#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-29
<MythbuntuGuest41> after "nvidia-auto-select"  i get 1024x768
<tgm4883_laptop> what tv?
<MythbuntuGuest41> Vizo vx32l
<tgm4883_laptop> ha
<MythbuntuGuest41> VX32L
<tgm4883_laptop> same as me :)
<MythbuntuGuest41> does your work?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Vizio_VX37L
<MythbuntuGuest41> i will try it give me 5min
<solarbaby> does anyone know how to get network samba browsing working under the default installation?  Since im not running known or kde it seems a bit more tricky
<solarbaby> known = gnome.. heh
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest41, whats interesting is I still don't have the option in the screen res
<tgm4883_laptop> also, do you have the restricted driver loaded?
<directhex> superm1, most lcd tvs give crap EDID info, so you can't allow autoselection. it's modeline territory
<superm1> directhex, "Most"? do you have information proving this?
<superm1> or just personal experience?
<directhex> superm1, personal experience. i've never met one that gives *correct* edid, actually
<directhex> they all say 1024x768. the refresh rate info is valid, the mode info is not
<directhex> certainly 1366x768 screens, no ideas on big 1080p panels
<superm1> directhex, see that's funny, i've experience with 5 that do
<superm1> 4 1366x768 screens
<superm1> and one 1080p
<tgm4883_laptop> directhex, mine doesn't detect 1366x768, but it does 1280x768
<directhex> superm1, take http://pastebin.ca/753154 as an example, an extremely popular samsung screen
<superm1> directhex, old firmware on the LCD perhaps?
<superm1> because 3 of those 5 working ones were samsung too.... :)
<directhex> superm1, latest available, naturally
<superm1> directhex, looks like you lose then :P
<directhex> superm1, and an associate gave up on edid info as well with his hd panels. i'd generally never trust it
<superm1> directhex, well its good to at least list "nvidia-auto-select" to start though
<superm1> in case EDID does work
<superm1> because if it doesn't, worst comes to worst, you'll get at least a resolution that will come up
 * tgm4883_laptop wonders about the firmware on his screen
<tgm4883_laptop> MitoTranin, ping
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, i better ask you as he has been looking for you for awhile
<superm1> huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> did MitoTranin talk to you about a serial IR receiver?
<superm1> what abouts?
<tgm4883_laptop> well he wants to set one up
<tgm4883_laptop> i pointed him to the guide
<tgm4883_laptop> but he was wondering if that would screw up the lirc setup?
<superm1> what does he have setup
<tgm4883_laptop> not sure
<directhex> superm1, okay, fair enough, but it's the exact opposite of a fix for MythbuntuGuest41's problem
<superm1> directhex, well assuming the issue is indeed just an edid
<superm1> we dont know since we never saw his xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest41> thanks for the help guys that worked, well it got 1360 out of it
<directhex> superm1, i'd bet tomorrow's lunch on it!
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest41, which worked?
<superm1> i might be getting free lunch now :)
<MythbuntuGuest41> the mythtv website xorg file
<solarbaby> sumperm1: did you settle on chinese?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest41, can you run "sudo aptitude install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo --monitor | grep Max" for me?
<superm1> solarbaby, ended up at an indian place
<solarbaby> superm1: Hmmm.. that sounds great.. still never tried Indian food but I know its good
 * directhex lives in britland, where most small towns have at least 5 indian restaurants
<directhex> of course, try finding bloody mexican...
<solarbaby> Yeah they might call their Wet Burritos;Lubricated Burrito
<MythbuntuGuest41> directhex it returns Max. Resolution: 1366x768
 * directhex mails superm1 cake
<tgm4883_laptop> i want cake :)
<tgm4883_laptop> how can you find the current resolution
 * foxbuntu wants cake as well
<solarbaby> I want a lubricated burrito
<tgm4883_laptop> um ok
<solarbaby> in an indian resturaunt
<MediAWakE> I was wondering if n e one knows a way to make myth save files with more descript names, say the name of the show instead of the random string of numbers
<solarbaby> and I wanna put 50 quarters in a jukebox that plays everything from guns n roses
<directhex> MediAWakE, after the event, you can use mythrename.pl
<MediAWakE> where do I get this mythrename.pl
<solarbaby> MediAWakE: I'd be interested in that myself..
<solarbaby> I could rename everythign with the fiel extension of AxlRose
<MediAWakE> directhex : where do I get this ? ? ?
<solarbaby> Im sure im the only one who thinks im funny right now
<directhex> MediAWakE, gzipped in /usr/share/mythtv/contrib or somewhere like that i think
<Daviey> Yeah.. in the contrib..
<Daviey> advice.. don't rename the files - but create symlinks using it
<Daviey> v. easy as a cron
<directhex> maybe there's a "doc" in that path too
<directhex> i forget
<directhex> dpkg -S mythrename\*
<solarbaby> Im so used to renaming files by hand, but even so..  if the file tells me what it is to begin with thats a start
<Daviey> */8 * * * * /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl --link  <-- crontab that runs every 7.5mins
<superm1> directhex, how long until it arrives?  I haven't had dinner yet
<directhex> superm1, judging by international post? maybe 2 weeks? i can fax instead
<superm1> directhex, well i'll just keep this in mind next time i'm in your neighborhood
<Daviey> superm1: mine sync'd via cron last night
<solarbaby> That'd be cool to cook a pizza via cronjob
<MediAWakE> so directhex , keep in mind im not sure what im doin... and I don't know how to use cron...
<MediAWakE> I know what it does though
<directhex> ask Daviey, i'm off to bed
<MediAWakE> so where can I find sum detailed idiot proof instructions to automating this mythrename.pl script
<MediAWakE> Daviey: so where can I find sum detailed idiot proof instructions to automating this mythrename.pl script
<Daviey> hey
<MediAWakE> hey
<Daviey> you need to "$ gunzip mythrename.pl"
<Daviey> you need to "$ gunzip mythrename.pl.gz" rather
<Daviey> than will 'unzip' it
<Daviey> that*
<MediAWakE> I think its already unzipped here: /usr/share/mythtv/contrib/mythrename.pl
<MediAWakE> ps im using gentoo
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> huh
<Daviey> That's kinda cheeky getting support from here then :P
<MediAWakE> [sorry, im just a noob, my buddy setup my system]
<Daviey> MediAWakE: np
<Daviey> MediAWakE: keep in mind.. i've never used Mythtv+Gentoo!
<MediAWakE> I'll rag on him later, ps my laptop runs ubuntu
<Daviey> thats good enough for me
<Daviey> now.. do you know where your recordings are stored atm?
<MediAWakE> yupp : ls /mnt/RAID0FS/RaidShare/mythtv/
<Daviey> cool
<Daviey> now run: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/mythrename.pl --link
<MediAWakE> ...
<MediAWakE> or for me its: /usr/share/mythtv/contrib/mythrename.pl --link
<Daviey> sure
<MediAWakE>  Permission denied
<MediAWakE> should I be root
<MediAWakE> or the user "myth"
<Daviey> user myth
<Daviey> well.. whoever myththbackend runs as
<Daviey> s/thth/th/
<MediAWakE> oh I gotta chmod it to execute
<Daviey> chmod +x /usr/share/mythtv/contrib/mythrename.pl
<MediAWakE> # /usr/share/mythtv/contrib/mythrename.pl --link
<MediAWakE> Unable to locate mysql.txt:  No such file or directory
<Daviey> ewww
<MediAWakE> ya....
<Daviey> MediAWakE: is there not a /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt or /home/$USER/.mythtv/mysql.txt ?
<Daviey> Where $USER = the user mythtv runs as
<popey> superm1: you in boston yet?
<MediAWakE> /etc/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> popey, yeah
<superm1> you get grub yet?
<superm1> or lilo?
<popey> arf
<popey> yeah
<popey> having an early one tonight
<Daviey> MediAWakE: ln -s /etc/mythtv/.mythtv/mysql.txt /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> i've been putting off getting dinner because i had a really late lunch
<MediAWakE> what
<superm1> since i got in at around 1:30 or 2
<Daviey> MediAWakE: that will create a symlink (shortcut) to where it is expected
<MediAWakE> ok
<superm1> popey, do you know what time festivities start tomorrow?
<popey> superm1: #uds-boston and #fosscamp
<MediAWakE> now run the renamer script
<popey> dunno, yesterday it was 09:30 doors open, start 10am
<popey> ask in those channels though ^^
<MediAWakE> Daviey: http://rafb.net/p/NvKlMq36.html see this for the new error I got
<Daviey> MediAWakE: okay.. you are missing some perl modules... I don't feel happy advising you how to solve them on a gentoo box
<Daviey> sorry
<MediAWakE> just tell me what you'd do, like pseudo code
<Daviey> install the mysql perl module
<Daviey> hint http://www.livejournal.com/doc/server/lj.install.perl_setup.modules.html
<MediAWakE> man there's alotta perl modules
<foxbuntu> MediAWakE, as I recall from my gentoo days... emerge perl-mysql or something along those lines
<Daviey> MediAWakE: only the mysql one.. but shows how to install
<MediAWakE> ok
<Daviey> MediAWakE: sounds like foxbuntu has the edge here.. i gave up on gentoo after one day :)
<MediAWakE> well there is none
<MediAWakE> that's cool though
<MediAWakE> ha, I hear ya
<MediAWakE> it ususally takes a week just to install
<foxbuntu> MediAWakE, emerge DBD-mysql-4.00.5
<Daviey> yup.. after 6 hours of emerging gnome - i gave up :)
<MediAWakE> its merged, now what
<Daviey> try the script again
<Daviey> hopefully we have no/less errors
<MediAWakE> exact same
<Daviey> hmmf
<MediAWakE> n e ways im gonna have my buddy do it
<Daviey> MediAWakE: See the light.. change to a deb/apt based distro
<Daviey> Try mythbuntu :)
<MediAWakE> but I hava nuther prob that might be more pressing and maybe related... I apparently no longer have mplayer
<MediAWakE> will do but im first gonna try and c why mplayer isn't merging
<MediAWakE> [eeergh]
<MediAWakE> thanks guys!!
<Daviey> no long goodbye's eh?
<foxbuntu> Daviey, hmm
<foxbuntu> too bad I found the fix for his exact error too
<foxbuntu> oh well
<foxbuntu> not a Gentoo suport channel
<Daviey> yeah.. i mean.. why on earth have mysql.txt in /etc/mythtv/.mythtv/ ?!
<superm1> that is what probably was happening for tgm4883 too with the thing i was experimenting earlier
<superm1> if you set the MYTHCONF variable
<Daviey> superm1: are you trying to avoid ~/.mythtv ?
<superm1> Daviey, ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> avoid that
<Daviey> what about just making ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt a symlink to /etc/mythtv/.mythtv/ on install?
<superm1> i just thought of that earlier today
<superm1> not on install
<superm1> but on running mythfrontend
<superm1> and not /etc/mythtv/.mythtv
<superm1> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt -> ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<just1nj> superm1: i am still having problems with the frontend forking like crazy
<superm1> just1nj, well fix them :)
<just1nj> lol
<just1nj> actually i have an idea on that
<Daviey> superm1: are we experiencing /etc/mythtv/.mythtv issues?
<superm1> Daviey, no
<Daviey> I've *never* seen that before
<superm1> that was gentoo
<just1nj> there is no checking in that script that starts that real fronted to see if that script itself is running or it the real frontend is running
<superm1> just1nj, that's a good idea to add in
<Daviey> just1nj: actually that is a good point..  If you 'save session'.. it's very easy to get two instances of mythfrontend running on login :(
<Dr_willis> been there. done that...
<Dr_willis> :)
<just1nj> i was trying, but it seems that when the frontend script is called it does not have the proper privs to write to the same dir the backend keeps it pid
<just1nj> Daviey: saving the session does that?
<Daviey> just1nj: well on mine it did :)
<just1nj> doh
<just1nj> makes sense
<just1nj> the saved session would restore its state and then the autostart runs it again
<Daviey> yup
<just1nj> what is really cute is that on my setup i hve mpeg2 encoders and an nvidia card so like 5 frontends can be running in the background
<just1nj> and everything is fine the load from the other back ends trying to do their things gets the load so high the system just stops
<just1nj> responding and dies
<just1nj> as i am going out of town for 2.5 weeks on thursday i need to have my box rebooting ok all the time so i dont have to hear the whining about it
<superm1> just1nj, did you ever get around to rm ~/.cache and <ctrl> <alt> <backspace> ?
<superm1> to see if that helped out?
<Daviey> If CanadianMan pops back soon.. can somebody tell him that I cannot reproduce his poster error?
<just1nj> problem is that once i reboot its a crap shoot if more then one frontend starts, sometimes everything works right and only one starts, sometimes only 5 start and everything works until the load get so high, then sometimes the frontend keeps forking and the login never finishes and once the load gets to high the box freezes
<just1nj> i think there may be a timing issue on my box between the network startup, the mysql startup and the backend/frontend startup
<dwf_starband> does anyone know if there is a problem with the mceusb remotes pluged into usb1.1 ports?
<MitoTranin> superm1: you still around?
<just1nj> q
<just1nj> nqq
<just1nj> q
<superm1> MitoTranin, eahy
<superm1> briefly
<MitoTranin> hey
<MitoTranin> quick question for you....
<MitoTranin> tgm4883 said that he thinks you have one of these recievers too: http://irblaster.info/receiver.html
<MitoTranin> or at least something like it, that uses just basic serial IR
<MitoTranin> I can't get mine to work... there isn't anything in the mcc to choose for that type of thing, so I just setup lirc manually...
<superm1> i have a transmitter
<superm1> not a receiver
<MitoTranin> did a DEBIAN_FRONTEND=gnome sudo dpk-reconfigure lirc to tell it the homebrew ir reciever
<superm1> you have another remote though don't you ?
<superm1> in addition to that?
<MitoTranin> but that did no good, so I just grabbed an lircd.conf for my remote from the web
<MitoTranin> no, that's the only reciever I have
<MitoTranin> well... I haven an IRA3, but that doesn't work either
<superm1> o
<superm1> there is another step to it
<superm1> though
<MitoTranin> and I'm not even go into that though
<superm1> as described on Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<superm1> about turning off kernel serial support
<MitoTranin> I tried to follow the relevant portions of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<MitoTranin> but I'm not sure which serial port my reciever is actually on
<MitoTranin> I tried both 1 and 2, and both allow lircd to start, but neither show any results from irw
<solarbaby> Smegma is common to all mammals, male and female. Mycobacterium smegmatis is the characteristic bacterium involved in smegma production, and is generally thought to form smegma from epidermal secretions.
<Suggley> Hi ppl -  was wondering if there is a way to view the music like you view your video's? so i can browse folders etc?
<dwf_starband> solarbaby: thats why personal hygene is important
<solarbaby> my internet is too slow to freely view photos of smegma
<solarbaby> I think smegma is missunderstood
<solarbaby> its actually valuable, but it must not be allowed to grow other things
<dwf_starband> im trying to record a remote, does anyone here know enough to tell me what the failed output of the recording means?
<dwf_starband> Ok i got all the way through recording the remote without errors, but still have a problem
<dwf_starband> after restarting lirc
<dwf_starband> irw shows the same button pushed no matter what button I push on the remote
<dwf_starband> why is this?
<JThundley> even though I run xset -dpms s off s noblank s noexpose, my TV still blanks out, weird
<ksu_mustang> Hi everyone.  I have a quick question: I have been using Mythtv for almost 2 years now, and came across mythbuntu.  It looks cool and easy to set up (previously I was using Fedora 7), however I would like to use the storage groups feature in the upcoming v0.21.  If I switched to weekly MythTV trunk builds, will I be able to come back to "release" builds after 0.21 is released?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> speaking of which, Daviey did you sort out pushing this week's weeklies from your LP id, or should I push?
<ksu_mustang> superm1:  Thanks
<superm1> n*
<Daviey> superm1: you.. i will experiment more later - then cron it
<superm1> okay
<superm1> are you voip'ed in?
<Daviey> superm1: almost :)
<superm1> i'm trying to debate if i should register a session for some of our items
<superm1> since there won't be sessions that i will be listening in on all day
<superm1> i'm not sure how worthwhile it will be though
<Daviey> superm1: sounds good.. there is lots of technical stuff i would like to discuss
<superm1> well what particularly?
<superm1> i was thinking lirc
<Daviey> superm1: If there is a spare slot
<superm1> the schedule is regenerated based upon who can attend what
<Daviey> superm1: Yeah.. lirc is a big one.. I really want a "Record remote and submit to mythbuntu" feature
<superm1> i'm not sure how many other people here it would be relevant to
<popey> \o/ glbby
<popey> er
<popey> \o/ gobby even
<Daviey> popey: yup.. i've got a gobby page setup with some things :)
<Daviey> only brain farts atm though
<popey> do you have a spec?
<Daviey> popey: a rough spec on lp - but wanted to thrash out in chat a blueprint
<MythbuntuGuest97> Hi , i am looking for a good remote control without the MS logo :), any suggestions?
<solarbaby> I really should force myself into the whole AutoTranscode deal..  heh
<solarbaby> looks like it could be fun
<solarbaby> Now if I can find out why mencoder takes so long on a p4 2.8ghz. I get about 8 frames per second   <-- thats a post from the forum..  im 2.8 gherz too..  so uhm..  blah that doesn't look so great
<Holmen_> hi all. is it possible to use subtitles in mythubuntu?
<pdragon> you mean close-captioning, dvd subtitles, or subtitles on video files?
<Holmen_> subtitles for a video file. subtitles that belongs to an avi file or soo
<pdragon> mythbuntu by default uses mplayer
<pdragon> read up on using subtitles for it, and that's how it works
<pdragon> usually just having them in the same folder as the video file then hitting the command keys to turn subtitles on works
<pdragon> i think "v" turns them on
<Holmen_> okey
<Holmen_> because I have tried to do it the usual way when just using (ex) totem. but that didnt work. but I'll try that- thanks
<pdragon> yeah, "v" turns them on and b/j cycles through them
<Holmen_> great! thanks a lot! :D
<pdragon> np
<smithd> anyone here?
<smithd> I was wondering if anybody who works with the lirc generator is here, rather.
<smithd> and was also looking for guidance on mythgame emulator setup
<smithd> packaging
<pdragon> not sure if the devs are around. if you don't get a response here, might try the web forums
<chuk> can you switch from trunk PPA to regular PPA builds?
<exett> installed 7.10 frontend. have a nvidia with TV out and want to enable TV out on it. can I launch any config utility for this or must I manually fix the xorg.conf?
<chuk> assuming you backed up the database
<chuk> I had problems "downgrading"
<superm1> exett, yes there is
<superm1> launch mcc
<superm1> and then click on the proprietary drivers tab
<superm1> there is a utility right there that will launch it
<exett> thanks. I'll check this
<ghostwalker50> hi
<ghostwalker50> how do i make my live tv to stay at 16/9. i tryed the apperence and set it their but no change. even tryed a restart of the system.
<superm1> chuk, yeah
<chuk> do I just replace the repo and do a dist-upgrade?
<MythbuntuGuest64> hello all...
<ghostwalker50> Hi all
<ghostwalker50> how do i make my live tv to stay at 16/9. i tryed the apperence and set it their but no change. even tryed a restart of the system
<MythbuntuGuest64> has anyone run into a problem with lirc not working with the remote, but the receiver for it sees the signal.. it flashes.
<MythbuntuGuest64> it worked under 704 butnot 710
<Daviey> MythbuntuGuest64: hmm.. have you followed the ubuntu wiki lirc guide?
<MythbuntuGuest64> Daviey, yes I have.
<Daviey> I'm not currently using lirc on 7.10.. but i was for 2 months just fine
<MythbuntuGuest64> thanks..
<MythbuntuGuest99> how do i make my live tv to stay at 16/9. i tryed the apperence and set it their but no change. even tryed a restart of the system
<dsmi> superm1: hey so I'm the guy with the lirc generator questions
<superm1> what ?'s?
<dsmi> so to fix the pad mappings, first of all there appears to be duplication for enter
<dsmi> it's mapped to both return and enter
<dsmi> I'm thinking that had to be done for a reason, maybe some remotes have only 1 button
<dsmi> but why the two different mappings?
<superm1> some remotes have both
<dsmi> but why the overlap?
<superm1> its just how the heuristics worked out for it
<superm1> feel free to manually modify it
<dsmi> I'm afraid to change it so it only has 1, because it may break other remotes
<dsmi> second for the imon pad, i recall a patch that would let you use the pad for directional input
<dsmi> and as I recall it got closed as no longer needed?
<superm1> just change it in your local ~/.lircrc
<superm1> i dont know off hand of any such patches
<dsmi> okay I'll try and find it
<dsmi> which takes me to the third thing i was gonna look at
<dsmi> because the pad doesn't work, i've mapped left and right mouse click to left and right
<dsmi> not sure it's the best mapping?
<dsmi> oh also ch+ and ch- for up and down
<dsmi> i'll submit a patch to do this, but do you guys want it?
<dsmi> the lirc patch was called pad2keys
<dsmi> http://brakemeier.de/electronics/vdr/lirc-imon.html
<dsmi> superm1:
<dsmi> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/include-pad2keys-patch
<superm1_> yeah at least submit it and at very minimum we'll look it over
<dsmi> superm1: I didn't see you're also the lirc maintainer? Sorry to annoy but is there something wrong with the pad2keys patch?
<free1> I have chronos travel tv pcmcia card
<free1> the chipset, as far as I know from my research, is a Phillips
<free1> would that most likely need an ivtv driver?
<free1> would anyone possibly know?
<free1> any input is kindly appreciated
<foxbuntu> free1, check out ivtvdriver.org to see if its a supported IVTV card
<free1> fox, thanks I will
<free1> it's just that I have tried using the card with tvtime and scantv.... to no avail
<free1> so I was wondering if there were any known issues with that specific chipset, if anyone knew
<superm1_> if it uses ivtv, ivtv will load on its own in gutsy
<free1> right, that's what I thought- with gutsy
<free1> I'm guessing that maybe gutsy recognizes it , but
<free1> it is not configured properly with programs
<free1> like tvtime or scantv-- but I wonder why
<free1> and from what I see on ivtv.org, mostly haupage is supported
<superm1_> tvtime cant use it
<free1> no dice
<free1> ;)
<free1> but I'm wondering if that is because I haven't configured the program properly
<free1> yet, I believe I have all the relevant packages--- apt-get install tvtime
<superm1_> TVTIME can't use it
<superm1_> it doesnt work with ivtv
<superm1_> use mplayer /dev/video0
<superm1_> if you want to test it
<free1> superm1, thanks...ok
<free1> superm1, is there supposed to be a video0 subdirectory in /dev ?
<tgm4883> free1, I dont think it should be a sub directory
<free1> oh.. so how does one test it then?
<pcglue> I'm having trouble getting mythtv to playback on the Hauppauge PVR-350's TV out.  I got X working through the 350's frame buffer, but mythtv says "unable to initialize video" when I try to play a recording or watch live TV.
<CanadianMan> anyone know the script that runs when you select Video Manager in MythVideo?
<CanadianMan> the one that looks up all the files in your video directory?
<rhpot1991> anyone around?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-30
<Daviey> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_hits_20_000_downloads_in_one_week
* Daviey changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_hits_20_000_downloads_in_one_week
<therethinker> $mythbot
<mythbot> Hi! I know a lot about MythTV! I can also do things like look stuff up on wikipedia. To see what I know, use $. To learn more about me, say $help.
<therethinker> *gasp*
<therethinker> Its alive!?! How'd that happen
<directhex> it's a quantum bot
<directhex> at any moment, it is both functional and broken
<therethinker> Heh
<therethinker> I'm truly surprised its alive
<therethinker> The "angelbot" is even dead >_>
<tgm4883> Woohoo for 20,000
<therethinker> Downloads?
<therethinker> (I'm not coming back, I just wanted to try to keep mythbot alive :P
<rhpot1991> anyone ever have any problems with hard drives running real slow?
<rhpot1991> Timing buffered disk reads:   26 MB in  3.27 seconds =   7.95 MB/sec
<tgm4883> mine run slow
<rhpot1991> its strange, that is a PATA but ubuntu is giving it sda
<solarbaby> my system boots up in less then a minute
<rhpot1991> so I can't do anything with hdparm
<solarbaby> so I figure my hard drive speed is fine
<rhpot1991> but on my other box I have 3 drives:
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, use sdparm
<rhpot1991> PATA there is ~40, one SATA is ~40 and another SATA is ~60
<rhpot1991> sdparm doesn't seem to be of any help, I can't find any way tof enabling 32bit IO with it
<rhpot1991> and dma is already enabled on that slow drive
<rhpot1991> also the slower sata is 16bit IO, and the faster one is 32
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<therethinker> (ignore that)
<therethinker> bye, again!
<rhpot1991> tmg4883: do you know that sdparm can actually do that?
<rhpot1991> I keep seeing people randomly saying use sdparm, but there is no documentation saying it can do that, and nothing but a random "use sdparm" then a dead thread
<tritium> where does mythtv keep logs of why it deletes recorded programs, etc.
<tritium> ?
<MythbuntuGuest66> drive partitioning quick cd 7.10 question
<tgm4883> $ask
<mythbot> Although I didn't know, ubotu says: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<MythbuntuGuest66> i have 2 drives, 120 ide, 320 ide, I want to lvm both, whats the best way to install.
<MythbuntuGuest66> a new system, nothing on the system yet
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> do you know how to setup LVM from the command line?
<MythbuntuGuest66> i installed the first time using the defaul, second time, use the "entire disk" selection. and set up a lvm .
<MythbuntuGuest66> but not sure if this is the best way. I was thinking the os on a 50 gig partition, and the "storage" for music, shows, dvds, on the lvm
<MythbuntuGuest66> i really like the this distribution better than mythdora
<tgm4883> whoa
<tgm4883> is this just a standalone frontend/backend?
<MythbuntuGuest66> yes,
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> 50 gigs is way too much
<MythbuntuGuest66> so like 20 gig for the os? and rest for lvm storage stuff?
<tgm4883> i'd do 15GB for /, 1GB for swap, and the rest for storage
<MythbuntuGuest66> k
<MythbuntuGuest66> i like that.
<tgm4883> IMO, 15 is too much too, but i wouldn't quabble over that
<rhpot1991> tmg4883: see what I asked about sdparm?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> probably cause my name is tgm4883, not tmg4883
<MythbuntuGuest66> so sounds like a custom install, and then do a manual lvm create for the "storage,
<rhpot1991> I haven't seen any evidence that sdparm can change IO to 32bit
<tgm4883> so your comment doesn't get lit up
<rhpot1991> I read the man and scoured the internet, just a bunch of "use sdparm" threads that are all dead ends
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, i'll admit, thats where I saw it too.  I just figured that sdparm was the scsi version of hdparm
<rhpot1991> its apparently similiar, but not the same
<rhpot1991> and my bad about the name
<rhpot1991> odly, I rebooted that box that was under 10mb/s
<rhpot1991> and its just under 40 now
<morphinex> MythbuntuGuest66: I think that some filesystems can't be expanded/shrunk, so you might want to consider that too
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, dont' worry about the name.  Just remember it in the future if you want a quicker answer :)
<rhpot1991> LVM is the way to go
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, i'd setup a command line only system, then setup LVM, then install mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest66> thx morph. i did like how mythdora created the lvm on the install
<MythbuntuGuest66> is the ubuntu distro going to include this in the future for lvm?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, It will be in the alternate installer
<MythbuntuGuest66> ? whats alternate installer?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, did Mythdora use a graphical installer or a text installer?
<MythbuntuGuest66> gui
<tgm4883> text
<morphinex> MythbuntuGuest66: yeah, fedora handles that better, but what can you do
<MythbuntuGuest66> ahh. ok.
<MythbuntuGuest66> has anyone ported the late mythtivo plugin to the latest mythtv ? I really like that plugin.
<morphinex> I'm pretty sure you can expand and shrink ext3, but I don't know about, say, jfs or xfs
<MythbuntuGuest66> would be really nice to have included in the distro
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, officially no
<rhpot1991> damn
<rhpot1991> on my dual sata box
<rhpot1991> I swapped the sata plugs
<rhpot1991> and apparenlty the 2nd port pulls 60, but the first only pulls 40
<rhpot1991> ever see anything like that before?
<rhpot1991> I'd imagine they would both be using the same driver
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, bios setting maybe?
<rhpot1991> what kind of setting are you thinking?
<tgm4883> idk, i know there are a few setting though for that sort of thing.  Maybe one that limits speed?  Or a legacy mode?
<rhpot1991> I'll poke around
<MythbuntuGuest66> tmg, im installing it again, ill give it a whirl
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, well if you can set it up from the command line, (and want to do it that way), you will need a different disk to install the command line system
<rhpot1991> hmmm apparently one of these are randomly in a striped raid array by itself
<rhpot1991> and the other is free
<tgm4883> strange
 * rhpot1991 wonders how that happened
<rhpot1991> they are both in an LVM
<rhpot1991> so its not like I need a raid array
<rhpot1991> got a recording coming up so this has to hold on now
<rhpot1991> think bad things will happen to my data if I delete that raid array?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<rhpot1991> there isn't any overhead of being the first HD in a LVM right?
<tgm4883> i don't *think* anything bad will happen, but im not sure.  I think you should look for a more firm answer if your worried about your data
<rhpot1991> this is going to be one of those nights where I break something and stay up till 4am fixing it
<tgm4883> I live for those nights :)
<tgm4883> I've learned more about computer by breaking them then I ever did in any class :)
<rhpot1991> completely agreed
<rhpot1991> do you run a LVM?
<tgm4883> not anymore
<MythbuntuGuest66> is there a gui LVM and Partition Manager available? is it worth running
<rhpot1991> I recall words about running LVM inside a raid array, not sure what course I should go with my screwed up system now
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest66: I've only ever used the ubuntu alternate install cd for LVM
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest66, the only one I know of (and use) is webmin. And I use that on my backend system
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> on my slave backend which is also a fileserver
<tgm4883> it has a lvm module, but I dont use it anymore
<MythbuntuGuest66> question, is webmin installed by default? or does it have to be added?
<MythbuntuGuest66> next q, laternate install cd ? where do you get it?
<tgm4883> webmin is available in a .deb from webmin.com
<tgm4883> and the alternate cd i speak of is the Ubuntu Alternate cd, and it is available from Ubuntu.com
<rhpot1991> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<rhpot1991> there is a checkbox saying:
<rhpot1991> Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<tgm4883> and im not sure, maybe rhpot1991 can help with this
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, does the alternate CD install and setup LVM for you?
<rhpot1991> it can
<rhpot1991> if you tell it to
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> so you might not even need webmin
<rhpot1991> well you kinda have to guide it, IIRC
<rhpot1991> you need to create the LVM, then add drives to it
<rhpot1991> fairly straight forward
<tgm4883> yep.  Sounds the same as webmin
<rhpot1991> there are some words here:
<tgm4883> so i think i would just do it from that cd.
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LVM_on_RAID
<rhpot1991> if you already have a working system
<tgm4883> no need to install software you don't need
<rhpot1991> just ignore the raid stuff
<chuk1> does mythbackend.log get purged at any point?
<tgm4883> chuk1, i belive it only keeps a certain number of days
<chuk1> thanks, any idea how/where that is handled?
<tgm4883> nope :)
<levander> Newbie question.  What's the point of creating a separate distribution for MythTV when the myth packages are already in the Canonical archives?  Why not just jazz up the Myth installation when you install the packages?  Why do you need a separate distribution?
<superm1_> levander, you realize that the development for all of this happens directly in the ubuntu archives
<superm1_> and by the same folks who maintain mythtv in the archives....
<tgm4883> :)
<levander> superm1_: So, why have they split it out into a separate distribution?  Why don't they just play with their myth packages?
<superm1_> the idea is to make it into an "appliance" setup, that is minimalistic and only installs the required items
<superm1_> levander, "they" is me tgm4883 and a few others :)
<levander> superm1_: Okay, I guess that part just doesn't apply to my specific situation.  But, that's a valid rationale.
<levander> I'm not saying it shouldn't be done this way, I'm just asking why it is.
<levander> So, if I'm going to install xubuntu on my Myth box anyway, what's the advantage of installing Mythbuntu over Xubuntu?
<tgm4883> levander, why release Ubuntu?  Just install Debian and the packages that you want :)
<superm1_> levander, see that's the thing, you can go and add it to xubuntu
<superm1_> look at mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<tgm4883> better yet, why install Debian.  Install and compile every piece of software you will ever need :)
<tgm4883> make your own distro
<tgm4883> and rule the world
<tgm4883> muhahahaha
 * tgm4883 has been programming stupid programs for too long today
<levander> So, the difference between, say, Kubuntu and Mythbuntu is that the kubuntu-desktop package gets installed with Kubuntu, and the mythbuntu-desktop package gets installed with Mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> final vote before I destroy stff, will deleting a striped array with a single hard drive in it destroy data?
<levander> tgm4883: chamoille tea or maybe just some Luna bars is what I do when I get in the mode I'm in.
<superm1_> levander, yeah exactly
<superm1_> levander, and you can "add" mythbuntu to an existing box
<tgm4883> levander, pretty much.  Keep in mind those are meta-packages so the installed packages differ
<levander> superm1_: exactly Luna bars, or exactly chamoille tea?
<tgm4883> ie, mythbuntu doesn't install extra unneeeded items like overoffice
<superm1_> the big advantages really do come in the installer though too
<superm1_> you'll have to run it to see what we mean
<tgm4883> superm1_, +1
<tgm4883> although the real pudding is MCC
<tgm4883> mmmm pudding :)
<levander> Okay, I think I'm gonna go with Mythbuntu, there's a chance I'd want to get involved in development, and from what I've read, Mythbuntu is looking for more people...
<levander> What's MCC? Control Center?
<tgm4883> mythbuntu-control-centre
<rhpot1991> speaking of MCC, the optimize database checkbox, does that add the command to crontab or what?
<levander> mcc gets installed when you install mythbuntu-desktop, right?
<rhpot1991> I already had it in my user's crontab, and I'm not sure if I should comment it out or if they are pointing at the same thing
<tgm4883> yes, although I believe the preferred way to install is to grab MCC, then select the type of system you want in that
<superm1_> levander, yes we can use as much help as we can get
<superm1_> our list of specs is starting to grow very large
<tgm4883> very very large
<tgm4883> cause there is just so many great ideas :)
<levander> superm1_: Cool, I know python (which I understand a lot of myth is written in) and I'm definitely interested in Myth.  We'll see how much time I have after I've installed it and played with it awhile.
<superm1_> tgm4883, i might propose a spec or two for UDS here, would you be able to call into it?
<superm1_> levander, okay sounds good
<tgm4883> call into what?
<superm1_> into the UDS meeting
<tgm4883> when?
<superm1_> i'm not sure yet
<superm1_> Daviey probably would be able to
<levander> superm1_: Just while I'm mulling it over while I'm playing with it, what development skills are yall interested in?
<superm1_> levander, python is the big one.
<levander> superm1_: Any others?
<superm1_> levander, but once you see the list of specs, you'll see that they aren't all python
<tgm4883> superm1_, let me invite you to my calendar
<superm1_> they reach over alot of areas
<levander> superm1_: What UI libraries do yall use?  GTK? wxWindows?
<superm1_> levander, as of right now its all pyGTK for the custom GUI stuff we do
<superm1_> but at least one spec is goign to be leaning towards a more complex libmythui
<levander> I imagine I'd just be fixing bugs or rolling packages initally, so maybe worrying about what UI library is jumping ahead anyway.
<superm1_> that is in use for general myth stuff
<superm1_> levander, yeah get things working for yourself first (which hopefully shouldn't be much of trouble), and then you can join our dev meeting
<tgm4883> superm1_, you should be able to see my google calendar now if you search for me
<levander> superm1_: Would libmythui be written on top of PyGTK?
<superm1_> actually that'd be really ideal
<superm1_> our meeting is this upcoming sunday
<superm1_> we're assigning specs and reviewing all the proposed specs and such
<tgm4883> levander, FYI, next meeting is sunday
<levander> superm1_: Maybe, it's something I'm interested in, I may lurk in the meeting..
<levander> How often are the meetings?
<tgm4883> levander, if you PM me your email, I can add you to the list for invites
<superm1_> levander, libmythui is in C++ actually, it will take a very very large effort to do the thing we have planned for it too
<superm1_> but we can discuss that later
<levander> superm1_: Yall should write a paper or something, no way you're gonna get people interested if they don't have some place to look and see what the hell you're doing.  And yeah, I know C++, although it's been a few years since I've developed in it heavily.
<superm1_> levander, yeah that's probably a good idea once we get all the specs sorted out to at least link to them in launchpad from our homepage
<superm1_> we'll handle that during our meeting
<superm1_> and cleaning up the "getting involved" page
<tgm4883> superm1_, what time did we say the meeting was on sunday (in your time)
<tgm4883> or my time
<superm1_> tgm4883, whatever is on the calendar will be fine with me
<tgm4883> ok
<superm1_> i should be around all of sunday
<tgm4883> it's 12:00pm sunday PST
<tgm4883> so i'll shoot it out now
<levander> superm1_: Mark Shuttleworth did a brilliant interview a few weeks ago where in one part they talk about what it takes to get people involved in an open source project: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/10/04/open_season_four_shuttleworth/
<rhpot1991> superm1_: any interest in adding the export to ipod script to the contrib folder?  It works in ubuntu with slight modification
<levander> PST? Most of you guys are in California?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> just me
<superm1_> rhpot1991, there are some specs about an ipod setup already out there
<superm1_> so yes :)
<rhpot1991> got a link?
<superm1_> tgm4883, you know its crazy that we got more visitors since release from alaska and hawaii than montana?
<superm1_> that and colorado has exactly 404 visitors
<tgm4883> well i don't think moose have internet access ;)
<levander> tgm4883: I'm thinking I'm gonna go, but my current plans are just to lurk.  Get the drift of what's going on.
<superm1_> levander, okay lurk in -dev actually if your gonna look for dev related stuff
<superm1_> this is more for a user support channel
<superm1_> i'm gonna get to bed though, gotta be up for another day of UDS tomorrow :)
<superm1_> rhpot1991, blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu
<superm1_> its in there
<superm1_> night all
<rhpot1991> night
<tgm4883> ok, i just sent the invite
<tgm4883> apparently I didn't send any of the invites for that meeting
<tgm4883> superm1_, dont' forget to set your clock back this weekend
<rhpot1991> can I leave comments on the blueprint if I sign up?
<tgm4883> i'm not sure how google calendar works that
<tgm4883> yes
<rhpot1991> I'll do that and post what I did, I just generate the video the scp it to a sever for a friend who flies a lot
<tgm4883> therethinker, ping
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, are you interested in development?  I can add you to the invite list to notify you of upcoming meetings and events
<rhpot1991> I'd be interested, but I've never worked on any open source project before
<pcglue> superm1_, tgm4883: are you guys mythtv developers?  or mythtv for ubuntu devs?
<tgm4883> well i can always add you.  It's not like were going to cut off your index fingers if you decide against it
<tgm4883> pcglue, mythtv for ubuntu
<tgm4883> and mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> heh, sure go ahead
<tgm4883> pm me your email
<rhpot1991> gotta register first it seems
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> must register to pm
<tgm4883> pcglue, are you looking for us or for mythtv devs?
<rhpot1991> hmmm do you use bitchx by any chance?
<tgm4883> xchat
<pcglue> i think mythtv devs
<pcglue> well, i'm trying to get ivtv-fb working with gutsy
<tgm4883> pcglue, did you have a question?
<pcglue> I have a pvr-350 and have X working on its tv-out, but not playback
<rhpot1991> get that tgm4883?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> sec
<rhpot1991> pcglue: did you check the "use pvr350 for output" box?
<tgm4883> ok, you should have an invite now
<pcglue> rhpot1991, yes i did
<pcglue> it says "Unable to initialize video" when I try to playback a recording or watch live TV
<superm1_> pcglue, try installing ivtv-utils
<rhpot1991> try to 'modprobe ivtv-fb' also
<rhpot1991> then try to watch
<rhpot1991> gonna have to do that as sudo
<superm1_> although http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/users/36980 comes to mind
<superm1_> so that may be the underlying issue
<superm1_> if installing ivtv-utils doesn't solve the problem, then please post in the thread about this ongoing issue, and we can see about adding that patch.
 * superm1_ really goes to bed
<tgm4883> nn
<rhpot1991> I had my pvr350 outputting a few weeks back, but dumped it for an nvidia card
<pcglue> i think ivtv-fb is already loaded, although i did the modprobe again
<pcglue> and when i do lsmod, ivtv_fb shows up
<pcglue> does that mean it's good?
<rhpot1991> should be loaded then
<pcglue> what does ivtv-utils do?  do I just install it or do I need to run something after?
<rhpot1991> honestly not sure, I haven't played with it since feisty
<MythbuntuGuest63> Hey.
<superm1_> pcglue, just install it.  if it works great, if not i'm pushing that patch to my PPA right now.  please post in the bug with your results, and i'll give you the URL to the ppa tomorrow after its built if its necessary okay?
 * superm1_ really goes back to bug
<superm1_> *bed
<pcglue> superm1_: OK, thanks
<MythbuntuGuest63> Hey
<rhpot1991> whats up?
<Duco> I'm wodering
<Duco> I have two hard drives- Could I add the second one, 60GB, and have recordings on BOTH?
<Duco> I'd like to be able to extend it so I have more space.
<rhpot1991> ya, LVM will allow the 2 to act as one
<rhpot1991> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LVM_on_RAID might help too
<Duco> Alright
<Duco> Second question
<Duco> well
<Duco> this is much more
<Duco> involved
<Duco> my hap, 350 remote wont work.
<rhpot1991> how did you configure it?
<Duco> well
<Duco> i dunno
<Duco> just used the myth config
<Duco> tried all 3 hap
<Duco> didnt work
<Duco> my friend had me make sure the remote and reciver were working
<Duco> it picked up signals
<rhpot1991> if you irw it gets button presses?
<Duco> yep
<rhpot1991> are you running mythbuntu or ubuntu with mythtv installed?
<Duco> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> sounds like a .lircrc problem
<rhpot1991> see if you have a ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> ya it does
<Duco> how do I see that?
<rhpot1991> I haven't used MCC to setup my remote though...
 * Duco is a linux n00b
<rhpot1991> in termal go 'vi ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> '
<tgm4883> Duco, can you get to terminal
<Duco> yep
<tgm4883> do the above
<rhpot1991> actually do nano, not vi
 * tgm4883 prefers nano
<Duco> alright
<Duco> totally balnk
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 is nano installed there?
<Duco> blank*
<tgm4883> should be
<tgm4883> hmm
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 can you coach him through getting one, or should I pastebin mine?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, do you have that remote?
<rhpot1991> ya
<Duco> if i do nano
<Duco> it works
<tgm4883> lets try pastebin first
<Duco> I see all the stuff
<rhpot1991> pvr350 happauge grey right?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, sec
<tgm4883> Duco, there is stuff in the file?
<tgm4883> can you pastebin it?
<rhpot1991> yep one second
<Duco> yes, the gray
<rhpot1991> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Duco> there is stuff in it
<tgm4883> also, can you pastebin the output of ls -l ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<Duco> hold on a minute
<Duco> im not on that machine, need to open firefox.
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42655/
<tgm4883> Duco, can you ssh into that machine?
<rhpot1991> I'll put it somewhere he can wget it
<Duco> How would I SSH into it? Its on my network. Running vista on this machine.
<rhpot1991> http://www.baablogic.net/lircrc
<tgm4883> !putty
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<rhpot1991> !winscp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<rhpot1991> is also useful
<Duco> I have putty
<Duco> now what?
<rhpot1991> type the ip of your mythbox in there
<Duco> Not entirely sure what that is off the top of my head.
<rhpot1991> do you know it?
<rhpot1991> go to the mythbox, in a terminal type "sudo ifconfig"
<rhpot1991> gonna be under eth0 if its wired
<rhpot1991> or wlan0 (maybe) if its wireless
<Duco> says not found
<Duco> ernvm
<Duco> keyed it wrong
<Duco> alright
<Duco> alright
<Duco> im in
<Duco> what do I do now?
<rhpot1991> run: ls -l ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> and paste the output into pastebin
<tgm4883> well you can post that here
<tgm4883> cause it should only be one line
<tgm4883> but post the .lircrc file in pastebin
<Duco> duconihilum@ducodihilum-desktop:/$ ls -l ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<tgm4883> heh
<Duco> ls: /home/duconihilum/.mythtv/lircrc: No such file or directory
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 does mythbuntu create a mythtv user, or do they specify their username?
<tgm4883> is ducodihilum-desktop your mythbuntu box?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no mythtv user, the user is specified during install
<Duco> yes it is
<tgm4883> Duco, do you have multiple users on that box?
<Duco> ah you know what
<Duco> i just forgot,
<Duco> i tried to change it, spelled the name wrong....
<Duco> it is installed on dihilum
<Duco> i changed it to nihilum
 * rhpot1991 is confused
<Duco> The username I put in when I installed it was wrong.
<Duco> I went into users and changed the username and home directory to the correct name.
<Duco> I mispelled my name.
<Duco> Should I change it back?
<rhpot1991> type 'cd /home/'
<Duco> k
<rhpot1991> ls, and what is listed there?
<Duco> ducodihilum  mythtv  ubuntu
<rhpot1991> type 'locate lircrc'
<Duco> lots of text
<rhpot1991> locate lircrc |grep /home
<Duco> lots of text again
<rhpot1991> put it in pastebin
<rhpot1991> then link in here, brb
<Duco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42656/
<DucoNihilum_> rhpot1991 are you there?
<DucoNihilum> Hello, anyone in here?
<tgm4883> DucoNihilum, where did you get lircrc-haupgrey-g3.txt from
<DucoNihilum> I have no idea.
<DucoNihilum> Just picked the option on mythtv...
<DucoNihilum> Any idea?
<rhpot1991> sorry, made a mess and decided running roomba at 1:30 in the morning was a good idea
<rhpot1991> he has lircrc's
<DucoNihilum> Still here
<DucoNihilum> New SN
<rhpot1991> ls -la ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> says not found?
<DucoNihilum> yeah
<DucoNihilum> but that might be because of the whole username problem.
<DucoNihilum> I changed my username and 'home' directory, might have messed something up, should I fix that?
<rhpot1991> ya, you are signed on as a different name than that home dir
<rhpot1991> make them match
<pcglue> on my install, mythtv uses /home/mythtv/.mythtv/lircrc
<DucoNihilum> how?
<rhpot1991> mine too, but I have symlinks to /home/john just incase
<tgm4883> pcglue, when did you install?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 duco has a mythtv user too apparently
<pcglue> a few months ago, on feisty
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, as he should
<pcglue> i upgraded yesterday to gutsy and playback stopped working on pvr-350's tv out
<tgm4883> but AFAIK, you can't do anything with that user
<rhpot1991> in my box its just for the auto login
<rhpot1991> but that user needs lirc files and all, which his has
<DucoNihilum> ok
<rhpot1991> DucoNihilum are you running the frontend yourself, or is it automagically running?
<DucoNihilum> i tried signing on root
<DucoNihilum> ls: /root/.mythtv/lircrc: No such file or directory
<rhpot1991> why /root?
<DucoNihilum> root@ducodihilum-desktop:/home# ls -la ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<DucoNihilum> I just changed the username back to what it was before
<DucoNihilum> when i installed it
<DucoNihilum> how do i get onto that username?
<rhpot1991> do you have gnome or something else?
<DucoNihilum> got it
<DucoNihilum> -rw-r--r-- 1 ducodihilum ducodihilum 11918 2007-10-29 22:09 /home/ducodihilum/.mythtv/lircrc
<DucoNihilum> thats what happens when I put that in
<DucoNihilum> what you asked me to
<rhpot1991> hmmm that looks good
<rhpot1991> are you sitting at that box now?
<tgm4883> just a quick question
<DucoNihilum> yes
<tgm4883> does it happen to work now that you have renamed your user
<DucoNihilum> no, it didnt work before i renamed it
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> just thought i'd check
<rhpot1991> type mythfrontend in a terminal
<rhpot1991> and try it
<DucoNihilum> one sec
<DucoNihilum> alright
<DucoNihilum> its half working again
<DucoNihilum> some buttons dont work
<DucoNihilum> though
<DucoNihilum> channel up
<DucoNihilum> channel down
<DucoNihilum> etc
<rhpot1991> do or don't?
<DucoNihilum> do not
<alpaca> heyo
<DucoNihilum> most buttons aren't working
<DucoNihilum> in fact
<DucoNihilum> channel buttons work, like 1 2 3
<DucoNihilum> Any way to get the other buttons working
<DucoNihilum> though?
<rhpot1991> start hacking your lircrc file
<tgm4883> yep
<rhpot1991> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42655/
<rhpot1991> is mine
<alpaca> honestly I forget these commands every damn time - could someone tell me the commands i need to run from terminal to upgrade my system from the alpha builds?
<rhpot1991> most of the buttons work, though I'm not sure the top row of buttons does anything
<tgm4883> $upgrade
<mythbot> Upgrade instructions are here   http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<tgm4883> alpaca, ^^^
<DucoNihilum> how do i hack those commands?
<alpaca> thanks tgm4883 ;)
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 any bright ideas for how I can figure out which hard drive files are on in my LVM?
<DucoNihilum> How would I do that?
<rhpot1991> vi ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> or nano instead, easier to use
<alpaca> ok so I read the upgrade instructions, however they said nothing of the terminal commands to upgrade
<rhpot1991> are you looking for sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade?
<alpaca> last time i upgraded was when schedules direct became the new tv listing source
<alpaca> yes
<tgm4883> alpaca, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alpaca> thanks
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, alpaca is upgrading from an alpha build, needs dist-upgrade to get new packages
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> DucoNihilum does your lircrc match up with mine?
 * tgm4883 disappears
<DucoNihilum> I'm not sure.
<DucoNihilum> Can you just walk me though with replacing it entirely?
<rhpot1991> sure one second
<rhpot1991> ls -l ~/.lircrc
<rhpot1991> do that
<DucoNihilum> -rw-r--r-- 1 ducodihilum ducodihilum 29444 2007-10-29 22:09 /home/ducodihilum/.lircrc
<alpaca> good god there are so many updates haha
<rhpot1991> ls -l ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> do that
<DucoNihilum> -rw-r--r-- 1 ducodihilum ducodihilum 11918 2007-10-29 22:09 /home/ducodihilum/.mythtv/lircrc
 * rhpot1991 is slighly confused
<rhpot1991> lets do this
<rhpot1991> mv ~/.mythtv/lircrc ~/.mythtv/lircrc_bak
<rhpot1991> mv ~/.lircrc ~/.lircrc_bak
<DucoNihilum> k
<DucoNihilum> done
<rhpot1991> ok
<DucoNihilum> now what
<rhpot1991> cd ~
<DucoNihilum> alright...
<rhpot1991> wget www.baablogic.net/lircrc && mv lircrc .lircrc
<DucoNihilum> Resolving www.baablogic.net... failed: Name or service not known.
<rhpot1991> do you have internet?
<rhpot1991> try tossing an http:// in front of that
<DucoNihilum> yes, i have internet
<rhpot1991> did http fix it?
<DucoNihilum> yep
<alpaca> hey whats the command to restart mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> ln .lircrc ~/.mythtv/lircrc
<rhpot1991> alpaca the whole computer?
<alpaca> righto
<rhpot1991> or just the backend?
<rhpot1991> sudo reboot
<alpaca> thank yo
<rhpot1991> sure
<alpaca> you*
<DucoNihilum> done
<rhpot1991> DucoNihilum should be good there, go ahead and fire up your frontend and see if it works
<DucoNihilum> should I restart?
<rhpot1991> shouldn' need it
<rhpot1991> shouldn't
<DucoNihilum> ok
<DucoNihilum> now i just want to change a few keys, can you walk me though that?
<DucoNihilum> My "Play" button doesn't allow it to play, it saves the position.
<DucoNihilum> I'd also like to get TV and guide on the top if possible
<DucoNihilum> to work
<rhpot1991> well I don't have them working like that, so I'm not actually sure what you need to put in
<rhpot1991> I'll push you in the right direction though
<rhpot1991> go nano ~/.lircrc
<rhpot1991> then find the button you want to change
<rhpot1991> and under config, you need to put the keystroke in that you want it to do
<DucoNihilum> I found the button.
<DucoNihilum> TV
<DucoNihilum> How do I figure out what I put in, though.
<DucoNihilum> It is at F5 right now.
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.1
<DucoNihilum> I want it to be a button on the remote.
<rhpot1991> are all your keyboard commands
<DucoNihilum> I'd like it to be a button on the remote, not the keyboard.
<rhpot1991> find what you want, and plug it in there
<rhpot1991> looks like P for play
<DucoNihilum> huh?
<rhpot1991> to get play to play, instead of mark position
<DucoNihilum> Right now Im trying to get TV to go to live TV.
<DucoNihilum> So when I press TV on the remote, it goes to live TV
<rhpot1991> that might be tricky
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure there is a button that says go to live tv
<DucoNihilum> I know there is in the keyboard controlls.
<rhpot1991> figure out what it is, and plug it in there
<DucoNihilum> It allows you to imput it.
<DucoNihilum> In the edit keys
<DucoNihilum> should I put something in there?
<rhpot1991> you can make any key do whatever you want
<rhpot1991> just be careful you don't remove things you might need
<rhpot1991> not gonna work well when you can't navigate the menus or anything
<DucoNihilum> alright....
<DucoNihilum> ill hold off on this
<DucoNihilum> unfortunately
<DucoNihilum>  ihave other issues...
<DucoNihilum> lol
<DucoNihilum> any way you could walk me though the process of adding that hard drive?
<rhpot1991> its a bit late, and actually I just run ubuntu not mythbuntu, so I'd be walking you through the hardway of doing it and there might be some easier way
 * rhpot1991 has to get up for work in the morning
<DucoNihilum> Howe about something possibliy easier then....
<DucoNihilum> External hard drive wont work.
<DucoNihilum> It wont mount.
<DucoNihilum> It's USB
<DucoNihilum> Could you link me to the page giving me the walkthough again, BTW?
<rhpot1991> which walkthrough?
<DucoNihilum> To add my drive.
<rhpot1991> ah, the LVM one?
<rhpot1991> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/LVM_on_RAID
<rhpot1991> ignore the raid stuff in that one
<rhpot1991> as far as your usb you should check with one of the mythbuntu guys and see if there is anything in place that should be auto mounting
<rhpot1991> you can do it yourself, but you need to figure out what partition is on the drive and what device it will be, kinda a lot of work if you don't know what your doing
<DucoNihilum> ill come back tomorrow and see if anyone can help me set it up
<rhpot1991> alright I'm off to bed
<DucoNihilum> night
<therethinker> $whack testing
<mythbot> /action whacks testing
<rhpot1991> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DaveMorris> I'm using the EPG thats transmitted for free in the UK, and the shows all appear when I search for them via name, and my stuff records.  However the tv guide only shows programs which are today, and has unknown for other days
<DaveMorris> any ideas?
<Daviey> DaveMorris: use radiotimes :)
<DaveMorris> but the data is there for my recordings etc
<Daviey> no idea..  i haven't used EPG for yonks.. RT is better :)
<DaveMorris> I'll give RT a go then
<DaveMorris> see if it fixes the issue
<samson--> i believe i'm missing a gpg key for the mythbuntu apt repo, is there a place I can get it?  "WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<DaveMorris> $wiki
<mythbot> MythTV -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Daviey> samson--: sorted?
<Daviey> http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Daviey> ^ samson--
<samson--> whoops, sorry, was afk
<samson--> hmm, that key idnt work
<samson--> sources is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1508/
<samson--> this is from an alpha 7.10 install
<samson--> change out the ppa source with the new one?
<Daviey> yes!
<samson--> heh
<Daviey> ppa is not signed
<Daviey> recommended to use our weeklybuilds servers
<samson--> looks good
<samson--> thx Daviey
<Daviey> working now?
<samson--> it is indeed
<Daviey> samson--: groovy
<samson--> i remember a time when the ppa worked without issue, did things change with the move over to weeklybuilds
<samson--> or maybe i'm losing it
<chuk1> semi-ot, anyone know how to make a USB drive automount under mythbuntu?
<tgm4883> samson--, the ppa has never had signed packages
<kolby> hey guys.
<samson--> hai
<kolby> in mythTV, i have to change the aspect ratio to 4:3 everytime I watch TV,.  How do I make it the default?
<samson--> chuk1: should be handled by HAL, check /etc/hal/fdi/policy (i thinks)
<kolby> it appears to be an XML file
<kolby> im going to try my browser on it
<kolby> well, I don't think it have anything on the aspect ratio.
<kolby> *had
<samson--> kolby: what file
<kolby> /etc/hal/fdi/policy
<samson--> that was a reply to chuk1
<kolby> ohhhhh
<kolby> could I dpkg-reconfigure it?
<samson--> uncertain, one moment
<samson--> are you trying to change the ratio only for TV?
<kolby> yeah
<samson--> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Aspect_ratio
<samson--> Setup -> TV -> Playback -> General
<kolby> right on
<kolby> brb
<kolby> awesome.  :)
<samson--> np2thee
<kolby> I think the doc was a bit outdated though.
<kolby> The exact route I took was:  Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Playback
<DaveMorris> I think it can change depending on the menu styles you use
<kolby> huh...  I used GNAT
<kolby> oh.  GANT
<DaveMorris> not the theme, but the menu styles
<Daviey> GANT is so fugly
<directhex|work> Daviey, you think? at least the icon style has some personality
<Daviey> yeah, personality a boring person
<directhex|work> it's one of the better themes in myth though
<DaveMorris> I think my listings data is screwed.  It says I have listings until 1'st July 2037
<Daviey> DaveMorris: there's an sql snippet buzzing around to fix that
<DaveMorris> why aren't we shipping it then?
<Daviey> huh?
<DaveMorris> if it's a known bug why haven't we fixed it?
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, duff EIT data can cause that to happen
<Daviey> It's known to us.. but i have experienced it before
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, bad EIT data says it's got a recording in 2038, so that gets added to the schedule data
<Daviey> as directhex|work it's poor EIT
<DaveMorris> ok
<kolby> I like GANT because it's fast.  The icons have "character"
<directhex|work> hence myth thinks it has 30 years of recordings
<directhex|work> kolby, no, mepo-wide has a character!
<Daviey> DaveMorris: this comes up about once every other month in #mythtv-users
<DaveMorris> mythfill should sanatise the data
<kolby> never used mepo-wide
<DaveMorris> and not accept stupid things like that
<Daviey> directhex|work: mepo wide is nasty and non free
<directhex|work> DaveMorris, yes, probably
<kolby> minimalist-wide is faster.  I'm using it now
<Daviey> directhex|work: the original artwork author ignored my emails to get him to release it under a free licence :(  -- hence we aren't packaging it
<Daviey> DaveMorris: drop EIT use RT :)
<directhex|work> Daviey, opens up its own problems
<Daviey> directhex|work: pretty much rock solid here
<directhex|work> Daviey, such as, but not limited to: problems when multiple tuners have non-matching lineups; channels on freeview not being the same as the versions of those channels reported by RT (e.g. virgin1); the LARGE number of channels with no data e.g. radio
<samson-->  < DaveMorris> I think my listings data is screwed.  It says I have listings until 1'st July 2037
<samson--> DaveMorris: cancel schedulesdirect subscription quick before they find out! ;)
<Daviey> directhex|work: yeah.. this is true - juski did start trying to look into a way of making it better
<Daviey> samson--: we don't all live in the US :)
<directhex|work> some of us are too thin for that!
<samson--> Daviey: curses
<kolby> my EIT doesn't work either :(
<kolby> the Satellite company said everything should work fine.  ...but I don't think they've used mythbuntu
<kolby> can I get EIT even though I'm using satellite connection?
<kolby> what do you guys have?  Digital Cable or Satellite?
<rhpot1991> good old analog for me
<kolby> rhpot1991:  you mean through the airwaves?
<rhpot1991> kolby nah, just regular old cable
<rhpot1991> comcast charges you for boxes here, and they are old and have terrible quality
<rhpot1991> I had them replace the one in my office 3 times, would overheat at least once a week and then refuse to turn on for a day or so
<kolby> wow.  That's gotta suck.  I need to figure out how to get cable working with my Satellite connection
<kolby> ....I meant EIT working with Satellite
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/EIT
<rhpot1991> seems like it either works or it doesn't
<kolby> rhpot1991, ALRIGHT, i'LL GIVE IT A GO
<kolby> damn caps lock
<solarbaby> Cable TV through Satalite? Never heard of that
<kolby> I mistyped
<kolby> I meant EIT but I was reading rhpot1991's comment
<solarbaby> oH..
<kolby> yups
<solarbaby> Franky I never heard of EIT either, other then it being in the settings page
<MythbuntuGuest86> hi all
<solarbaby> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest86> i need some help, just install mythbuntu, but it wont work with my Geforce 6200 :-(
<solarbaby> Have you checked through the Ubuntu forums?
<MythbuntuGuest86> yes, so i should post a new thread instead of getting help here?
<solarbaby> I didn't say that.. although specific hardware is always a Iffy thing on irc..  your lucky to find someone who has your hardware
<kolby> huh...
<MythbuntuGuest86> i see, the problem is the nvidia drivers
<kolby> you're using Gutsy, right?
<solarbaby> did you install with the generic drivers or did you try one of the others?
<MythbuntuGuest86> with generic drivers its working, i can setup everything
<MythbuntuGuest86> but tv is a slideshow...
<MythbuntuGuest86> so everytime i install any nvidia driver (glx-new, glx-old) and restart, it will be black screen
<solarbaby> Oh..  maybe playing with recording settings..  if you record with lower quality that might help
<MythbuntuGuest86> even tried envy
<solarbaby> btw im just a average new user so Im guessing.
<solarbaby> I do know spending lots of time in the forums have helped me greatly..
<kolby> yeah...  I know of a few things you could check if you haven't already
<MythbuntuGuest86> really? what is it?
<kolby> in Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Playback
<kolby> there should be a little checkbox that says: "Enable OpenGL Vertical sync for timing"
<MythbuntuGuest86> yes i know that option, even if i cant try it out now
<kolby> I have _no idea_ if that will help, but it's worth a shot.  I turned it on for my  Geforce 5600, and it didn't hurt.
<kolby> okay
<MythbuntuGuest86> i will try to deinstall the driver now, again
<MythbuntuGuest86> i think its xorg related, cause i had the same problem with knoppmyth
<solarbaby> I couldn't get passed partitioning my hard drive with Knoppmyth before it'd crash
<solarbaby> then I used Mythbuntu and everything worked mostly pretty well
<solarbaby> Howdy superm1
<superm1> hi
<Daviey> solarbaby: hw is it going
<solarbaby> Daviey: Thanks for asking..  Its going quite well with the Master backend, can't say its been easy getting the laptop going though ;)
<solarbaby> Daviey: first I have to figure out why my wireless laptop is crashing when I try to play recordings.. Im thinking maybe im recording in such a huge file size its just crashing so im going to attack that route first..
<Daviey> :)
<solarbaby> Confirmed..  File size doesn't seem to have anything to do with it :(
<solarbaby> Maybe its Samba
<solarbaby> the strange thing is that it plays in a thumbnail just fine..
<solarbaby> maybe the laptop doesn't like ffmpeg
<solarbaby> this is very strange I remember it worked ok off the live cd..
<therethinker> $test
<mythbot> Sorry, mythbot is dead!
<MitoTranin> the dead is talking?
<therethinker> It always says that -- as a sort of joke :p
<therethinker> The angel saved it!
<therethinker> Daviey -- does tgm4883 not know about the digg story?
<Daviey> tgm4883: he was the first person to digg it
<Daviey> :)
<Daviey> (other than me)
<therethinker> Heh... why isn't he parading about
<therethinker> $diggit
<mythbot> Why haven't you dugg it? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_Release_Final  Once you digg it.  Then comment it :)
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> therethinker: type /topic :)
<therethinker> $changeitem:diggit:Why haven't you dugg it? http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_7_10_hits_20_000_downloads_in_one_week Once you digg it, then comment it :-) (please!)
<mythbot> Changed help file for diggit
<therethinker> Heh... didn't see it...
<DaveMorris> $wiki
<mythbot> MythTV -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<therethinker> mythbot outlived superm1
<tgm4883> $diggit
<superm1> no he didn't
<superm1> i'm right here
<tgm4883> stupid mythbot
<therethinker> $diggit
 * tgm4883 contemplates kicking mythbot
<therethinker> hmm
<Daviey> superm1 was hiding the whole time
<therethinker> I think I should go back to allowing the manual rebooting...
<Daviey> therethinker: is it mythbot, or your connection?
<therethinker> Mythbot -- the other bot dies at different times
<therethinker> Aww D:
<superm1> of course i kick him right *AFTER* he leaves...
<superm1> haha
<superm1> whoops
<superm1> go ahead and let him back in
<therethinker> By the way: I don't know if you saw, he has an angel in #mythbot -- I'll explain in there if you want
<therethinker> its possible to manually reboot mythbot, so that should help
<superm1> its invite only?
<therethinker> oh
<therethinker> right...
<tgm4883> bleh, there right
<Daviey> therethinker: care to invite us?
<therethinker> And we pretty much locked ourselves out -- right? :P
<tgm4883> yep
<therethinker> I don't have ops permissions :p
<tgm4883> sec
<therethinker> okay -- you guys can come
<therethinker> anyone who needs to know how to use it, please come :P
<keescook> superm1: lirc> lots of changes to the whitespace in some of the patches.  I don't mind, but I'm just curious why.
<superm1> keescook, because i opened up the patch to double check if there was anything to change in it mostly
<keescook> superm1: but like, tabs vs spaces, { usage.  just odd
<superm1> oh keescook that's my editor
<superm1> geany has a setting that cleans that stuff up
<keescook> +-
<keescook> ++
<superm1> and changes tabs into spaces
<keescook> heh
<superm1> it is great for python stuff
 * keescook nods
<superm1> but weird on other things i guess
<keescook> -+static int sense = -1;   /* -1 = auto, 0 = active high, 1 = active low */
<keescook> -+static int txsense = 0;   /* 0 = active high, 1 = active low */
<keescook> and stuff like that...
<keescook> ++static int sense = -1;    /* -1 = auto, 0 = active high, 1 = active low */
<keescook> ++static int txsense;     /* 0 = active high, 1 = active low */
<keescook> it's functionally identical, but I'm not clear on where the changes are coming from.
<keescook> is it just general cleanups you're doing?
<superm1> oh that stuff, that's how upstream changed it
<superm1> that wasn't me directly
<superm1> i had to meld that stuff into the lirc_serial_igor stuff
<keescook> so it was an "upstream patch" change?
<superm1> well yes and no.
<superm1> let me try to describe
<superm1> lirc_serial_igor is basically lirc_serial copied over
<superm1> with some static changes
<superm1> so that when its merged into linux-ubuntu-modules
<keescook> aaah, so effectively your rebased it.  I get it.
<keescook> s/your/you
<keescook> nice.  I like all the "taken upstream" notes.  :)
<superm1> it builds one with the serial and then the one with serial_igor
<superm1> keescook, yeah they're pretty receptive to things
<superm1> i submitted another 5 or 6 patches up today
<keescook> :)
<superm1> so hopefully most of the stuff in debian/patches will eventually not be necessary
<keescook> superm1: cool.  Can you run your source.changes through "lintian -iI" and fix the non-Ubuntu-isms?  (debian-rules-ignores-make-clean-error, substvar-source-version-is-deprecated)  Beyond those, it looks great to me.
<superm1> keescook, i've been reluctant to go through and fix some of those lintian things since there is that ever so impending big change from debian to grab on the packaging
<superm1> keescook, to switch over to their's if they ever get it done
<superm1> so do you think we should be permanently forked and i'll just go through all that?
<keescook> well, I think just those two errors should be easy to fix.
<superm1> yeah
<keescook> if they're not for some reason, I'm happy to skip it.
 * keescook goes afk again
<superm1> okay thanks again kees
<superm1> keescook, okay i uploaded it back to the same area on http://home.eng.iastate.edu/~superm1/lirc/lirc again with those changes.
<solarbaby> Alright..  so by following some directions I got my Dell Latitude 610 to Play recordings with out crashing by editing the xorg.conf However, Even though I hear the sound the video is just a blue screen..  still haven't found mention of this in the forums yet
<directhex> solarbaby, a flat colored screen usually means an app is using Xv (overlay) mode to display the pictures, but your graphics driver isn't drawing the overlay layer properly
<solarbaby> Thats a good push in the right direction
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-10-31
<therethinker> I don't think I did my cronjob correctly...
<therethinker> Do I need to reset cron or something>
<solarbaby> what are you doing with cron? did you type crontab -e
<solarbaby> directhex: thanks for the push in the right direction.. its working now
<directhex> solarbaby, it's a generic os problem. i had it lots with windows
<solarbaby> directhex: heres the hard part.. enabling tv out on my dell latitude 610
<tazgodx> so whats better installing the RC i already have D/Led? or should i d/l the final?
<solarbaby> There both pretty good :)  I'm using Final and I love it
<solarbaby> Im betting there are more bug fixes in final so i'd go for that
<directhex> the point of a real distro is to make updates easy
<directhex> there's no difference between an installed rc updated, and an installed release version - the only differences lie in the installer itself
<directhex> whether those installer issues are blockers for you, that's another matter
<solarbaby> directhex: I dont think getting TV out is going to be as easy
<directhex> meh. anyway, bedtime
<solarbaby> directhex: G'night
<levander> What's this at the end of the mythbuntu installation about needing to pay "Schedules Direct" a nominal fee to get guide data?
<levander> I thought people just filled out some survey periodically, and got guide data for free?
<tgm4883> levander, that went away this year
<levander> Do people not in N. America get free guide data?
<tgm4883> kinda
<tgm4883> some just get it a different route
<levander> damn
<tgm4883> ie, EIT data
<tgm4883> seriously though, it's $20 a year and a really good service
<levander> Well, if I don't set up a guide data source during installation, I'm not gonna mess things up am I?  I don't even know if I'm gonna use MythTV regular yet.
<tgm4883> well you would set it up in mythtv-setup, at the end of installation its just a link to their web site
<tgm4883> and they also offer a 7 day trial
<levander> I can't just set up mythbuntu without creating the trial account?  I just want to make sure the hardware works.
<levander> This Schedules Direct claims to be non-profit, but $20/year, I'd be surprised if they weren't making some profit off that.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you can set it up without setting up a data source
<tgm4883_laptop> and be surprised
<tgm4883_laptop> cause they have all the non profit forms and such
<levander> be surprised at what?
<tgm4883_laptop> <levander> This Schedules Direct claims to be non-profit, but $20/year, I'd be surprised if they weren't making some profit off that.
<levander> You think just cause you tell the government that you're not making any money means that you're really not making any money?
<tgm4883_laptop> look, im not going to get into an argument about this on here cause it's irrevelant
<tgm4883_laptop> but things do cost money
<levander> They're sending you cash in the back door aren't they tgm?
<tgm4883_laptop> whats your problem?
<levander> problem?
<levander> I don't know, what's the problem?
<tgm4883_laptop> if you want the service great.  If not fine by me.  If they are making money on it, good for them, I don't really care
<tgm4883_laptop> they offer a service, im happy to pay for it
<tgm4883_laptop> it's the things that they have done that (like lowering the price) that shows me they are not in it to make a profit
<tgm4883_laptop> screw it, im going to go watch basketball
<tazgodx> tgm4883_laptop: ever get MRE working?
<tgm4883_laptop> tazgodx, no i haven't worked on it since that one night.  Foxbuntu said he was going to look at it, but I haven't checked back with him
<tazgodx> haha
<tazgodx> k
<levander> I have no idea what most of the text boxes are for at the end of the mythbuntu setup process, during the mythtv setup.  If I don't know what it is, is it probably okay just to accept the defaults?
<rhpot1991> I think I might need to look into toning down my bitrate a bit
<rhpot1991> these files are too big to backup anywhere
<rhpot1991> and its taking foreverrrrr to compress them
<buzztu> Can I use a laptop with a radeon Mobility 7500 with tv out as a frontend?
<rhpot1991> I'd imagine so
<rhpot1991> so long as you can get tv out working
<keescook> superm1: lirc uploaded.  :)  thanks for fixing the lintian bits.
<superm1> no prob.  thanks for the upload
<superm1> i expect the future ones will be much more crack filled, and need a more in depth look :)
<superm1> whenever i get around to sorting out a good idea for multiple devices without hal and udev support
<rhpot1991> what exactly does the dynamic button mappings in MCC do?
<rhpot1991> I decided to mess around with it last night while I was helping someone set up lirc
<superm1> rhpot1991, it reads all the buttons in lircd.conf and attempts to map them to lircrc actions
<rhpot1991> and if you don't check that it does what instead?
<rhpot1991> just ignores them?
<keescook> superm1: hehe.  yay crack :)
<superm1> rhpot1991, if you dont check the box, it doesnt generate new ones
<superm1> it uses existing ones if they are there
<rhpot1991> well what happens if no lircrc exists, it will make one or not?
<superm1> if the box isn't checked it will not make one
<rhpot1991> ah ok, that answers it
<rhpot1991> anyone with a hauppauge card, if so what do you have your bitrates set at?
<frank23> rhpot1991: I just left it at the defaults
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, 9000
<rhpot1991> hey, I have mine at 9000, 12000max
<superm1> who was that guy having trouble with the pv5-350 yesterday?
<superm1> or pvr-350
<tgm4883_laptop> 720x480
<rhpot1991> pirture is real nice
<superm1> started with a p
<rhpot1991> ya same resolution too
<rhpot1991> but its 4gb per hour
<tgm4883_laptop> I do mine at 9000/9000 cause thats the max DVD spec
<rhpot1991> superm1 I think there were 2 different people
<rhpot1991> one who couldn't get tv out working
<superm1> yeah the tv out guy
<superm1> i have a fix for him to try
<superm1> on my ppa
<rhpot1991> one who was a newbie and was going through setup
<rhpot1991> its off my screen, can't see
<rhpot1991> any kind of logging happen in here?
<tgm4883_laptop> !LOGS
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: do you go ahead an encode them at any time or do you leave them lay around as huge mpeg2 files?
<tgm4883_laptop> mpeg2
<tgm4883_laptop> but mine are only about 2.7 per hour
<rhpot1991> prob cause my max is higher
<rhpot1991> I need to get a dvd burner into this so I can mess around with archiving
<rhpot1991> for some reason I left a burner in the slave backend and never put one into the master...
<solarbaby> (Singing) What a Difference a Delayed Bowel Movement Makes!!
<solarbaby> I feel much better now
<dwf_starband> but did you weigh yourself before and after?
<solarbaby> I really should have
<solarbaby> 2 flushes :)
<solarbaby> I think the trick is to stay away from that cerial with high fiber
<dwf_starband> or eat whatever you want as long as you have an equal portion of cheese
<dwf_starband> thats how i do it anyways
<solarbaby> thats not a bad idea
<dwf_starband> if too stuffed up, drink more coffee
<dwf_starband> if to regular, eat more cheese
<dwf_starband> untill its just righ
<dwf_starband> right
<solarbaby> heheh
<solarbaby> sounds like words to live by
<dwf_starband> and I can honestly say i eat a ballanced diet
<levander> If I only have dual 550 MHz CPU's, should I not check "Start Auto-Commercial Flagging jobs when the recording starts"?
<solarbaby> try it and see
<solarbaby> honestly thats about the best advice I can offer..
<tgm4883_laptop> what kind of tuners
<solarbaby> tmg4883_l: your so technical
<levander> wintv pvr 500 (i think 500, i can check), but it's the one with dual tuners
<levander> it has hardware mpeg encoders
<levander> for each tuner
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i'd test it out.  You're going to want to watch a show at the same time.  That will create the most load
<levander> I have two CPU's, so I assume the commercial flagging would happen on one CPU, and the decoding the other channel would happen on the other CPU?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd hope so
<frank23> levander: the commercial flagging is no that cpu intensive. My guess is that you would be ok
<levander> cool, i'll test it
<tgm4883_laptop> actually
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, the commercial flagging is very CPU intensive
<frank23> oh...
<levander> If I have 2 CPU's, I'd want "Maximum simulataneous jobs on this backend" to be 2, and not 1, correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd say 1 for that
<levander> frank23: my *guess* is that it would be, processing video is always processor intensive.
<tgm4883_laptop> because you do have 2 processors, but 1 should be doing the commflagging
<solarbaby> Im starting to wonder if getting TV out to work on this old dell laptop will be more trouble then its worth
<tgm4883_laptop> while the other will be used for playing video and such
<tgm4883_laptop> in a perfect world anyway
<frank23> levander: you can try. but I rarely watch recordings that are currently being recorded anyways.
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: What if I want to record 2 shows at once?  With the backend max jobs set to 1, am I going to be able to record both?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, because recording a program isn't considered a job
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: okay, thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> mine is set to 1, and I record 2 shows at once on the same backend
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: what is a "job"?
<tgm4883_laptop> there are a few
<levander> just gimme an example to get my head around it
<dwf_starband> converting the video to xvid to play on my handheld
<tgm4883_laptop> basically it's the things that they have set as jobs.  commflagging is a job, so is transcoding
<levander> ah, okay, thanks guys
<tgm4883_laptop> and I believe you can also set 4 manual jobs
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, scripts to run
<levander> so, with a dual cpu, yall are saying to only run one job at a time, reserving the other CPU for whatever else Myth does?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<levander> cool
<tgm4883_laptop> only because it's only a 550
<tgm4883_laptop> if you had something in the multi GHZ range I would change my thoughts on that
<dwf_starband> if I have it set for 2 jobs, say a show finishes recording, the commflagging is one and converting to xvid would be another, but if they go at the same time will the xvid have the commercials still in it?
<tgm4883_laptop> dwf_starband, IDK, I would hope that in that instance there would be some checking.  Perhaps 2 jobs cannot be ran on the same show at once
<dwf_starband> i havent tried it since installing mythbuntu, but when i was playing around with my own install of mythtv i tried it and the xvid had the first couple of commercials and then no more, probably the commercial flagging went faster thant the transcoding, im not sure, but thats what it seemed like
<[R]> when installing mythbuntu... what exaltly does setting the "type of system" do... ?
<solarbaby> Anyone got TV out working on a Dell Latitude?  its becoming more of a pain then I orginally thought it would be
<superm1> [R], its all described in the PDF on the website
<solarbaby> Do you mean system roll?
<[R]> yeah
<[R]> that one
<solarbaby> or System Roles as they put it
<solarbaby> superm1 is right if you dont understand that you need to read up on it..  basicly if you want the record stuff with the computer your installing this too.. then it must be a back end.. most likely it'll become your master backend, and if you also wanna play what you record using that computer then it must also be a frontend
<solarbaby> and its all really well documented.. dont skip reading the installation instructions or you'll have a bad week
 * solarbaby grins at Superm1
<superm1> thanks solarbaby :)
<solarbaby> "don't skip reading the installation instructions or you'll have a bad week" should become our bumper sticker
<R_> did you see the last thing i said?
<superm1> <[R]> when installing mythbuntu... what exaltly does setting the "type of system" do... ?
<superm1> <[R]> that one
<superm1> is what i saw
<R_> i understand how myth works... i just want to know what the setting actually does... is it just what gets installed? or is there more to it
<superm1> R_, so you are looking for very technical details?
<superm1> i mean i can lead you through the code
<superm1> the high level changes are what packages get installed though yes
<[R]> ah
<[R]> where can i d/l the code for the installer?
<superm1> there is a bzr branch on launchpad
<superm1> or you can apt-get source ubiquity
<superm1> we're part of the normal ubiquity branch
<bronson> superm1: sorry I haven't had much of a chance to look at the Hauppauge Gray / PVR 350 remote problem.
<bronson> I did run irw -- it gets everything 100% correct.
<superm1> bronson, with lircrc mappings?
<rhpot1991> someone had a problem with the lircrc mappings last night
<bronson> ~/.lircrc?
<superm1> yeah
<bronson> Probably...  It's a pretty complex file.
<rhpot1991> he was claiming most of the buttons didn't do anything
<bronson> rhpot1991: that's my problem too.
<[R]> superm1: nice, thanks
<rhpot1991> I ended up giving him my lircrc and walked him through installing it
<bronson> Volume+/- work, just about everything else is broken.
<superm1> [R], i'll warn you its fairly complex before you get into it
<rhpot1991> bronson: http://www.baablogic.net/lircrc
<rhpot1991> feel free to use that
<superm1> [R], are you looking to adapt similar things?
<[R]> no
<[R]> just curious whats going on
<superm1> just curious?
<superm1> ah
<bronson> rhpot1991: did you produce that by hand?
<rhpot1991> nope, got it from either the mythtv wiki or ubuntu wiki
<[R]> i think its easier to hack on mythbuntu intead of a regular ubuntu
 * bronson gives it a whirl...
<rhpot1991> a few months back
<superm1> [R], in what sense?
<rhpot1991> just back up your old one
<rhpot1991> incase you want to roll back
<rhpot1991> MCC seemed to be creating a .lircrc and a .mythtv/lircrc (that or the guy screwed his install up last night)
<rhpot1991> I normally just symlink all my users to the same one
<[R]> superm1: i have a myth system setup right now very specifically... and i'm looking to siwtch to ubuntu, and mythbuntu looks like a better starting point then ubuntu
<superm1> [R], yes i would most definitely agree there.
<bronson> rhpot1991: so I can roll back to something that doesn't really work at all?  ;)
<[R]> i just dont really have a lot of ubuntu experience... no better time to learn
<rhpot1991> heh, better than rolling back to nothing
<rhpot1991> backup first, ask questions later
<superm1> [R], most people learn "after" install when they get curious
<rhpot1991> I've been real sad about doing it the other way around in the past
<superm1> bit of an oddball there
<bronson> Do I need to hup anything?
<[R]> hehe... well i want to make sure the options i select in the installer are the best for what i need to do
<rhpot1991> hup?
<bronson> kill -hup, tell a daemon to reload its config.
<rhpot1991> nah shouldn't
<superm1> [R], they are all reconfigurable post install
<superm1> via mcc
<rhpot1991> just drop it in your user's home
<bronson> OK, giving it a shot...  back in a bit.
<rhpot1991> alright
<rhpot1991> good luck
<[R]> well the main thing i erally wanted to know was the roles thing... but if it just controls what gets installed, thats pretty much all i need for now
<solarbaby> UbuntuMyth is the easiest install ever, unless your hardware isn't supported
<superm1> [R], well in general yes that's what it does, but it has a few preconfigured items that get handled in the installer too
<[R]> well guess i should get greppin'
<superm1> do you have some particular items you're lookign to see what happens?
<superm1> or just general curiosity?
<solarbaby> I wanna watch Bill Gates install UbuntuMyth
<[R]> mostly the roles... but thats all i remember
<[R]> i installed it last night and dont remember evertything
<rhpot1991> hmmm I think I have pinpointed this sata speed problem to ubuntu
<rhpot1991> doesn't happen in knoppix
<bronson> Hm...  better.  At least more keys respond now.
<bronson> But it's still all messed up.
<rhpot1991> what is messed up?
<rhpot1991> prob gonna have to hack keys yourself to get them how you want it
<bronson> What the keys do.  Volume up/down seem to change how fast the video is played back.
<bronson> Back/Exit doesn't back or exit out of anything.
<rhpot1991> strange
<bronson> Yep.
<rhpot1991> perhaps your lirc.conf doesn't match with mine
<rhpot1991> fire up irw
<bronson> I'm using yours.  :)
<rhpot1991> hit the keys you are questioning
<rhpot1991> well there is another file too
<bronson> irw shows everything is correct afaitc
<rhpot1991> then find them in lircrc
<rhpot1991> and make sure what you want them to do is in there
<rhpot1991> also double check and make sure that keystroke does what you think it should, maybe your keystrokes are wonky?
<bronson> It looks like everything is correct...  I hit Back/Exit, irw reports that I hit "000000000000179f 01 Back/Exit Hauppauge_350", and your .lircrc turns Back/Exit into Esc.
<bronson> But when I hit Back/Exit in MythTV, nothing happens.
<bronson> Esc works of course.
<rhpot1991> hmmm
<rhpot1991> did you make a symlink to ./mythv/lircrc?
<rhpot1991> lag brb
<bronson> Nope!
<rhpot1991> do that, link the file you downloaded to there
<bronson> ~/mythtv/lircrc is a regular file.  Should it be a symlink?
<bronson> OK.
<rhpot1991> back her up first :)
<bronson> Trying again...
<bronson> Well, that works better.
<bronson> Back/Exit works now.
<bronson> Guide doesn't bring up anything though.
<bronson> And it's really weird: if I hit any button at all, video playback stops for a second, then goes really fast to catch up.
<bronson> It looks really weird when adjusting the volume.
<bronson> Is that normal?
<rhpot1991> it would be real nice if comcast would stop f*cking with my connectiong every night
<bronson> comcast drove me batty.  Every night right at midnight, a 20 minute outage.
<rhpot1991> seriously
<rhpot1991> let me check mine
<rhpot1991> I know the guide worked when I generated the dynamic buttons with MCC
<rhpot1991> but back/exit was delete
<bronson> Do you get the long pause whenever you hit a button on the remote?
<rhpot1991> sometimes it gets laggy
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I broke something
<bronson> I guess I'm not a fan of lirc...  too complex for what it does.
<bronson> Why not just let the kernel take care of keymapping?
<rhpot1991> I wonder if MCC overwrote my lircd.conf
<bronson> I can send you a copy.  ;)
<rhpot1991> give me a few minutes to finish something else up then I'll have a look
<solarbaby> is anyone besides me foolish enough to run Myth on a Dell Latitude?
<solarbaby> All i really wanted was the TV ability..  and thats the only thing thats making me angry
<JThundley> heh
<bronson> no, but a few years ago I tried running myth on a Via Epia M10000...  Now THAT was foolish.
<rhpot1991> is that a c3?
<bronson> Ya, I think so.
<rhpot1991> why so foolish?
<rhpot1991> I still poke at them every now and then thinking how it would make an awesome frontend
<bronson> Because Via never fixed the DMA issues.  Watch TV for 45 mins, freeze, wait for the box to reboot...
<rhpot1991> sucky
<bronson> It would be great hardware if Via would ever finish the software.
<rhpot1991> http://www.woot.com/
<rhpot1991> ya, guide doesn't work with that lircrc that I pasted you
<rhpot1991> but back/exit does
<rhpot1991> copy that
<rhpot1991> generate a new one with MCC (check the dynamic generate box)
<rhpot1991> then mix and match buttons
<rhpot1991> guide works in the MCC version
<bronson> What does woot charge for shipping?
<rhpot1991> $5 flat IIRC
<rhpot1991> $7.99 + $5 shipping
<bronson> huh.  Good thing I'm out of USB ports.  :)
<rhpot1991> I'm searching for linux compatability
<rhpot1991> would be a cool thing to hook up to my mythboxes
<BHSPitMonkey> hi all
<rhpot1991> whats up?
<bronson> Hm, yeah...  if it works with mythphone, that might be slick.
<rhpot1991> google doesn't seem to indicate that it will play nice with linux
<rhpot1991> I'll have to check the comments in the morning and see what is said about it
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, there is a pretty awesome wifi phone for skype out there much better than usb
<rhpot1991> got a link?
<rhpot1991> I wasn't really looking for one, but woot's price caught my eye
<foxbuntu> uh hold on
<rhpot1991> skype isn't completely free apparently
<foxbuntu> http://tools.netgear.com/skype/
<bronson> rhpot1991: heck no.  It's very closed.
<rhpot1991> well price wise either
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, no if you want to place calls to landlines/cell phones you have to pay
<rhpot1991> gotta pay to make outgoing
<bronson> huh??  I use skype for free.
<rhpot1991> well outgoing to landlines/cell
<bronson> Oh, right.
<rhpot1991> incoming is free, and to other skype is free
<rhpot1991> anything completely free out there thats worth while?
<foxbuntu> its 24.99/yr for unlimited in the US
<bronson> Ya, there isn't much that terminates to the phone system for cheap.
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu that phone is pretty cool
<bronson> The telcos make sure of that.
<rhpot1991> not sure its $120 worth of cool though
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yeah, I am actually considering getting one soon
<foxbuntu> you can get them cheaper elsewhere
<bronson> I think I saw one that terminates to 1-800 numbers for free; I can look if you want.
<rhpot1991> nah no need
<rhpot1991> I just use a cell phone currently
<rhpot1991> no land line at all
<bronson> Ya, me too.
<rhpot1991> skype phone sitting here might not be such a bad idea though
<bronson> Sure is nice...
<bronson> Until you have an earthquake like tonight and the lines are all jammed.
<bronson> Doesn't take much to knock cell service out apparently.
<rhpot1991> where was there an earthquake?
<bronson> Erm...  Hayward I think?  San Jose?
<bronson> We felt it in SF.
<rhpot1991> hmmm, I was unaware of that
<rhpot1991> turned my tv off after house was over
<bronson> Not big, like 5.6.
<rhpot1991> I see it for $88
<rhpot1991> from some random shop on google products
<foxbuntu> yea
<rhpot1991> newegg price isn't too bad
<rhpot1991> $50 MR now
<foxbuntu> yup
<rhpot1991> I'm tempted to nabb that one off of woot to mess with though
<rhpot1991> for $12
<rhpot1991> one of these days I am going to resist breaking things at 1:30
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, naw...that would remove the fun
<rhpot1991> I've been messing with hd speeds
<BHSPitMonkey> rhpot1991, you can spend that much on one from the store
<rhpot1991> and for no rhyme or reason I have some slow ones under different scenereos
<rhpot1991> BHSPitMonkey which stores?
<rhpot1991> one box here, runs ~40MBS until I plug a 2nd drive in, then they both run 20
<rhpot1991> but that 2nd drive runs ~40 in another box
<BHSPitMonkey> rhpot1991, try fry's?
<rhpot1991> shouldn't be power, cause I unhooked the cd roms
<rhpot1991> I don't have a fry's around me
<rhpot1991> just checked CC and BB
<rhpot1991> neither have anything (online at least)
<BHSPitMonkey> they had them at the Radio Shack warehouse place near where I live
<BHSPitMonkey> though I don't know exactly how one finds those places
<BHSPitMonkey> they're awesome though
<BHSPitMonkey> got a programmable (STAMP) robot for $15
<BHSPitMonkey> with light sensors and speakers and what not
<rhpot1991> nice
<solarbaby> I believe TV out on my Dell is hopeless at this point..  blah
<solarbaby> pisses me off when Howtos work for other people and not me.. hehe
<rhpot1991> different version of the driver?
<rhpot1991> you had some ATI mobile or something right?
 * rhpot1991 is ready to kill someone
<solarbaby> Yeah.. Dell Latitude C610
<rhpot1991> we can take this out on dell together
 * rhpot1991 is fighting with a dell box now
<solarbaby> hehehe
<rhpot1991> thing wont run IDE drives at full speed if they are on the same cable
<solarbaby> this laptop was great with GBPVR..  but a real insane bitch with linux
<solarbaby> oh yeah I remember you having that problem..
<solarbaby> yuck
<rhpot1991> welcome to ati linux drivers
<rhpot1991> my ati card is sitting in a drawer now
<rhpot1991> I got fed up with it and just replaced it
<solarbaby> mine is part of the laptop..  im stuck with it
<solarbaby> Im almost ready to switch distros to see if that helps
<rhpot1991> I have a strange occurance where my SATA1 port in anothe box wont top 40MBS, but the SATA2 is constantly at 60MBS, even if I swap drives/cables/etc
<solarbaby> it'd be a damn shame though UbuntuMyth is sweet..  but I must have video out
<rhpot1991> you try the ubuntu forums for help yet?
<solarbaby> yeah.. their howtos helped others but its not helping me
<rhpot1991> I'd try posting some in there
<rhpot1991> were the howtos for gutsy?
<rhpot1991> or feisty
<solarbaby> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-219336.html
<rhpot1991> thats a bit old
<solarbaby> true..
<rhpot1991> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=138
<rhpot1991> I'd go post a new one there
<bronson> rhpot1991: How do you use MCC to generate the mappings?
<bronson> I see a checkbox that says Generate Dynamic Mappings but nothing seems to happen if I check it...?
<rhpot1991> you do that then click apply
<rhpot1991> and it will overwrite your file
<rhpot1991> but only if it has permissions to
<rhpot1991> chmod your lircrc if its not doing anything
<bronson> overwrite it...  with what?
<rhpot1991> a new one that it makes up
<rhpot1991> apparently
<bronson> o_O
<rhpot1991> I'm still going with my configuration that I made before MCC existed
<rhpot1991> so I'm not all that familiar with it
<bronson> Owell, I'm going to have to mess with it another night.  Outa time.
<bronson> rhpot1991: thanks for your help.
<rhpot1991> sure thing
<rhpot1991> maybe some day I'll get the rest of the buttons working when I am done breaking things
<bronson> Myth sez: Failed to run 'cdrecord --scanbus'
<bronson> Hm, wonder if I should install cdrecord...
<bronson> Interesting that mythbuntu doesn't do that automatically.
<BHSPitMonkey> so...  is anyone here familiar with linuxmce?  I'm trying to see how much functionality is missing, going from it to mythbuntu.
<BHSPitMonkey> I know you lose the home automation stuff, but I'm not concerned with any of that...
<solarbaby> I get excited everytime I turn my laptop off and on and the tv screen flickers.. too bad thats all I ever get
<solarbaby> heh
<BHSPitMonkey> is mythbuntu's functionality identical to mythtv's?  Or is there anything else of note?
<bronson> Possible solution to my remote issues: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Remote_controllers
<bronson> Seems to work pretty well!  Not laggy like lirc, and much better autorepeat.
<bronson> I'll have to see if I can configure all the buttons.
<BHSPitMonkey> Anybody?  :(
<bronson> BHSPitMonkey: afaik, it's mostly MythTV.
<solarbaby> MythBuntu is MythTV, just really easty to install
<bronson> It's just very highly integrated, easy to set up and use.
<BHSPitMonkey> is it on top of gnome or kde?  or neither?
<bronson> BHSPitMonkey: neither, though Myth uses Qt.
<BHSPitMonkey> ah.
<bronson> Actually, I think it's on Xubuntu, but the XFCE stuff will get less and less over time...?
<bronson> Hazy memory.  :)
<bronson> Time for bed, goodnight all.
<solarbaby> Gnight
<BHSPitMonkey> how likely is it that mythbuntu will detect my tvout without persuasion?
<solarbaby> not likely in my opinion
<solarbaby> then again I've been struggling all day long to make my TV out
<solarbaby> work
<solarbaby> and im feeling pissy
<BHSPitMonkey> that would explain the dissenting opinion
<solarbaby> yeah..  but then again I've got an older Dell Latitiude laptop
<solarbaby> some hardware is very nicely supported
<solarbaby> the goal is that Mythbuntu should only take about 30 min to install, i'd give it a shot
<solarbaby> I give up
<solarbaby> I guess its simply not worth it
<JThundley> anyone else have the problem where you can't limit ktorrent's upload rate?
<mrynit> i have comcast digital cable and have to use a cable box. to change channels i have to use a remote that changes the channel thru the box. can mythtv change channels with out having to use the remote?
<directhex|work> depends on the box. typically, you'd use an "ir blaster", which is a serial or usb-connected "remote emulator"
<directhex|work> i.e. it sends the remote control codes to change channel via an IR LED
<mrynit> how hard is that to get working?  can i view tv thru the mythtv interface becuase wouldnt the ir blaster  block normal use of the remote. i would image that the blaster would physicaly ovet the ir reciever
<directhex|work> mrynit, mythtv is a pvr - you'd use myth as your pvr, and myth would use your cable box in the background
<directhex|work> i've never configured an ir blaster personally, but i know that's the procesure
<mrynit> ok that answers my question
<mrynit> thanks
<directhex|work> there we go, ladies! http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10273
<frink_> hey folks
<frink_> wassuuurrp!?
<replman> Hi! Just a short question: Does the Terratec Cinergy 1200 DVB-S work fine with mythtv?
<pdragon> known working hardware is listed here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Hardware
<pdragon> otherwise you'd have to ask on the mailing list or maybe the forums if no one here has used it
<replman> pdragon: Thank you. The card is not listed there :-(. But on the ubuntu hardware-db it's listed as working with linux: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank/Ausgabeger%C3%A4te#TV-Karten
<pdragon> i've never used it so i can't help anymore. the mailing list or forums would be your next best bet
<replman> pdragon: ok, i will consult the forum. Thank you for your help!
<directhex|work> check the linuxtv dvb wiki
<directhex|work> mythtv works with linux hardware, not mythtv hardware
<replman> is it possible to use a P2, 450MHz to record dvb-s? As i understood recording is just writing the received mpeg-stream...
<directhex|work> yes, as long as you have the disk space and i/o bandwidth
<directhex|work> which shouldn't be a problem
<replman> ok, thanks
<frink_> i need food
<directhex|work> blue frink_ needs food badly
<frink_> yah yah yah
<frink_> i have food
<bronson|Zzzz> WOW.  To solve my remote issues, I tried getting rid of lirc and having the kernel generate the events directly.
<bronson|Zzzz> It's SOOOOO much better!
<bronson|Zzzz> No delay at all, no stutter, predictable autorepeat.
<bronson|Zzzz> Great, freenode won't let me change my nick back...  brb.
<therethinker> Gahh -- for something to run hourly, I just need to stick in in /etc/cron.hourly, right?
<rhpot1991> I've always used crontab -e then just fit the right numbers in the begining there
<therethinker> hmm
<Daviey> therethinker: yes
<Daviey> therethinker: that is run - will run every hour.. just stick a shell script or symlink in there
<therethinker> that's exactly what I did... it doesn't work
<Daviey> yeah it does
<therethinker> oh, damn. The symlink didn't work >_>
<Daviey> therethinker: to test it run:
<therethinker> Argh -- whenever I do it, I get a toomany levels error... its only 1
<Daviey> $ cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<Daviey> (as root)
<therethinker> hmm
<Daviey> therethinker: give me shell access and i'll sort your life out :)
<therethinker> Yay, got it
<therethinker> I was doing ln -s, which apparently it doesn't like
<Daviey> yes it does
<therethinker> heh -- OKAY!
<therethinker> I know -- its odd... I must have done something else wrong...
<therethinker> but I dropped the -s, and ti wroked
<therethinker> s/it worked
<Daviey> thats a hard link :/
<therethinker> I know... but it works ;P
<therethinker> Heh... I know its not perfect
<Daviey> when ir breaks.. let me know :)
<therethinker> Heh, okay :p
<Daviey> ir=ir
<Daviey> urh it
<therethinker> heh :P
<solarbaby> Ok the Hauppage 350 TV should be way easier to get working then it currently is
<superm1> solarbaby, you need to get that working?
<solarbaby> TV out I should probably say
<superm1> i have a patch for it that i need someone to test!
<solarbaby> superm1: I've been reading howtos for hours
<solarbaby> superm1: yes I need to get it working
<superm1> solarbaby, it should all be contained in that thread on the forums
<superm1> including my patch
<superm1> if it works i'm going to do an SRU with it
<solarbaby> superm1: all I need to do is find your post
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3534555&postcount=30 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3673654&postcount=38
<solarbaby> Thanks.. you found it way faster then me I was still looking
<superm1> solarbaby, if it works, then please post to that thread that you got it working
<solarbaby> right on.. will do
<solarbaby> superm1: this address no longer works Download the xorg video driver (thanks superm1)
<solarbaby> i386 version: wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubu...~ppa3_i386.deb
<superm1> solarbaby, that's not something to directly wget
<superm1> copy the url
<superm1> and paste it
<superm1> http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/x/xserver-xorg-video-ivtvdev/xserver-xorg-video-ivtv_1.0.0~svn4049-3~ppa3_i386.deb
<solarbaby> http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubu...~ppa3_i386.deb
<superm1> is the whole url
<superm1> the forums wrapped it
<solarbaby> bummer
<solarbaby> superm1 can you download from that url you posted here? I cant
<superm1> yes i can
<superm1> i just tried and it opens in firefox
<superm1> you might need to put it in quotes if you are using wget
<tgm4883_remote> whats a generic mpeg2 file extension look like?
<tgm4883_remote> is it .mpeg
<tgm4883_remote> or .mpeg2
<tgm4883_remote> or something else
<solarbaby> superm1: regretably I cannot confirm that it works
<superm1> tgm4883_remote, .mpg
<superm1> solarbaby, which part doesn't work
<superm1> are things on X or not?
<superm1> or is just the tv out not working
<solarbaby> superm1: im not that smart..  whole whole package doesn't = sucess
<solarbaby> no tv
<superm1> solarbaby, well you modified your xorg.conf and things aren't coming up with myth's application on the tv?
<superm1> or which?
<solarbaby> and also I get an error in mythtv when I try to play videos when I have th 350 flagged in MythTV
<solarbaby> I can't make either the desktop or mythtv show up through my 350 TV out
<superm1> you need the desktop on the 350 out before mythtv can
<solarbaby> I modified my xorg
<superm1> did you reboot?
<solarbaby> yes
<superm1> can you check out your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<solarbaby> alright
<solarbaby> superm1: I dont know what the problem is
<superm1> well post your log
<superm1> on pastebin
<solarbaby> ok
<superm1> and we can see
<solarbaby> http://pastebin.com/m4ce1a757
<superm1> solarbaby, that's the failsafe one
<superm1> can you post /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old?
<solarbaby> superm1: http://pastebin.com/m6f078321
<superm1> solarbaby, that's also a failsafe one hm
<superm1> lets see the xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest80> I must be going crazy ... can someone point me towards how to use the VNC service from the MCC?
<superm1> yeah, if you have it installed, pick reconfigure
<superm1> and put in your password
<superm1> and then hit apply
<MythbuntuGuest80> ok.  and how do I access it from another machine?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest80, access VNC?
<superm1> or MCC?
<MythbuntuGuest80> vnc
<superm1> well you have to restart X
<MythbuntuGuest80> (that's probably a really lame question, sorry)
<superm1> there is no dialog telling you that you do
<superm1> but you do
<solarbaby> superm1: http://pastebin.com/m11cb47b9
<superm1> solarbaby, is that PCI ID correct?
<solarbaby> Yeah
<solarbaby> OH
<solarbaby> I dunno for sure
<MythbuntuGuest80> superm1 - I'm pretty sure I had that working.  Now I'm on a separate machine and want to access VNC (this is where I'm probably being really stuipd ... but I've no idea how to access it)
<solarbaby> I can only assume I did that right
<superm1> solarbaby, well you need ot make sure of that
<superm1> lspci can tell you the pci id
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest80, I assume you want to VNC control the first machine?
<superm1> vncviewer MACHINEIP
<MythbuntuGuest80> yes
<foxbuntu> ^^
<foxbuntu> is the second machine a Ubuntu machine as well?
<solarbaby> superm1: 05:04.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC15 MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<MythbuntuGuest80> yes, it is.  VNCviewer isn't a recognized command.
<MythbuntuGuest80> (actually, I have three ubuntu machines - one KDE, two xfce's ... the two x's are backends)
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest80, try "sudo apt-get install vncviewer"
<superm1> solarbaby, hmm
<superm1> i'm wondering about why that log didn't say anything sensible
<MythbuntuGuest80> ok, so that isn't in add/remove?
<superm1> solarbaby, perhaps can you try to 'startx' and see if it tells you about a syntax error
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest80, you can look there as well
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest80, you can also start it via tsclient
<superm1> typically
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest80, I just usally do everything via apt-get
<superm1> foxbuntu, i try to tell people to stay away from the command line as much as possible
<superm1> so i understnad MythbuntuGuest80's desire to use add/remove
<foxbuntu> superm1, yeah..I need to get more in that habit
<superm1> that's what the big reason for mcc in the first place is
<MythbuntuGuest80> I have no problem with command line ... but I just was surprised I could find apt-get but it wasn't in add/remove.
<MythbuntuGuest80> (especially for something so simple)
<MythbuntuGuest80> whoa ... that's disturbing :)  I expected a separate x session ... not the live one on my monitor.
<MythbuntuGuest80> I appreciate it guys!
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest80, np
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest80, well there are two schools of thought on it, this way you can administer a live session
<superm1> you can set it up the other way too
<superm1> but there isn't anything automated for it right now
<MythbuntuGuest02> sorry ... I missed one other question.  What's the login ID which gets used for the VNC service?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest02, there is no login id
<foxbuntu> only a password
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-01
<MythbuntuGuest02> interesting.  When I first launched tsclient, I couldn't choose VNC.  Now I can.  Is there any way to force a screen resolution?
<directhex> vnc screen resolution is set by the server
<therethinker> $die
<mythbot> I die more than I should.  It's my prerogative.  Watch out though, one of these day's I'm taking ubotu with me.
<solarbaby> I've put soooo much effort into trying to get my Hauppauge 350 TV out working, I could cry
<solarbaby> I'd rather cry when it starts working though
<solarbaby> what ticks me off the most is my video out only works for 4 seconds as I shut down the computer
<solarbaby> hehe
<MitoTranin> sounds like it's working in hardware then
<solarbaby> yeah
<MitoTranin> just need to get the software to use it properly
<MitoTranin> have you checked out the ivtv mailing lists?
<solarbaby> thats harder then you'd believe
<solarbaby> I've spent days
<MitoTranin> solarbaby: I have a pvr-350
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: I could cry
<solarbaby> MitoTranin: its been unbelievable
<MitoTranin> BUT, I've never tried to get the tv out to work... and I don't plan on it anymore either, since the sound on it is busted
<solarbaby> ah i see.. well as far as my 350 recording it does fine
<MythbuntuGuest43> Hello, I have a emachines W3506 that the PVR-350 crashed on.
<MythbuntuGuest43> I have installed 20-30 times over the weekend.
<JThundley> an emachines crashed?! stop the presses!
<MythbuntuGuest43> Hmmm, your telling me something.
<JThundley> uhhh
<MythbuntuGuest84> Hi again
<JThundley> hey
<JThundley> I thought I offended you and you ragequit on me :p
<MythbuntuGuest84> Please tell me that this emachine wil work.
<MythbuntuGuest84> ( I am new to IRC, I didn't know you uhad to keed java open ;-)
<MythbuntuGuest84> Ok, now I see no more messages ??!!
<MythbuntuGuest84> I must have screwed up again. Over and out
<MitoTranin> ok, I'm confused...
<MitoTranin> I am trying to write a bash script to run on startup that will check to see if my tuner's firmware got loaded properly, and if not, load it manually
<MitoTranin> right now, the firmware is loaded properly... but the check to see if the /dev/video0 file exists is telling me that the file doesn't exist
<MitoTranin> BUT, when I check manually, it's there
<MitoTranin> I am guessing that this is because it's a device and not a file...
<MitoTranin> but how do I check for that instead then?
<MitoTranin> right now my check is:  if [ -f /dev/video0 ]
<MitoTranin> anyone know what I should do different?
<JThundley> yeah, I think there's a better way, give me a second
<JThundley> -f is for files
<JThundley> FILE exists and is a regular file
<JThundley> use -e
<JThundley> -e is for if something exists
<MitoTranin> that worked, thanks :)
<JThundley> man test :)
<MitoTranin> I had also tried -d as that was for directories, but as expected that didn't work either
<MitoTranin> ah!
<MitoTranin> I had tried man if
<MitoTranin> but it didn't like that :0
<MythbuntuGuest48> I'm trying to add a second backend, but the primary doesn't seem to recognize the capture card.  Is there something I need to re-configure, or will it simply use it when needed?
<adamg_> can mythbuntu work on an xbox as a frontend ? the system requirements seem to say no but I am using an old distro for mythtv on xbox (forget name) based on 2.4 kernel which works pretty well
<JThundley> I've seen xbox stuff in the mythtv setup
<JThundley> I can't imagine it's supported any worse
<MitoTranin> adamg_: yes, solarbaby I believe uses his without problems
<JThundley> I just switched from an old ass mythtv setup too, I was running .17 or something
<MitoTranin> adamg_: by far the easiest way to do it would be to download mythbuntu and use it as a livecd
<MitoTranin> $mythbuntu
<mythbot> Mythbuntu is a combination of Ubuntu and MythTV.  The current version is based on Gutsy Gibbon.  Unlike other MythTV distros, Mythbuntu is closely knitted with Ubuntu.  This allows an easy someone to easily convert between a Ubuntu Desktop and a Mythbuntu Standalone and back again.
<JThundley> where does irexec get started up on mythbuntu?
<JThundley> I grepped through my whole /etc looking for it
<adamg_> MitiTranin: how do you complete the installation, given that you pretty much need to install it to a loopback filesystem as opposed to a partition ?
<BHSPitMonkey> adamg_, how would you rig a tuner in there?
<BHSPitMonkey> usb?
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest48: what type of capture card are you trying to use?  and are you saying that the primary backend doesn't see the secondary backend, or?
<adamg_> BHSPitMonkey: the xbox is just a frontend, I have the backend upstairs :)
<MitoTranin> adamg_: the way I was refering, you don't use the xbox as a backend, you use it as a frontend only
<BHSPitMonkey> MitoTranin, he said "the primary doesn't seem to recognize the capture card"
<MitoTranin> you'd still have to have a separate machine acting as the backend
<BHSPitMonkey> adamg_, oh.  Missed that part.
<MitoTranin> BHSPitMonkey: I know what he said... my point was that he never said if the capture card was in the primary, or if it was in the secondary
<MitoTranin> BHSPitMonkey: also, those are for two different people...
<MitoTranin> adamg_: with using the xbox as a remote frontend, you don't ever need to install anything... you just use the live cd without installing it....
<BHSPitMonkey> mythbot, what are "those"?
<MythbuntuGuest48> the primary backend doesn't really seem to recognize the secondary backend exists at all.
<adamg_> I will download the iso and see how it goes, but I was wondering how to get the install onto the xbox HDD so I can boot without the CD.... \
<MythbuntuGuest48> the primary has one capture card, the secondary backend has another capture card
<adamg_> and without needing to re-enter the config each time.... and since I have no keyboard on the xbox, how would I config it in the first place.....
<MitoTranin> adamg_: are you planning on using the xbox as an xbox still?  if so, then it gets complicated... if not, then just install as normal should work
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest48: during setup of the secondary, did you do a customized mythbuntu install, or typical?
<adamg_> MitoTranin: no, I also use the xbox media center and xbox games .... all my games are from the HDD so the kids don't scratch them/etc....
<MythbuntuGuest48> cutsom
<MitoTranin> adamg_: then it gets a lot more complicated :)  you'll have to setup a dual-boot partition etc... and I wouldn't even think about starting it until you get that drive backed up.
<MythbuntuGuest48> although it seemed to be very straight-forward.  It asked for the myth primary info and happily moved along.
<MythbuntuGuest48> it also picked up the schedules direct info and ran mythfilldatabase
<directhex> linux on xbox is extremely slow
<MitoTranin> MythbuntuGuest48: after install, did you go through the setup on the secondary backend and tell it to use the primary server etc?
<MythbuntuGuest48> yep
<directhex> you need a distro which can cope with the tiny amount of ram - and boot times are high, as is the system noise
<MitoTranin> then I would think you should be all set....   but I've never ran more than one backend on my system, so I don't know
<adamg_> directhex: yes and yes.... those are two issues that I want to address eventually :)
<directhex> vaguely related: http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10273
<adamg_> MitoTranin: do you know of some howto/guide that will help me with how I need to do that?
<directhex> adamg_, in general, xbmc is MUCH better regarded than myth on xbox linux, as a myth frontend. ram's the killer.
<adamg_> directhex: but how do you use the XBMC to access the mythtv recorded programs and/or livetv ?
<directhex> adamg_, not sure. i know it's possible though
<directhex> e.g. http://sourceforge.net/projects/xbmcmythtv/
<superm1_> solarbaby, i just got back
<superm1_> you still here?
<directhex> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Xbox_Frontend
<directhex> superm1_, my ps3 linux article has landed \o/ waiting to see if it stirs up the hornet's nest
<superm1_> cool directhex  :)
<superm1_> directhex, where'd it land?
<MitoTranin> superm1_: you got a minute?
<superm1_> sure
<MitoTranin> superm1_: I'm still fighting with my remote and trying to get it to respond... I can't get anything to come from irw
<superm1_> what remtoe?
<MitoTranin> http://irblaster.info/receiver.html
<MitoTranin> then I realized that I've never used this serial port before, so I don't even know if it works or not
<superm1_> and you irrecorded it?
<superm1_> or what
<MitoTranin> the remote itself I used an lircd.conf from the internet
<MitoTranin> specifically: http://www.vulturesnest.net/mythtvremote.html
<superm1_> have your made sure you are seeing button presses in general (even if they dont match up) [a'la mode2 or similar]
<MitoTranin> that's what I was trying to do with irw
<MitoTranin> but nothing shows on the screen
<directhex> superm1_, http://gaming.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=10273
<superm1_> well but you dont know that the remote config is good
<superm1_> so you may want to try to use mode2
<MitoTranin> anyways, so I backed down further and right now I'm trying to test to see if the serial port itself works at all, via plugging in a serial mouse
<superm1_> to see if it even sees button presses period
<MitoTranin> and that's not working... but I then realized that I still have my usb mouse plugged in, and that is working, so that could be it
<MitoTranin> ok, I can re-enable the reciever serial things
<MitoTranin> but do you know of a way to find out if this is com1 or com2 easily?
<MitoTranin> it's the only com port on the system, so I would assume com1, but I've seen those be com2 sometimes too
<directhex> MitoTranin, nothing in dmesg about it?
<MitoTranin> I don't even know what to grep for in the dmesg
<directhex> ttyS
<MitoTranin> and it's too huge to read line-by-line and not miss something
<MitoTranin> it just says that there is both a com1 and com2
<superm1_> MitoTranin, you probably had to modify setserial options
<directhex> that's odd, linux doesn't use names like com1 or com2
<superm1_> when you turned on your support for the irreceiver
<superm1_> it uses
<superm1_> ttySX
<superm1_> like directhex said
<superm1_> directhex, i'm reading through your article :)
<MitoTranin> well, I'm using names com1 and com2
<superm1_> are you a full fledged normal editor for hexus?
<directhex> superm1_, in rare cases it has other names, e.g. ttySG0 on an sgi altix
<superm1_> or ttyUSBX
<MitoTranin> it has: serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<directhex> superm1_, freelance writer
<MitoTranin> for both ttyS0 and ttyS1
<directhex> same I/O and irq for both?
<MitoTranin> and: 00:09: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
<MitoTranin> for the same
<directhex> that would cause breakage
<MitoTranin> directhex: no you silly... I just didn't want to flood the chan
<MitoTranin> lol
<MitoTranin> they are the correct irq/IO
<superm1_> MitoTranin, when you used the lirc_serial driver
<superm1_> you were turning off the uart right?
<directhex> superm1_, time for setserial, to test, y'think?
<MitoTranin> I followed the guide you wrote for gutsy superm1_
<MitoTranin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<superm1_> MitoTranin, well i dont recall what i put in there, but it should have walked you through turning off the serial port's uart
<superm1_> but if it is showing that it 16550A, its not off
<MitoTranin> yes, /dev/ttyS0 uart none
<superm1_> can you try manually running that?
<MitoTranin> in both /var/lib/setserial/autoserial.conf and /etc/serial.conf
<superm1_> sudo setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none
<superm1_> and see if it changes the behavior?
<directhex> superm1_, you put it in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy#head-11f21cd416f984d51b87dc9dca2c21b890bf82d5
<MitoTranin> well, right now it has no behavior :)
<directhex> superm1_, and if you'll excuse me, it's 2:10am, and time for bed
<levander> Does anyone know why whenever I leave the MythTV install going unattended, I come back and the machine has crashed somehow?  It seems like if I sit there, poking at stuff, it goes through without hitch.
<superm1_> night night directhex
<superm1_> your article is pretty intriguing though
<MitoTranin> night directhex
<superm1_> i've wanted to see someone review the possibilities
<superm1_> levander, checkout your logs
<superm1_> that's the way to figure it out ;)
<levander> superm1_: which log? /var/log/syslog?
<superm1_> /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<superm1_> and /var/log/syslog
<levander> k, i'll check that, tx
<directhex> superm1_, i'm pretty disgusted that no look at ps3 ubuntu has ever mentioned the glaring issues - even when they include full-screen screenshots at sub-vga dimensions
<superm1_> directhex, i'm wondering why we don't have full resolution displays
<superm1_> seems absurd
<MitoTranin> superm1_: permission denied for uart none on both ttyS0 and S1
<directhex> superm1_, lack of testing, lack of polish. nothing more, nothing less. feel free to post a link on planet or somesuch :)
<directhex> superm1_, anyway, BED
<superm1_> MitoTranin, do sudo setserial
<superm1_> blah
<superm1_> night
<MitoTranin> standard "you called me without a command option" type help output
<MitoTranin> also, I'm in a root console (via sudo su)
<adamg_> btw, I was unable to download the iso images from the website, I just got a blank page saying "done". I assume this was a result of the javascript stuff required or something... using wget from a command line gave me the html file from which I got the proper iso url, and that worked.....
<superm1_> MitoTranin, i dont know why that would happen
<superm1_> do you have something using /dev/ttyS0
<superm1_> adamg_, let me check
<superm1_> adamg_, worked fine for me
<superm1_> i wonder if you found a bad host
<superm1_> because that link load balances
<superm1_> adamg_, yeah i've refreshed at least 12 times no issues
<adamg_> supermi_: sorry, I think it is because I use firefox with the AdBlock Plus which blocks the http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js URL(I haven't confirmed that, but is my assumption)
<superm1_> adamg_, i use adblock plus as well
<superm1_> and that url is not blocked for me by default
<superm1_> adamg_, but that is our click tracker
<solarbaby> adamg_: did you get your xbox thing worked out or do you need some help?
<superm1_> adamg_, so i really hope its not blocked :)
<adamg_> supermi_: well, adblock doesn't block anything by default, but I subscribed to one of the lists, and I assume that list does block it
<solarbaby> superm1_: welcome back
<superm1_> adamg_, yeah me too
<superm1_> adamg_, i subscribed to the first list
<MitoTranin> superm1_: well, as I said, my plans were to try get it to work via a mouse just to find out which serial port it was (0 or 1) so I would guess that the kernel is using it
<superm1_> when i installed it
<adamg_> solarbaby: I'm at work right now, I downloaded the iso, and am looking at the XBMCMythTV plugin .... will see how I go when I get home
<solarbaby> adamg_: question..  is your xbox modified? is it version 1.6?
<MitoTranin> BUT, I have a recording running right now, so I can't reboot to clear it... any way to remove them from the kernel without rebooting?
<adamg_> solarbaby: it is modified and it is not 1.6
<superm1_> MitoTranin, if X is using them change yoru x config
<MitoTranin> X isn't, because the mouse wasn't working.  my usb mouse was still controling the mouse, not the serial mouse
<MitoTranin> (also to note: I didn't change the x config yet)
<solarbaby> adamg_: very good..  then you can freely use either of the MythTV frontends..  the iso of Xebian Myth is a since to install, really youjust copy it to your e drive and load it and thats that..  it takes nearly 5 minutes to bootup.. it requires no formating of your xbox because its just a bootable image andyou can boot it from your file manager
<MitoTranin> well... I didn't change it to tell it to use the serial mouse yet, I was about to do that when you got back
<solarbaby> adamg_: the Xbmcmyth.py is really useful it boots up nice and fast and supports commercial skipping
<adamg_> solarbaby: I currently use xebian but wanted something newer with more recent mythtv version
<solarbaby> adamg_: thats something I cant help you with.. its a real pain in the butt to upgrade
<solarbaby> adamg_: its actually very recent..
<adamg_> supermi_ my adblock is using Easylist + EasyElement + ABP Tracking Filter
<superm1_> adamg_, yeah i use easylist and that's it
<adamg_> solarbaby: I wanted to use one of the very new versions of mythtv to support recording two shows where one is right after the other but both have an start early/finish late, using only a single recording card.....
<adamg_> I have a dual channel card, but I always set a start early/finish late, and often there are two channels where I want 4 shows from, and I end up missing two of the shows....
<solarbaby> been there
<MitoTranin> superm1_: any way to tell the kernel to stop using the serial ports without restarting?
<adamg_> I considered buying another dual channel card, but I think my backend wouldn't handle the load anyway (1.6GHz AMD Athlon CPU)
<solarbaby> your setup sounds more impressive then mine.. cept my computer is faster
<solarbaby> I just have 1 recorder
<superm1_> MitoTranin, i dunno
<superm1_> solarbaby, okay you want me to try to briefly try to work with you once mroe
<levander> Well, I found it why my installation died when it was unattended.  There was an error on the disc.  Then, when I came back the Mythbuntu background was there, but nothing else.  I'm reburning another Mythbuntu CD now.
<MitoTranin> superm1: you still around?
<superm1> yde
<MitoTranin> ok, I'm setting back the options in setserial and /etc/serial.conf to be no uart , and I was getting ready to edit my /etc/modprobe/lirc
<MitoTranin> will setting the lirc_serial module to both ttyS0 and ttyS1 cause a problem?
<MitoTranin> ie: do I *have* to only use one, or can I use both, even though only one of them will actually have the receiver attached to it?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> do only one
<superm1> you can switch between the two
<MitoTranin> einie, minie, miny, moe... ttyS0 first :)
<eric> im running ubuntu 7.10.. i've verified that my tv tuner card works (i can watch tv fine in tvtime).. i installed mythtv via the mythbuntu control centre.. went through the configuration.. i can connect to the database just fine.. the problem that i am having is when i try to go to the mythtv frontend and then select "watch tv".. i hear audio from my cable comming in, but then instead of any video being displayed, i just get the myth
<MitoTranin> eric, do you plan on using this system *only* for mythtv?
<eric> no
<eric> i'd like to use it as a desktop when not using mythtv
<MitoTranin> ok, as if you were, I was going to suggest just using mythbuntu as a whole
<MitoTranin> that's fine though
<MitoTranin> did you tell the mythtv-setup to use the correct tuner type and tuner input?
<eric> i may try that.. though i'd like to try to get this issue resolved first
<MitoTranin> it sounds like you have the sound input correct, but the video input set to the wrong input
<eric> hmm.. let me take a look
<MitoTranin> superm1: ok, so it's back up and running, how do I test this mode2 thing?
<eric> yes, it is using /dev/video0.. just as tvtime is
<superm1> MitoTranin, look at the man page
<superm1> i've never had to use
<MitoTranin> ah, ok
<eric> any other ideas?
<eric> where are the log files located?
<eric> got it.. /var/log/mythtv
<CCB0x45> anyon know if there is a way to make the
<CCB0x45> nvidia drivers do no validation checking
<CCB0x45> at all?
<eric> in frontend.log.. got it.. in mythfrontend.log VideoOutputXv: XvMCTex: Init Failed.. VideoOutputXv: XVideo Adaptor Name: 'Xgl Generic Texture Video'.. mythfrontend.real: Fatal IO error: client kille
<eric> any ideas?
<CCB0x45> no idea
<superm1> turn off Xgl
<superm1> honestly
<superm1> its a horrible idea to have with myth
<CCB0x45> superm1, do you know anyway to make the stupid nvidia drivers do absolutely no validation checking?
<superm1> CCB0x45, that's not the problem
<superm1> it crashed because of Xgl
<CCB0x45> no
<superm1> not validation checking
<CCB0x45> for myself
<CCB0x45> it always throws out my modes
<CCB0x45> it is so annoying
<CCB0x45> it wont ever try them
<superm1> oh sorry i mixed up your two posts
<superm1> eric, and yours
<superm1> my bad
<superm1> late night :)
<CCB0x45> its cool
<CCB0x45> I just figured you might know
<superm1> CCB0x45, in the nvidia readme there is an option
<CCB0x45> ive been struggling with it for a week
<superm1> NoEDID
<superm1> or something very similar
<eric> gotcha
<CCB0x45> ill try UseEDID false
<superm1> CCB0x45, there are other options to pair with it
<superm1> that you need
<CCB0x45> isnt there just one blanket one
<CCB0x45> to do no validation checking
<CCB0x45> UseEDID false says that it globally disables all uses of the EDID
<superm1> CCB0x45, you can enable them all
<superm1> CCB0x45, but you need to turn off the other checks each
<CCB0x45> what section should this be on?
<CCB0x45> that is so annoying
<superm1> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/100.14.19/README/appendix-b.html
<CCB0x45> because I dont know what one is fricken making it fail
<superm1> search for useedid
<superm1> its all there
<CCB0x45> I know
<CCB0x45> I am looking for it
<CCB0x45> im in there
<superm1> it lists them all right there
<CCB0x45> but ive turned off every single one
<superm1> the other options
<CCB0x45> and it still doesnt validate
<CCB0x45> why the hell do they have so much stupid validation checking
<CCB0x45> the drivers are such peices of shit
<superm1> because you can break your hardware
<superm1> otherwise
<CCB0x45> old crts
<CCB0x45> you can break
<solarbaby> superm1: brb gunna step out for a cigerette
<superm1> they are failsafes to make sure that you cant override
<CCB0x45> I just dont get why my friend with the same damn hardware
<superm1> you can break modern devices too
<CCB0x45> and the same tv
<CCB0x45> im using the same xorg
<CCB0x45> and it works on his
<superm1> firmware
<superm1> on the tv
<CCB0x45> and doesnt validate on mine
<CCB0x45> how hard is it to honestly just put out 720p
<CCB0x45> every single hdmi device can just put out 720p
<CCB0x45> but linux is still ass backwards on it
<superm1> there is a fair share of handshaking that happens
<superm1> to communicate smaller details of outputting such a resolution
<CCB0x45> it cant be that hard
<CCB0x45> there is TONS of hdmi devices out there
<CCB0x45> for very cheap amounts of money
<CCB0x45> that plug and play and work
<superm1> CCB0x45, i wouldn't attempt to claim the difficulty of such a task unless you have first hand experience
<CCB0x45> nvidia is proprietary drivers
<CCB0x45> they could do it easily
<CCB0x45> especially since it works on windows
<CCB0x45> its just half assed support
<superm1> well go complain to them in the forum then :)
<CCB0x45> but why does ubuntu sometimes go to safe mode
<CCB0x45> graphics
<superm1> complaining to me isn't going to get anything changed.
<CCB0x45> I never even know if it is actually using the xorg.conf
<superm1> it goes into failsafe if the X server crashed
<superm1> or couldn't use the xorg.conf
<CCB0x45> its so frustrating that you can plug an xbox in on any tv in hdmi and it works fine
<CCB0x45> and you can configure a driver for weeks on end
<CCB0x45> and it wont fucking output the resolution you KNOW you need
<CCB0x45> I know I need 1280x720 60hz
<CCB0x45> shouldnt be this hard
<tgm4883_laptop> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic, and keep this channel family friendly.
<CCB0x45> what determines "couldnt use the xorg.conf"
<CCB0x45> sorry but its frustrating
<CCB0x45> ive had the black bars around my thing for 2 weeks, the only problem with my box
<CCB0x45> because of terrible drivers
<tgm4883_laptop> what card?
<CCB0x45> its an onboard nvidia 7 series
<CCB0x45> hdmi
<tgm4883_laptop> what tv?
<CCB0x45> mitsubishi 62628
<CCB0x45> it just needs 1280x720 60hz
<CCB0x45> omg
<CCB0x45> I am so pissed
<CCB0x45> I have turned off all edid stuff
<CCB0x45> still says no valid modes
<tgm4883_laptop> have you set a modeline?
<CCB0x45> why wont it say WHAT is making it not validate
<CCB0x45> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> which driver
<CCB0x45> nvidia
<CCB0x45> it wont ever attempt to use my modeline
<CCB0x45> always says no valid mode
<CCB0x45> but gives no output WHY its not valid
<tgm4883_laptop> nvidia, nvidia-legacy, nvidia-new?
<CCB0x45> its just called nvidia
<CCB0x45> from 7.10
<CCB0x45> I dont know which one it is
<tgm4883_laptop> do
<tgm4883_laptop> dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<CCB0x45> ii  nvidia-glx-new                             100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.9              NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver
<tgm4883_laptop> what modeline did you use?
<CCB0x45> sec
<CCB0x45> let me fine it
<CCB0x45> find it
<tgm4883_laptop> can you pastebin your whole xorg.conf
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> sure
<CCB0x45> this is it before turning off validation checks
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/m3492f244
<CCB0x45> im turning off every single one I can see currently
<CCB0x45> that is one of about 500 xorgs that ive created
<CCB0x45> and tried
<CCB0x45> this one works on my friends tv which is the same tv
<CCB0x45> and its using what is reccomended by the tv
<CCB0x45> 1280x720 60hz
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you get your modeline from?
<CCB0x45> I didnt make that one
<CCB0x45> my friend did
<CCB0x45> from one of the tools
<CCB0x45> but I tried modelines from every different tool I could fine
<CCB0x45> find
<CCB0x45> I have just turned off
<CCB0x45> every single check possible listed in the nvidia
<CCB0x45> readme file... and it STILL says no valid modes
<CCB0x45> how is that possible?
<superm1> CCB0x45, you'll need to start your X server in verbose mode
<superm1> to determine which aspect of your modeline is failing
<CCB0x45> how do I do that?
<superm1> in verbose mode the driver will intelligently tell you what's gonig wrong
<superm1> startx -logverbose 5
<superm1> i think would do it
<superm1> or it might be
<superm1> startx -- -logverbose 5
<superm1> i dont know the exact syntax
<CCB0x45> if X is running can restart it with verbose
<superm1> but that is the general jist of it
<CCB0x45> from the command line?
<superm1> you have to do this outside gdm
<superm1> or edit the gdm-cdd.conf to include the verbose logging option when it starts the x server
<superm1> however you want to do it
<CCB0x45> do you know where in the gdm-cdd?
<CCB0x45> server-standard?
<superm1> /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<superm1> the syntax however
<superm1> is
<superm1> startx -- -logverbose 5
<superm1> to get it from command
<superm1> as i just tried
<CCB0x45> yea im in there
<CCB0x45> I meant in the gdm
<CCB0x45> it doesnt call start X
<CCB0x45> it calls user/bin/X
<CCB0x45> I guess the one I want is server-Standard for X
<superm1> i'm saying if you do it from command line
<superm1> that is the way to do it
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> I want to edit the gdm
<CCB0x45> so it logs it every time
<CCB0x45> since im sure ill be doing it a lot
<CCB0x45> I just set it for all the different x server instances
<CCB0x45> in gdm
<superm1> well then just add the -logverbose 5
<CCB0x45> I figure standard server is the main one though
<superm1> to the end of the command
<CCB0x45> I did
<CCB0x45> rebooting... lets see
<tgm4883_laptop> post the output of
<tgm4883_laptop> gtf 1280 720 60
<CCB0x45> WW) NVIDIA(0): Unable to use mode "1280x720@60" for DFP-0; cannot compute
<CCB0x45> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     backend DFP timings (mode is larger than native backend
<CCB0x45> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     640 x 480).
<CCB0x45> what does that mean?
<CCB0x45>   Modeline "1280x720_60.00"  74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746  -HSync +Vsync
<CCB0x45> thats the gtf output
<CCB0x45> btw
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks
<superm1> CCB0x45, have you tried letting 'nvidia-auto-select' handle this already?
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> of course
<superm1> well but i mean putting it in the modes section
<superm1> and seeing why it fails
<superm1> with verbose output here
<superm1> you can find out a lot better
<CCB0x45> nah I can try that
<CCB0x45> one sec
<superm1> be sure to comment out Horizsync Vertrefresh
<CCB0x45> you mean with the edid stuff turned on?
<superm1> because they can be the caused
<superm1> yes with edid stuff on
<superm1> no overrides
<CCB0x45> k
<superm1> nvidia will tell you which override you need
<superm1> why
<superm1> and hopefully how much
<levander> How well is Mythbuntu going to work if I use the ati and not the fglrx (sp?) driver?
<CCB0x45> restarting now
<superm1> levander, well try it and see!
<superm1> levander, :)
<CCB0x45> superm1, if it chooses auto select?
<CCB0x45> you mean
<CCB0x45> is it alright if I make it in a way I know it will default to autoselect?
<superm1> CCB0x45, if you include "nvidia-auto-select"
<superm1> as a mode
<superm1> it will try it
<superm1> and use the edid to do it
<levander> superm1: how do I change the driver after I've already gone through the install?
<superm1> and if it cant, verbose mode will tell you why
<superm1> that's all i'll say :)
<levander> superm1: X-Windows isn't coming up with fglrx
<superm1> levander, erk
<superm1> levander, you can remove fglrx from a console, but i'm surprised BulletProofX didn't kcik in then
<levander> superm1: When I came back to the machine, there was something about "X is running in low-configuration mode", but it was like there were digital artifacts that followed the mouse around
<levander> I rebooted, and nothing after the Mythbuntu and progress bar splash screen.
<superm1> levander, okay so it did kick in.
<superm1> levander, redo your install without it, probably the fastest method to fix at this piont
<CCB0x45> superm1
<CCB0x45> I dont exactly know what to look for in here
<CCB0x45> it does say this
<superm1> well then pastebin it
<CCB0x45> k
<CCB0x45> ill pastebin
<levander> superm1: your kidding me? wait, doesn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" reconfigure X-Windows?  I just don't remember if that lets you rechoose the driver or not.
<superm1> levander, you said that it freezes after tath
<superm1> so i mean that would be the easiest solution
<superm1> "nothing after the Mythbuntu and progress bar splash screen."
<levander> superm1: i can use grub to boot into recovery mode, then X won't try to start, it's probably freezing when X tries to start...
<superm1> levander, well this being the case, apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<superm1> and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<levander> you're sure i need to remove xorg-driver-fglrx first?
<superm1> Yes
<levander> i just wouldn't expect that is all
<levander> okay, thanks superm1
<superm1> it diverts a libGL
<superm1> file
<superm1> for its driver to work
<superm1> that's the reason it cant be installed and working side by side with open source open gl
<BHSPitMonkey> hey all
<solarbaby> Howdy
<BHSPitMonkey> where is the main spot media is stored on a mythbuntu install?
<solarbaby> /var/lib/mythtv i believe
<BHSPitMonkey> (I'm using a separate OS partition, and I need to know what to be mounting my "big" partition as.)
<CCB0x45> superm1:
<BHSPitMonkey> ah, so I should mount it as /var/ then?
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/mf011a5e
<BHSPitMonkey> /var
<CCB0x45> that is the one using the nvidia autoselect
<CCB0x45> showing all the mode info
<solarbaby> HAHAHA YOU DID IT superm1 !!
 * solarbaby is rolling on the floor laughing
<CCB0x45> the edid stuff has the modes I want in it
<solarbaby> superm1: you did it
<superm1> solarbaby, ah finally!
<solarbaby> my tv has been on for 2 days waiting for sucess
<CCB0x45> superm1, why does the EDID stuff there list the exact modes I want
<CCB0x45> but doesnt show up?
<superm1> solarbaby, okay you can finally try out that other mythtv package
<superm1> for the second part
<superm1> to see if my patch works
<superm1> this has been an extended way to tst that patch :)
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, just a question, is it plugged into the 1st or second HDMI plug on the TV?
<superm1> CCB0x45, igive me a sec to look at this
<levander> Some of these video cards have S-Video/HDTV out ports.  I thought you could just use a DVI out as an HDTV out?
<CCB0x45> tgm4883, the second port
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<CCB0x45> and I can set up my tv so it reads that port as a computer input
<solarbaby> superm1: you really live up to your nickname..  that whole xorg.conf thing was killing me..  what do you mean finally try out that other mythtv package?
<CCB0x45> or just a regular hdmi
<CCB0x45> ive been trying with both
<CCB0x45> thanks superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> apparently it's not supposed to work for the first port
<superm1> solarbaby, there is a second part to getting this working
<superm1> its not all there
<superm1> in that link i gave you earlier
<superm1> i have newer mythtv packages on a PPA of mine
<superm1> that should allow pvr-350 to do the output
<superm1> they include a patch i came across a few days ago
<superm1> solarbaby, so install those, and then restart the computer
<solarbaby> superm1: Ok.. i'll plug in my monitor again, and check it out
<solarbaby> superm1: ok
<superm1> solarbaby, you will need to enable the option in the frontend too after you've got them on
<superm1> solarbaby, and then lastly, after this is all working, this needs to all be assembled into a single thread post
<superm1> :)
<CCB0x45> this really annoys me because the EDID information contains the exact modes I want
<CCB0x45> I thought at least it was getting a bad EDID
<superm1> yeah see it is good edid
<superm1> as i expected
<superm1> er suspected
<superm1> not expected
<solarbaby> superm1: at first glance.. i've got some more work to do with my monitor
<CCB0x45> so why does it get those modes... and then they arent in the mode pool?
<solarbaby> superm1: tv out looks great..  my desktop monitor just has a blue line at the top and the rest of the screen is black
<superm1> CCB0x45, hm i wonder.
<superm1> CCB0x45, let me keep poking here
<CCB0x45> it even lists 1080i
<superm1> solarbaby, doing two monitor setup is really messy with the 350
<CCB0x45> as an available mode
<superm1> so i would just stick to one of them
<solarbaby> superm1: thats good to know
<BHSPitMonkey> can anyone confirm that media is stored under /var?
<stevetv> i can
<tgm4883_laptop> BHSPitMonkey, what media?
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, what resolution is the TV reporting?
<BHSPitMonkey> tgm4883, -multi-media?
<superm1> CCB0x45, can i see what your xorg.conf looked like when you ran this with nvidia-auto-select?
<CCB0x45> superm1 sure
<CCB0x45> tgm_laptop http://pastebin.com/mf011a5e
<CCB0x45> there is my log
<CCB0x45> and superm1 one sec let me paste it
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, no, the TV should be reporting that it is receiving a signal and tell you the resolution that it is receiving
<tgm4883_laptop> BHSPitMonkey, /var/lib/mythtv/
<CCB0x45> tgm, you mean when it works or when it doesnt work
<CCB0x45> when its on 1048 it says XGA
<tgm4883_laptop> when it does
<CCB0x45> I mean 1024
<CCB0x45> x768
<CCB0x45> superm1 its here: http://pastebin.com/m91b85e5
<CCB0x45> its never validated a mode when its trying for 720p
<CCB0x45> so I dunno what it says
<superm1> CCB0x45,
<CCB0x45> yup
<superm1> i thought i said take out the horizsync and vertrefresh
<CCB0x45> I did
<CCB0x45> sorry on the one I tested I did, not the one I posted there
<superm1> according to that xorg.conf they are still there?
<CCB0x45> my bad
<CCB0x45> but its exactly like that with those 2 taken out
<CCB0x45> I didnt want to sftp it off
<superm1> and modes has "nvidia-auto-select" added to it?
<CCB0x45> no, I didnt think I needed to
<CCB0x45> since it defaults to it
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, looks like 1280x720@60 is only supported on HDMI port 2
<CCB0x45> well its on hdmi port 2
<CCB0x45> so that shouldnt matter
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, just checking
<CCB0x45> it does have that written over port 2
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<CCB0x45> superm1:
<CCB0x45> it be like
<CCB0x45> Modes "1280x720@60 nvidia-auto-select"
<CCB0x45> ?
<solarbaby> superm1: is this what you want me to install? Download the xorg video driver (thanks superm1)
<superm1> solarbaby, No
<solarbaby> i386 version: wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubu...~ppa3_i386.deb  I did install that much earlier..before we got all this working
<superm1> solarbaby, its the PPA link i linked you to
<superm1> CCB0x45, well just Modes "nvidia-auto-select 1280x720@60"
<CCB0x45> k
<superm1> also
<superm1> comment out yourmodeline
<superm1> i wonder if you are accidently overriding
<superm1> the one that is coming via EDID
<CCB0x45> ill try that
<CCB0x45> rebooting it
<superm1> you know you can restart gdm without rebooting
<CCB0x45> haha no
<CCB0x45> didnt know that
<CCB0x45> but ive been doing it like this
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<superm1> will just restart gdm
<superm1> solarbaby, once you add that ppa, it should just be an apt-get update / apt-get upgrade
<solarbaby> superm1: im just  not sure what you linked me too earlier..  I can't access mybookmarks on the mythserver
<solarbaby> xserver-xorg-video-ivtv_1.0.0~svn4049-3~ppa3_i386.deb
<solarbaby> is that it?
<superm1> solarbaby, add this repository to apt:
<superm1>  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubuntu gutsy main
<superm1> click applications->system->software sources
<superm1> and pick third party sources
<superm1> and paste that in
<CCB0x45> wow
<superm1> and hit close and it will reload the package lists
<CCB0x45> now it wont even boot
<CCB0x45> grub loading error 25
<CCB0x45> wtf??
<solarbaby> superm1: hehe you said click.. I can only ssh in now
<superm1> solarbaby, okay well then add it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<superm1> and apt-get update/upgrade
<solarbaby> superm1: ok
<superm1> solarbaby, you could always VNC too if you setup VNC already
<stevetv> hopefully this is an appropriate lull in the conversation. ive managed to break samba.  putty still works fine, but i cannot see my videos, recordings et al directories in my network places on my windows box.. hense i cant transfer files to my mythbox..
<CCB0x45> well
<CCB0x45> it wont boot now
<CCB0x45> because I did a forced restart
<CCB0x45> and it cant find the disk
<CCB0x45> error 25...
<CCB0x45> sweet
<CCB0x45> anything I can try to get it to boot?
<superm1> stevetv, in mcc, hit reconfigure on the services tab's samba box
<superm1> stevetv, and it will make you a new samba configuration
<CCB0x45> or do I just have to reinstall?
<superm1> CCB0x45, this is what i see from a quick google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117271&highlight=grub+error+25
<superm1> i've never gotten such an error myself
<stevetv> superm1.. tanks .. giving it a try
<CCB0x45> screw this
<CCB0x45> im done for the night
<CCB0x45> superm1
<CCB0x45> is there any other idea you have
<CCB0x45> why its not using the resolutions
<CCB0x45> that it gets from it
<CCB0x45> that I can try tomorrow?
<stevetv> superm1.. you genius!
<superm1> CCB0x45, well
<superm1> CCB0x45, with that stuff in for nvidia-auto-select
<superm1> dont turn off EDID
<superm1> but you can use those disabling checks
<superm1> *one by one*
<CCB0x45> theres no way for it to say
<superm1> in verbose log mode you'll see what happens from each of them
<CCB0x45> ok
<superm1> normally it does tell you which ones fail
<superm1> i'm surprised to not see it in your log
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> lots of things about my setup
<CCB0x45> are very surprising
<superm1> but it might only be when nvidia-auto-select is the requested resolution
<superm1> which it wasnt for you
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> ill try that tomorrow
<superm1> if you do a reinstall tomorrow and activate the driver during install
<CCB0x45> after I reinstall
<superm1> it generates an xorg.conf like that
<superm1> with nvidia-auto-select the default
<CCB0x45> you cant activate nvidia
<superm1> why?
<CCB0x45> during install
<CCB0x45> it only has nv
<CCB0x45> dont you have to install
<CCB0x45> then activate it?
<superm1> well yeah "during installation process"
<superm1> the installer has an option for it
<superm1> on the proprietary graphics page
<CCB0x45> is that in advanced?
<superm1> page 12 or 13 or something
<superm1> its in standard and advanced
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> thanks alot
<CCB0x45> I am sick of this pos for tonight
<superm1> have fun tomorrow :)
<CCB0x45> I cant even look at it its so frustrating
<CCB0x45> the drivers are terrible
<CCB0x45> but your help is awesome
<CCB0x45> thanks
<CCB0x45> cya later
<superm1> stevetv, glad that worked :)
<superm1> that's why that option is in there
<solarbaby> superm1: got about a 15 min wait for my upgrades
<superm1> solarbaby, oh yeah the middle of nowhere problem :)
<superm1> solarbaby, too bad you couldn't do these before
<solarbaby> superm1: im sorry you had to suffer asa a result of it
<superm1> solarbaby, well i need to get to bed
<superm1> solarbaby, i've got an early spec that i have to be at tomorrow
<solarbaby> superm1: the instruction page just sez nstall it (choose the version you downloaded)...
<superm1> solarbaby, so hopefully this works out, leave a message in the thread or here :)
<solarbaby> sudo dpkg -i xserver-xorg-video-ivtv_1.0.0~svn4049-3~ppa3_i386.deb
<solarbaby> and then what?
<superm1> solarbaby, that's the wrong one
<superm1> whati  was telling you was the mythtv package
<superm1> that i patched
<superm1> for ivtv pvr 350 support
<solarbaby> I never saw those.. maybe they are coming through apt-get
<superm1> well make sure they are
<solarbaby> alright
<superm1> but those add the pvr-350 support, and if they work right then i want to release them as stable release updates
<solarbaby> I'll have to make a script that switches xorg.conf on me and reboots gdm
<superm1> why?
<solarbaby> in case I need my monitor for any reason ;)
<superm1> VNC
<superm1> it runs off the existing session
<solarbaby> yeah I guess in the scheme of things thats what works
<superm1> so you wouldn't need to mess with that sort of thing
<superm1> its very easy to activate too
<solarbaby> I could just put my computer under the tv now
<superm1> right
<superm1> well assuming this patch works out right
<solarbaby> its a tiny computer  it looks good by the tv
<superm1> if it doesnt, then that's a different story
<superm1> i've no way to test it
<solarbaby> so if the patch auto installs.. everything should just work?
<superm1> well you need to reboot
<superm1> and then enable the option in the frontend
<solarbaby> ok
<superm1> to use pvt-350 out
<superm1> and that should be it
<solarbaby> frontend was already enabled
<solarbaby> 350 in mythfrontend was enabled
<superm1> okay then you should be good to go
<superm1> okay good night !
<solarbaby> G'night buddy..  I can't thank you enough for the extra effort
<levander> Where is the default runlevel specified?  I have no /etc/inittab on my machine.
<levander> After I start browsing a few pages in Firefox, my Mythbuntu box freezes up.  I have to pull the power plug to get it to turn off.  Is that common?
<stevetv> hi.. anyone help with getting subtitles going in mplayer?
<cbrunner> hey anyone around?
<cbrunner> nvidia says
<cbrunner> that a mode is validated
<cbrunner> but doesnt add it to the mode pool
<troy_s> stevetv: If they are properly formatted, they should appear, no?
<cbrunner> this is so damn weird
<cbrunner> my log says:
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):   Validating Mode "1280x720":
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):     1280 x 720 @ 60 Hz
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):     For use as DFP backend.
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode Source: EDID
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):        Pixel Clock      : 74.25 MHz
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):        HRes, HSyncStart : 1280, 1390
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):        HSyncEnd, HTotal : 1430, 1650
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):        VRes, VSyncStart :  720,  725
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):        VSyncEnd, VTotal :  730,  750
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):        H/V Polarity     : +/+
<cbrunner> (II) NVIDIA(0):     Mode is valid.
<cbrunner> sorry for that spam
<cbrunner> then
<cbrunner> right later says
<cbrunner> : No valid modes for "1280x720"; removing.
<cbrunner> ??
<stevetv> troy_s, i needed to add -slang eng to the mplayer string for that particular file... i figured it out and it works great.  thanks for reading
<solarbaby> it doesn't look like it'll be too easy to use lirc to broadcast my channel changes through my usbuirt (which it already does) and listen for remote control through Hauppauge 350
<solarbaby> at least not with out recompiling lirc..
<arcticblue> having a little bit of a problem here with watching videos.  it seems as though anything that uses XV as the video output only displays these green corrupt-looking blocks, but the sound plays fine.  i can only watch videos in VLC using the X11 output module.
<directhex|work> arcticblue, nvidia?
<arcticblue> yes
<arcticblue> on-board 6100 i believe
<directhex|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/151122
<arcticblue> it sometimes happens during tv playback also, but it seems to be at random times
<arcticblue> oh, yeah, that's exactly what i get
<arcticblue> ugh... you'd think they would catch crap like that before the release.  oh well, back to feisty i guess
<arcticblue> Yeah, I'm not expecting any fix to be released.  Just like many other bugs, someone will just say "submitted to upstream"
<arcticblue> so frustrating...
<directhex|work> arcticblue, the bug will never be looked at
<arcticblue> :-(
<Daviey> directhex|work: ping
<directhex|work> pong
<superm1> directhex|work, did you file some bugs to ubuntu?
<superm1> directhex|work, regarding the PS3 shortcomings you saw
<superm1> like the resolution and such
<directhex|work> superm1, no, not yet
<directhex|work> superm1, a lot of it seems like things to file as a blueprint. or things to file against some of the black hole packages (e.g. the kernel people don't read or respond to or fix bugs, just ask arcticblue who was here a few minutes ago)
<superm1> what'd he say?
<superm1> the upnp in japanese thing?
<directhex|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/151122
<Daviey> superm1: you intercepted/stole my pong from directhex|work - get your own!
<Daviey> directhex|work: IIRC you use a playstation remote for myth?
 * directhex|work beats Daviey with a ping-pong paddle
<directhex|work> Daviey, it's an ongoing project. i am capable of doing so, but the driver i wrote is very raw
<superm1> directhex|work,that's an nvidia-glx-new thing i thought
<superm1> directhex|work, you can switch to nvidia-glx
<superm1> cant you?
<Daviey> directhex|work: how are you pushing commands into mythfrontend?
<directhex|work> Daviey, uinput, emulating a keyboard
<directhex|work> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0C8QN3Hux4g shows it in use
<Daviey> directhex|work: I've written a little script that uses telnet localhost.. it's fast - but kinda ugly
<directhex|work> Daviey, my problem is one of pairing properly - pairing & waking up without needing to do a 1-time pair all the time
<Daviey> ah
<directhex|work> Daviey, http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cakemote.py contains my uinput code, if you're curious
<Daviey> I'm in the market for a new remote setup.. my new frontend doesn't have a serial port.. so can't decide between USB-UIRT or BT
<directhex|work> i completely redesigned the key scanning cpde used by the most common ps3 remote test script, the idea of doing a string comparison on all 51 buttons & button combos made me feel ill
<Daviey> I needed to force input for the buttons on the front of the case..
<superm1> Daviey, mceusb2!
<directhex|work> Daviey, my python is terrible, but i don't speak python
<Daviey> superm1: MCEusb2?
<superm1> i talk python
<Daviey> superm1 never stops talking snake
 * directhex|work can manage a pidgin dialect of c#
<superm1> its called parsel tongue
<directhex|work> or java or perl, at a push
<Daviey> superm1: MCEusb2 reciever small enough to fit in the case?
<superm1> Daviey, you put it on top of the case usually
<Daviey> fugly
<superm1> it probably 3" x 1.2"
<superm1> erg
<superm1> maybe  a little larger
<superm1> i dont have one near me
<Daviey> go home and measure
 * tgm4883 goes and measures
<tgm4883> 3.75x2.75x1
<tgm4883> inches
<tgm4883> not some crappy metric system
<superm1> so i wasnt too far off
<tgm4883> :)
<Daviey> http://www.ocinside.de/go_e.html?http://www.ocinside.de/html/modding/usb_ultra_ir_receiver/usb_ultra_ir_receiver.html  <-- thinking about this as it also functions as a power switch directly to mobo
<Daviey> (aswell)
<Daviey> and fits inside the case \o/
<Daviey> mind you, have you got the MCE2usb working with "wake on usb"?
<superm1> i did
<superm1> for one release cycle
<superm1> during dapper
<Daviey> hmm.. sounds hit and miss then
<superm1> oh man it was sweet when that worked
<Daviey> sweet as pie i bet
<superm1> agostino claims that the performance with a wubi loopback isn't too bad
<superm1> hm
<Daviey> superm1: when.. i'm listening
<superm1> just now
<superm1> did you not hear us?
<Daviey> i heard a yank yapping.. was that you?
<superm1> ....
<superm1> when?
<Daviey> talking about kernel ticks now?
<superm1> no
<Daviey> huh?!
<superm1> i'm not
<Daviey> am i in the right room?
<superm1> colin and agostino are
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> they know that the default is 250Mhz tick right?
<superm1> they are talking about with loopback
<Daviey> oh
<Daviey> So.. that USB-UIRT works out at $34.60 USD
<Daviey> Except the power, doesn't work with MCE remote :(
<directhex|work> usb IR keyboard
<directhex|work> plus learning remote
<directhex|work> you can set many bioses to power-on on a particular keypress...
<Daviey> good idea!
<directhex|work> i'm full of 'em
<Daviey> but.. i want the reciever insdie the case - reckon it'll fit?
<superm1> Daviey, just put it in a plant
<directhex|work> depends how handy you are with a drill
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> btw.. i'm on a different machine now - bloody laptop battery died
<Daviey> urg
<superm1> and when the lady asks you why you put a plant by the tv, say that's it necessary
<superm1> it encourages stability
<Daviey> hahahha
<directhex|work> blame the feng shui of the room on any crashes you encounter
<Daviey> superm1: you are nuts.. i'm glad my mic is muted!
<superm1> i am?
<superm1> why am i nuts?
<Daviey> hide a ir reciever in a nearby planet.. made me laugh
<Daviey> planet = plant obv.
<superm1> its quite sensible.
<Daviey> any suggestions what plant to buy? I'm considering a plastic one.. i just kill normal ones
<directhex|work> a cactus!
<directhex|work> so nobody pokes it to check WHY it's there!
<Daviey> next item on the agenda.. recommendations for remotes..
<Daviey> The silver h'page one is being decommisioned
<directhex|work> cos it looks like *doodie* and feels like a kid's toy?
<Daviey> yup
<Daviey> and the buttons are wearing thin
<Daviey> I've on my second one in 3 years
<Daviey> i'm*
<directhex|work> i have some spare!
<directhex|work> i'd never use a remote like that
<Daviey> but you use an unreliable playsation one?
<directhex|work> at least it looks good!
<Daviey> heh
<directhex|work> actually, i rarely use mythfrontend on the tv
<Daviey> anyway.. back to the topic..
<Daviey> which one:
<superm1> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Daviey>  /kick superm1
<superm1> solarbaby, what happened yesterday?
<Daviey> directhex|work: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Brand-New-Mini-Universal-TV-Television-Remote-Key-Chain_W0QQitemZ320176991575QQihZ011QQcategoryZ91388QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting ?
<Daviey> eww
<directhex|work> Daviey, not really my style
<Daviey> heh
<Daviey> Logitech nice ones are £70+
 * directhex|work recommends people never work with children, animals, or ncurses
<Daviey> ncurses rocks
<directhex|work> ncurses is a horrible, absolute-position-based toolkit of doom
<directhex|work> doom i say!
<tgm4883> directhex|work, dont be shy, tell us how you really feel about ncurses
<directhex|work> yessir!
<directhex|work> ncurses is a horrible, absolute-position-based toolkit of doom
<directhex|work> yessir!
<directhex|work> doom i say!
<tgm4883> doom?
<directhex|work> doom i say!
<Daviey> Logitech Harmony 555 -- not bad, but overpriced
<Daviey> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-ProntoPRO-NG-SBCRU990-Universal/dp/B000CR7BXK
<Daviey> bargain
<Daviey> ~$1200
<directhex|work> ncurses-based progress!
<solarbaby> superm1: it works.. TheGUI is a little large for my tv but not horribly. vnc will not work so long as the 350 TV out is the primary video source :(
<superm1> solarbaby, okay but the myth patch works
<superm1> that's the important part
<solarbaby> yeah..  I watched a few hours of shows with no crashes
<superm1> solarbaby, okay i'm going to need to get you to comment on a bug after i upload an SRU then
<solarbaby> Ok.. however I've never seen the bug.. what was the bug?
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/158562
<solarbaby> Thanks
<superm1> but dont comment until after the upload
<solarbaby> not a problem
<solarbaby> it appears its not going to be easy to get lirc to broadcast only to my satalite box (which it already does) & also listen for my Hauppauge Remote on the Hauppauge 350 (Which it does not do at themoment)
<solarbaby> Im gunna repeat that so TGM can hear it
<solarbaby> it appears its not going to be easy to get lirc to broadcast only to my satalite box (which it already does) & also listen for my Hauppauge Remote on the Hauppauge 350 (Which it does not do at themoment)
<solarbaby> from what I've seen this involves multiple installs of lirc and recompiling?
<superm1> no it doesn't
<superm1> one install
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<superm1> multiple lircd instances running
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid cheap dvd drive
<solarbaby> superm1: im anctious
<tgm4883_laptop> probably with each having it's own config files
<superm1> anctious ?
<superm1> what does that mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> axious?
<tgm4883_laptop> anxious
<superm1> follow the h.u.c page for Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ probably
<superm1> and it has info for a second device
<tgm4883_laptop> arg again
<solarbaby> my spelling sucks.. its true..
<cbrunner> hey tgm and superm1, I fixed my problem last night after I reinstalled
<cbrunner> the nvidia drivers are basically broken btw
<tgm4883_laptop> how did you fix it?
<cbrunner> well its a long story
<cbrunner> but after turning verbose logging to 6
<tgm4883_laptop> readers digest version?
<cbrunner> I saw that it was validating the modes I needed
<cbrunner> but not adding them to the mode pool
<cbrunner> but it would say The mode is valid
<cbrunner> so I tried turning on checks one at a time
<cbrunner> for validation
<cbrunner> and it actually made it validate the wrong modes
<cbrunner> but they worked
<cbrunner> and it worked on hdmi 1 which it isnt supposed to
<cbrunner> for other people
<cbrunner> basically randomness
<cbrunner> but nvidia would say "this mode is valid"
<cbrunner> and never add it to the mode pool
<tgm4883_laptop> strange
<cbrunner> more super annoying than strange
<cbrunner> but whatever
<cbrunner> it works in 720p now
<cbrunner> I might even be able to get 1080p
<cbrunner> but im happy with 720p
<joejaxx> :D
<superm1> whaaa?
<superm1> what you doing here?
<joejaxx> lol
<joejaxx> i have no idea :P
<Daviey> ..@fluxbuntu/founder/joejaxx..  very posh cloak eh?
<solarbaby> superm1: Im not following the directions for mutiple lirc very well.. they are leaving out too many questions and answers in that post
<solarbaby> Daviey: has joejaxx come to steal our halloween candy?
<Daviey> lets hope not!
<solarbaby> (Grin)
<solarbaby> Daviey: are you any good with running 2 lirc devices?
<Daviey> i'm good with everything!
<solarbaby> Im happy to hear that
<Daviey> but your particular problem, no - never done it. sorry
<solarbaby> Im following directions that confuse me therefor im doing this wrong
<Daviey> solarbaby: got it working with one?
<solarbaby> Yeah
<Daviey> why do you need two?
<solarbaby> it uses my usbuirt to tune the channels for me, now I just want it to accept remote control commands from my hauppauge 350
<solarbaby> it'd be nice to flip through the channels with a remote instead of a keyboard
<Daviey> ahhhh.. i thought you mean't two lirc recievers
<solarbaby> naw..  just the basics here
<Daviey> should be pretty easy..
<Daviey> can i see your lircrc?
<solarbaby> Ok
<solarbaby> is that in mythtv's user directory?
<Daviey> and /etc/lircd.conf.
<solarbaby> actually.. let me compile in a archive all the lirc files that work indevidually
<solarbaby> it might help you understand
<Daviey> sure
<Daviey> do you want to email it?
<solarbaby> yeah
<solarbaby> I was just thinking bout opening up a web server to drop it on.. but its still all behihnd a firewall for good reason
<Daviey> solarbaby: davewalker#ubuntudotcom
<solarbaby> Thanks
<solarbaby> did that email arrive?
<solarbaby> Daviey: did that email arrive?
<Daviey> solarbaby: yes
<nitrocks> i've got mythbuntu 7.10 installed.. everything seems to be working fine except the sound
<solarbaby> good deal
<nitrocks> i can not hear any sound when watching tv.. although i can hear mp3s and such fine when playing them on the desktop
<solarbaby> Mythbuntu detected and used my onboard soundcard justfine.. I was impressed
<Daviey> solarbaby: what happens when your cat the two together?
<Daviey> solarbaby: hte lird.conf
<solarbaby> Daviey: so far, neither of them work when I do that..but then again I dont really know what im doing
<nitrocks> previously i had to use a jumper from my tuner card to my line in order to hear sound.. any ideas?
<tgm4883> nitrocks, what tuner?
<Daviey> solarbaby: they look okay.. kinda confused
<solarbaby> Daviey: actually I was following the directions herehttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy bottom of the page
<nitrocks> wintv happauge radio i believe
<tgm4883> nitrocks, can you pastebin the output of lspci
<nitrocks> hmm.. yeah, hang on
<tgm4883> brb
<nitrocks> http://pastebin.com/mcde953a
<Daviey> solarbaby: literally just do "$ cat file1 file2 > newfile"
<solarbaby> Daviey: huh..  I'll try that
<nitrocks> here's lsmod | grep snd.. http://pastebin.com/m43ff818e
<Daviey> obv. not file1 and file2 :)
<Daviey> solarbaby: file1 and file2 = each lircd.conf
<nitrocks> tgm4883: any ideas?
<bendailey> nitrocks: what do you get if you do a amixer -c 0 info and an amixer -c 1 info?
<tgm4883> back
<nitrocks> alsamixer -c 0 info.. brings up all the alsamixer sliders as usual, and i've got everything turned up that i can
<nitrocks> alsamixer -c 1 info..  "no mixer elems found"
<bendailey> nitrocks: can you do an lsmod | grep cx
<nitrocks> http://pastebin.com/m42e2e7cd
<bendailey> nitrocks: do you still have the tuner card connect to line in on your sound card or are you trying to get audio directly now?
<solarbaby> Daviey: that splicing thing didn't work out too well
<nitrocks> bendailey: nope.. i unplugged the jumper as it is my assumption that I need to get the sound working directly in order to have audio on my recordings
<Daviey> solarbaby: how so?
<solarbaby> Daviey: after splicing them together.. and then restart lirc noneof the devices function
<Daviey> erk
<Daviey> solarbaby: you currently have 4 it Hau'page one.. all you are doing is adding an extra one
<solarbaby> yeah thats true.. and in the hardware.conf I had # out the working stuff and left in the beta stuff  in the copy I sent you
<nitrocks> bendailey: what are you looking for in the output of my lsmod?
<bendailey> nitrocks: I cam looking for info on this page: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Cx88_devices_(cx2388x) look at the last bullet under audio
<bendailey> nitrocks: "issue lspci -n. If supported, you should see a 1471:8801 or 1471:8811 PCI device."
<nitrocks> i've got a 1471:8801.. but no 1471:8801
<bendailey> nitrocks: you should be able to get dma audio working then
<bendailey> nitrocks: do ls -lh /dev/dsp*
<nitrocks> i've got /dev/dsp and /dev/dsp2
<bendailey> ok try amixer -c 2 info not alsamixer
<nitrocks> http://pastebin.com/m4ad5471a
<bendailey> nitrocks: can you use alsamxier -c 2 now to unmute or adjust the volume
<nitrocks> bendailey: im sorry, my statement about the lspci -n was a typo
<nitrocks> i meant to say i've got 14f1:8801, but no 1471:8801
<tgm4883> does that thing have a hardware encoder or a software encoder?
<bendailey> nitrocks: does changing settings using alsamixer -c 2 give you any audio output?
<nitrocks> tgm4883:  i'm not sure.. here are the specs.
<nitrocks> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_401.html
<tgm4883> yea im looking at that, it doesn't tell me much
<nitrocks> but i believe it is hardware since the system requirements are so lo (90mHz cpu)
<nitrocks> low
<solarbaby> Daviey: I left in only the essentials..  and it tries to turn the channel when asked to do so.."Watch Live TV" will respond with 5 seconds of Black Screen, and then returning to Main Menu
<Daviey> that's bad right?
<solarbaby> Daviey: yeah its bad
<nitrocks> bendailey: i've only got one mixer listed under alsamixer -c 2 info called "capture", and it is up to 100%
<Daviey> mythbot: wb
<therethinker> apparently, cron doesn't like me
<bendailey> nitrocks: is it unmuted?
<tgm4883> looks like it uses PCI BT878A
<solarbaby> Daviey: and on the other side.. it does not respond to any Hauppage Remote functions
<nitrocks> bendailey: i'm not sure.. how can i tell?
<Daviey> solarbaby: hmm.. it's really frustraiting not being there to "hands on"
<Daviey> solarbaby: yeah.. but no remote :(
<solarbaby> Daviey: I push the Button!
<solarbaby> hehe
<Daviey> nitrocks: "speaker-test" will help
<nitrocks> bendailey: there is no 'm' below that mixer
<Daviey> solarbaby: go on then, lets have a look
<bendailey> ok then it is unmuted but you may need to set it as the capture device
<bendailey> can you pastebin amixer -c 2 ?
<nitrocks> Daviey: speaker-test is giving me output from my speakers.. sounds like static
<nitrocks> http://pastebin.com/m4ad5471a
<Daviey> solarbaby: can this wait 14 hours or so?
<Daviey> nitrocks: aplay -l # to list sound devices
<tgm4883> nitrocks, how many tuners do you have?
<nitrocks> its odd though that i can play mp3s just fine through vlc..
<nitrocks> just 1 tuner
<solarbaby> Daviey: sure
<tgm4883> thats not odd at all
<tgm4883> did you post your lspci?
<bendailey> nitrocks: sorry can you drop the info and just paste amixer -c 2
<Daviey> nitrocks: speaker test is designed to play 'white noise' etc
<nitrocks> tgm4883: yes.. http://pastebin.com/mcde953a
<nitrocks> Daviey: gotcha
<nitrocks> http://pastebin.com/m5cfe1498
<nitrocks> ..aplay -l and amixer -c 2
<Daviey> incidently i'm having a similier problem with my -c1 http://pastebin.com/m3d4bd7fc
<tgm4883> I can't tell if this has a hardware encoder or not (I dont think it does), and IME, this is how you have to do it with software encoders, is run the audio into your line in on your sound card
<bendailey> ok try amixer -c 2 set 'Capture' 95% cap; amixer -c 0 set 'Capture' 95% unmute
<solarbaby> Daviey: I rebooted and it seems to all work
<Daviey> solarbaby: woooooooot
<solarbaby> Daviey: its all working through the USB Uirt.. which surprised me
<Daviey> did you restart lirc between changes?
<bendailey> in mythsetup do you have the option to set the audio device for capture card?
<solarbaby> Daviey: I thought it was going to use the 350's Infra Red Device too
<solarbaby> Daviey: I did..
<Daviey> solarbaby: it will use which one hardware.conf is set to :)
<nitrocks> bendailey: ok..
<bendailey> nitrocks: do you audio now?
<Daviey> nitrocks: "asoundconf list" ?
<solarbaby> as long as I dont cancel out a Tuner change  by all the inrared talk then im ok
<nitrocks> bendailey: no :(
<Daviey> nitrocks: and "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec"
<bendailey> ok be back on in a minute going to run home and get in front of my myth box
<solarbaby> Daviey: so far im very happy with this.. Thanks Daiey
<solarbaby> Daviey
<Daviey> solarbaby: glad to hear
<solarbaby> Daviey: I would not have imagined it was that easy
<Daviey> solarbaby: When i first used lirc i battled with it for 2 weeks >:/
<solarbaby> Daviey: I feel bad for you.. I did the same thing gettingthe UIRT to work with Dish Network
<Daviey> guides have come on somewhat since then :)
<solarbaby> Daviey: not in my case.. so I wrote one
<Daviey> solarbaby: wiki'd?
<tgm4883> nitrocks, can you repost the current problem for me?  I need to know whats connected to what and I see that others have been troubleshooting for awhile
<nitrocks> Daviey: asoundconf list: Names of available soundcards: ICH5, UART, CX8801
<solarbaby> Daviey: its in the Ubuntu Forum..
<Daviey> solarbaby: ewww! get it on the wiki!
 * Daviey is very anti forum "how to"s
<solarbaby> hehe
<solarbaby> yeah
<nitrocks> tgm4883: i've got a wintv happague radio card (which worked under ubuntu 7.10 while having line out on my tuner connected to line in on my onboard sound).. i'm now running mythbuntu 7.10 (fresh install).. i have disconnected the jumper cable (so i can configure direct audio recording).. i now have video in mythtv working, but no audio
<tgm4883> nitrocks, and you don't have a cable (inside the computer) running from your wintv-radio card to your sound card?
<nitrocks> no
<tgm4883> ok, thats the problem, you need to have a cable running from your tuner to your sound card.  Either internally (not availble on all models) or externally via the line out on the tuner to the line in on your soundcard
<nitrocks> ok.. let me hook that back up and see if it works
<nitrocks> still nothing
<tgm4883> but it was working this way before correct?
<nitrocks> yes.. under ubuntu 7.10 with tvtime.. but i have done a fresh format and installed mythbuntu
<tgm4883> ok, good to know
<nitrocks> in the audio settings in mythtv.. i've got..
<nitrocks> audio output device: alsa:default
<tgm4883> ok, good
<nitrocks> passthrough output device: default
<nitrocks> mixer device: /dev/mixer
<nitrocks> mixer controls: pcm
<tgm4883> that all sounds good.  Have you tried playing a mp3 though mythmusic?
<nitrocks> no.. let me try that
<nitrocks> i've got an mp3 file on my desktop.. where should i place it so that it is recognized by mythmusic
<tgm4883> /var/lib/mythtv/music/ or you could point mythmusic to use whatever directory you want
<nitrocks> ok.. mythmusic plays just fine
<tgm4883> thats good
<tgm4883> that means that mythtv frontend is setup right for the auido
<tgm4883> audio
<bendailey_tab> tgm4883: did you get nitrocks problem solved?
<tgm4883> so it looks as if all we need to do now is set your tuner to be able to record from that line
<tgm4883> bendailey_tab, not yet
<tgm4883> still working on it
<tgm4883> but were on the right path now
<bendailey_tab> ok is the audio device set right in mythsetup?
<tgm4883> I dont know, haven't looked at that yet
<tgm4883> about to though
<nitrocks> is mythsetup the same as utilties/setup -> setup -> general ?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> sec, i need to check something
<nitrocks> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> got it
<tgm4883_laptop> nitrocks, go into mythtv-setup
<tgm4883_laptop> under capture cards, you need to now set your audio source for the card
<nitrocks> ok.. it is currently set to /dev/dsp
<tgm4883> what are the other options?
<nitrocks> the only other option is /dev/dsp2
<nitrocks> should i change it to that?
<tgm4883> hmm
<nitrocks> card type: analog v4l capture card
<nitrocks> vid devie /dev/video0
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> thats good
<nitrocks> probed info hauppague wintv 34xxx models [cx8800]
<nitrocks> vbi device /dev/vbi0
<tgm4883> bendailey_tab, did you guys figure out which device the sound card was?
<bendailey_tab> tgm4883 yeah /dev/dsp2
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> nitrocks, then switch to /dev/dsp2
<tgm4883> bendailey_tab, just out of curiousity, what is /dev/dsp
<nitrocks> got it.. i dont need to run mythfilldatabase do i?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> then test it out
<nitrocks> awesome.. works
<bendailey_tab> tgm4883: is his onboard intel card and /dev/dsp1 is missing for some odd reason
<tgm4883> ok
<nitrocks> although the audio is a bit distorted
<tgm4883> nitrocks, good, is there any sort of delay?
<nitrocks> sounds kind of "robotish"
<tgm4883> define distorted?
<tgm4883> yea im still not following
<tgm4883> robotish?
<tgm4883> like an echo?
<nitrocks> hmm.. overmodulated maybe?
<nitrocks> sounds like the teacher on charlie brown is talking behind the correct audio track
<nitrocks> maybe i need to play around in alsa mixer
<tgm4883> so it sounds like the audio may be playing twice?
<nitrocks> possibly.. but with no delay, so they're right on top of eachother
<tgm4883> i'm going to have to go out on a limb here, as there is a common problem with software encoders
<tgm4883> you need to mute the audio coming from either the card or from line in
<tgm4883> i think
<tgm4883> a way to test this i think it to record something, then go watch the recording
<tgm4883> it's been a while since i used one of these cards
<bendailey_tab> nitrocks: you may want to bounce your box to reset you mixer settings to default you maybe getting duplicate audio because of the amixer commands I had you run :)
<nitrocks> bounce?.. as in reboot?
<nitrocks> tgm4883: i just rewinded my live tv.. and i still have the same sound issue
<nitrocks> let me reboot and see what happens
<bendailey_tab> yes reboot
<bendailey_tab> because I had you unmute the wrong thing probably and the settings should return to default on reboot at least the do on my gentoo box
<nitrocks> hmm.. now i'm experiencing a delay
<nitrocks> after i mute line there is no delay
<nitrocks> ..let me try a reboot again, because it was working for just a second
<tgm4883> thats how it should work
<nitrocks> audio sounded fine on line at one point..
<nitrocks> then i exited myth.. and the audio kept playing
<tgm4883> right
<nitrocks> then i went back in and tried to watch tv.. and it told me that all devices were being used at the moment
<tgm4883> thats why you have to mute the one input
<nitrocks> now when i try to use line.. (after reboot) it is distorted.. but not the same way that capture is distorted
<nitrocks> i need to troubleshoot a bit more to find out exactly whats happenin
<nitrocks> you guys have been a great help thus far though.. thank you so much
<nitrocks> ok.. i've got line up and capture muted.. audio sounds fine
<nitrocks> now, when i exit mythtv.. i still hear audio
<tgm4883> what happends when you reverse that
<tgm4883> mute line up and unmute capture
<solarbaby> Im very surprised to see the Hauppauge TV playing AVI
<solarbaby> I thought it was only limited to mpeg
<solarbaby> Hauppauge 350 TV out playingn AVI..  is jumpy but its playing it
<nitrocks> tgm4883: i've got teh distorted audio, but no delay
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> nitrocks, what happends if you mute both?
<nitrocks> wtf.. i still hear the distorted sound
<nitrocks> do i have to restart alsa for settings to take effect?
<tgm4883> no, it's playing back from your hard drive
<nitrocks> im not sure i understand?.. i'm watching live tv
<nitrocks> ok.. now when i unmute line (which was the clear audio).. even though i dont have mythtv started, i've got a contant buzz comming from my speakers
<nitrocks> and now in mythtv, i have a delay
<nitrocks> and both tracks are distorted
<nitrocks> the only time that i dont have distorted sound is when i reboot.. go into alsa. and mute capture and unmute line
<nitrocks> if i unmute capture and mute line i get distorted sound (1 track)
<nitrocks> if i then go back and mute capture and unmute line i get distorted sound (2 tracks, with delay)
<tgm4883> nitrocks, your not actually watching live tv.  Your watching tv that was recorded to your HD 4 seconds ago
<nitrocks> gotcha
<tgm4883> my thoughts are
<tgm4883> that the distorted audio no delay is your correct setting, you just need to finesse some settings around to fix the audio
<nitrocks> well.. i can get sound that isnt distorted(reboot, then capture mute, line unmute).. but with that setting, when i exit mythtv "watch tv" or out of frontend as a whole, the audio does not stop playing
<tgm4883> right
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> i just ran accross something
<tgm4883> that may be of interest
<nitrocks> ok
<tgm4883> is this your card Hauppauge WinTV-radio with dbx-TV stereo, model 401
<nitrocks> i'm not sure to be honest with you.. i purchased it about 2 years ago
<nitrocks> i could yank it out of the machine and try to find a model number if need be?
<tgm4883> that would be preferable
<nitrocks> ok.. hang on
<tgm4883> sorry to make you do this
<tgm4883> but if it is indeed that card
<tgm4883> then i think you are going to want to try this
<nitrocks> no prob.. should just take a second
<nitrocks> hmm.. looking at the card it doesnt say right away other than its a wintv from hauppaugge..
<nitrocks> i'm gonna do a bit of googling for some of these numbers, see if i can come up with anything
<tgm4883> k
<nitrocks> i cant seem to find the model number
<nitrocks> if i had to guess, i'd think it was 530
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> i suppose it's worth a shot at this
<tgm4883> let me link you and we'll see what you think
<tgm4883> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-23.html#ss23.8
<Balachmar> Hi, my mythtv isn't shutting down anymore, anyone know how to fix this?
<Balachmar> Because it should power on/off automatically
<Balachmar> And it was doing so, until a few days ago
<nitrocks> tgm4883: may be worth a shot
<tgm4883> ok
<aidans> is there a script to automate the database setup? I installed myth from a standard gutsy install then apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop
<nitrocks> i gotta run.. i really appreciate your help
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> aidans, the database should already be setup
<tgm4883> providing you don't have a mysql password set
<aidans> tgm4883: well, I didn't specify one for mythtv, but there's no user..
<aidans> tgm4883: is it in the package postinst?
<tgm4883> aidans, did you have mysql previously installed?
<aidans> tgm4883: don't think so, but it's posisble
<aidans> (it's not important, dedicated machine etc.)
<tgm4883> well there is a mythtv-database package
<tgm4883> that should be installed with mythbuntu-desktop
<nitrocks> tgm4883: i think i may be building a new machine in the near future strictly for mythtv.. and im thinking of purchasing a mid-high end tv-tuner card for it.. any suggestions
<tgm4883> nitrocks, HD or SD?
<nitrocks> not hd
<nitrocks> i'm not sure i know what sd means
<tgm4883> Standard Dev
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> def
<tgm4883> PVR-150
<aidans> tgm4883: ah ha! thanks. dpkg-reconfigure :)
<tgm4883> Hauppauge PVR-150 works out of box
<nitrocks> what if i wanted hd?.. what would be the way to go?
<tgm4883> np aidans
<tgm4883> Silicon HDHomrun
<tgm4883> dual tuners, very nice
<tgm4883> external via ethernet
<aidans> also, what the hell happened to mythmusics browse mode?
<tgm4883> aidans, what do you mean
<aidans> tgm4883: the last version I used (0.20.1 IIRC) had a "browse my albums" bit, not just the playlist and editor
<tgm4883> sec, let me look at mine
<aidans> it's usable but an extra 5-10 clicks to escape back up to it is a bit lame...
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> idk, I don't really use it that often.  I was looking for something in settings
<tgm4883> but i don't see anything that jumps out at me
<aidans> ach well
<aidans> yet another reason to hack on elisa then ;)
<therethinker> !ping
<therethinker> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<solarbaby> Daviey: to my surprise the Hauppauge 350 card plays AVI, but after you play a AVI, it only plays AVI and no longer plays mpg until you reboot
<solarbaby> Daviey: I doubt i'll find an answer to this one
<Daviey> solarbaby: let me know if you do
<Daviey> I've never heard of it, and never used a 350
<Daviey> sounds painful tho
<solarbaby> Daviey: so far I dont know anyone else who uses the TV out of the 350 yet
<Daviey> well why do they buy a 350 then?
<Daviey> isn't that the only difference between that and a 150?
<solarbaby> They usually buy it for GBPVR,SageTV,ALl the other windows pvrs
<Daviey> ah
<Daviey> TV out is evil IMO
<solarbaby> how do you do it?
<Daviey> VGA / DVI / HDMI is what real me use :)
<Daviey> s/me/men
<solarbaby> hehe..  I need a new tv for that
<solarbaby> I always have my xbox.. just thought i'd try this out
<solarbaby> I'd rather have 1 computer on then 2
<Daviey> solarbaby: a tv that supports one of the 'kind' methods must be only $450
<Daviey> make the xbox and ex-box and sell your car
<solarbaby> I dont think i should be taking you too seriously right about now ;)
<Daviey> heh
<solarbaby> superm1: have you any ideas who I can watch mpeg through my 350's tv out, and then watch avi, but then i can't watch mpg again unless i reboot
<solarbaby> who=why
<therethinker> Lifehacker plug!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-02
<claybo> Hey everyone.  I'm running Mythbuntu RC1 for the current release (am currently upgrading everything) and can't get my DVB card to work.  It is recognized and can be set up as a tuner, but when I go to scan channels in QAM 256, nothing locks despite it showing a signal of 99%.  When in KnoppMyth, everything locks fine.  Anyone have any idea what I'm overlooking?
<sung> hey there guys
<sung> so, i've two pc-5500 cards in this a machine running mythbuntu 7.10
<tgm4883_laptop> claybo, what card?
<tgm4883_laptop> sung, yea?
<sung> and uh, i go to search for channels
<sung> and it says that signal strength is 0%
<sung> but i know i've got a good antenna and can receive good signal
<sung> ( i used the same antenna/etc with an hdtv )
<sung> looks like i got everything configured and setup okay
<sung> dmesg shows me that it is seeing the cards in the machine
<tgm4883_laptop> sung, what did you set as your frequency?
<sung> broadcast
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> and what did you set the cards up as?
<sung> now ,doesnt look like the system has the misc. tools
<sung> broadcast
<sung> i'm uessing
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<sung> hold on one sec
<sung> capture cards setup as
<tgm4883_laptop> in capture card setup
<sung> pcHDTV DTV capture card (w/4L drivers)
<sung> video device /dev/video0
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats wrong :(
<sung> ah
<sung> what should i be using?
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to set it up as
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me look it up
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it's dtv card
<sung> dvb ?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
 * tgm4883_laptop smacks his head
<tgm4883_laptop> set it up as a dvb card, you should see it detect right away
<sung> ryup
<sung> exchrm
<sung> a lot of the stuff is referring dit dishnet stuff
<sung> and other sat stuff
<sung> looks like same problem
<sung> freq table: broadcast
<sung> atsc modulation: terrestrial (9-VSB)
<sung> 8 vsb rather
<claybo> tgm4883_laptop, I'm using an AverMedia A180.
<claybo> I'm plugging the coaxial into my LCD TV right now and it picked everything up, so the cable is definitely working.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<sung> screwy
<sung> now it can't ope the card
<sung> no messages in syslog
<sung> ah figured it out
<sung> got ist scanning again
<tgm4883_laptop> sung, did you remove the cards that you put them in as first?
<sung> but no signal strenght
<sung> tgm, didn't understand
<sung> ojh
<sung> IT PICKED UP OEN
<sung> woot
<tgm4883_laptop> so it's working?
<sung> i think so
<sung> interesting that signal strenghth is at 0% though :/
<sung> i'm guessing that it's not accurate
<tgm4883_laptop> well mine shows up accuratly for the channels I do receive
<tgm4883_laptop> claybo, hmm not sure
<tgm4883_laptop> claybo, it's detected properly in mythbuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest95> Hi, I have some questions about transcodeing
<sung> tgm, thanks very much for your help
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | MythbuntuGuest95
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest95: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<claybo> tgm4883_laptop: it's detected properly, it seems like.  It sees its chipset in mythtv-setup and everything.  It's just that when I go to scan channels, it shows a signal of 99% and a signal/noise ratio of 93% to 60%, and nothing locks.
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<claybo> What's interesting, too, is that plugged directly into my LCD TV, I'm getting strong locks on way more channels than I was getting in Knoppmyth.
<claybo> I at least got locks in Knoppmyth, though.
<tgm4883_laptop> well i see one person with that card in the forums, but they don't say how they got it working
<claybo> So now I'm wondering if it's something with my card, or some settings not quite being dead-on?
<tgm4883_laptop> im wondering if you need to get the firmware for it (probably)
<claybo> Hmm, good thinking.
<tgm4883_laptop> claybo, take a look at this.  It's for feisty, but may have some good info  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list#head-cf80b2fb0dccd57465e5d45f55e8e34f54bc4a19
<MythbuntuGuest95> I've poked around several forums and wikis about diffrent methods of transcodeing and exporting from the .nuv format to something playable in windows enviroment. Everyone seems to have there own ideas and own programs. What does Mythbuntu come with built in?
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, are you wanting to use mythtranscode?
<MythbuntuGuest95> Yes, if that is preloaded.  I'm intrested in learing how to porperly transcode before I install a bunch of extra software I don't really understand.
<solarbaby> thats funny my Hauppauge TV 350 TV out works better if I unflag the option to use PVR-350's TV out/MPEG Decoder from the MythFrontend
<solarbaby> hehe.. not sure why
<dwf_starband> ive selected Enable vnc service in the MCC and selected a password, i restarted the computer but am getting  a "No password configured for VNC Auth" error when I try to access it from the Terminal Server Client in gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, install mytharchive, that should get you what you want
<sung> tgm4883_laptop: is there a recommended way of doing vnc-like remote control with my myth box?
<dwf_starband> sung: im trying to figure that out too,
<MythbuntuGuest95> good question tgm4883_laptop,
<MythbuntuGuest95> I have noticed the vnc service and enabled it, but can't connect to it with a RealVNC client
<tgm4883_laptop> sung, dwf_starband i dont think i understand what your trying to get here
<sung> tgm4883_laptop: so, i've got a mythtv box, but i want to control whatever i'm seeing on hte screent
<dwf_starband> I want to be able to access my mythbuntu computer from another computer for administrative purpouses
<sung> normally xvnc would do it
<sung> is that okay?
<sung> dwf_starband: i'm doing all the console stuff through ssh
<sung> but id''d rather not get off my lazy ass to do this when i've got a laptop
<tgm4883_laptop> dwf_starband, vnc is a bad way to do that
<tgm4883_laptop> your talking about running mythtv-setup and such right?
<dwf_starband> what is better? and why is it part of the control center then?
<sung> tgm4883_laptop: i just want to do it remotely
<dwf_starband> its all set up, but if I want to change something later I want to be able to do it without having to plug a keyboard mouse and monitor into it
<dwf_starband> cuz all ill have pluged into it is the tv and network cable
<tgm4883_laptop> a better way of running things remotely is to ssh in
<MythbuntuGuest95> Where can find mytharchive?
<tgm4883_laptop> ssh ipaddress -X -Y
<dwf_starband> i can do that, but im very new at the command line
<sung> would
<sung> x11vnc does it
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest95, it's in the repos
<dwf_starband> what do the -X  and -Y do?
<tgm4883_laptop> it will let you open the gui program on your own computer
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<MythbuntuGuest95> sorry not sure what "repos" is
<tritium> MythbuntuGuest95: repositories, where packages are kept
<dwf_starband> thanks, that helps alot, I think thats all I need
<sung> argh.
<sung> tgm4883_laptop: fyi, x11vnc is a great thing for doing this
<dwf_starband> i just tried it and it worked, im sure I still have lots to learn about it, but at least now I have someplace to start
<sung> inital setup makes it a lot easier
<sung> welp
<sung> looks like my sound isnt working :(
<claybo> tgm4883_laptop: thank you!  You are a wonderful person.  My A180 is picking up channels perfectly with the updated firmware.  Don't know how I missed that in my Google searches, but it provided everything I needed.  Thank you!
<tgm4883_laptop> no prob claybo
<sung> hrmm
<sung> how do you set the default sound output
<claybo> Hey guys, one more quick question: when I turn on OpenGL vertical sync, my video is scrambled.  Is there any kind of known issue in Mythbuntu with OpenGL?
<sung> okay
<sung> got that working
<sung> asoundconf 4tw
<MythbuntuGuest05> is ubuntu able to span multiple disks to one logical volume OR recorde to multiple disks?
<sung> okay, now remote receiver issues
<sung> it comes across as 1784:0007
<pcglue> superm1: are you the one that entered this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/+bug/158562
<superm1> pcglue, are you that guy with the 350 thing?
<superm1> tv out?
<pcglue> superm1, yes, that's me
<superm1> pcglue, great!
<superm1> okay i've got it on a PPA right now until it clears proposed
<pcglue> superm1, can you explain what's PPA please?
<superm1> can you install that, and if it works, i'll need you to comment on the bug after it hits proposed
<superm1> pcglue, add this to your sources.list
<superm1> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/superm1/ubuntu gutsy main
<superm1> and then apt-get update/upgrade
<superm1> it will update mythtv and myth* apps
<pcglue> superm1, do i have to comment out something existing?  it's complaining about duplicate entry
<superm1> pcglue, do you already have it in there?
<superm1> you likely shouldn't
<pcglue> no, i don't
<superm1> well then dont worry
<pcglue> ok
<stevetv> hello.. can someone point me to the script that downloads metadata from the imdb
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest05, yes via LVM
<Daviey> superm1: how come you put it into your ppa and not mythbuntu's?
<superm1> Daviey, because that is where the weekly builds go
<superm1> this is for an sru]
<Daviey> sru?
<superm1> stable release update
<Daviey> ah
<pcglue> superm1, just downloaded and installed and it works!  thank you!
<superm1> pcglue, okay great.  please comment in the bug after its marked "fix committed" in gutsy
<superm1> okay?
<superm1> so at least subscribe to it so you'll see that happen
<pcglue> ok, will do.
<superm1> thanks!
<pcglue> thank you!
<pcglue> superm1, what broke from feisty to gutsy and what was the fix?
<superm1> pcglue, more than i want to go into :)
<pcglue> superm1, alright =)
<MythbuntuGuest05> Looks like spanning drives isn't so much recomended. Is there a way to make an aditional drive avalible myth for recording?
<superm1> Daviey, please tell me you'll pushed the weekly builds by now right?
<Daviey> superm1: No!  I told you earlier in the week that my PPA's are pushing
<Daviey> and you said you would push it!
<superm1> Daviey, i thought you were going to fix them
<superm1> no i didn't
<superm1> you said you would sort it out....
<Daviey> don't make me dig out the logs... ;)
<superm1> i didn't agree to push them, because i specifically remember hitting <ctrl>+c when you said you would sort it out
<superm1> because i was about to
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest05, not without running trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> Daviey, superm1, topic
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.  Daviey and superm1 are exempt from /t at all times.
<superm1> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> nice
* superm1 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Welcome to #ubuntu-mythtv :: Mythbuntu 7.10 Released :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org  :: Paste logs @ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ::  See http://www.mythbuntu.org/support for support information.
<pcglue> superm1, that PPA update removed mythweb and apache.  how can i get them back?
<superm1> reinstall them
<superm1> it shouldn't have removed them though.
<superm1> that's pretty odd.
<MythbuntuGuest05> sorry, what is "trunk"?
<pcglue> superm1: actually, now that I look at the console output, it removed a bunch of stuff, mythweather, dvdauthor, ffmpeg, mythcontrols, mythdvd, etc.
<Daviey> superm1: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1593/plain/
<superm1> wtf?
<superm1> when was that???
<superm1> someone must have been on my IRC.....
<superm1> ;)
<superm1> i dont recall that at all
<superm1> did i maybe actually push them then?
<tgm4883_laptop> $trunk
<Daviey> --- Day changed Mon Oct 29 2007
<tgm4883_laptop> $weeklybuilds
<Daviey> ^ time at UTC
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest05, http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
 * tgm4883_laptop is off to eat dinner
 * Daviey accepts superm1's a-poor-logy
<superm1> pcglue, you need to dist-upgrade then probably
<superm1> it sounds liek something didn't get updateed
<superm1> did it say something was held back?
<pcglue> superm1, it says they were not used and will be removed
<superm1> well why did you let it do that?
<superm1> apt-get autoremove is the only thing that will do that
<Daviey> doesn't aptitude do autoremove as default?
<Daviey> did you use aptitude?
<pcglue> daviey, yeah it was aptitude
<tritium> Daviey: yes, it does
<superm1> regardless those shouldn't have been marked autoremovable
<superm1> remember that was fixed at beta
<pcglue> i reinstalled mythweb, but there's some apache config error now
<superm1> this is one of those reasons that i hate aptitude btw.
<Daviey> agreed..
 * tritium gasps
<Daviey> and the fact that it pulls in recommends as default :/
<Daviey> *bloat*
<superm1> Daviey, um
<superm1> you didn't hear the spec this week then
<superm1> as of hardy
<superm1> recommends by default
<Daviey> ffs!
<Daviey> why?!
<superm1> that's what debian switched to
<superm1> a few days ago
<Daviey> packages such as smartmontools recommends mailx or mailutils... really something that isn't required for just checking
<Daviey> so there is now no difference between depends and recommends?
<superm1> well they both get installed
<superm1> but recommends can be removed safely
<superm1> if you don't want malix or mailutils installed with smartmontools by default, file a bug
<Daviey> that stinks imo.. what session was this in?
<superm1> make it suggests
<superm1> hardy-ecommends-by-default
<superm1> hardy-recommends-by-default
<Daviey> aww.. i missed that one
<Daviey> were there any objections?
<superm1> yeah
<Daviey> *good*
<superm1> i brought up how much would get installed on an existing system
<superm1> and it was explained that universe is where the real trouble is
<superm1> and it won't affect existing systems
<superm1> its only new recommends added to the packages on existing systems that are upgraded
<superm1> but if you do a fresh install of a package then you get them
<superm1> if you dont want them, then fix the package
<Daviey> and dist-upgrading to hardy will also cause it?
<superm1> because its a bug and not using the depends/recommends/suggests properly
<superm1> only items that additionally made recommends between the two versions on the dist-upgrae
<Daviey> seems unclean imo
<superm1> well its happening
<superm1> so there is nothing to change that now
<superm1> and like i said that is how debian does it now too
<superm1> its the way that policy explains suggests and recommends anyway
<Daviey> heh bug #158909
<Daviey> filed 6 hrs ago
<Daviey> bug #158909
<Daviey> ubotu: wake up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wake up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daviey> anyway "smartmontools recommends mailx"
<superm1> ubotu doesn't know bugs in this channel somehow
<superm1> !bug 158909
<superm1> nope...
<Daviey> 6hrs ago.. that's a coincidence if ever i saw one
<superm1> this spec was yesterday or the day before
<Daviey> yeah, i saw it on the schedule - but didn't read the spec..
<Daviey> ah well
<superm1> i updated the mythtv recommends in bzr
<superm1> to move things like that around
<Daviey> I suppose it's good that the change is happening now rather than in 3 months time
<Daviey> I do fear how many extra bugs this create
<superm1> well and we have known it was cmoing for at least 5 months
<superm1> when it was announced on the debian mailing list
<Daviey> i missed that.
<superm1> it was just a decision of whether we adapted it
<Daviey> anyway.. bed time for me.. catch you tommorrow
<superm1> night
<Daviey> nn
<levander> What's a good GUI text editor to install?
<Tari> Notepad++
<Tari> unless you're thinking *nix
<Tari> I'm happy with gedit
<levander> I'm thinking on Mythbuntu desktop.
<levander> I just looked, like 15 packages are going to get installed if I install gedit.
<sung> okay, if anyone is around, i could really use some help with lirc:
<sung> i needed to patch one of the config files, lirc_mceusb2.c, for support for the usb receiver that's in this case.
<sung> now how do i build it from there?
<sung> all of the instructions that i've found from googling/et al don't work
<sung> make-kpkg stops on an error
<sung> echo "The UTS Release version in include/linux/version.h"; echo "     \"\" "; echo "does not match current version:"; echo "     \"2.6.22.9\" "; echo "Please correct this."; exit 2
<sung> that error.
<sung> include/linux/versio.h or include/linux/utsrelease.hare not in that directory
<sung> and this is from the linux-kernel-2.6.22 tree
<sung> i installed the kernel-source packages
<superm1> levander,
<superm1> geany
<superm1> leafpad
<superm1> mousepad
<superm1> all good ideas
<steve_baker> hi all
<steve_baker> anyone here willing to help point me in the right direction for a firewire connection
<steve_baker> well, just in case then ;)
<steve_baker> its a SA 8300 HD
<steve_baker> trying to connect to mythbuntu 7.10
<steve_baker> root@jabba:/home/steve# plugreport
<steve_baker> Host Adapter 0
<steve_baker> ==============
<steve_baker> Node 0 GUID 0x0090f500004c9518
<steve_baker> ------------------------------
<steve_baker> libiec61883 error: error reading oMPR
<steve_baker> libiec61883 error: error reading iMPR
<steve_baker> Node 1 GUID 0x0014f86e7a100000
<steve_baker> ------------------------------
<steve_baker> oMPR n_plugs=1, data_rate=2, bcast_channel=63
<steve_baker> oPCR[0] online=1, bcast_connection=0, n_p2p_connections=1
<steve_baker>         channel=1, data_rate=1, overhead_id=0, payload=146
<steve_baker> iMPR n_plugs=0, data_rate=2
<steve_baker> plugreport looks good
<steve_baker> but
<steve_baker> root@jabba:/home/steve# plugreport
<steve_baker> Host Adapter 0
<steve_baker> ==============
<steve_baker> Node 0 GUID 0x0090f500004c9518
<steve_baker> ------------------------------
<steve_baker> libiec61883 error: error reading oMPR
<steve_baker> libiec61883 error: error reading iMPR
<steve_baker> Node 1 GUID 0x0014f86e7a100000
<steve_baker> ------------------------------
<steve_baker> oMPR n_plugs=1, data_rate=2, bcast_channel=63
<steve_baker> oPCR[0] online=1, bcast_connection=0, n_p2p_connections=1
<steve_baker>         channel=1, data_rate=1, overhead_id=0, payload=146
<steve_baker> iMPR n_plugs=0, data_rate=2
<steve_baker> grr
<steve_baker> root@jabba:/home/steve# ./firewire_tester -p -P 0 -n 1 -r 5
<steve_baker> Action: Test P2P connection 5 times, node 1, channel 1
<steve_baker> P2P: Testing...Failed
<steve_baker> P2P: Testing...Failed
<steve_baker> P2P: Testing...Failed
<steve_baker> P2P: Testing...Failed
<steve_baker> P2P: Testing...Failed
<steve_baker> firewire_tester fails every time
<steve_baker> the only thing i have found is this
<steve_baker> ... anything running kernel 2.6.22 or greater uses the new firewire architecture that is INCOMPATIBLE with MythTV
<steve_baker> lol, k, sorry, just was hoping to find someone who could point me in the right direction
<superm1> um
<superm1> !pastebin | steve_baker
<ubotu> steve_baker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superm1> seriously
<superm1> and that is incorrect about 2.6.22 firewire not working with myth
<superm1> that's only in fedora
<superm1> er correction
<superm1> at least in ubuntu
<superm1> we haven't adapted the new stack
<steve_baker> sorry bout the pasting, will read up on pastebin
<superm1> i know tgm4883 has things with firewire working
<steve_baker> i know that the 8300 isn't on the tested list
<superm1> i personally haven't done firewire for 1.5+ years
<superm1> so i can't be of too much help for it
<superm1> if tgm4883 isn't around, make a forums post
<steve_baker> but figured if i could get it working i could add it :)
<superm1> and he goes through
<steve_baker> k
<steve_baker> thx :)
<steve_baker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42987/
<steve_baker> your right, much better
<frozenskunk> Anyone feel like helping me figure out why I can't get some channels from SchedulesDirect removed from my local guide, despite removing on my SD lineup?
<cbrunner> hey superm1
<superm1> hi9
<cbrunner> for some reason I cant get vnc to operate on the same display as myth tv
<cbrunner> I want it to be display 0
<cbrunner> when I do vnc4server :0
<cbrunner> it says a vnc server is already running as :0
<cbrunner> but when I try to connect it says connection failed: connect()
<cbrunner> but it will connect to display 1
<superm1> cbrunner, that's not how you start vnc in mythbuntu
<superm1> go into mcc
<superm1> turn it on there
<superm1> and restart X
<superm1> and it will be on
<cbrunner> I did turn it on there
<cbrunner> thats how I turned it on
<superm1> and you restarted the computer (or at least X)?
<dwf_starband> anyone around?
<cbrunner> superm1 trying now
<cbrunner> let me see
<cbrunner> oh sweet
<dwf_starband> i was in here a little bit ago asking about remote access to mythbuntu and was told that the best way was ssh ipaddress -X -Y
<cbrunner> it worked doing that
<cbrunner> thanks superm1
<cbrunner> a ton
<dwf_starband> so i tried it and it worked, so I unpluged it and set it up where Im going to be using it
<superm1> dwf_starband, either that or vnc will work
<superm1> if you want gui
<superm1> like just cbrunner did
<dwf_starband> and realized that it was still set up for a monitor and not the tv, so i ssh'ed into it and opened nvidia-settings
<dwf_starband> but it seems to be seeing the monitors connected to my desktop not my mythbox
<superm1> you need to run nvidia-settings in VNC
<superm1> or directly on that box
<dwf_starband> am i just parinoid or is that actually what is hapening?
<CCB0x45> superm1, thanks for your help so much last night
<CCB0x45> getting X configured
<dwf_starband> ok, how do i get vnc working, thats what I wanted to know, when I was told to use ssh
<CCB0x45> I was in a pissed off mood after dealing with it forever
<CCB0x45> but I finally got it working
<superm1> dwf_starband, open up mcc
<superm1> and turn it on
<superm1> and reboot
<superm1> and that's it
<superm1> CCB0x45, what'd you have to do eventually?
<dwf_starband> i tried that already before and i wasnt able to connect to it
<superm1> dwf_starband, the important part is that you need to reboot
<superm1> or restart x
<CCB0x45> superm1, well
<dwf_starband> I did and still it doesnt work
<CCB0x45> superm1, something is buggy with the nvidia drivers
<dwf_starband> "No password configured for VNC Auth"
<CCB0x45> it was validating my mode remember you couldnt see why it wasnt
<CCB0x45> and I turned verbose logging to 6
<superm1> dwf_starband, you are final version right?
<CCB0x45> and it was even saying
<CCB0x45> The mode is valid, for the res I wanted
<CCB0x45> and never adding it to the mode pool
<CCB0x45> and not giving a reason why
<dwf_starband> im not sure, how do i check the version?
<CCB0x45> so I had to do what you said, turn off certain validation tests
<superm1> oh i didn't realize that you could go that high on verbose logging
<CCB0x45> yea, it does even more logging
<superm1> dwf_starband, you downloaded the final iso
<superm1> i'm asking
<CCB0x45> but I had to turn off certain validations and not other
<superm1> this isn't a RC
<superm1> or anything like that
<CCB0x45> I couldnt have all off....
<CCB0x45> and finally it validated a mode that normally wouldnt be valid
<dwf_starband> it might not have been the final one, i cant remember
<CCB0x45> and added that to the mode pool
<superm1> CCB0x45, yeah that was my experience before too when i had to use overrids
<dwf_starband> it was a week or two ago
<CCB0x45> even though it said it validated the right one
<CCB0x45> but never added that to the modepool
<superm1> dwf_starband, well there was a bug with VNC fixed with the final
<CCB0x45> either way
<CCB0x45> it works now
<superm1> dwf_starband, so its important to check
<CCB0x45> I also found out my tv can do
<dwf_starband> how?
<CCB0x45> 1080p
<superm1> CCB0x45, please document this somewhere so that people can find this
<CCB0x45> which might be nice to play with
<superm1> CCB0x45, either on the forums, or the wiki, or both
<CCB0x45> yea once I get it set up, I lan on adding to the wiki
<CCB0x45> plan
<CCB0x45> I just wanna finish configuring it first
<superm1> CCB0x45, well while this is fresh in your head, maybe a good idea to get it all down on a forum post
<superm1> and then move it to the wiki later
<superm1> and format it and such
<CCB0x45> ill put my xorg on there
<dwf_starband> is the version documented somewhere on the installation?
<superm1> i think the most important  part is the process
<superm1> CCB0x45, ^
<superm1> because how you figured out the invalid mode is information that i know i never found
<superm1> but figured out
<CCB0x45> ok ill make sure to write it up
<superm1> dwf_starband, you can check the version of mcc
<superm1> dwf_starband, that's where the bug is
<CCB0x45> yea when you turn on verbose 6, it shows you every single mode its trying to validate
<CCB0x45> and why each one didnt get validated
<superm1> dwf_starband, dpkg -l | grep mythbuntu-control
<superm1> that's exactly what i remembered from last time i had to do it too
<superm1> great :)
<CCB0x45> yea im so stoked, looks awesome in 720p
<superm1> CCB0x45, well and by doing this, your tv is better than your friends' tv eh? :)
<dwf_starband>  0.10-0ubuntu1
<superm1> dwf_starband, you're not on the final version then.
<CCB0x45> superm1, no his tv works without having to do what I did, with the same mode
<CCB0x45> that is what is weird, and its exactly the same tv
<CCB0x45> same EDID settings
<dwf_starband> is there a way to upgrade? easily?
<superm1> dwf_starband, well apt-get update/upgrade, but also download the deb that is here http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mythbuntu-control-centre/mythbuntu-control-centre_0.11-0ubuntu1~ppa1_all.deb
<CCB0x45> but for some reason I had to do it to get mine working
<CCB0x45> no rhyme or reason
<superm1> CCB0x45, but i mean yours does 1080p
<superm1> whereas his doesn't
<dwf_starband> which do  you recomend?
<CCB0x45> no, his does too
<CCB0x45> we just realized it by looking at the EDID
<superm1> dwf_starband, you have to do BOTH
<CCB0x45> the thing is the TV isnt supposed to really do 1080p
<superm1> dwf_starband, or you need to reinstall from a fresh ISO
<dwf_starband> oh, ok
<CCB0x45> it was one of the first versions of the tv that does do 1080p but it only supported it over firewire
<superm1> CCB0x45, so it takes in 1080p, but doesn't render in 1080p?
<superm1> or what?
<CCB0x45> but we found out that if you put it in hdmi port 2 and turn it to pc mode, it can do 1080p
<CCB0x45> it does render in 1080p
<superm1> cool
<CCB0x45> but the only way its documented of accepting it is firewire
<superm1> then leave it in 1080p i say :)
<CCB0x45> yea someone else realized it with their ps3
<tritium> superm1: where did you say I could tweak nvidia settings to correct for overscan?
<CCB0x45> if they set it to HDMI port 2 and do PC mode
<CCB0x45> it says it doesnt know the resolution but still displays it in 1080p
<superm1> tritium, mcc, nvidia-settings
<CCB0x45> pretty nice
<superm1> and that's it
<CCB0x45> ok office is on, gotta go!
<superm1> cya CCB0x45
<CCB0x45> thanks again superm1, ill be sure to add that stuff
<superm1> directhex, btw^ see EDID works! ^
<superm1> :)
<dwf_starband> it warns me that an older version is avaliable and I should use it instead, should I continue with this one?
<superm1> install it
<superm1> like i said.
<tritium> superm1: where?
<tritium> I don't see anything there to correct for overscan
<superm1> click your tv
<superm1> and there are sliders
<pcglue> after installing mythweb, the browser will try to download a php file instead of displaying the output.  PHP works in other directories, only in the mythweb directory will it try to download a php file.  Any ideas what's wrong?
<dwf_starband> do I need to restart or anything before using it?
<superm1> pcglue, libapache2-module-php5
<superm1> dwf_starband, no.
<superm1> but you need to apt-get update/upgrade as well
<superm1> and then start it
<tritium> superm1: hmm, no sliders
<superm1> tritium, well then you're not using a tv.
<superm1> :)
<tritium> superm1: I sure am :)
<dwf_starband> I did that before, do i need to do it after?
<superm1> dwf_starband, no you shouldn't need to then still
<superm1> dwf_starband, so choose reconfigure on vnc
<superm1> tritium, i doubt that. either that or you cant do it for your tv out type
<tritium> I'm using DVI -> HDMI into my JVC HD-61Z786A (720 D-ILA TV)
<pcglue> superm1, libapache2-module-php5 is installed.  it's only in the mythweb directory that the browser will try to download a PHP file.  In other directories, PHP works.
<dwf_starband> but you said i do need to restart after reconfiguring vnc?
<superm1> pcglue, clear your FF cache
<superm1> dwf_starband, yes
<dwf_starband> ok thanks
<tritium> Perhaps you can't adjust for overscan with DVI out.
<superm1> tritium, no you can't
<superm1> only for composite, svideo, and component
<pcglue> superm1, thanks.
<tritium> superm1: maybe I'll try for component, although I prefer DVI
<superm1> tritium, you need to adjust it on the tv level
<superm1> tritium, you can look in your tv's service menu
<tritium> superm1: okay, thanks
<superm1> tritium, but i'll give you my 3 cents on the matter
<tritium> What's that?
<superm1> tritium, the DVI specification used by tvs leaves in overscan
<superm1> and that's why you see it
<tritium> Would you switch to component?
<superm1> unlike on a normal monitor
<superm1> tritium, well you have 3 solutions
<superm1> (1) most preferable in my opinion: VGA
<superm1> (2) DVI with a custom modeline to account for overscan
<superm1> (3) component
<tritium> I've had no luck with custom modelines in the past.
<superm1> neither have i
<tritium> Nor with VGA.
<superm1> have you tried vga on this tv though?
<superm1> or just in the past had bad experiences
<tritium> My TV basically says it only supports 1024x768@60Hz
<superm1> yuck.
<superm1> that's what the EDID says?
<tritium> Nothing else seems to work, and it ends up centered in the middle with lots of black space around it.
<tritium> I'd have to verify that.
<tritium> I've not hooked up VGA in a long time.
<superm1> tritium, well also
<superm1> tritium, myth can be resized
<tritium> I have myth resized already
<superm1> to account for overscan
<superm1> i see
<tritium> But I'd like to see the panels :)
<pcglue> when you guys use VGA, is the motion jerky?  my tv's vga is a lot more jerky than s-video or composite when using mythtv.
<superm1> eh they're overratedd
<superm1> pcglue, not at all.
<tritium> superm1: :)
<superm1> sounds like it would be due to using a higher resolution
<tritium> yikes, batter dying...
<tritium> battery, even
<dwf_starband> vnc still doesnt work, but I realized that I had the tv on the wrong input and it seems that it realized what was pluged in already
<dwf_starband> i would still like to get vnc working though, it its something simple, otherwise dont worry about it
<superm1> dwf_starband, well is the vnc module loading
<superm1> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<superm1> just grep it for
<superm1> "vnc"
<dwf_starband> the command is "grep vnc" ?
<superm1> grep vnc /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dwf_starband> (II) LoadModule: "vnc"
<dwf_starband> (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libvnc.so
<dwf_starband> (II) Module vnc: vendor="RealVNC Ltd"
<superm1> so it loaded fine
<superm1> nmap localhost -ant | grep 5900
<superm1> and see if its listening
<superm1> er just nmap localhost
<superm1> even
<dwf_starband> nmap is not installed
<dwf_starband> just a second
<dwf_starband> there are a couple listed but 5900/tcp open vnc is one of them
<dwf_starband> dont worry about it, i dont need it for now
<superm1> well its listening then
<superm1> my money is on your client issues then
<superm1> not on the server side of it
<dwf_starband> is there a better client than the one that comes with ubuntu?
<dwf_starband> it can see tightvnc on my windows machine just fine
<dwf_starband> you guys are doing a great job with mythbuntu, keep up the great work
<dwf_starband> thanks
<JThundley> I'll second that
<CCB0x45> hey im tryint to compile a different version of lirc that has the driver I need
<CCB0x45> and its giving this error when I configure
<CCB0x45> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<CCB0x45> actually I think I know the issue
<superm1> your asking for trouble compiling lirc, you will have to recompile if any new kernel comes out
<superm1> you are better off having it work with the lirc modules shipped if you can
<CCB0x45> well that one doesnt have support for my ir blaster and remote
<superm1> what ir blaster and remote?
<CCB0x45> so... I think this is all I can do
<CCB0x45> PVR 150
<superm1> yes you can.
<CCB0x45> hauppage
<superm1> look at the forums
<CCB0x45> it doesnt show up in the list
<superm1> the forums has a thread discussing it
<CCB0x45> ok let me check it out
<superm1> there were a few thigns that came up after release
<superm1> but people have sorted it out
<CCB0x45> the mythbuntu forums?
<superm1> (one of the items requires something from my ppa, i helped to solve the problem)
<superm1> yes
<CCB0x45> ppa?
<superm1> honestly i wish people would browse the forums more for solutions first
<superm1> before thinking compiling it themselves is the best idea
<CCB0x45> sorry but there is a huge tutorial showing how to set it up
<superm1> because it leads to later complications usually (like what i'm describing if newer kernels come up)
<CCB0x45> I figured on following that
<superm1> so if you're lurking in here and you catch someone else trying to compile something, point them at the forums first, (hence also why i wanted you to put your EDID mishaps and such there and on the wiki)
<CCB0x45> ok I will, I cant find this thread one sec
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587732&highlight=pvr+150
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> shouldnt have searched for hauppage
<CCB0x45> hmm
<CCB0x45> this is kind of hard to follow
<CCB0x45> one sec
<superm1> the jist of it is follow http://help.ubuntu.com/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<superm1> but make these changes first
<superm1> as in the first post
<CCB0x45> well
<superm1> er https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy
<CCB0x45> I added the ppa... then I went to synaptic manager and installed it
<CCB0x45> then installed lirc
<CCB0x45> and it trys to configure lirc
<CCB0x45> but the pvr 150 isnt in there
<superm1> thats fine
<superm1> that's for "remotes"
<superm1> choose the closest thing
<superm1> which is the hauppauge remote
<CCB0x45> well I need to get my remote working too
<superm1> and then follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy#head-6559a7d145224976113e808c33411621122a58f3
<CCB0x45> the module im looking for is
<superm1> you'll just need to change /etc/lirc/hardware.conf to use lirc_pvr150
<superm1> its included with gutsy
<CCB0x45> ah I think it worked now
<CCB0x45> should I remove the modules that were there before?
<CCB0x45> the guy in the first thread said he did
<superm1> right
<CCB0x45> but it doesnt say that in the other
<CCB0x45> ls
<superm1> i've heard that it only works with one module in place
<superm1> once you sort things out here, i think it'd be great if you can update that Install_Lirc_Gutsy page with the items necessary, and perhaps comment on that thread to make him link to the Install_Lirc_Gutsy page
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> well I copied the firmware in
<stevetv> gents.. is there a backup script included in mythbuntu?
 * stevetv should probably take better notes when im doing things
<stevetv> err.. i mean to backup the file system.. not the recordings
<superm1> rsync -avz from to?
<stevetv> that wouldn't make a bootable recover disk tho
<CCB0x45> someone said I could test this by running irw
<CCB0x45> and seeing if remote commands come through
<CCB0x45> but I run it and its ust blank
<superm1> CCB0x45, you may need to unload the modules and reload them
<superm1> because the old i2c module might be loaded still
<CCB0x45> you cant just restart lirc?
<CCB0x45> how do you unload them?
<superm1> i'm just saying you may need to
<superm1> its not for sure
<superm1> rmmod lirc_i2c
<superm1> rmmod lirc_pvr150
<superm1> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<superm1> will load only necessary modules then
<CCB0x45> seg faulted when I did the pvr150 rmmod
<CCB0x45> lol
<CCB0x45> when I try to restart it hangs after stopping lirc deamon
<superm1> CCB0x45, you installed that package from the ppa right?
<CCB0x45> yea I believe so...
<superm1> sounds to me like its not on your system right now
<CCB0x45> I went to add third party packages
<CCB0x45> I added the line
<CCB0x45> then I went to synaptic
<superm1> and it upgraded?
<CCB0x45> I searched for linux-ubuntu-modules
<CCB0x45> the only with a little star with it
<CCB0x45> I clicked that and marked it for upgrade
<CCB0x45> and applied
<CCB0x45> its linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22-14-generic
<CCB0x45> installed version 2.6.22-14.40~ppa1
<superm1> okay that's right
<CCB0x45> I think it did the lirc upgrade at the same time
<CCB0x45> would that matter?
<superm1> well at this point i'd just restart for sanity's sake
<CCB0x45> ok one sec
<superm1> since it sounds like things are in a state of flux
<CCB0x45> does that module add support for the remote too?
<superm1> you know between this and the pvr 350 bug people have been hitting, i wish that more people would have tested support for these things before we mastered the "final" disk :(
<superm1> that's my understanding
<CCB0x45> I built my system after the final disk
<CCB0x45> ok 1 sec
<superm1> yeah people started to report these issues a few days ago
<superm1> for the 350 and 150
<CCB0x45> I wish my wireless card would work too
<CCB0x45> ok I rebooted
<CCB0x45> is there any way to see if its loaded?
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> I did a dmesg grep lirc
<CCB0x45> looks like its loaded now
<CCB0x45> http://pastebin.com/m14b90108
<CCB0x45> but still reading no commands...
<superm1> you've got a lirc_imon?
<superm1> why?
<CCB0x45> autodetected that
<CCB0x45> but I want it
<superm1> you can't have both
<superm1> not easily at least
<superm1> its one or the other.
<superm1> that's your problem here.
<CCB0x45> wait what is my lirc imon?
<CCB0x45> I thought that was my VFG
<superm1> that's what i'm asking you
<CCB0x45> VFD
<CCB0x45> I mean
<superm1> is that what you are intending to use to capture remote?
<superm1> or the pvr150?
<CCB0x45> pvr150
<CCB0x45> cause I need to blast
<CCB0x45> with its ir blaster
<superm1> so you are blasting and receiving from the pvr 150
<superm1> correct
<CCB0x45> well can I blast from the 150 and recieve from the imon?
<superm1> this is why i'm asking you
<CCB0x45> id like to do that if possible
<superm1> is that what you wanted to do
<CCB0x45> I didnt know the vfd had a remote input
<CCB0x45> on it
<CCB0x45> but if it does id like to use it
<superm1> i would recommend against it for now
<superm1> because it makes this a very complex setup
<CCB0x45> thats fine
<CCB0x45> honestly whatever is easier
<CCB0x45> I just want it to work
<superm1> any time you need to setup two lirc devices using different drivers it gets rough
<CCB0x45> ok
<superm1> then you need to blacklist lirc_imon
<superm1> if you don't know how to blacklist, then google it
<CCB0x45> I know how
<CCB0x45> ok one sec
<superm1> i've got to get to bed though
<superm1> catch you later k
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> thanks
<levander> Is there like some lm-sensors applet for XFCE?
<levander> I'm having trouble with heat on my Mythbuntu box.
<CCB0x45> HAHA it works!
<levander> Why when I do a Channel Scan in MythTV setup does it only find channels 2-13 from my cable provider, and nothing above that?
<pcglue> How can I find out what version of lirc is in use?
<CCB0x45> how long should mythfilldatabase take
<CCB0x45> the first time
<CCB0x45> its been going for a long time
<pcglue> CCB0x45: yeah, it takes a while
<pcglue> i don't remember how long exactly.  I want to say 45-60 min
<CCB0x45> it finished
<CCB0x45> guess it just takes forever
<CCB0x45> setting up the channel changing is a bitch
<CCB0x45> fuck
<CCB0x45> why aint this working
<solarbaby> CCB0x45: not going smoothly I take it?
<CCB0x45> ugh
<CCB0x45> I set up my ir 150 blaster
<CCB0x45> comes with the pvr 150
<CCB0x45> and I am using the codes
<CCB0x45> that this tutorial says should wor
<CCB0x45> work with my dish network 811
<CCB0x45> and the red light flashes but its not responding
<CCB0x45> to any of them
<CCB0x45> YES
<CCB0x45> I got it to work
<CCB0x45> WOOOHOO
<CCB0x45> anyone here?
<JThundley> we're all sleeping
<CCB0x45> i know my remote is working
<CCB0x45> to control my myth tv box
<CCB0x45> but it isnt configed for any of the controls
<CCB0x45> how do I do that?
<CCB0x45> and also how do you play mythtv streams?
<JThundley> mine worked out of the box, I had to tweak it only a tiny bit
<JThundley> are you using the remote that came with your 150?
<JThundley> I use a 250
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> I had to do  a bunch of shit
<CCB0x45> to set it up
<CCB0x45> but now I know its reading the commands right
<CCB0x45> oh fuck nm
<CCB0x45> im an idiot
<CCB0x45> it is working
<CCB0x45> wow
<JThundley> lol
<JThundley> you have to restart mythfrontend after you restart lircd
<JThundley> because it's so quiet in here and nobody's watching I'm inclined to share this picture with you: http://www.JThundley.com
<JThundley> luckiest picture ever
<CCB0x45> ill check it out
<CCB0x45> my fuckin myth tv box works perfectly! finally
<CCB0x45> even the channel changing
<CCB0x45> man that was a pain the ass
<CCB0x45> thats sweet
<CCB0x45> the gun is flashing perfect
<CCB0x45> my remote works, its perfect 720p, my ir blaster works
<CCB0x45> the only thing is the option to schedule a recording is grayed out
<CCB0x45> why is that?
<CCB0x45> I can pause tv fine
<CCB0x45> and do that stuff
<CCB0x45> but not schedule
<CCB0x45> screw it
<CCB0x45> ill deal with it later
<CCB0x45> cya later
<JThundley> see ya
<JThundley> make sure you have all your schedulesdirect stuff sorted out
<JThundley> I got hung up on that
<JThundley> you have to pick a region on their site first
<JThundley> mythfilldatabase will exit with success if it can't log in also
<CCB0x45> the schedules
<CCB0x45> are there
<CCB0x45> like it has all the right channels
<CCB0x45> and the right info
<CCB0x45> when I try to make it record something
<CCB0x45> all the shit is grayed out for record
<CCB0x45> it wont let me schedule a recording
<CCB0x45> it is getting the right data from schedules direct though
<CCB0x45> transfering 200 gigs to the myth tv box over wifi
<CCB0x45> is not fast
<CCB0x45> whatever
<CCB0x45> bed
<CCB0x45> peace
<MediaBuilder> hey, how can I add SMB shares from my Windows network to my media library?
<directhex|work> mythvideo expects to see a single directory tree of media. so mount your smb share inside the tree
<MediaBuilder> hmmm is there some noobish guide out there for someone who is coming to this after using Xbox Media Center?
<directhex|work> mount -t smbfs //machine/sharename /path/to/some/empty/folder
<MediaBuilder> ooooooooooh
<MediaBuilder> wow, that was oddly easier to understand than the english explaination
<MediaBuilder> I need to get out more
<MediaBuilder> thanks
<directhex|work> /path/to/some/empty/folder should be somewhere within where myth expects to see stuff - or you can change where myth expects to see stuff. one or t'other
<MediaBuilder> Ok, so I have have all my media on 6 500GB USB drives, is there a good way to link folders in the drives together, and then make that location the place Myth is looking for content?
<directhex|work> you could mount them all in the same vague place - /mythtv/drive1, /mythtv/drive2, and so on. mythvideo, for preference, uses metadata-based browsing rather than flat file browsing
<directhex|work> i think myth also supports multiple folders seperated with a : these days, as the path - e.g. /data/foo:/data/bar
<directhex|work> maybe
<MediaBuilder> hmm
<MediaBuilder> that seems to be the best bet
<MediaBuilder> it'd appear as a list, so I'd do something like /myth/tv:/myth/tv2:/myth/Movies etc
<MediaBuilder> The media would appear as
<MediaBuilder> TV
<MediaBuilder> TV2
<MediaBuilder> Movies
<MediaBuilder> right?
<directhex|work> not 100% sure, i don't do it that way
<directhex|work> i just have 1 large partition for everything, which is much simpler
<MediaBuilder> yeah, I wish I could do that, but the drives move around with me
<MediaBuilder> I just wish the xbox could handle high def content, XBMC really is a phenomenal project
<MediaBuilder> hmm now its telling me I can't mount these drives (they were used on Windows)
<directhex|work> anything specific?
<MediaBuilder> It says cannoth mount volume TVOtoZ
<MediaBuilder> when I plug in the USB drive
<MediaBuilder> Its been formatted and used on windows
<directhex|work> ntfs?
<MediaBuilder> yeah
<directhex|work> make sure you have the "ntfs-3g" package installed, and are a member of he "fuse" group
<MediaBuilder> I'm sorry, the "fuse" group?
<directhex|work> the "fuse" group.
<directhex|work> as in "if i type 'groups' in a terminal, does it list 'fuse'?"
<MediaBuilder> ok, yeah it does list fuse
<directhex|work> hm. and if you try to mount from a console - mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /media/foo
<directhex|work> guessing at both the mountpoint and drive at this point
<MediaBuilder> yeah, I'm trying to find the installer right now
<MediaBuilder> like in ubuntu
<MediaBuilder> ok, there it is
<MediaBuilder> yeah ntfs-3g was not installed
<MediaBuilder> installing now
<MediaBuilder> Well, I give up, I can't mount these volumes, Looks like its vista for me, good luck with the project folks, I'll be watching closely, hope it gets more noob friendly
<Daviey> morning superm1 & jono
<directhex|work> no good morning for me? :(
<jono> hey Daviey
<directhex|work> and it's past 1pm!
<directhex|work> jono, read my exciting article about ps3 linux! it's exciting!
<Daviey> directhex|work: nope
<directhex|work> fine, see if i care :'(
<Daviey> directhex|work: afternoon.. happy?!
<directhex|work> yay ^_^
<superm1> .
<samson--> directhex|work: i read
<samson--> directhex|work: didnt realize it was yours though
<directhex|work> hey, no fair, i submitted it to slashdot & it was rejected :(
<Daviey> directhex|work: know why?
<directhex|work> Daviey, no
<directhex|work> it was critical of ubuntu? that's never appreciated!
<Daviey> directhex|work: linky?
<pdragon> i tried posting the mythbuntu release up there. didn't get enough votes in the firehose tho
<Daviey> pdragon: you should have mentioned it to us!
<pdragon> i did!
<Daviey> pdragon: i missed that :(
<directhex|work> http://slashdot.org/~hexxeh/firehose/
<pdragon> next release, maybe see about putting one of the firehose voting things on the mytbuntu website?
<pdragon> didn't see them until afterwards
<steve_baker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600175
<steve_baker> anyone?
<sung> woot
<KingArthur10> hello all: I have a quick question.  I had an old laptop lying about and I decided it might be nice to just hook it to my TV via VGA and set up a myth-tv system.  The only issue I have is that I don't have a remote for it.  So, I want to try my wiimote instead as the remote.  Does anyone know of an automatic startup script that will run at startup and wait for wiimote connections?
<DucoNihilum> Hey
<DucoNihilum> Anyone here?
<DucoNihilum> I'm trying to set up myth web
<DucoNihilum> and dont know how to get started
<DucoNihilum> Hey- anyone here?
<directhex> aptitude install mythweb
<directhex> that should be it
<DucoNihilum> What?
<superm1_> yuck
<superm1_> aptitude
<DucoNihilum> What's that?
<directhex> one of the dpkg front-ends in ubuntu
<DucoNihilum> Could you walk me though the install- I'm not very learned in linux.
<directhex> i need to cook. superm1_ can help
<JThundley> run aptitude install mythweb as root
<superm1_> DucoNihilum, from mythbuntu control centre
<superm1_> click mythweb
<superm1_> and hit apply
<DucoNihilum> alright
<DucoNihilum> its installing
<DucoNihilum> now what?
<superm1_> use it
<DucoNihilum> how can I see if it's working?
<superm1_> once its installed http://localhost/mythweb
<superm1_> and you'll see it
<DucoNihilum> What's the default password / username?
<superm1_> there is none
<DucoNihilum> It's asking for authentication
<superm1_> you must have set one
<DucoNihilum> I just did what you said.
<superm1_> its a choice during installation
<superm1_> well then dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<superm1_> er
<superm1_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<DucoNihilum> alright
<DucoNihilum> now I don't have a static IP address.....
<DucoNihilum> Is there anything like no-ip.org for linux?
<MythbuntuGuest99> is there an easy way to transcode a recording to divx or xvid once its done recording?
<superm1_> you mean a daemon to update your no-ip.org address?
<MythbuntuGuest99> and place it in another drive?
<superm1_> there are ways to automatically update it
<DucoNihilum> I've done no-ip.org with windows
<DucoNihilum> but never linux
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest99, there are jobs
<superm1_> DucoNihilum, well google for it
<superm1_> i'm sure there are daemons that do it
<superm1_> my routers have always supported it natively
<MythbuntuGuest99> is there a how-to I can read for these jobs?
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest99, i dont have anything to refer you to off hand
<MythbuntuGuest99> ok
<superm1_> MythbuntuGuest99, but look over the upstream mythtv.org wiki
<superm1_> i'm sure there is something there
<directhex> ipcheck - Dyndns.org client to register your dynamic IP address
<directhex> ez-ipupdate - client for most dynamic DNS services
<directhex> ddclient - Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.com
<directhex> no-ip - A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service
<directhex> inadyn - client to alleviate the requirements for an Internet name
<directhex> those are the obvious ones packages in ubuntu. there are probably more
<MythbuntuGuest99> does Nuvexport sound familiar?
<DucoNihilum> I have another question.
<DucoNihilum> I'd like to make all of my recordings smaller by transcoding them, but I don't always have the option for MPEG 4 or what I want, xvid.
<directhex> xvid *is* mpeg4
<DucoNihilum> oh, right.
<DucoNihilum> anyways....
<directhex> mpeg4 part 2 is a video codec standard, xvid is an implementation
<MythbuntuGuest99> DucoNihilum: im looking at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/User_Manual:Daily_Use#Exporting_Recordings
<DucoNihilum> Under transcoders I see MPEG-2 encoders
<DucoNihilum> with my PVR
<MythbuntuGuest99> is that similar to what you want?
<DucoNihilum> See I can make my own transcoder group and select mpeg 4
<DucoNihilum> but I can't' figure out how to implement it
<DucoNihilum> I want it to automatically transcode them
<DucoNihilum> to save space
<directhex> what do you mean by "under transcoders"?
<directhex> you mean tv card type?
<DucoNihilum> If I go to setup > setup  TV settings  recording profiles
<DucoNihilum> I see MPEG-2 encoders
<DucoNihilum> Testing-transcode (i made that group)
<DucoNihilum> and transcoders
<DucoNihilum> If I go into "transcoders"
<DucoNihilum> and pick high quality for example
<DucoNihilum> it doesn't have an option for automatically transcoding
<DucoNihilum> the other do
<DucoNihilum> others*
<DucoNihilum> That's also the only place I can find the MPEG- codec
<DucoNihilum> I cant figure out how to transcode with this one after the fact either.
<DucoNihilum> Gone?
<DucoNihilum> Can you help me?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<Tatster> Hi all.  I stumbled across mythbuntu last night!!!  I've got a machine I'm preparing to use as a frontend.  It's currently got Ubuntu 7.10 on it - is there an easy way to turn it into mythbuntu ?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> $guide
<tgm4883_laptop> arg
<tgm4883_laptop> stupid mythbot
<tgm4883_laptop> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<Tatster> I understand that I can just install MythTV on Ubuntu, but that wouldn't give the control centre bits would it ?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes, follow the guide.  It was developed with turning ubuntu into mythbuntu
<superm1_> tgm4883_laptop, did you see that forum posting on firewire?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> link?
<superm1_> i dont have it offhand
<superm1_> it was posted yesterday or today
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll search
<tgm4883_laptop> bleh
<tgm4883_laptop> that doesn't look friendly
<superm1_> i kinda like the fact that i dont know anything on firewire these days :)
<tgm4883_laptop> i'll subscribe to it.  Hopefully when he tests it tonight it either works or I come up with something else
<superm1_> hopefully
<DucoNihilum> aNYONE HERE?
<DucoNihilum> Sorry caps
<CCB0x45> hey
<CCB0x45> has anyone gotten mythstreamtv to work
<CCB0x45> with 7.10?
<CCB0x45> and also for some reason when I goto the schedule manager
<CCB0x45> and click on a program to schedule
<CCB0x45> the scheduling options are grayed out
<CCB0x45> it wont let me schedule anything
<DucoNihilum> hey
<CCB0x45> hey
<stefancrs> hi, I just tried the mythbuntu install (after failing knoppmyth), and it stops at "reloading /etc/samba.smb.conf...". observe that I have no linux experience.
<stefancrs> as in, I can't get the live cd to work
<tgm4883_laptop> stefancrs, so the live cd wont even boot
<tgm4883_laptop> ?
<stefancrs> oh, it boots, but it won't start up mythbuntu
<stefancrs> now it stopped after the "Running local boot scripts" line
<stefancrs> hold, will try safe graphics mode
<tgm4883_laptop> did you md5sum the iso and verify the cd?
<stefancrs> I've tried the verify in the menu at least
<stefancrs> that said the cd was ok
<stefancrs> can't check the md5 now
<stefancrs> uhm, for a while there was a screen with a mouse pointer
<stefancrs> but it dissappeared :)
<stefancrs> ah, there we go
<stefancrs> a desktop
<stefancrs> I would like to see if my network works, how would I go about to do that?
<stefancrs> pff
<stefancrs> I ask too early
<stefancrs> I'll click around a bit :)
<stefancrs> sweet, firefox can connect
<stefancrs> in knoppmyth, my nic wasn't supported
<stefancrs> hm, it seemed the partion formatting only got to 5%....
<stefancrs> ah no
<stefancrs> the 5% was the overall indicator
<stefancrs> things started moving again
<stefancrs> stupid indicator :)
<stefancrs> hm, it would seem I can't choose the resolution I want
<stefancrs> it seems to be running in 640x480
<stefancrs> and i can't pick a higher one
<stefancrs> fixed it. time to move this box out in the living room and go on from there. cheers
<CCB0x45> anyone gotten mythstreamtv to work with the new stuff?
<DucoNihilum> Hey
<DucoNihilum> Anyone here that can help me?
<CCB0x45> with what
<DucoNihilum> Trying to set up the no-ip.org thing
<DucoNihilum> for mythweb
<CCB0x45> is that like dyn-dns?
<DucoNihilum> yeah sort of
<CCB0x45> looks like the same thing to me
<CCB0x45> I just set it through my router
<CCB0x45> the netgear ones have a built in thing for dyn-dns
<CCB0x45> whats your problem?
<DucoNihilum> Well its not working
<DucoNihilum> maybe its because of the router
<DucoNihilum> should I forward anything?
<CCB0x45> well is the router blocking
<CCB0x45> the ports you need?
<CCB0x45> if you havnt forwarded anything then most likely
<Nixus_Maximus> @CCB... Yes, works for me in 0.20.2, though it was pretty tough work.
<CCB0x45> Nixus, you remember at all
<CCB0x45> how you got it to work?
<CCB0x45> im using 20.2 also
<Nixus_Maximus> take a look at my post in the mythtv-forum http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3019&highlight=nixus
<CCB0x45> ah thanks man
<Nixus_Maximus> it's a while ago, but I didn't change anything an it still works though I updates mythtv
<DucoNihilum> ok i have another problem
<DucoNihilum> transcoding
<Nixus_Maximus> updated
<CCB0x45> thats a good start
<Nixus_Maximus> terrible typos ;-)
<DucoNihilum> I'd like to be able to automatically transcode anything recorded
<DucoNihilum> into MPEG4
<DucoNihilum> but i cant figure out how to set that up
<CCB0x45> Nixus, do you also while I have you, have any idea why when I goto schedule recordings and click on a show, scheduling options would be grayed out
<CCB0x45> Duco, whats the problem?
<CCB0x45> have you looked at the transcoding set up preferences
<CCB0x45> in the backend and front end setups?
<DucoNihilum> Yes, I see a few.... one that says "Transcoders"
<Nixus_Maximus> hm, no. in mythweb?
<DucoNihilum> and one like that but it has the name of my card
<DucoNihilum> Hap
<CCB0x45> Nixus, its not grayed out in mythweb
<CCB0x45> just in mythtv
<CCB0x45> well the transcoding you want to do
<CCB0x45> is in software
<DucoNihilum> ok so i set up one under 'transcoders'
<DucoNihilum> but i dont know how to acatually make it transcode
<CCB0x45> I havnt set up any automatic transcoders yet
<CCB0x45> Nixus, it seems to let me record through mythweb
<Nixus_Maximus> btw. to my forum-post: I now think that's only necessary to compile vlc in the way described (maybe mpeg2dec), but not ffmpeg any more. at least if you use ffmpeg from the medibuntu-repository
<Nixus_Maximus> that sounds strange
<CCB0x45> so you do need to recompile vlc
<CCB0x45> do get mythstreamtv working
<Nixus_Maximus> yes. that definitely
<CCB0x45> what about torrentocracy
<Nixus_Maximus> I think some necessary options are not compiled in - though I did not find out which, the mythstreamtv-scripts are rather complicated...
<Nixus_Maximus> dunno, I did not try it so far. though I did not read any successful experience with it lately...
<CCB0x45> guess ill crank away at mythstream later
<CCB0x45> mythstream and torrentocracy are the 2 nicest plugins
<CCB0x45> I dunno why nobody uses them with mythbuntu
<Nixus_Maximus> maybe this problem will be gone when they implement flash in mythtv 0.21
<CCB0x45> its going to stream to flash?
<Nixus_Maximus> yes
<CCB0x45> that would be sick
<CCB0x45> theres no way to get that working with 20.2?
<CCB0x45> oh there is
<Nixus_Maximus> not with mythweb. I don't know how the implement it, it just says "Added FLV playback support for MythWeb"
<CCB0x45> this wiki says you can
<CCB0x45> oh wait
<CCB0x45> that is only streaming recordings
<Nixus_Maximus> i think this is just a user job ?
<CCB0x45> not live tv I guess
<Nixus_Maximus> maybe. probably takes to much time to encode
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> streaming recordings isnt bad though
<CCB0x45> shouldnt take THAT long to encode
<CCB0x45> right
<CCB0x45> like maybe a couple minute delay
<CCB0x45> I mean ive got a dual core amd in there
<Nixus_Maximus> ok, that should do it
<Nixus_Maximus> ;-)
<CCB0x45> looks like mythstreamtv is the best option for now
<CCB0x45> when is .21 supposed to come out?
<Nixus_Maximus> I don't know. they do not publish any schedule and it took one year to go from 0.20 to 0.20.2 :-(
<Nixus_Maximus> maybe it's already in the SVN-Version, but I do not want to break my system
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> ill probably fuck around with mythstreamtv
<CCB0x45> try to get that working
<CCB0x45> then also try to get the flash working
<CCB0x45> for recordings
<Nixus_Maximus> that's a nice occupation for the weekend
<CCB0x45> haha
<CCB0x45> code during the week days and hack together shit on the weekends
<CCB0x45> sweet life
<DucoNihilum> Mixus
<DucoNihilum> Do you know how to set up the transcoding?
<Pogonip> Need help setting up lircd.conf to control Dish Network PVR 508?
<Nixus_Maximus> gotta fo or a moment, trying to solve vom compiz and tv-out issues...
<CCB0x45> I just got my dish network controlled
<CCB0x45> but I was using a PVR 150
<Pogonip> That's as good a start as any.  How did you find the codes?
<CCB0x45> this big long set of codes
<CCB0x45> from here... one sec
<Pogonip> I can use irsend to send codes to the IR Emitter, but I need to find a code set that works.
<Pogonip> I think I have the set, it has dish1 to dish16 codes?
<CCB0x45> no...
<Pogonip> hmm..maybe you have something I don't.
<DucoNihilum> Does anyone know anything about transcoding?
<CCB0x45> http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/lmilk/lircd.conf
<CCB0x45> that conf has like every code in it
<CCB0x45> http://www.blushingpenguin.com/mark/lmilk/IRcodesets.html
<CCB0x45> and that shows how they are related
<CCB0x45> I have a dish 811
<CCB0x45> but it didnt use the dish 811 listed codeset there
<CCB0x45> which was 130
<CCB0x45> it actually used the dishnet codeset
<CCB0x45> which was 888888888888888888
<CCB0x45> fucking vlc
<CCB0x45> I mean 88
<CCB0x45> works like a charm now
<CCB0x45> but like I said that was for the IR 150 blaster
<Pogonip> I have that one too, but I couldn't get the send_power_on shell to work.
<CCB0x45> what do you mean couldnt get it to work?
<Pogonip> send_power_on would only send the first few codes and then it would stall.
<Pogonip> I never saw the IR Emitter blick,
<Pogonip> If I copy the irsend code out of send_power_on and run it in a term, the IR emitter blinks, but not when I run it in the shell
<Daviey> CCB0x45: torrentocracy... are you joking?!
<Daviey> CCB0x45: Have you tried it recently?
<CCB0x45> Daviey, no why
<CCB0x45> whats wrong with it?
<CCB0x45> Pogonip, yea I didnt use the script
<Daviey> "The torrentocracy project is no longer active."
<Daviey> Hasn't worked since Myth 0.19 IIRC
<CCB0x45> the script is pretty simple just runs one
<Daviey> and even then it was still beta
<CCB0x45> Daviey, well its the only torrent plugin isnt it?
<Daviey> No.
<Pogonip> Ok, I'll keep trying.
<Daviey> There are no torrent pluggins
<CCB0x45> oh is there a newer one?
<CCB0x45> Pogonip, I didnt use the script
<CCB0x45> I just did the commands for the different dish boxes
<CCB0x45> till they worked
<Daviey> CCB0x45: your best bet is torrentflux.. web based torrent client
<CCB0x45> manually like you are
<CCB0x45> Daviey, ill try that
<CCB0x45> is there any new torrent plugins that actually work with the front end though?
<Daviey> CCB0x45: tis quite nice
<Daviey> CCB0x45: no.. and there won't be
<CCB0x45> what do you do have torrentflux download stuff to the videos directory and it will just get imported?
<Daviey> CCB0x45: Upstream Mythtv do not want to be associated with torrenting on myth
<Daviey> CCB0x45: yes
<CCB0x45> yea thats really dumb, I hate how torrenting is treated like a crime now
<CCB0x45> its not an illegal protocal
<Daviey> CCB0x45: just set the download location to be where videos are stored
<CCB0x45> guess ill just do that
<Daviey> CCB0x45: no.. but there are few legal torrents relevant to mythtv
<CCB0x45> I just thought it would be nice to be able to see their progress with the remote
<CCB0x45> plenty of cspan and other public domain
<Daviey> sure would.. but out of our hands
<Daviey> CCB0x45: And they are relevant to myth?
<CCB0x45> well if you wanna play them through myth
<CCB0x45> and see how far they are coming along
<Daviey> CCB0x45: but anyway.. we both know that the 99% of users would use it for illegal content
<CCB0x45> but whatever, torrentflux does look nice I had seen that before
<CCB0x45> I just figured torrentocracy would still work
<CCB0x45> haha yea
<Daviey> nope.. the author gave up when the Mythtv project refused to accept it
<CCB0x45> is there any other streaming methods of live tv besides mythstreamtv that I dont know about
<Daviey> don't think so
<CCB0x45> do thy refuse to accept that too?
<CCB0x45> that seems like a feature everyone would like
<CCB0x45> considering people pay $200 for a POS slingbox to do it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-03
<Daviey> CCB0x45: currently only MythFlix which allows managing your DVD rental queue
<CCB0x45> what does that have to do with streaming?
<CCB0x45> hey im trying to install this torrentflux with synaptic
<Daviey> nothing.. but it's the nearest you can get to integrating film mangament
<Daviey> CCB0x45: to be honest, i install torrentflux from tar/src
<CCB0x45> does the media manager still try to get imdb stuff?
<DucoNihilum> Hey, I'm trying to set up automatic transcoding- can anyone here help me?
<Daviey> media manager?
<CCB0x45> the myth tv media manager
<Daviey> which part?
<Daviey> mythvideo?
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> im still importing my videos super slowly over wifi
<CCB0x45> so I havnt been able to try it yet
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> It doesn't do it automagically.. you need to "Manage Video's"
<CCB0x45> ok
<CCB0x45> torrent fluxis asking me the password of my databases administrative user
<CCB0x45> does it mean the root db password?
<Daviey> yes
<Daviey> Have you set one?
<CCB0x45> no I didnt
<Daviey> You might have to do: http://www.trustix.org/wiki/index.php/MySQL_recover_root_password
<CCB0x45> I left it blank
<CCB0x45> it seemed to work that time but didnt work the first time
<Daviey> groovy
<CCB0x45> but it didnt make anything in var/www
<CCB0x45> shouldnt it have?
<Daviey> I didn't have much luck with the torrentflux packages.. so i stick with manual installation tbh
<CCB0x45> great
<Daviey> you might need to make a symlink
<CCB0x45> from where
<CCB0x45> I dunno where it put it
<Daviey> try ls  ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Daviey> sorry.. can you give me what returns with that command ^
<CCB0x45> just default and mythwebdir
<CCB0x45> hmm
<CCB0x45> should I sym link /usr/share/torrentflux/www
<Daviey> sure
<CCB0x45> to /var/www/torrentflux
<Daviey> sounds good
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> access deinied for user torrentflux@localhost
<CCB0x45> using password yes
<CCB0x45> I can fix this
<CCB0x45> one sec
<CCB0x45> it did create the torrentflux db
<CCB0x45> ah
<CCB0x45> now its working
<CCB0x45> nice
<CCB0x45> looking good
<braddbr> hi, when setting up the backend for the first time (as user 'bradd' i get a 'access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost'.. any ideas?
<Nixus_Maximus> maybe you have to add your user to the group "mythtv"
<CCB0x45> torrent flux is pretty damn sweet
<CCB0x45> nice
<CCB0x45> now the real problem is why when I goto schedule recordings
<CCB0x45> the options are grayed out
<dvirsky> hi. i have a small problem with mythbuntu. just installed it, runs perfect, samba shares are enabled, but other machines on the network don't see any folders when browsing this machine on sambe
<dvirsky> can anyone offer advice?
<stevetv> help!!  box wont start.
<stevetv> on boot, it gets to "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)
<stevetv> it doesnt get past there though.. the screen flashes,.;. and it doesn;t continue to boot
<stevetv> :(
<stevetv> it just sits there.. the screen flashing every few seconds.  seemingly not able to get past that rc.local script
<JThundley> well did you put anything in there?
<stevetv> i haven't changed it ..
<stevetv> jthundley .. do you know what rc.local does?
<JThundley> yeah, go look at it
<JThundley> it's so you can put extra commands to be run on system boot up
<JThundley> by default it just exits and does nothing
<JThundley> so if you haven't messed with it, I'm guessing X is having a problem starting up
<superm1> stevetv, its not rc.local that is crashing
<superm1> that is X having trouble
<superm1> the last thing before X starts is rc.local getting executed
<stevetv> oh.. well thats good
<superm1> look at your X logs
<superm1> and see what's up
<stevetv> :)
<stevetv> fatal error
<stevetv> no screens found
<superm1> look a few lines above that
<stevetv> and before that..
<superm1> and it will tell you why
<stevetv> (WW) VESA: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0) found
<stevetv> (EE) No devices detected.
<stevetv> possibly some problem with my xorg.conf ... i was playing with it
<stevetv> but yesterday.. and i'd restarted since then
<superm1> look at the other log file
<superm1> /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<braddbr> well my user is in the mythtv group.. i still get 'access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES).. any ideas?
<superm1> braddbr, rm ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> braddbr, did you set a root password upon package installation?
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3691155&postcount=4
<superm1> braddbr, particularly^
<braddbr> ok, i'm using mythbuntu, but i'll look at that thread
<superm1> braddbr, that is in the mythbuntu section
<superm1> its exactly applicable
<braddbr> ok, ty very muchy
<braddbr> much*
<stevetv> superm1 .. dang.. just a problem with my xorg.conf.. restored to my backup and all is well.  feel like an idiot sometimes.
<superm1> stevetv, see so it was your tweaking :)
<stevetv> thats the problem with instant help :) .. i forget to think for myself.
<stevetv> it's always my tweaking ;)
 * stevetv will go back to "improving" his xorg.conf
<superm1> okay for future reference people:
<superm1> !mythtv-mysql
<ubotu> Having issues with 'access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES), please see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3691155&postcount=4
<superm1> tgm4883, Daviey directhex  ^
<braddbr> ok, if i shouldn't ask mythtv-mysql questions here, where can i go? (myth password has been reset with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common' with no errors)
<superm1> well so that worked or no?
<braddbr> no, it didn't
<superm1> okay so did you end up setting a root password for mysql or no?
<braddbr> no, i left it blank
<superm1> okay, and did you change the mythtv password?
<superm1> (eg what got you here)
<braddbr> i changed it to 'mythpass' for now..
<superm1> where.
<superm1> and why?
<braddbr> this is a fresh install of mythbuntu
<superm1> right.
<superm1> so you changed what where, and when
<braddbr> out of the box, mythbackend was giving me errors
<superm1> what kind of errors?
<braddbr> what i said, cannot connect to database because of access being denied
<superm1> is this a secondary backend/frontend?
<superm1> or primary?
<braddbr> primary, automated install, frontend with primary backend
<superm1> okay.
<superm1> and what options did you pick during install?
<superm1> (perhaps you may have found a bug in the installer)
<braddbr> ok, i skipped the part in the installer where i could click to configure mythbackend.. that may have been it.. it didn't seem to work for me the first time around (because of dhcp issues) so soon as it installed i changed to static ip then ran mythtv backend setup
<superm1> bingo.
<braddbr> ok, so i HAVE to configure in the installer?
<braddbr> I can try again if theres a way to set a static ip during the install..
<superm1> well you don't "have" to
<superm1> but i've seen some weird reports with static ips
<superm1> and when mythtv-setup gets run
<superm1> and such.
<superm1> very very weird reports honestly.
<superm1> mythtv-setup is intended to be run before you reboot though
<superm1> you really should if you can
<braddbr> ok then, i can try to figure out the dhcp error and try to resolve it on my lan
<superm1> what dhcp error are you having?
<braddbr> well i'm not sure now, i think it was gateway issues
<superm1> but if you can hammer out the exact issue that you had here in a bug though
<superm1> this would be most ideal
<braddbr> but i will try again, i will log everything i do and let you know later
<superm1> every time someoen gets soemthing weird like this, they can never list everything they did
<superm1> and consequently, we can't reproduce (or fix) it
<braddbr> ok i will let you know in about an hour or so
<superm1> cool, keep notes :)
<superm1> thanks for helping to get this sorted out
<braddbr> ok, ty
<jason_> howdy
<sung> so
<sung> got my mythtv box mostly setup
<sung> thanks for the help
<sung> some last questions:
<sung> 1. XvMC -- i have an nvidia vid card that supports XvMC based on what i've read, and i want to enable it.
<sung> i tried doing so in the tv playback option, but when i try it, i get an error, failed to reinit video
<sung> also, without xvmc, i'm guessing that's why the visualizations suck in full  screet
<sung> screen, rather
<sung> 2. I've got to pchdtv cards. I'd like to use the "first available" one for doing stuff
<sung> and since there are two, i should be able to watch tv and record on another channel at the same time
<sung> as well as record two different shows at the same time
<sung> make sense?
<superm1> sung, i'm headed to bed, if noone answers, make two posts on the forum
<superm1> okay
<dwf_starband> I have an nvidia card which has the bug of randomly showing a pink screen and locking up when playing back video.
<sung> dwf_starband: it's giving you a hint to go get laid ;)
<sung> horrible joke, i'm sorry
<dwf_starband> in playback settings you can change the prefered decoder, does one of them use the video card less and relly more on the computers processer
<dwf_starband> im married, i dont have that problem
<dwf_starband> no worries im not offended
<dwf_starband> there is Standard, libmpeg, Standard XvMC, and VIA XcMC
<dwf_starband> do you know?
<sung> no, i'm sorry :(
<sung> well
<sung> standard uses no acceleration
<sung> libmpeg apparently works better on amd processors
<dwf_starband> thats what I have been using
<sung> well
<sung> does the machine lock up hard?
<jason_> any linux audio gurus here?
<sung> or can you still ssh into it?
<dwf_starband> it depends, im just learning to use ssh, and its only happened once since i started using it, I tried sshing in and wasnt able to, but then sometimes if press escape and wait a few minutes it returns to the myth menu
<dwf_starband> the problem is its a randomly occuring problem, so its hard to troubleshoot because it only happens when i dont have time to mess with it
<dwf_starband> sometimes like right now, the screen is scrambled pink but still has sound and I can exit normaly
<sung> iteresting
<sung> i really wouldn't know where to troubleshoot htat
<sung> maybe instead of being a mythtv problem, it's a general X problem with your chipset
<sung> what chipset do you have
<sung> or vid card
<dwf_starband> nvidia
<sung> model?
<dwf_starband> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572057
<dwf_starband> 7300
<dwf_starband> I started that thread a while back, and there are others with the same problem, but no solutions
<dwf_starband> its a 7300 GT
<sung> I did a bit research and found out that it's a bug in nvidia driver version 100.14.19. NVidia has annouced that the cause of this problem has been identified and it should be fixed in a future driver release. So it seems we either have to downgrade to previous version or just wait for the next driver release.
<sung> __________________that was a week aog
<dwf_starband> then someone reported downgrading didnt help
<sung> upgrading?
<dwf_starband> The beta driver didn't do the trick for me. Pink screen and lockups still occur, even though they haven't been so common now I think.
<dwf_starband> from 6 days ago
<sung> It's an nvidia bug. I tried downgrading with envy, but had lockup issues. I grabbed 100.14.11 from the nvidia website and all is well now.
<sung> that version?
<sung> screwy
<sung> i'd help further
<sung> but i can barely see
<sung> and i dont know where my glasses are
<sung> and i need to get my contacts out
<dwf_starband> that sucks, contacts really suck
<dwf_starband> im thinking about lasic next year
<sung> i just started using them a few days
<sung> ago
<sung> so my eyes arent used to them
<sung> and now they're burning
<sung> NICE
<sung> wow
<sung> kanye west stronger video is great
<dwf_starband> hmm, interesting, this is the first time it hasnt hard frozen that I had time to mess with it, changing refresh rate did the fix for now
<sung> okay
<benanzo> when the screensaver comes on while I've been away from mythtv for a bit it wont go away when I press buttons on my remote like it used to.  Is there a way to fix this?
<benanzo> so I'm stuck at a black screen
<dwf_starband> can you disable the screensaver? if its on your tv dont you turn the tv off anyways?
<benanzo> Yes it's on my TV but when I turn it back on the screensaver doesn't go away when I press a button on my remote
<benanzo> so my TV is on, but I'm stuck at the black screen
<benanzo> the screensaver used to go away when I pressed a button, but I just installed the newest MythBuntu and now the screensaver stays even if I press a button
<dwf_starband> so cant you disable the screensaver? thats what I was asking if it was on your tv, if thats the case you dont need the screensaver for anything
<benanzo> Yes I could.  How would I disable it in MythBuntu?
<dwf_starband> not sure, ive just set mine up and havent had that problem yet
<benanzo> OK, I'll check around thanks
<dwf_starband> sorry I couldnt help, im going to look, because it would be nice to know, if you find it before me let me know, ok?
<benanzo> gnome-screensaver-preferences
<benanzo> that fixed it
<dwf_starband> ok
<dwf_starband> are you using just mythbuntu or are you using the gnome desktop?
<dwf_starband> thanks, i changed it on mine, ill findo out if it worked or not
<benanzo> MythBuntu
<benanzo> that's better
<CCB0x45> anyone set up the VFD for imon in fusion cases on gutsy?
<CCB0x45> I cant compile the damn vfd driver anymore
<CCB0x45> worked on fiesty
<stevetv> hi.. does anyone else see audio sync problems with the internal player?
<stevetv> happens often for me.  the internal player is "far from perfect".
<stevetv> ill stay with xine for now and wait for .21
<deffcon> guys does anybody know about the problem that the sound is lost after kernel upgrade?
<Toast> Hi, I can't get seem to download 7.10. The torrent tracker is down and the direct link gives a blank page. Does anyone have an alternative source? Thanks.
<Toast> 7.10 of mythbuntu, sorry, I didn't ee I had been redirected.
<Daviey> Toast: did iy not work first time?
<Toast> The redirect was from #mythbuntu to #ubuntu-mythtv. The download didn't redirect.
<superm1> wha??
<superm1> Toast, can you try it again?
<superm1> i hope you didnt have a broken mirror in the redirect list
<Toast> Nothing. I'm downloading from http://www.mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso
<superm1> Daviey, it almost sounds as it might be worthwhile to give a "Download will start soon blah blah" on that page, but if it doesn't here is the mirror your directed to
<superm1> Toast, are you using adblock plus?
<Toast> Baby just woke up. may dissapear without warning.
<superm1> with a ton of stuff on it that might be filtering javascript
<Toast> superm1: yes, and no.
<superm1> Toast, can you disable it for this page
<superm1> and try it again
<superm1> or for mythbuntu.org better yet
<Toast> The only think adblock is blocking from the download page is the google-analytics script.
<superm1> yeah someone else that happened to as well
<superm1> that stops our click tracking to figure out how many people download ISOs
<superm1> and then the page broke
<superm1> he allowed the analytics to run and then it worked
<Toast> That fixed it.
<Toast> Don't really like to have to enable tracking though.
<Toast> Thanks.
<superm1> well we dont like inaccurate counts
<superm1> of isos
<superm1> :)
<superm1> that is also how we determine where the load balancing needs to go to
<superm1> so there is a good reason for it in there
<Toast> What about people without java? I normally use wget for iso's
<Toast> I don't block all scripts for the sake of it :)
<superm1> well try to wget that url
<Toast> only pop-overs and a few known external trackers. Anything from your site would get through.
<superm1> and you will see where it will be redirecting to
<superm1> ande why its filtered
<Toast> True, though you do have to view the page source. Now I know the link is in the source, I can also do the same from Firefox!
<Toast> Ok. Thanks again :)
<remoteless> i have setup irtrans like mentioned here
<remoteless> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2006-July/143475.html
<remoteless> and the irserver can find and understand my remote
<remoteless> but mythtv doens't seem to recognize it
<remoteless> anyone have any thoughts
<remoteless> these instructions were actually the more detailed ones i followed
<remoteless> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304807
<tritium> Hello, jono.
<jono> hey
<tominglis> hey gang, i have a nebula digitv pci card, and am installing mythbuntu for the first time. does anyone know whether the remote control is supported - is it similar to any of the others in the list?
<Daviey> tominglis: i suspect not.. You can "record" the remote manually tho
<Daviey> If you submit your recording to us, we can get it included in future versions
<Daviey> tominglis: ah-ha, you are in luck.  If it isn't included in mythcontrolcentre - you can add it from:
<Daviey> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/nebula_electronics/DigiTV
<Daviey> using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Gutsy#head-025c74d0d3764358ee4e877f536ede253efeaee3
<wil> My mythtv box is experiencing choppy FFWD
<wil> I have tried optimizemythdb.pl to no avail
<tominglis> Daviey: thanks loads!
<sullyt> Plextor tv402u drivers
<sullyt> I am attempting to install the tv402u drivers from wischip with patches.   Drivers compile without an issue.   However, driver fails to load.  dmesg is giving the following error:
<sullyt> snd_go7007: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new;            snd_go7007: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new
<sullyt> This message repeats itself for the different mismatched calls within ALSA
<sullyt> My conclusion is that ALSA modules in the running kernel is not the same as the ALSA modules provided in the source.   Anyone got an idea of what is going on.
<sullyt> Hey, anyone with a Plextor tv402u
<TheQuank> Hi Guys, I need some help with transcoding.  Every place I look on the web has some diffrent way of doing it.  Currently I can find options in my install for mpeg4 and RTjpeg. Can any one tell me the diffrence?
<MythbuntuGuest98> Hello
<MythbuntuGuest98> I installed Mythbuntu yesterday, and was happy with it. I then downloaded all available updates for it, now the options I had on the default install are gone, or moved
<sullyt> Okay,  I've concluded that the headers (linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic) do not match the actual Kernel for ALSA modules.   I am doing a full Kernel build from source.
<sullyt> What the best place to do a bug report against the mismatch in Gutsy.
<sullyt> Also, anyone interested in working with me on doing a writeup on the Plextor TV402u once I get it working?
<sullyt> My mythtv that I used for the last 2.5 years worked super well with this device.   Produces mpeg4 shows at ~1g/hr at high resolution.  Uses almost no CPU.
<MythbuntuGuest56> Just testing the Java IRC Client.  Should I be seeing traffic here?
<JThundley> not on the weekend :)
<tgm4883_laptop> It does help if you have a question to ask it :)
<VonGuard> hi there
<sullyt> Okay, recompiled the kernel and the tv402u now load fine.   Confirmed that linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic does not match installed kernel for ALSA.
<VonGuard> is there a way to get at an itunes music share rom mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-11-04
<solarbaby> sullyt: I'd be interested in helping with the Plextor
<solarbaby> sullyt: I have one that I have not spent any time on making it work.. but I know its a nice device and worth using
<solarbaby> sullyt: its perfect for my old laptop..  lightweight and all
<CCB0x45> hey anyone know how to load an lirc kernel module but not have it conflict with other lirc kernel modules?
<TheQuank> Hey all, I need some help with transcoding. I keep gettin error 139
<tgm4883_laptop> arg, i hate comcast
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, I hate TV contracts
<TheQuank> you have a tv contract?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> not I
<tgm4883_laptop> but contracts that others have that affect how things are broadcast
<TheQuank> ah that whole thing...yeah it sucks
<tgm4883_laptop> it really screws my system up when they blackout a whole channel
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<tgm4883_laptop> when im trying to record it
<TheQuank> oh and here we have like three sets of the samething from three diffrent cities that randomly come and go...but they dont update the listings so i end up trying to record on black channel
<tgm4883_laptop> I was watching the Oregon/Arizona game on ESPN in HD, and halfway through the first quarter they decide the channel needs to be blacked out
<TheQuank> Nice!
<tgm4883_laptop> they switched it to another channel, and I didn't figure it out till halftie
<tgm4883_laptop> so i watched the second quarter in SD :(
<tgm4883_laptop> I was trying everything to get my firewire to prime, but it wouldn't do crap
<tgm4883_laptop> so I pulled my box and hooked the cable box directly up to the tv and still couldn't get it
<TheQuank> wow, that's pritty crappy Cox is bad, but they at least change things on the hour
<tgm4883_laptop> I finally called comcast and they told me they just got the word that they had to black it out
<tgm4883_laptop> so i have to hook everything back up after the gae
<tgm4883_laptop> game
<TheQuank> damn
<tgm4883_laptop> everywhere else in the country the game is still on espnHD, but not here
<tgm4883_laptop> and thats why I hate tv contracts
<TheQuank> I feel your pain on that!
<CCB0x45> whats the score
<CCB0x45> of that game?
<CCB0x45> are you in oregon?
<tgm4883_laptop> Oregon up by 12, driving down to the 20 right now
<tgm4883_laptop> 28 - 16
<CCB0x45> figured as much
<TheQuank> anyone know much about transcoding?
<tgm4883_laptop> what about it?
<tgm4883_laptop> Touchdown!!!!!!
<tgm4883_laptop> TheQuank, what about transcoding?
<TheQuank> I keep getting error 139 when I try and transcode to mpeg4
<TheQuank> I'm rather new to this whole thing, and not sure I have it setup correctly.
<TheQuank> I've done some poking about, but everyone has there own methods of doing it.  I'm really just looking to offload shows to my laptop and watch them on the plain
<TheQuank> plane, sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> nothing really comes up with a search on error 139 either
<tgm4883_laptop> any other messages?
<TheQuank> I'm not really sure where to look for more, I pulled that error off the Backend Status page of MythWeb
<tgm4883_laptop> hm
<tgm4883_laptop> try starting the frontend from the command line, then trying to transcode something.  Hopefully something will error on the command line
<CCB0x45> tgm4883 you know how to set up 2 lirc devices?
<CCB0x45> I have my IR blaster and remote working through my pvr 150
<CCB0x45> but I have  VFD from my case I want to use
<CCB0x45> that uses imon
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, sorry, not to sure about that.  I know you have to have 2 instances of lirc running
<CCB0x45> yea
<CCB0x45> I heard that somewhere
<CCB0x45> I just need like a tutorial or something on how to do it
<Evil_UK> alrighty
<Evil_UK> second time using any form on linux
<Evil_UK> my question
<Evil_UK> i want my shared videos folder on my windows box on my mythbuntu box
<Evil_UK> how would i do that?
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, you need to mount the samba share (from your windows box) into a folder on your mythbuntu box
<Evil_UK> ok thanks
<CCB0x45> has the imdb.pl which came with gutsy been working for anyone?
<CCB0x45> it never finds anything I search for
<pcglue> when my linux box blanks the screen after inactivity, pressing a button on my remote doesn't unblank the screen.  i have to hit a key on the keyboard.  anyone know how to fix this?
<pcglue> it used to work in feisty, but not after i upgraded to gutsy
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, it works fine for me
<CCB0x45> it does?
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, instant blanking or slow fade to black?
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, yep
<CCB0x45> everytime I do search on any video I get nothing
<CCB0x45> is there anything I need to set up?
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, is the video named something normal?
<tgm4883_laptop> ie
<CCB0x45> well how normal is normal
<tgm4883_laptop> if I ripped Monsters Inc, I would name the file Monsters Inc.iso
<tgm4883_laptop> give me an example of one that it wont find
<pcglue> tgm4883_latop, I'm not sure.  it's hard to explain, but the mythtv main menu will blank while i'm watching a recording.  after the recording ends, the screen is blank and i have to hit a key, rather than a remote button.
<CCB0x45> I dunno
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, thats strange
<tgm4883_laptop> any error messages?
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, you don't know which files it wont find?
<CCB0x45> like S1E2 Weeds
<CCB0x45> or something like that
<CCB0x45> they are all named pretty randomly
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, well that would probably primarly search for S1E2, which isn't going to find anything
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, no, none that i can see in backend or frontend logs
<tgm4883_laptop> it's most likely your naming scheme
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, strange
<pcglue> i think it's like the power management kicking in after inactivity
<pcglue> but i have to use the keyboard to wake it up. whereas the remote used to work
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, yea, thats why it's strange
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try disabling the screensaver and dpms
<CCB0x45> tgm4883, is there any good mass renamer scripts?
<CCB0x45> that like strip out bad stuff?
<pcglue> plus it never used to do this while i'm watching a recording.  i mean the recording doesn't blank, but when it ends or i press exit, the myth menu is blank until i press a key
<tgm4883_laptop> CCB0x45, not that I know of. I think there is a thunbar renaming app installed with mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, thats why its strange
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, could you tell me how to disable those?
<tgm4883_laptop> !dpms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<CCB0x45> ok ill check that out
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, could ACPI be something to disable too?
<tgm4883_laptop> I haven't heard of ACPI causing this issue
<pcglue> tgm4883_laptop, i think i find how to disable dpms: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-22.html
<pcglue> i'll try that
<TheQuank> Hey is there a way to add a 2nd hard disk to the space mythbuntu can record to?
<tgm4883_laptop> pcglue, yep, thats the right guide
<tgm4883_laptop> TheQuank, yes, but it's not easy unless you set up LVM with your first drive
<tgm4883_laptop> it will be much much easier in .21
<TheQuank> how soon till .21?
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/roadmap
<tgm4883_laptop> ^^ bugs in .21
<tgm4883_laptop> to give you an idea, it was between 100 and 110 a month before Mythbuntu release
<Evil_UK> tgm4883_laptopi have samaba installed and working
<MythbuntuGuest69> :) .. i search though that today looking for improvements to the internal player
<Evil_UK> now i need to find out how to find the shared folders
<stevetv> lol.. better. mythbuntuguest69 doesnt suit me
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, do you have smbfs installed?
<Evil_UK> does it come preinstalled with mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't think so
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, mount -t smbfs //servername/sharename /mountdirectory -o username=mywindowsusername,password=mywindowspassword
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, ^^^ to mount the windows share from the command line
<Evil_UK> ok thanks
<TheQuank> so LVM requers a total rebuild then huh?
<tgm4883_laptop> that will go away when you reboot
<Evil_UK> gonna take me forver to type that lol
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, SSH in?
<Evil_UK> the computers right next to me lol
<tgm4883_laptop> TheQuank, well, you could backup your shows, then make the LVM, then restore them
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, if you SSH in, you can copy and paste the important info
<tgm4883_laptop> because
<tgm4883_laptop> you will need it again when you want to make it permanant
<tgm4883_laptop> by adding this to your /etc/fstab
<tgm4883_laptop> /servername/sharename /mountdirectory smbfs username=windowsuserename,password=windowspassword 0 0
<TheQuank> I'm not so much worried about the shows, as re-configuring all the settings on this thing
<Evil_UK> hold on windows just found the shared folder on the linux box
<tgm4883_laptop> TheQuank, then it should be no problem
<TheQuank> so I dont have to reinstall everything?
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, yea, thats what happens when you installed Samba, sorry about that, you don't need samba installed to access windows shares from Ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> TheQuank, how is your drive partitioned right now?
<Evil_UK> its ok :D
<TheQuank> Uses all of the first disk
<TheQuank> I just ran the auto installer off the live CD
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> so ideally your going to want to reinstall everything to do this
<tgm4883_laptop> or you could run trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> how big is the hard drive it is installed on right now?
<TheQuank> only 40 gig, looking to add another 40
<tgm4883_laptop> k
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, if I were you i'd reinstall
<tgm4883_laptop> backup the database and reinstall, then restore the database
<tgm4883_laptop> that will keep all your settings
<tgm4883_laptop> although your going to want to do a specialized install in order to get LVM setup
<TheQuank> I'm planning on a larger rig, once I get a better feel for what I'm doing.....
<TheQuank> so If I blow the whole thing, its no big deal
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> well then IMO, you should reinstall
<tgm4883_laptop> but manually partition your rig
<TheQuank> but mean time LVM would let me span the drives?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> LVM would let you span the drives
<tominglis> hey i did a clean install of mythbuntu earlier, and now i get a 'hal failed to initialise' message every time i restart, and the network / disc & flash mounting don't work
<tominglis> does anyone know how to solve this?
<tgm4883_laptop> tominglis, did you md5sum the iso, burn it slow, and verify the cd?
<tominglis> yes i think so
<tominglis> it was working fine until i turned the machine on this evening
<tominglis> i had taken out the wireless card if that makes any difference?
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tominglis> but i think it had started giving me the message before that anyway
<tominglis> i have downloaded the latest updates
<tominglis> and also mousepad and the proprietary codecs
<VonGuard> wow
<VonGuard> beats the pants off of #mythdora
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, we try ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> tominglis, thats strange.  I'm hesitant to have you reinstall hal though.  Should we try a memtest first?
<TheQuank> <-- agrees with VonGuard
<VonGuard> heh
<VonGuard> i am reformatting reinstalling mythbuntu over mythdora 4.0
<VonGuard> but frankly, both are pissing me off
<tominglis> a memtest?
<tominglis> is there a command for that?
<VonGuard> mythdora won't go above 640x480 resolution so i can't click "apply" in the gnome menu windows. Mythbuntu, however, defauilts to a resolution in the 1920x1600 range, so I can't see or read  anything on screen to change it!
<tgm4883_laptop> tominglis, yea, stick the mythbuntu cd in and restart.  memtest should be an option at the boot menu
<tgm4883_laptop> I think it might be an option in grub too
<stevetv> vongauar.. mythbuntu uses nvidia autodetect i believe.. just edit xorg.conf to the resolution you want
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, did you try safe graphics mode?
<VonGuard> ok
<VonGuard> i can't choose that
<VonGuard> i have a usb keyboard and mythobuntu won't see it until after it defaults and timesout to install
<VonGuard> on the initial menu
<VonGuard> what is that, grub?
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, you can't set your bios to allow usb keyboards?
<tgm4883_laptop> try editing the xorg.conf file then
<VonGuard> nope, the bios seems not to have that option
<VonGuard> and i can't update because there are no marks on the motherboard
<VonGuard> there are chips and pieces from 4 different motherboard makers
<VonGuard> i know it's bios, but american megatrands doesn't offer updates, only the end manu of the motherboard
<VonGuard> I LOVE PCS
<tgm4883_laptop> well foxbuntu would be happy to help everyone
<VonGuard> hehehe
<tgm4883_laptop> ;)
<tominglis> running memtest
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, hello to you too
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, that sucks. My bios has an option for legacy USB
<tgm4883_laptop> makes life easier
<stevetv> does anyone here use / tried a usb tuner?  i wasnt aware.. but usb has a large bandwidth than pci.. presumably why digitalnow recommend usb duel tuners rather than pci duel tuners
<VonGuard> hmmm
<VonGuard> salvage computer, of course
<VonGuard> and it's even slower than what i had
<VonGuard> not surprised stevetv
<VonGuard> usb 2.0 is faster thn firewire 400 , i think
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, it is, but not for sustained data transfer
<VonGuard> anyway, i am installing now. i hope this is smooth, cause i'll bothering yall with questions if it don't
<VonGuard> ah yeah, usb is flakier
<stevetv> :) not what i expected.. duel usb tuners open up the option of having LOTS of tuners... and improving choices of micro atx boards..
<VonGuard> 1000's of tuners
<VonGuard> with multiple usb busses
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, give me a HDHomerun anyday
<stevetv> vongaurd.. cant u just ssh in an edit xrog.conf?
<VonGuard> ssh isn't on
<stevetv> tgm4883.. im australian.  hdhomerun doesnt mean anything to me
<VonGuard> and the xorg.conf mythbuntu is using is on the cd at install, right?
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, that ok, i wont hold you being australian against you ;)
<stevetv> no it generates it based on your choices
<VonGuard> i just accidentally clicked on the desktop, and the formating bar vanished....
<stevetv> ;)
<VonGuard> nothing in the app tray, cause there is no app tray
<stevetv> vonguard.. so just ctrl alt F1 and edit xorg.conf from the command line?
<VonGuard> i didin't try. instead, i hooked up a monitor
<VonGuard> it displays at a resolution i can read
<VonGuard> and i am installing this way
<VonGuard> then i'll hook it to the tv later with a premade xorg.conf, ready for it
<stevetv> u can do that i guess
<VonGuard> with all the trouble this machine has given me today, i am thinking rather thuggishly about my troubleshooting
<VonGuard> anyhoo, the installer vanished on me...
<VonGuard> it's still working though
<VonGuard> in the background
<stevetv> HDHomerun does look nice tho.
<stevetv> man i hate this backwards country
<stevetv> ud laugh at our "broadband"
<VonGuard> corporations have more rights than individual citizens
<VonGuard> at least in the us
<stevetv> lol.. move to canada
<stevetv> .. or mexico
<VonGuard> anywhere but here
<VonGuard> with bushy boy
<stevetv> theyre all the same imho
<Evil_UK> tgm4883_laptop i have the videos on the linux box under file:///var/lib/mythtv/videos
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil
<Evil_UK> i have 6 .avi in there
<Evil_UK> but mythtv dosnt see them
<Evil_UK> even thought i pointed mythtv to look there
<tgm4883_laptop> Evil_UK, ok, so now you should be able to go into setup>Video manager
<tgm4883_laptop> that scans the folder for videos first
<Evil_UK> oh ok
<tgm4883_laptop> then you can go watch them
<stevetv> evil_UK .. i agree, in a perfect world it would autodetect them.
<Evil_UK> thanks tgm4883_laptop everyhting works now :D
<tgm4883_laptop> stevetv, Evil_UK you can set it up to be browsable if you like.  It's in mythvideo settings
<stevetv> tgm4883 .. i didn't realise that setting made scanning for new videos unnecessary?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea i think it does
<stevetv> hmm.. ill try it then.  mythtv has entirely too many settings that i still dont understand.
<stevetv> lol.. and ive been playing with it for .. 3 years!
<stevetv> not that im particularly computer literate tho
<pcglue> does anyone have streaming recordings working?  can i watch recordings through a browser on linux/windows?
<foxbuntu> pcglue, are you talking about from the .21 trunk ver of Myth?
<pcglue> no, i'm using .20.2
<foxbuntu> pcglue, I thought that was only in Trunk...I could be wrong however, I am using trunk with streaming
<foxbuntu> and yes to streams quite nice via a browser
<foxbuntu> in both windows/linux
<pcglue> foxbuntu, that answers part of my question... it's not available in .20.2.  =)
<foxbuntu> pcglue, yeah...I will warn that we don't support trunk in here either
<stevetv> knoppmyth has a flash video player for mythtv recordings
<stevetv> lol.. but thats knoppmyth and this is mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> stevetv, I will boot for promoting Knopp
<foxbuntu> lol...j/k
<stevetv> .. ouch :)
<pcglue> foxbuntu, is trunk only available through compiling it yourself?  or can you add a PPA and do apt-get install?
<foxbuntu> we are actually working on a community project with them
<foxbuntu> pcglue, there is a PPA for it...but I HIGHLY reccomend to not upgrade to it unless you plan on working on Myth and bugs allot
<pcglue> foxbuntu, ok, i probably don't want to get into that
<tominglis> tgm4883_laptop: hey tgm, memtest is on the second pass, and there are no errors so far
<VonGuard> the mythtv interface is very slow for me
<VonGuard> no, it's frozen
<VonGuard> yay
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, system specs
<VonGuard> 2.5ghz 1.0gb
<VonGuard> 128mb card
<VonGuard> i'm poking at it
<tgm4883_laptop> did you load the drivers for you vid card?
<VonGuard> yup
<VonGuard> it's running fine now
<VonGuard> killed and restarted x
<VonGuard> grrr
<VonGuard> now it's frozen again
<VonGuard> went into config general settings in the myth menu, when i hit escape... buuuuuuuuuh
<VonGuard> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand it just changed resolutions on me for no reason
<tominglis> tgm4883_laptop: should i try reinstalling hal?
<tominglis> there were no errors in 2 pass memtest
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, what do you think?
<tgm4883_laptop> tominglis, post the error again
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, sorry about what?
<tgm4883_laptop> tominglis, is getting a hal initialization error
<foxbuntu> hal?
<tominglis> internal error: failed to initialize HAL!
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> ok
<VonGuard> hmph, sure doesn't like it when i hit escape to exit to x. just sits there forever
<tominglis> i installed this morning, and it started occuring this evening
<tominglis> so there was a period where the machine was rebooting fine
<tgm4883_laptop> VonGuard, you probably need to install your restricted drivers
<tominglis> i have installed latest updates, mousepad, and proprietory codecs
<tominglis> have also remove my wireless card
<VonGuard> hmmm
<VonGuard> weren;t they already installed?
<VonGuard> the warnings all said i was already using restricted drivers
<VonGuard> or seemed to
<foxbuntu> tominglis, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291130#6
<VonGuard> where the fuck did it put xorg.conf?
<VonGuard> resolution is 640, so i can't even hit any buttons in the nvidia control panel
<tominglis> hey fox, where do i make that change?
<tominglis> can't find the option for it?
<foxbuntu> tominglis, thats from the desktop
<tominglis> ?
<tominglis> i mean, whereabouts is the option to add a delay to the auto logon?
<foxbuntu> its not inside MythTV
<foxbuntu> well its also in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<tominglis> oh ok, i will look there?
<tominglis> is there no gui in mythbuntu?
<tominglis> for it
<foxbuntu> if you right click the desktop there would be
<foxbuntu> but that is behind Myth
<tominglis> behind myth?
<foxbuntu> Myth frontend (the GUI on the TV) has a Xfce desktop behind it
<tominglis> yeah, that's what i'm using
<VonGuard> ok, can i set up a samba share to mount automatically on mythbuntu boot?
<VonGuard> no places menu...
<VonGuard> i am a retard
<tominglis> the option for auto login is not used in gdm.conf?
<tominglis> do you know where it is invoked?
<VonGuard> fuck it
<VonGuard> i give up. i'm installing ubuntu and then pushing in myth
<VonGuard> maybe not even gonna bother. vlc will be all i really need
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<LastMall> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> I just came here to check out where I will probably spend a lot of time in the near future... :D
<MilhousePunkRock> Got an "old" P4 which I am going to turn into a mythical convergence box...
<MythbuntuGuest56> I'm new to mythbuntu, one of the main atractions is burning DVD's to hard drive, but I'm unable to get it working...Could anyone help?
<directhex> where are you based, geographically?
<MythbuntuGuest56> USA - michigan
<directhex> then you can't legally run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" to make commercial dvds work. sorry
<directhex> DMCA and all that
<Dr_willis_> well is it legal if you run it.. but then never actually watch dvd;s :)
<Dr_willis_> for 'research'
<MythbuntuGuest56> IC......
<directhex> the law says you have no right to watch your own dvds, y'see
<Dr_willis_> but you have 'fair' use right.. but not the right to use the right.
<Dr_willis_> I always love explaining this stuff to guys at work.
<MythbuntuGuest56> So based this option is based on preselected geographical location from installation procedure?
<Dr_willis_> Technicially If you have 4 kids.. and you want them to sit there and watch  the "Cars" Dvd. you 'technicially' need 4 copies of the dvd also.
<Dr_willis_> Or so the MPAA guys said.
<MythbuntuGuest56> I appreciate the help
<directhex> it's not done in the installer, as it'd be illegal for US mirrors to host mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest56> So this command "..." I should stay awayfrom "..."
<solarbaby> Dr_willis: I wish I could have used that excuse in school when they'd make the class sit there and watch some stupid move in English class, while the teacher uses the entire class period to grade papers
<solarbaby> "Teacher I will call the MPAA on you unless you cease this illegal activity immediately..  grade your papers at home"
<MythbuntuGuest56> will the comand I found in the forum cause troubles "mtd -d"
<solarbaby> "Alternatively you can buy 43 copies of (Of Mice and Men)"
<solarbaby> I think the MPAA should start contributing to GPL community
<Dr_willis_> I think the MPAA should die a nasty death. :)
<solarbaby> I agree
<solarbaby> I think Buffy The Vampire Slayer should stake it in the heart
<Dr_willis_> or about 2.4 ft lower....
<Dr_willis_> :)
<MythbuntuGuest56> Theoretically, if I were to run the command above in a legal country, how would I be able to browse the ISO after completion of the burn for playback?
<MythbuntuGuest89> Hopefully quick question, I have two hard drives in mythbuntu pc, ide1 is running operating system, I have purchased 500gb sata and would like all recordings to save there...How might I acomplish this?
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest89,  you could just mount the new hd. and make a soft link from the current recording directory to a dir on the new mounted drive
<MythbuntuGuest89> There are no drive managers that I can find in mythbuntu, I sort a ubuntu noobie
<Dr_willis_> This is when it pays to know the fundamentals. :)
<Dr_willis_> You could install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop if you wanted
<Dr_willis_> In short. you would 'edit the fstab' file to mount the newly partitioned/formated disk in a good location.
<MythbuntuGuest89> would it affect mythbuntu install if i installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Dr_willis_> MythbuntuGuest89,  it will affect it in that there will be other destops you can use
<Dr_willis_> Im using a Mythubuntu box here. with kubuntu and ubuntu isntalled. :)
<Dr_willis_> got MythTV on the tv. and desktop on this monitor
<MythbuntuGuest89> so i could just run "sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop" without any troubles?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest89, unless you plan on using it as a desktop also, there is no reason to install those.  It's a waste of space
<MythbuntuGuest89> so i just nead to research how to mount the sata drive and make a soft link
<tgm4883> how big is your primary drive/do you still want to use it for recordings?
<Dr_willis_> theres the MythUbuntu tool i thougght that could enable the other desktops as well.
<Dr_willis_> Mount the drive to like /media/NewRecordings  make a directory in there called recordings
<tgm4883> Dr_willis_, you can enable the other desktops, but if you aren't planning on using it as a desktop too, they you shouldn't do that
<tgm4883> IMHO
<Dr_willis_> link /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/   to the new dir. (i always get the ln -s command backwards)
<Dr_willis_> tgm4883,  This is when it pays to know the shell. :)
<tgm4883> or set mythtv to record to the mounted dir
<tgm4883> ie, I have mine set to record to /mythtv/recordings
<Dr_willis_> yea. also any OLD recordings would need to get moved to that new dir. befor ya make the link.
<MythbuntuGuest89> ueah i would prefer to have all content saved to a no-os drive
<Dr_willis_> thers a lot of little 'things' to watchout for
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest89, perfect, then you should format the new drive as XFS, and mount it to somewhere such as /mythtv
<tgm4883> IMO
<tgm4883> what is your favorite tool for partitioning?
<MythbuntuGuest89> most my partitioning tools are dos based
<tgm4883> heh
<MythbuntuGuest89> im attempting to swith all desktops to linux, this is the only distro where im unable to find a gui to make it easy for me
<tgm4883> i'd use gparted then
<Dr_willis_> I am used to the old classic linux fdisk command. :)
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest89, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dr_willis_> gparted live cd's are also a must have in the pc toolbox
<tgm4883> also
<tgm4883> sudo apt-get install xfsprogs
<MythbuntuGuest89> great gParted working for me...
<MythbuntuGuest89> could i just enter the myth settings and change its default save location to say hd2 or whatever my new drive mounts to?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest89, yes, but you will need to mount the new drive first
<tgm4883> IMHO, i'd make a /mythtv dir and mount it there
<MythbuntuGuest89> OK i think i understand what drive mounting means in linux terms, its prety much a dir that liks another piece of storage hardware
<tgm4883> yea, i'm ok with that description :)
<MythbuntuGuest89> Gparted has located my extra HD under /dev/sda1
<MythbuntuGuest89> am i able to make the mount through Gparted?
<tgm4883> sounds good
<tgm4883> I dont think so
<tgm4883> as we will want to have it mounted permanatly, we will need to edit fstab
<tgm4883> err /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> you will want something like this     /dev/sda1 /mythtv        xfs     defaults        0       2
<tgm4883> providing you formated it to XFS
<tgm4883> nano /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> ^^ to edit fstab
<MythbuntuGuest89> got it...restart required?
<tgm4883> also make sure that you have made the /mythtv dir first (well, before you reboot)
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> Ok, so you have edited fstab and made the directory?
<MythbuntuGuest89> i need to make the dir
<tgm4883> ok, make the dir, then do
<tgm4883> sudo mount -a
<MythbuntuGuest89> do i need to chmod the dir
<tgm4883> yes, sec
<tgm4883> the recording dir should be 775
<tgm4883> and should be owned by mythtv
<tgm4883> so if you are like me, you will have
<tgm4883> thomas@zeus:/mythtv$ ls -l
<tgm4883> total 4
<tgm4883> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 4096 2007-11-03 16:50 recordings
<tgm4883> thomas@zeus:/mythtv$
<tgm4883> so I have a recordings dir inside my /mythtv dir
<MythbuntuGuest89> IC
<MythbuntuGuest89> so now that the drive is mounted to /mythtv how can i verify its got the proper storage space availible?
<MythbuntuGuest89> and not using the os drive?
<tgm4883> have you chmod and chown the dir?
<MythbuntuGuest89> yuppers
<MythbuntuGuest89> ow its the df command
<MythbuntuGuest89> got it
<MythbuntuGuest89> hey thats fantastic..I thank you so much for the help
<tgm4883> that will show you your free disk space
<tgm4883> but now we need to set mythtv to record to that dir
<tgm4883> which is in mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> should be second screen under general
<MythbuntuGuest89> change it to /mythtv/mythtv?
<tgm4883> and mythtv-setup will test that dir to make sure everything is setup right, if it gives you an error when you try to exit then we need to fix something
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> where do you want your recordings stored?
<tgm4883> mine is
<tgm4883>  /mythtv/recordings
<MythbuntuGuest89> I made a sub-dir in the mount incase I want to use the drive for something else also
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> so yours will be /mythtv/mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest89> lol yeah...
<tgm4883> you will want to make sure that your subdir has the correct ownership and privledges
<tgm4883> but mythtv-setup will check for that
<MythbuntuGuest89> cannot create /mythtv/mythtv/test
<tgm4883> ok
<MythbuntuGuest89> so i probably need to mod that dir again
<tgm4883> yea probably
<tgm4883> can you run ls -l in the /mythtv dir
<tgm4883> and post the output
<MythbuntuGuest89> drwxrwxr-x 2
<tgm4883> should be more than just that
<tgm4883> like drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 4096 2007-11-03 16:50 recordings
<MythbuntuGuest89> drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv root 29 2007-11-04 14:40 mythtv
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> i'd do
<tgm4883> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /mythtv/mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest89> yeah i put mythtv instead of /mythtv/mythtv
<tgm4883> well that should be fine
<tgm4883> as long as your in the right dir when you do it
<tgm4883> but i'd make sure you put mythtv:mythtv
<tgm4883> as the user:group
<tgm4883> or is it group:user?
<tgm4883> user:group
<tgm4883> i'd make both mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest89> I thought it was chown user file
<tgm4883> it is
<tgm4883> but
<tgm4883> from chown help
<tgm4883> chown root:staff /u  Likewise, but also change its group to "staff".
<tgm4883> you want to change the group
<tgm4883> so right now it's in the root group for ownership
<tgm4883> instead of the mythtv group
<tgm4883> so you do
<tgm4883> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv mythtv
<tgm4883> if you are in the /mythtv dir
<tgm4883> or if you are in any other dir
<tgm4883> you do
<tgm4883> sudo chown mythtv:mythtv /mythtv/mythtv
<tgm4883> mythtv:mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest89> yup no errors now
<tgm4883> ^^sets user
<tgm4883> sets group^^
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> so now you should be able to move any previous recordings from /var/lib/mythtv/recordings to /mythtv/mythtv
<Dr_willis_>  /mythtv/mythtv   :) -- i got WAY too many dirctories named with recusion like that.. heh heh
<Dr_willis_>  /stuff/stuff/stuff
<MythbuntuGuest89> what terminal command is for moving files?
<MythbuntuGuest89> mv?
<tgm4883> yea
<MythbuntuGuest89> well im going to open up the front-end and see if it reads that souce
<MythbuntuGuest89> success
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<MythbuntuGuest89> now the onlything I need before using the media center is to figure out why the recorded video plays back choppy
<MythbuntuGuest89> probably the ATI drivers or something
<tgm4883> probably
<tgm4883> which card?
<MythbuntuGuest89> onboard x1250 hdmi from asus
<MythbuntuGuest89> from what I read... Nvidia is the way to go
<tgm4883> yes, but hopefully that will be changed soon
<MythbuntuGuest89> only motion is affected...still images apear clean
<MythbuntuGuest89> mythtv does recognize all outputs...HDMI composite RGB
<TheQuank> Hi, I can't see my second hard disk, is there something I need to do to initalise and format it>
<MythbuntuGuest89> here you go again tgm4883.....
<tgm4883_Laptop> heh
<tgm4883_Laptop> TheQuank, you probably need to mount it
<tgm4883_Laptop> what have you done to it so far?
<TheQuank> I confermed it shows up in the BIOS
<TheQuank> :)
<Dr_willis_> Partition it, format it, mount it. :)
<directhex> Buy it, use it, break it, fix it,
<directhex> Trash it, change it, melt - upgrade it,
<directhex> Charge it, pawn it, zoom it, press it,
<directhex> Snap it, work it, quick - erase it,
<directhex> Write it, cut it, paste it, save it,
<directhex> Load it, check it, quick - rewrite it,
<dwf_starband> is there a way to run the frnnt end in a resizable window? I tried selecting Run the frontend in a window under apperances but it didnt seem to affect anythng
<Dr_willis_> Hmm. In the front end  select recording to watch.. thers icons at the bootom.  the CC i understand for Closed captioning. but whats the little roll of Toilet Paper, and some sort of Red Circle/Checkbox mean. :)
<Dr_willis_> At leat it looks like a little roll of paper. :)
<sung> hrmm
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-27
<Coded1> im trying to set up my remote its a pinnacle pctv (old SD capture card) with a serial adaptor for the remote.  I cant seem to get it to work though.  any one know how to trouble shoot this kind of thing?
<||ChAoS||> I am stumped, and I have been out on the ubutu channel trying to get help because this didnt seem like the right place.  I have mythbuntu installed.. and I cant get my sound card working.. makes recording from my tvcard kinda hard... anyone have time to talk though this and offer up some suggestions?.
<ajhtiredwolf> oobe, heya
<||ChAoS||> anyone around that can help with my audio problem?
<morphine> Hi folks, I am trying to install a 0.20 frontend on my machine, but can't figure out how to install that older version
<trumpetmic> ﻿how do mythbuntu and linuxmce compare?
<trumpetmic> how does mythbuntu compare with elisa?
<captmo> anyone here ever use the ati tv wonder ve? I got it working but it will only scan 14/98 channels.
<captmo> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> captmo, is that 14 and 98, or 14 of 98
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't know jack about your card, but if it's only scanning 14 of 98 channels, you probably have it set to us-bcast instead of us-cable in mythtv setup
<captmo> 14 out of 98
<captmo> i will try that also
<captmo> other than the channel issue it is working great
<tgm4883_laptop> yea try that, the symptoms of your problem are textbook us-bcast setting
<captmo> is the us-bcast for over the air programming?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop> bcast = broadcast
<captmo> makes sense
<captmo> now i just need a better card that is not fuzzy
<tgm4883_laptop> yep, the hauppauge cards are nice
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, the hvr-1800 works oob in 8.10
<captmo> what would i have to do to make my normal ubuntu run myth? so that i am not dual booting?
<tgm4883_laptop> easiest way is to install mythbuntu-control-centre
<tgm4883_laptop> then configure from there
<captmo> so install mythbuntu and turn that into my regular desktop?
<captmo> instead of install ubuntu and install myth after?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> you could
<tgm4883_laptop> or just install mythbuntu-control-centre from ubuntu
<captmo> will that run the backend too?
<tgm4883_laptop> captmo, yes, sec
<tgm4883_laptop> captmo, you can add mythbuntu to a ubuntu system, or ubuntu to a mythbuntu system
<tgm4883_laptop> which is already setup?
<captmo> well both now
<captmo> so im getting control-centre for my ubuntu build
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<captmo> it will make it a lot easier so i dont have to reboot to watch tv
<tgm4883_laptop> captmo, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd recommend installing the backend part from MCC, but for the frontend installing it via synaptic
<captmo> i just did the control-centre from synaptic and it did the entire thing
<captmo> should i change that
<tgm4883_laptop> no thats fine, you installed the control ceentre, but that only allows you to configure the parts so it only will install what you need
<tgm4883_laptop> you haven't installed the mythtv parts yet
<tgm4883_laptop> take a look at this screenshot
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/148
<tgm4883_laptop> this is MCC and this is where you will tell it what type of system you want so it can install and configure the mythtv parts
<captmo> ok i know that mythbuntu
<captmo> so do i just enable the frontend and backend in cc?
<tgm4883_laptop> you can, but like I said, I wouldn't enable the frontend part in CC
<tgm4883_laptop> the reason is because it will install the themes, XFCE and such IIRC
<tgm4883_laptop> so I'd just install the backend then install mythtv-frontend from synaptic
<captmo> oh ok that makes sensse
<tgm4883_laptop> yea if you wanted to convert the whole thing to a frontend only, then you use mcc to install the frontend, but sincce you want to use it as a desktop too i'd use synaptic
<captmo> ok
<captmo> and it configures the same?
<tgm4883_laptop> the frontend doesn't need much configuring.  You might have to tell it the ip of the backend, but I doubt it
<tgm4883_laptop> most configuring is done for the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> which should be done for you
<captmo> is there any way to transfer my settings from my mythbuntu build?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you need to backup your db and then restore it here
<tgm4883_laptop> are you familiar with how to do that?
<captmo> no not really i have used mysql for websites before but i have not run my own server
<captmo> google has become my best friend
<MythbuntuGuest76> does anyone know of a website with specs (what hardware was used) for systems that are known to run mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> captmo, i'd use phpmyadmin if I were you, it seems easier to use for me anyway.  Either someone else will have to run you through the steps or i'll have to do it later, I have to run
<tgm4883_laptop> or google is your friend ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest76, the only one I know of is not Mythbuntu related and is out of date.  I do know of some vendors you can purchase preinstalled mythbuntu on though
<tgm4883_laptop> !merch%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about merch%
<tgm4883_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.org/merchandise
<captmo> tgm4883_laptop: thanks a ton for the help... If i have any troubles I will post here later
<gpd> my .dmrc file is ok - now lost as to how to fix.
<gpd> I lost my /home drive. I setup using mythbuntu-control-panel - to auto login and stat mythbuntu session - but it just comes up with a standard XFCE desktop and doesn't run mythfrontend.
<Marcus-R> Setting up IR.  PVR-150 or USB-UIRT.  Experiences?
<CRXLPY> I need a link to a good doc to help me with migrating my dvr to new hdwr
<CRXLPY> I am swapping the mobo and cpu, the rest is staying the same
<CRXLPY> does the doc here backup the names of the recordings? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Backup_your_database
<CRXLPY> I dont care about hardware setup info. I have alot of recordings that are named in the gibberish that mythtv names them and I dont want to be forced to spend days renaming them by hand after I change my mobo and reinstall
<mighty-d> Hi
<CRXLPY> hi
<mighty-d> do you know if the wintv hvr 1950 card works on mythbuntu?
<CRXLPY> I know of no wintv cards that DONT work.  but I know nothing about that card
<mighty-d> CRXLPY, which kernel runs the current  stable mythbuntu?
<CRXLPY> mine is running 2.6.24-21
<mighty-d> is this the latest?
<CRXLPY> as far as I know.....  I keep it updated
<mighty-d> ok, thanks
<CRXLPY> not the latest kernel. but the latest kernel packaged for mythbuntu
<mighty-d> thanks a lot CRXLPY
<CRXLPY> yw
<mighty-d> going to battle this now... cya
<CRXLPY> maybe that karma will pay off and I will get help ;^)
<tgm4883_laptop> your wish is granted
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, i've never seen that script before
<CRXLPY> hi tgm4883_laptop how r u?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could try it, but i'm not sure what would happen
<tgm4883_laptop> in theory, it should work
<tgm4883_laptop> what exactly do you want to migrate?  Just recordings?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm good
<CRXLPY> well how would you backup your stuff b4 swapping the mobo?
<CRXLPY> I am upgrading the cpu+mobo
<CRXLPY> the rest is staying the same
<CRXLPY> so new chipset and all will make me need to do a new install (right?)
<tgm4883_laptop> not necessarly
<tgm4883_laptop> are you switching vid cards from ati/nvidia/intel to a different one?
<CRXLPY> moving from athXP to ath64
<tgm4883_laptop> ie, ati to nvidia
<tgm4883_laptop> do you want to install the 64-bit version?
<CRXLPY> no, only the mobo+cp will change. same hdd, vid
<CRXLPY> maybe change the soundcard
<CRXLPY> the driver for the one in it has been flakey
<tgm4883_laptop> well if you stay the same architecture, then you could just try switching out the boards
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd backup though first just in case
<CRXLPY> but I play my recordings on remote frontends and the sound is fine there so the sound card isnt a big issue
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd probably backup the entire db and all my recordings to a separate drive
<CRXLPY> I have a bunch of recordings and I dont want to loose the info on them
<tgm4883_laptop> exactly
<CRXLPY> I record to a separate drive
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> then i'd just backup the db then
<CRXLPY> well some of my rec are on the system drive
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have room to move them?
<CRXLPY> oh yeah
<tgm4883_laptop> I believe you can just move them onto your other drive and they should be fine
<CRXLPY> and the db will still know what the rec is?  it isnt drive dependent?
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't believe so.  IIRC, it is just dependent on the file name, so as long as you have that drive in a storage directory then it should be able to find it
<tgm4883_laptop> i don't belive so was directed toward the second part
<tgm4883_laptop> the drive dependent question
<CRXLPY> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> worst case, we move them back right?
<tgm4883_laptop> you could probably test this right now by just moving one
<CRXLPY> yeh that make sense , I will try
<CRXLPY> gonna shut down the backend first (not the sys, just mythtv)
<CRXLPY> ummmm  how do I tell the backend to shutdown w/o telling it to shutdown the computer?  I never needed to do that b4
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/mythbackend stop
<tgm4883_laptop> or
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<tgm4883_laptop> I forget which one it is
<CRXLPY> no dash   ok
<CRXLPY> oops with hyphen
<CRXLPY> there is a flaw in this test......    I have so many recordings I wont know if it gets lost or not. I have no way to know which file I am moving
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> do you have a desktop on your backend?
<CRXLPY> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> would you recognize which show it was if you watched it?
<CRXLPY> I can find one ,sure
<CRXLPY> hmmm, I may be better off than I thought
<CRXLPY> I dont record to the system drive at all
<CRXLPY> I realized the dirs I have are on other drives once I started tracking one down to move
<CRXLPY> now about backing up the db
<CRXLPY> I am noticing that there is a "create DB backups group" option in the setup.  Is that part of making backup of the recordings db tgm4883_laptop?
<CRXLPY> I never set it
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't know
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd just make a backup of the whole db using phpmyadmin
<CRXLPY> ok I have never used that. is it a pkg I need to get?
<tgm4883_laptop> I would, it allows you to manage your mysql db via a web interface
<CRXLPY> ok
<hads> Or use mysqldump
<CRXLPY> I screwed up. I picked the wrong apache now it wont finish installing
<CRXLPY> removing and starting over
<hads> mysqldump --all-databases > mysql_back.sql
<hads> Or if you just want the mythtv database `mysqldump mythconverg > mythtv_backip.sql`
<CRXLPY> mmm thx
<CRXLPY> I was in the process of bringing up phpmyadmin hads. so since I have it in front of me now....   I cant log in. what user/passwd is it wanting?
<CRXLPY> tgm4883_laptop ?
<hads> CRXLPY: No idea
<CRXLPY> hads can mysqldump backup only the rec info (w/o setup info)
<hads> mysqldump will dump your database. If you want to remove parts of it you'll have to edit the dump.
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, had to take the dogs out
<tgm4883_laptop> err
<tgm4883_laptop> root
<tgm4883_laptop> root I think
<tgm4883_laptop> mysqldump should be able to do table only, but I don't know the commands for that
<CRXLPY> back
<CRXLPY> I cant login as root
<CRXLPY> access denied
<tgm4883_laptop> CRXLPY, do you have a root password on your mysql?
<CRXLPY> I dont remember setting one
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-28
<CRXLPY> AHA
<CRXLPY> I was trying to login as systemroot  not dbroot
<CRXLPY> no passwd was the answer
<CRXLPY> I guess I should fix that
<hads> tgm4883_laptop: Can too, I've never done it. mysqldump mythconverg recorded etc etc
<CRXLPY> ok I have a backup saved on another system  whoopee
<CRXLPY> now I am ready to do the swap?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea you shhould be able to swap now
<tgm4883_laptop> you have things backed up in case stuff goes wonky
<CRXLPY> it is down, now to check the grill and pull the case
<CRXLPY> wellllll  after all that, I may be putting it on hold. the swap I have is not a guaranteed good set
<CRXLPY> grrrr, always nice to get news at the last sec
<judith_> I stream recorded video over the network but a 1 hour recording shows as having only 39 minutes of play time! Why the discrepancy?
<Guest85495> I have Mythbuntu 8.04 installed but my video play back is very poor.  Even dvd's don't play well.  Video is very choppy. Oh and I'm new to this.
<Guest85495> Any recommendations on hot improve video play would be much appreciated.
<Guest85495> My system isn't too poor 2.2ghz dual processor and 3gb of RAM..
<superm1> Guest85495, make sure that you have the proprietary drivers for your video card enabled
<superm1> if they are available
<superm1> open up mcc and pick the drivers tab
<superm1> !mcc | Guest85495
<Zinn> Guest85495: Mythbuntu Control Centre, one of the biggest advantages of Mythbuntu.  You can configure a lot of normally complex tasks from one location.  You can find it in your System menu after installing Mythbuntu.
<Guest85495> Here in lies the problem... Funny you would drive right to it.  I currently am using onboard video hardware on a Biostar P4M900-M7 and I have not had much luck obtaining linux based drivers for the video hardware.
<Guest85495> Is my only option to buy an additional video card?  I would think the system would play a dvd even with fairly poor video hardware... is that not true?
<superm1> what's the onboard video?
<superm1> depending on the onboard video, it's possible that hardware video overlays are not exposed
<superm1> with the current open source drivers
<Coded1> my audio is about 3-4 seconds fast when I watch tv through my bt878 based grabber (SD source) the cpu is ~ 25-35% any one have a similar problem?
<Guest85495> My onboard video is VIA Chrome9 HC IGP at least according to the biostar website.
<Guest85495> There is not option for this in the Graphics card driver list that I can see...
<superm1> Guest85495, yeah there is, there is a chrome driver
<superm1> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<superm1> is what you are probably looking for
<Guest85495> I tried the openchrome, but I got a very disappointing picture... Many lines and apparent interlace issues.
<Guest85495> Kind of like what is shown here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710955
<Guest85495> Has any one had any luck with the drivers loacted here:
<Guest85495> http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<CRXLPY> Coded1 you are using a cable to feed audio from your tuner to your line in on the soundcard right?
<Guest85495> Would someone recommend a PCI Express video card?  Fully compatible and support by mythbuntu?  Something perhaps you are currently using and is working well for you?
<Guest85495> my issues appear to be completely related to the integrated video card on my biostar mother board... After installing the Chrome9 beta drivers the video renders better but has a unique green flash to it. very annoying...
<dee|nx> Hi all
<dee|nx> I want to install mythbuntu on a system that has both pvr0350 and nvidia 8600 GT.  Is this a good combination?  I want to be able to play movies from DVD and hardrive primarily.  Should both cards be left inside? What would be the best way to set this up
<dee|nx> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<dee|nx> !ping
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about ping
<dee|nx> no one seems to be talking here
<cann> dee|nx : check http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page and http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/ should be a lot of info on the subject
<cann> but to answer your question, if you only want to play dvds  and media files i personally would only use the nvidia card
<elmargol> Hi can someone comment on the status of mythnettv? Is this package usable? Or is it more or less experimental?
<elmargol> I did not find much informations on the net
<oobe> tgm4883_laptop, did you end up working out how to make a cronjob with that script
<oobe> it should work if you remote the manual option in the last line
<mrmowgli> can someone point me to the right place to configure the channel info?  mythbuntu 8.04 - I keep running into problems with mythfilldatabase I think
<mrmowgli> er
<mrmowgli> maybe
<mrmowgli> I run the mythbackend-setup, go to the channel section, then run the channel scanner using the datadirect datasource (yes I have a username and password) and then it runs the mythfilldatabase - when that's done it never goes back to the setup and no channels are added
<mrmowgli> the manual is very slim in this area
<mrmowgli> I'm running it on a US-Cable connection with one feed set up for a cable source using datadirect
<mrmowgli> how about log files to get more info about what's happening?  At this point I want to just check to see if the capture  card is working properly
<squish102> i am running xfce4 with mythbuntu, and i would like to add some commands to the command line of the auto start of mythfrontend
<squish102> i need a --geometry 1921x1080, otherwise my ati card does not display!
<squish102> but i dont know how to add that to the startup
<elmargol> Hi I have installed mythbuntu 8.10. I'm using a nvidia card and display it using the tv-out. mythtv runns on 800x600 now. How can I change that?
<elmargol> my TV Supports PAL B/G/I SECAM B/G. SECAM L, PAL D/K SECAM D/K PAL 525/60
<CRXLPY> codeweavers is giving away ser#'s for their crossover package today only!
<CRXLPY> linux and mactel versions
<fuji> so, I signed up with schedules direct, but my username and password into the back end setup under video sources, ran mythfilldatabase, but still am not getting any listings.  Any ideas where to start looking for what is going wrong here?
<jphillip> CRXLPY if you search and google and view the cache there will be download links to unlocked versions on their site
<CRXLPY> yes, they just put some up due to demand
<CRXLPY> down.codeweavers.com
<CRXLPY> but they will continue issuing reg codes soon
<CRXLPY> well off to wurc
<fuji> yeah, it's giving me a 401 Unauthorized error when run mythfilldatabase whenever I try to connect to schedulesdirect.  I can log in on their website just fine, and have the same username/password put into the backend setup video source as I do when I log in to the website
<fuji> ah, it was my schedulesdirect setup, its working now.
<tgm4883_laptop> oobe, no, I actually just fixed my script
<tgm4883_laptop> I think
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm still not sure it's running right
<elmargol> Where can I set the default display mode for livetv?
<elmargol> the autodetect does not seem to work. I need to make it interlaced
<MythbuntuGuest31> hey .  doing an off-net install is there a way to bypass the mysql test in step 11 of the advanced install?
<MythbuntuGuest31> cant go forward without success there
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest31, I dont' think so
<MythbuntuGuest31> dang.
<MythbuntuGuest31> that would be nice to have the option to bypass the test
<tgm4883_laptop> This is a frontend only install?
<fuji> I setup the menu system to dealw ith the TV oversync via the settings -> appearance -> gui size, and that part works great, but when watching TV the On Screen Display doesn't even come close to fitting, I don't see anything in the OSD settings section to change the size, am I missing something?
<MythbuntuGuest01> tgm4883_laptop - yes its a frontend install only
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I suppose I can see your point.  Why are you doing it with no net available though?
<klarkc> hi!
<tgm4883_laptop> !hi | klarkc
<Zinn> klarkc: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<klarkc> anyone can help-me? I dont have sound in Mythtv in ubuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, can
<MythbuntuGuest01> doing it @ work
<klarkc> this is log: http://pastebin.com/m7c03accb
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest01, ah
<klarkc> and this is my card: http://pastebin.com/m19a2da2a
<klarkc> out of mythtv sound works normally, in mythtv have error
<klarkc> this is configure of mythtv: http://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelazp1.png
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest01, well I would suggest making that a feature request then, as of right now I don't think that it is possible from a mythbuntu install
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest01, you could though do a ubuntu install, add the mythtv packages then go home and configure it
<MythbuntuGuest01> k,  always get tied up with a ton of stuff when i get home...would be nice to be able to just edit the mysql.txt afterwards
<MythbuntuGuest01> true...
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, during development, I don't think this scenario was thought about
<MythbuntuGuest01> thanks anyway
<squish102> I am running xfce4 with mythbuntu, and i would like to add some commands to the command line of the auto start of mythfrontend
<squish102> I need a --geometry 1921x1080, otherwise my ati card does not display! where do I do that?
<oobe> klarkc, have you check setup / utilities / setup / general
<oobe> for you alsa settings
<oobe> try changing your audio output device to alsa:default
<klarkc> oobe: I using this alsa config file: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Digital_Sound but I dont understandig how to configure this in mythtv
<oobe> in mythfrontend go to  setup / utilities / setup / general
<oobe> and change the sound to alsa:default
<klarkc> and mixer?
<oobe> alsa:default again
<oobe> if that doesnt work which i suspect it will work
<oobe> then you can try other devices
<klarkc> oobe: 2008-10-28 17:12:23.776 Error opening audio device (alsa:default)
<klarkc> eno: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente (2)
<klarkc> in english "File not found"
<oobe> hmm
<oobe> you may need to select other devices
<oobe> and make the mixer the same
<oobe> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Digital_Sound#I_get_no_sound_from_MythTV_when_watching_TV_but_MythMusic_and_command-line_test_all_work_fine.__What_is_the_problem.3F
<oobe> that page has that question covered
<oobe> and try changing passthrough output device to default
<oobe> do you have onboard sound or are you using a usb sound card?
<oobe> its just the output of aplay is a bit confusing
<klarkc> O have one card, in usb
<klarkc> I*
<klarkc> This is a usb card, onboard usb
<oobe> oh ok
<oobe> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.1
<Seeker`> my OSD flickers
<Seeker`> but only once the video starts
<Seeker`> going to live TV, the OSD is stable, until the channel tunes, then it starts flickering
<toorima> what new features will there be in 8.10 compared with 8.04?
<tgm4883_laptop> REQUEST FOR AMD64 TESTERS
<tgm4883_laptop> need to be able to test the iso for alternate amd64
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-29
<mrmowgli> Anyone else using the wintv-hvr-1600 for cable tv?
<mrmowgli> When running the mythtv-setup.real, how do you see the error log?  I don't think 'Fetch Channels From Listing Source' is working, and I'm using schedules direct
<mrmowgli> when I try to run mplayer I get win32 LoadLibrary failed to load avisynth.dll
<mrmowgli> how do I fix that?
<mrmowgli> mythfilldatabase just doesn't seem to add any channels to my analog capture card, using schedulesdirect.org
<mrmowgli> anyone know a troubleshooting guide or something for schedulesdirect?
<mrmowgli> I actually get a http 401 error, unauthorized - then it tries again which is kinda screwy.  It does find my subscription and seems to find the listing info
<mrmowgli> ok mythfilldatabase --refresh-all seems to have fixed it
<mrmowgli> I vote for the livecd to install the kernel header and compiler's needed to get the current V4L drivers compiled as part of the install, or have them sucked down as part of the install.  I ran into more problems because my card Huappauge HVR-1600 drivers weren't on the livecd and the installer fails on setup leaving bogus data in various places.
<mrmowgli> I'm still cleaning out cruft
<TechTygr> Running into a problem installing 8.10... it doesn't install the drivers for my video card.  It's an nVidia GeForce4 MX 440, says the drivers need to be 96.x or older, and 8.10 is installing 173.x
<toorima> are there any new features in 8.10 compared with 8.04?
<toorima> TechTygr: isn't there some nvidia-legacy driver or something like it for older nvidia cards?
<TechTygr> There is the older drivers, but when I try to install them, it still complains, "No device found"
<mrmowgli> Anyone have an idea how to tell if a card is working properly? I'v got an Huappauge wintv-hvr-1600 and the drivers seem to load ok in dmesg and are detected by mythtv-setup but the 'Watch TV' doesn't do anything
<mrmowgli> I tried to run mplayer on /dev/video0 and I get a 'Can't Seek' message
<mrmowgli> I also have a /dev/video24 and a /dev/video32 - what are those?
<mrmowgli> I get: eno:Device or resource busy (16)  / MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: error reading from: /dev/video0
<planeracer> hio all
<planeracer> anyone knows how to setup remote with 8.04?
<mrmowgli> planeracer: http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-1.html
<mrmowgli> do a search for lirc
<planeracer> thx
<superm1> or just use mcc
<superm1> !mcc | planeracer
<Zinn> planeracer: Mythbuntu Control Centre, one of the biggest advantages of Mythbuntu.  You can configure a lot of normally complex tasks from one location.  You can find it in your System menu after installing Mythbuntu.
<planeracer> I tryed allready. I like to use my twinhan remote with it
<planeracer> problem is now, digits works ok , but some other buttons is wrong
<superm1> oh you might be describing a fun bug
<planeracer> other think i like to install a wireless keyboard. I can even pair a keyboard with rf trans.
<superm1> the digits work without LIRC
<planeracer> when i restarting lirc, it goes ok
<superm1> bug 279472
<Zinn> Bug 279472 in lirc (Ubuntu) "Lirc does not respond after upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10 Beta" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/279472
<superm1> if your remote is using standard input stuff then this is what's probably happening
<superm1> and you need to add an fdi file to block it like that bug
<planeracer> I went adams how2. all looks ok, but no luck with remote
<superm1> adam's how to?
<mrmowgli> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-singlehtml.html#s8
<planeracer> http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/mythtv-and-the-twinhan-remote.html
<superm1> things have probably changed a bit since then
<superm1> especially with hal and X taking input devices
<Herla> Hi all
<Herla> I am currently running Mythbuntu 8.04.01 and I am trying to get nv ram wakeup to work
<Herla> The box shutdowns and start up correctly but the problem is that if frontend is on more than five minutes and I shutdown the frontend then also mythwelcome crashes
<Herla> I have read some topics from internet but didnt found the exact solution to the problem
<superm1> get a trace on mythwelcome if you can
<Herla> ok, how can I do that?
<superm1> you can turn on apport by modifying /etc/default/apport
<superm1> and make sure apport-gtk is installed
<superm1> and hopefully you should see something like this next time it crashes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<superm1> which can be submitted directly as a bug with (hopefully) a useful trace
<Herla> if i have figured out right the problem is the following:
<Herla> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/352315
<superm1> ah ah its even been committed to trunk already
<superm1> swell!
<superm1> so if you are nice enough to laga, can get this into a weekly build
<superm1> if you want to test the fix your self sooner, then you can always apt-get source mythtv
<superm1> and apply this patch http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/changeset/18671
<superm1> but to see it land in the weeklies, i say just file a bug against mythtv in ubuntu and ask to pull that patch
<superm1> too bad you couldn't report this 2 or 3 weeks ago, we could have squeezed it into intrepid :(
<Herla> yep, i found this myself only few days ago
<Herla> can you give me a clear advice how to apply this patch to my box?
<superm1> not easily atm
<superm1> i've written some directions on the forums at some point
<superm1> but dont have that handy
<Herla> but you think that this patch will come to weekly builds soon?
<mrmowgli> I get: eno:Device or resource busy (16)  / MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: error reading from: /dev/video0
<mrmowgli> I also have a /dev/video24 and a /dev/video32 - what are those?
<mrmowgli> Anyone else using the Huappage wintv-hvr-1600 for cable tv?
<mrmowgli> is selinux running on mythbuntu 8.04.01?
<mrmowgli> Well one thing is for certain, don't set up any of the mythbackend-setup from the livecd
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> can i ask a Q?
<mrmowgli> anyone know why a previously recorded via a sceduled record doesn't show up in the Media Library?  I only see the livetv recordings
<mrmowgli> ???
<tgm4883_laptop> mrmowgli, sounds like you have you filter set to live tv only
<mrmowgli> tgm4883_laptop: hmmm where is that under?
<tgm4883_laptop> If you are in the frontend and in the scheduled recordings, I think you hit the guide button and select filters
<mrmowgli> so it's when your setting up the recording?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, go into "watch recordings"
<tgm4883_laptop> then hit the guide button and change group filter
<mrmowgli> Ah, don't have the remote working yet
<mrmowgli> m key I think
<mrmowgli> Ahhhhhh that did it
<mrmowgli> Thanks!
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<mrmowgli> Now I can go to sleep happy
<Chase> I want to add the frontend role to my system but I don't want to add all the artwork that gets installed with it
<Chase> how can I do this?
<tgm4883_laptop> you need to use synaptic.  Install mythtv-frontend
<benzon> Got a minor problem trying to get apturl working but it dossent look like i got any luck with it ad all
<tgm4883_laptop> benzon, you will get more help if you tell what the problem is
<benzon> Its hard when you cant find the problem hehe :) used the guide to set up the apturl program so it works with firefox and even installed opera to se if that changed any thing
<tgm4883_laptop> guide?
<tgm4883_laptop> apturl should work OOBE
<tgm4883_laptop> err, OOB
<tgm4883_laptop> apturl should work OOB since gutsy, feisty is EOF so you shouldn't be using that anymore
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> EOL
<tgm4883_laptop> I need coffee
<benzon> aha and im lost now with the OOB and EOF hehe
<Chase> out of box and end of life
<benzon> ahh
<benzon> damn then i screwed it up proberly by installing it true sudo apt-get hehe
<benzon> but hey screw that have to do a reinstall any ways - since im new to the mythbuntu, and messed arround alot in it just to learn it to know still missing my antenna cable hehe :D so cant use it for what its supposed to do
<benzon> Just a nother question if i got a Microsoft IR Reciver, and MCE Remote, i shut sellect the MCE remote thats named something with philips inside the brackets right? - and MCE IR Reciver Direct
<zeltak> hi guys
<zeltak> i have a question
<zeltak> does anyone know hoe to disable mythfrontend from popping up on startup?
<zeltak> (ive tried cancelling the autorun)
<zeltak> but it always pops up on bootup
<benzon> that i cant help you with miss alot of the features from normal ubuntu
<benzon> thinking about installing ubuntu and then adding mythbuntu to it
<mighty-d> Hi
<mighty-d> im having a bad time with mythtv on rc
<mighty-d> i get No setting found for this machine's backenedserver
<mighty-d> can you help me please?
<Seeker`> my recordings seem to have recorded fine, and I can watch them, once
<Seeker`> if i start watching them, go back to the main menu and try to watch anything else, i just get a blank screen, sound works fine though
<Seeker`> if i restart mythfrontend, I am able to play a video again. once.
<toorima> Seeker`: try starting mythfrontend from a terminal and see if you get any errors
<Seeker`> toorima: not that I can see
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, ati card?
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: nvidia
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, which card?
<Seeker`> 6600 I think
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, are using you using OpenGL for your painter?
<foxbuntu> or QT?
<Seeker`> foxbuntu: OpenGL
<foxbuntu> Seeker`, ok..google for the nvidia xorg options and play around with them, prob something to do with overlay and/or vsync, you can also get at some of the options via nvidia-settings
<Seeker`> fixed it
<Seeker`> I changed one of the options to use opengl as the renderer in the playback options - this was obviously a mistake
<foxbuntu> good
<foxbuntu> glad you fixed it
<benzon> okay i got a problem, im able to find loads of channels when i do a scan but when i launch the frontend - im trying to push watch tv
<benzon> but it makes a short flicker and returns to the selection part again
<a1fa> ;)
<a1fa> woo
<a1fa> i would like to dist-upgrade from 8.4 to 8.10
<a1fa> what is the best way?
<hads> update-manager
<hads> update-manager -d will let you upgrade to devel releases
<a1fa> is that the current release 8.10 RC?
<hads> Is what?
<a1fa> devel release?
<hads> Yes, it's a devel release.
<a1fa> hm.. so when stable gets rolled out
<a1fa> how do you switch from devel to stable?
<hads> You don't need to switch, it's automatic
<a1fa> what agp card do you recommend?
<a1fa> my nvidia 7600 burned up a month ago
<hads> Nvidia work well
<a1fa> 7xxx series is hard to come by
<a1fa> nothing on newegg
<a1fa> is there a card in particular?
<hads> No
<a1fa> i may go with 7600 again
<a1fa> at $90 its a bit pricey
<a1fa> brb
<Decepticon> will mythbantu come out when ubuntau comes out ?
<Decepticon> 8.10
<TechTygr> Running into a problem installing 8.10... it doesn't install the drivers for my video card.  It's an nVidia GeForce4 MX 440, says the drivers need to be 96.x or older, and 8.10 is installing 173.x
<TechTygr> (Decided to post this when I'm not falling asleep at the keyboard)
<superm1> TechTygr, unfortunately NV does not have drivers for 96.xx for 8.10
<TechTygr> That's what I was afraid of
<TechTygr> Then... does anyone have a 7.10 ISO I can get?
<superm1> 8.04.1 will be fine
<toorima> what packages do i need to install to make my 8.04 mythbuntu into a printserver
<toorima> cups and what more?
<TechTygr> superm1: 8.04.1 won't install on the box... it goes through the motions, then boots into the liveCD afterwards
<superm1> toorima, cupsys i think, and probably a gui tool for managing it
<superm1> TechTygr, that sounds right, if it boots into the livecd? what's wrong?
<toorima> superm1: k thx
<TechTygr> I'm not booting into the liveCD, I'm doing the install
<superm1> both will get the same goal though
<TechTygr> It goes through, asks all the questions, looks like it installs, then starts the liveCD
<superm1> you can install when booted into the live cd
<TechTygr> And when I do, it goes through, asks all the questions, looks like it installs, then starts the liveCD
<superm1> so it crashes the session?
<TechTygr> Near as I can tell... I wasn't watching both times I tried
<TechTygr> Going to rerun the install again
<Decepticon> will mythbantu 8.10 come out when ubuntau 8.10 come out?
<TechTygr> Booted into the LiveCD, and ran 'Install Mythbuntu', selected the nvidia GeForce2-4 driver
<TechTygr> Where does 8.04.1 store its install logs?
<andreita> im having some bad time with mythtv, when i try to play some tv i get GetEntryAt(-1) failed.  and then a message failed to get pginfo, what should i do?
<andreita> so far i can see the channels on mplayer
<andreita> but not on mythtv
<Mighty-D> im having some bad time with mythtv, when i try to play some tv i get GetEntryAt(-1) failed.  and then a message failed to get pginfo, what should i do?
<TechTygr> OK, that's screwy... Installing from the menu at the beginning, it keeps failing
<TechTygr> Let it boot to the LiveCD, it installed fine
<fishsponge_> hey people - does anyone have a script to automatically generate thumbnails for video files?
<fishsponge_> iv'e download one off the web, but it just doesn't work.. does anyone have a working one?
<tgm4883_laptop> fishsponge_, I think oobe has one
<tgm4883_laptop> fishsponge_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=938760
<hicK> Hello,  I am interested in Mythbuntu.  I have 1 desktop I just put Ubuntu on and love it.  I will be building a HTPC with a TV-TUNER to record OTA HIDEF programming and watching DVD/BLUERAY movies with it.
<fishsponge_> thanks for that tgm4883_laptop but it all seems to be related to imdb - these videos are going to be in IMDB, so i think i need a different script...
<fishsponge_> *aren't going to be in IMDB
<hicK> I will also need it to use Firefox (or similar) and to Play counter-strike over the TV.  My question is should i use mybunutu or ubuntu with add ons?
<tgm4883_laptop> fishsponge_, read the post
<fishsponge_> hmm... i thought i had... i'll read it again
<tgm4883_laptop> hicK, either is the same
<hicK> I was under the impression that mythbuntu pretty much took everything out of ubuntu and was strickly for HTPC's.
<oobe> fishsponge_, its an all in one script it will simple ignore videos that arnt in the movie directory you specify
<oobe> you need to specify the paths
<oobe> i think i need to re write that howto as people seem confused to its purpose
<fishsponge_> oobe: none of my videos are in any onliine movie directory anywhere... so does this actually generate thumbnails, or is it just for downloading info and pictures from mthe internet?
<fishsponge_> i've re-read it and i can't see anywhere where it actually generates thumbnails from the videos themselves...
<oobe> if you all you want is to add thumbnails the just run metacleanup.sh
<oobe> you need to edit it to your correct details
<fishsponge_> ah, OK, so metacleanup.sh is what generates thumbnails...
<fishsponge_> i've just run "./metacleanup.sh" and it just complains about a lack of a cover file
<fishsponge_> ERROR: Couldn't find any data for show bikes.mpeg, not updating
<fishsponge_> i think i'll give up on this tonight... i'm falling asleep...
<oobe> fishsponge_, its purpose is to do more than thumbnails
<oobe> thats all its talking about
<fishsponge_> thanksk for the help people, but if this really is for generating thumbnails, oobe could you please /msg me so i can follow it up?
<oobe> it will still make them
<fishsponge_> oobe: i can't get it to generate thumbnails, let alone do more...
<oobe> did you edit the script
<oobe> or just ignore the instuctions and blindly hope it works with little effort
<fishsponge_> i edited the variable at the top - i've not edited anything else though because the script says i don't have to unless i've moved the other scripts
<fishsponge_> i've put in my paths and password
<fishsponge_> MOVIEHOME is my movies root dir
<fishsponge_> POSTERHOME=/home/username/.mythtv/MythVideo/Images/
<fishsponge_> and i'm running "./metacleanup.sh"
<fishsponge_> also... i have several videos with the same filename, but in different folders... does this script cope with that?
<oobe> you need to put your mysql password in aswell
<fishsponge_> i notice that THUMBNAIL="$POSTERHOME/$TITLE.jpg"     which would mean 01.mpg from one folder and 01.mpg from another folder would both share the same thumbnail! is this true?
<oobe> yeah that will make things difficult if all your videos have the same name in different folders
<fishsponge_> oobe: i did put the password in - it's finding all the files from the database, but then saying     ERROR: Couldn't find any data for show AstonH_21_4_John.mpg, not updating
<fishsponge_> in that case, i think i'll write my own script when i can be bothered! lol
<fishsponge_> and then make it public, of course :-)
<oobe> that just means its not scraping a database for that title info
<fishsponge_> but it's not doing thumbnails either... it's not generating them, and it's not putting them in the database
<fishsponge_> anyway, i'm going to bed i'm afraid... can't keep my eyes open any more and have a presentation to give first thing in the morning!
<fishsponge_> thanks for your help though!
<fishsponge_> given that i have videos all of the same name though, very often, i think this script is not good for my needs... it did look promising though!'
<oobe> promising is an understatement
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-30
<oobe>  i didnt write this script but was looking for somthing just like it
<oobe> its for people who have tonnes of tveps and movies downloaded from internet who want accurate metadata
<oobe> it can work with unorganised mess of videos but why bother
<oobe> it will make screenshots but thats not really the purpose
<oobe> there is someone who responded to my thread with a link to a script that only makes screenshots
<oobe> you could try and check that out
<oobe> probably less complicated
<captmo> does anyone here have any experience with the ati tv wonder ve?
<captmo> i was able to get it to work in a standalone version of mythbuntu but when i installed the control centre on my ubuntu build it now will not put out any sound
<benzon> Okay here we go just updated the kernal thing there was a flaw there but now i got another wird problem now i can se the channels but they freeze up
<Decepticon> why wont mythbuntu come out?
<benzon> Decepticon, what do you meen?
<Decepticon> 8.10
<benzon> because they have to wait for the final ubuntu release
<benzon> and then incorperate the mythtv platform and make sure its good, before they release a stabel 8.10
<Decepticon> is there some deadline
<Decepticon> or its just work at your own pace at mythbuntu
<Decepticon> ive been refreshing like every second
<benzon> that i dont know
<benzon> but i dont think they wil make the 8.10 release today but to be honest they can suprise i still need to fix a stupid audio problem sad enuf
<Decepticon> man
<Decepticon> that sucks
<hads> Ubuntu doesn't get released at 00:00:01 on release day.
<benzon> precise its not even released yet :)
<benzon> Ill try again then, my MSI K9AGM2-FIH - got a Realtek HD Audio Build in soundcard, the chip is Realtek ALC888 - cant get sound of it is there a known problem with this or is there a way to fix it
<oobe> will svn fixes still be available for 8.04 when 8.10 comes out as 8.04 is LTS
<benzon> sad that i cant get it to work add all have to go back to the sucky Vista MCE
<mrmowgli> anyone know the voodoo to get the hauppage remote control to work for a wintv hvr 1600?
<mrmowgli> or do I have to set it up from scratch?
<oobe> benzon, this link says it works http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-w-alsa-mcp61alc888-529206/ in later versions of alsa
<benzon> just updatet alsa
<oobe> benzon, you could perhaps try compiling the newer alsa
<oobe> i think its worth a try
<benzon> no change just alot of buffer overrun
<oobe> oh you already compiled latest alsa?
<benzon> ye :(
<benzon> still just problems, and the HDMI out on my gfx aint found :(
<benzon> XML Grapper dossent grap the danish stuff either, just a lot of problems
<oobe> HDMI rarely works in xorg
<mrmowgli> i'm using HDMI right now
<oobe> you can use HDMI > DVI cable
<oobe> you just said you it aint found
<benzon> true but there is only vga out and HDMI out on the build in gfx card :(
<mrmowgli> what graphics card are you using?
<benzon> and the picture is crappy, and its normaly not that bad
<benzon> bump ehm some ati card cant find the name right now ofc
<mrmowgli> lspci in a teminal
<benzon> x1200
<benzon> and using the restricted driver
<mrmowgli> hrmmm mine's working but my xorg.conf doesn't have anything special in it.  I only have that connected however so it was detected on boot
<mrmowgli> your trying to use both connections?
<benzon> nope right now only the vga connection
<benzon> since i wanted to make the bacis configuring before hooking it up to the tv
<mrmowgli> try just booting with only the HDMI connected
<oobe> this thread has a noob with the same problem same card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550753&page=11 he has seemed to solve it by compiling alsa
<benzon> and normaly i get a clear picture with my Hauppauge WinTV-PVR500
<oobe> read it carefully you will figure it out
<benzon> right now its just rly corny
<mrmowgli> I have an older ATI, but when I tried getting it working with a dual head configuration it wouldn't take.  Just connecting HDMI worked fine
<mrmowgli> did you run alsaconf?
<benzon> ill try and do a recompile like oobe asked for and linked to :)
<benzon> but still dossent change the qual of the video
<mrmowgli> benzon: sometimes the quality is affected by the physical connectors, have you reseated everything and kept the cables away from power cords etc?
<benzon> yep its as fare as it can get from power cords so on
<benzon> even got a signal amplifier just 1 meter or so from the computer
<mrmowgli> and everything is properly grounded?
<benzon> yep in vista the image is rly good thats the wird part
<mrmowgli> what's wrong with your image?
<mrmowgli> jittery with lots of aliasing?
<benzon> just rly rly ehm grained
<benzon> ye like you sai
<benzon> said
<mrmowgli> well that could just be the mythbuntu playback
<mrmowgli> the capture is probably working just fine
<mrmowgli> I'm running a huappauge 1600 and the playback isn't so nice, but if you open one of the captures with VLC and set the deinterlace to blend it looks fine
<mrmowgli> I believe it's just the deinterlacinf filter that makes it look so bad
<mrmowgli> de-interlacing
<mrmowgli> Not sure where you set that in the Mythbuntu settings but I think you can change them
<benzon> ill make a try
<mrmowgli> Does anyone have a huappauge with a working remote control?
<benzon> got the realtake linux driver packet lets se how that works out :D
<Seeker`> is it possible to get the "watch recordings" menu to give you three menus, one to select category, the other to select the program, and the third to select the episode of that program
<mrmowgli> Seeker`: I don't know if it can do that but there are filters
<mrmowgli> m button on that screen
<Seeker`> I know you can set it to ask you which category to browse when you enter the "watch recordings" option, but I want it to actually be part of the main screen
<mrmowgli> no idea
<benzon> brb reboot time
<benzon> damn just made a lot of errors and screwed up some usb things and it says something with fuse cant start
<benzon> it says the right codec tho but cant select it in the sound manager thingy jawww
<mrmowgli> have you run aslaconf?
<mrmowgli> or if you run dmesg, it should tell you what's going on
<myth> hello all, I need some help getting the front end to detect the backend
<myth> I launch the frontend and I get a No UPnP found
<myth> when I go through the config I get a cannot connect to database error
<myth> I check and the backend and mysql are running
<r3z> Would their be a direct upgrade path from the RC to the released build of 8.10?
<tgm4883_laptop> r3z, yes
<tgm4883_laptop> apt-get upgrade
<r3z> Ok.
<r3z> I have been using mythdora and a yum upgrade is not recommended.
<r3z> I wanted to see if this was the case with mythbuntu.
<tgm4883_laptop> r3z, well we don't recommend a yum upgrade either ;)
 * r3z peers at tgm4883_laptop 
<r3z> ::snicker::
<Decepticon> when will they release 8.10 mythbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> Decepticon, when it's ready
<Decepticon> it will be ready when it will be ready kind of deal
<tgm4883_laptop> we are just waiting on mirrors to sync up
<Decepticon> nice
<r3z> So its ready just not deliverable yet?
<r3z> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> allegedly
<Wicked> hello all. is mythtbuntu 8.10 out?
<Wicked> im dling kubuntu 8.10 now and am wondering if ill be able to install mythbuntu-control-center...im hoping to have my pvr up by 9pm est tonight so i can start recording my shows.
<MythbuntuGuest99> Hello?
<MythbuntuGuest99> When is going to be released mythbuntu 8.10?
<superm1> today or tomorrow
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest99,
<superm1> depends on when all the mirrors get it synched
<balz> is it safe to upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<superm1> read the release notes first to make sure none of the cases affect you (say nvidia 96 or 71) and then you can determine
<superm1> for most people it should be
<balz> superm1:  okay thanks.  where might i find the release notes?
<Wicked> so the new mythtbuntu should be out in the next 24 hours?
<superm1> yeah Wicked
<Wicked> awesome.
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/8.10/release_notes, there is a link to the mainline ubuntu release notes too
<Wicked> i wish 8.10 dropped on tues or wed
<superm1> no corner cases are identified specific to mythbuntu yet, so that's why it's emptyish right now
<balz> superm1 i'm getting a "page not found" page
<Wicked> yea connection reset
<superm1> balz, oh that's interesting. wonder if that page is still locked down until release
<Wicked> now it loaded.
<superm1> there is some load on the server right now, so that's probably all it was
<balz> superm1:  it's not a big deal anyway. i'll rpobably end up waiting a week or so
<balz> yeah that makes sense too
<balz> got it
<KjetilK> Has anybody gotten two remotes and an IRblaster working with lirc at the same time?
<KjetilK> does it require running three lircd instances?
<superm1> KjetilK, it should need 2-3 lirc instances
<superm1> depending on the hardware you are using
<KjetilK> superm1: I have an MS MCE USB thingie
<superm1> KjetilK, you can do an ir blaster and remote on the same lirc instance
<superm1> if both remotes use that same receiver you can do it all on the same lirc instance
<KjetilK> and a iMon in the box that controls the volume knob
<KjetilK> ok
<KjetilK> I allready run two lirc daemons, one for the iMon volume knob (an Antec Fusion v1 chassis), and one for the MCEUSB
<superm1> then that's all you need
<KjetilK> it works great, but I did quite a lot of hacking in the init.d that was in mythbuntu 7.10, now the system is a 8.04
<KjetilK> superm1: OK, I tried running:
<KjetilK> root@tigger:/etc/lirc# irsend SET_TRANSMITTERS 1
<KjetilK> irsend: command failed: SET_TRANSMITTERS 1
<KjetilK> irsend: hardware does not support sending
<KjetilK> that's why I figured I might need another instance...
<KjetilK> irsend LIST mceusb ""
<KjetilK> lists the things I want
<KjetilK> actually, I only need the power button, all I want to do is turn the TV on and off... :-)
<superm1> mceusb or mceusb2?
<KjetilK> errr
<balz> wait, you can caputre codes from other remotes and control appliances with the IR blaster?
<balz> whaaaaaaat?
<superm1> yup
<balz> the things you learn =)
<KjetilK> superm1: the kernel module is lirc_mceusb2
<KjetilK> balz: yup, most people use it to control a set-top-box
<balz> KjetilK:  riiiigiht.... i knew that, it just never crossed my mind that I could roll all my remotes into one
<superm1> KjetilK, i dont think you need to use SET_TRANSMITTERS
<superm1> just transmit
<superm1> mceusb2 only supports one transmitter anyway
<KjetilK> ok
<balz> so wait. I have 1 remote for myth (MCEUSB), 1 remote to control the volume (i use a hifi stereo set for sound), and 1 remote to turn the tv on and off ... i could roll all of those into one?
<superm1> well the mceusb2 remote you have actually can learn those buttons
<superm1> for vol and power
<superm1> and you wouldn't need an ir blaster
<superm1> do you still have the manual for your mceusb2?
<KjetilK> hmmm, so the "TV Power" button I have on my remote can be used to turn the TV on and off directly?
<hads> oem.microsoft.com/static/Worldwide/file/MCE_Remote_Manual.pdf
<superm1> yes it can
<KjetilK> cool, perhaps I don't need the irblaster either :-)
<superm1> the only 3 buttons that are programmable are vol+/vol-/tv power
<superm1> thanks hads
<KjetilK> also, it didn't seem to work:
<KjetilK> # irsend SEND_ONCE mceusb Power
<KjetilK> irsend: command failed: SEND_ONCE mceusb Power
<KjetilK> irsend: hardware does not support sending
<superm1> KjetilK, try specifying the device you are sending
<superm1> irsend can be picky, especially when you've got a few lirc instances dangling around
<balz> superm1:  i don't think i do.
<superm1> balz, hads posted it above
<balz> oh right!
<KjetilK> superm1: OK, I'll try the MS manual first
<balz> how do i know if i have the MCEUSB remote or the MCEUSB2 remote?
<hads> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MCE_Remote
<KjetilK> woooohoooo, it worked great!
<KjetilK> thanks a lot, superm1!
<KjetilK> and thanks to hads for posting the link to the manual!
<hads> :)
<balz> win!  i have mceusb2!  thanks hads
<MythbuntuGuest94> hello guys
<MythbuntuGuest94> I have been trying the last few weeks to get LinuxMCE working with no luck as my hardware is to new.. but that is not why I am here
<MythbuntuGuest94> So I am looking into mythbuntu as it is alot newer and will support all my hardware..
<MythbuntuGuest94> the main question that I cant tget on google is, is there a way that I can get mythtv to contral my TV and Cable box
<MythbuntuGuest94> ?
<MythbuntuGuest94> as I am trying to get all this remotes out of my room
<MythbuntuGuest94> I got myself an usbird
<KjetilK> MythbuntuGuest94: this should get you started: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Using_an_IR_Blaster_with_MythTV
 * KjetilK runs off to bed though :-)
<Seeker`> how can I get it to list all unwatched recordings in the "watch list"
<Seeker`> currently it will only display one episode from each series
<fastie82> hi guys
<fastie82> Can I get Mythbunto to control my cable box and tv?
<fastie82> so that I only have one remote
<fastie82> I did read something in the documentation about ir sending but there is not much info and google is not much better
<gregL_> fastie82: Yes but you will have to use LIRC and a blaster or firewire to switch channels..
<hads> LIRC if you're in New Zealand. We don't have firewire STBs
<hads> The MS MCE remote is good if you can find it and comes with a blaster.
<fastie82> yes I get that I need to LIRC but there any steps on how to do this?
<fastie82> I got my self a usbird from the local shop that they normaly us for mobile phones
<fastie82> from what I read this would do the job
<fastie82> ??
<gregL_> Most any thing will work if you can find out how to implement it..
<gregL_> Search the web is the best way..
<fastie82> true, that is why I am here see if any of you guys can help me in the right direction?
<hads> Basically all you need is a script which does an `irsend SEND_ONCE $REMOTE_NAME $DIGIT`
<fastie82> that is as far as I can make out yes but don't know much more than that
<gregL_> What is the make and model of the device?
<fastie82> the usbird or the sky box?
<gregL_> I did a search using those two words and nothing,so i would guess noone use's it...
<fastie82> ok I am so confused now.. I see you need to add the codes in to the lird.conf file.. but how does it know what device need to be control as both have 1 2 3 4 enc
<fastie82> do I need to setup a key what I need to press with it or will it switch it.
<gregL_> Did you check and see if it's loaded?
<fastie82> I know when I was in the uk they sky+ remotes had the option to control you tv and when you want to control your tv you need to press the tv button and when you wanted to control the skybox you needed to press the sky button first does it work on the same prin?
<hads> Are you in New Zealand?
<fastie82> yes I don;t have a problem with the usbird
<fastie82> yes I am
<hads> What type of Sky box do you have?
<fastie82> I just need to get my head around who to send command to the box
<fastie82> well I have the new sky myskyhdi box
<hads> I don't know what type of box that is
<hads> Perhaps you should ask the mythtvnz mailing list
<fastie82> Well what I can find out I think it is a pace box.. the same as the foxtel box in AUS
<hads> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/pace/
<hads> RC30 is common here
<fastie82> o ok..
<Seeker`> anyone able to tell me how to chage the watch list to show all recordings not yet watched instead of just 1 per series?
<fastie82> thanks. so do I add it to my current conf file?
<hads> Seeker`: Don't believe you can
<fastie82> and do I need to program a key on the remote for the device?
<fastie82> cause how do I tell it I want to watch channel 072
<fastie82> cause I thing if I just press 072 it will change my tv card and not the sky box
<hads> You setup a channel change script in mythtv and then mythvbackend tells your STB to change channels
<fastie82> where can I find sampel scrips.. sorry I am a bit thik...
<hads> Perhaps you should ask the mythtvnz mailing list
<fastie82> ok I will send them a mail not..
<fastie82> now even
<fastie82> thanks for your help hads
<Seeker`> hads: :(
<hads> fastie82: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=mythtv+channel+change+script
<fastie82> sweet thanks again
<r3z> tgm4883 mirrors updated yet?
<Seeker`> hads: that makes the watch list much less useful than I thought it would be
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-10-31
<toorima> are there any big feature differences between 8.04 and 8.10?
<hads> Seeker`: Code up an option and submit it as a patch
<Seeker`> hads: could do
<Seeker`> hads: never looked at the myth internals before
<tgm4883_laptop> Whos ready for some awesomeness?
* tgm4883_laptop changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 8.10 Now Released http://www.mythbuntu.org/8.10/release :: See our website at http://www.mythbuntu.org for release and support information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question.  Test new features here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751668
<tgm4883_laptop> !diggit
<Zinn> Have you dugg it?  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Mythbuntu_8_10_Intrepid_Ibex_Is_Here
<r3z> tgm4883_laptop, check priv msg.
<a1fa> yo
<a1fa> after this new update i am having a lot of buffering between myth backend and xbox fronted
<a1fa> damn
<a1fa> mirrors are hosed up
<tgm4883_laptop> a1fa, how so?
<a1fa> after this new update i am having a lot of buffering between myth backend and xbox fronted
<a1fa> what gives?
<foxbuntu> a1fa, I dont know anything about the xbox frontend, however word of advice, dont ask the same question over and over in an irc channel its not polite, also asking a question like "what gives" will lower your chances of getting a valuable response.
<pocketcookies> I installed mythbuntu-desktop on Ubuntu 8.10.  Is this the correct place to ask for help with it?
<frank23> pocketcookies: yes it is
<pocketcookies> Thanks.  I just did a clean install of Ubuntu 8.10 and added Mythbuntu onto it (from the instructions at http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu).  After going through mythtv-setup, when I try to use mythtvfrontend to watch tv, it either freezes (requiring a ctrl+alt+backspace to get everything working again) or causes the screen to briefly flash black (as if it's trying to play TV) before showing the main screen again.
<rhpot1991> !logs | pocketcookies
<Zinn> pocketcookies: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<rhpot1991> check them, see if there is anything good in there
<rhpot1991> your storage dir isn't in your home dir is it?
<pocketcookies> It seems to be /var/lib/mythtv/recordings
<rhpot1991> thats the default
<pocketcookies> The end of the log seems to list two errors, "unknown video codec..." and "unknown audio codec..."
<pocketcookies> I think I may have figured it out.  I had accidentally set up my card as a V4L card when it should have been an mjpeg card.
<pocketcookies> rhpot1991: There was one other thing that was slightly troubling me.  I have two tuner cards installed in my computer (a pvr150 and hvr1800).  The first time I started Ubuntu, the pvr150 was registered as /dev/video0.  Now, it's registered as /dev/video2.
<pocketcookies> I'm not sure if this was a one-time thing but is there a way to force Ubuntu to assign the cards to a single device file consistently?
<r3z> pocketcookies, I remember hearing something about hard setting a value to make them always show up correctly but I will see if I can find it ;)
<ajhtiredwolf> SOmething weird has happened to me, the mythbuntu control centre seems to have dissapeared... all of the things that i enabled with it like the plugins and the extra themes are still there, but it is gone, its not listed under administrator or in the front end
<pocketcookies> r3z: Thank you very much.
<thedarkone2> whatz diff in 8.10?
<toorima> pocketcookies: I blacklist the modules for my tunercards then load them in /etc/modules that stoped it from happening for me
<pocketcookies> toorima: Thanks.  I guess I'll try that.
<pocketcookies> I can't find a /etc/modules.  Where should I tell it to load them?
<toorima> blacklist in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and load in /etc/modules
<pocketcookies> Ok.
<pocketcookies> I really appreciate this.
<toorima> the module for the pvr150 is ivtv, dunno what the module is for your other card
<toorima> np
<pocketcookies> I think it's something like cx2341x or something.
<toorima> u can probably find it in dmesg, should say what module it uses
<toorima> dmesg | grep cx
<toorima> that should give you something
<pocketcookies> Looks like it's cx23885.
<toorima> seems right
<pocketcookies> I suppose I'll try it.  Thanks again.
<Decepticon> are you guys seeding mythbuntu-8.10-desktop-proper-i386.iso
<Decepticon> its being very slow
<Decepticon> why does mythbuntu not support nvidia geforce fx 5200
<Decepticon> do i have to use the alt insstall cd?
<Decepticon> can someone please tell me what is 'additional roles' 'frontend' 'master backend' and 'slave backend' for when installing via the alt cd for 8.10, (the regular livecd doesnt work, X gives a black screen for my nvidia geforce fx 5200)
<Decepticon> so the livecd is actually useless for me because i cant get the gui to come up and i have to install via alt cd and im going to have to answer every config question manually instead of it being autodetected as in the livecd
<toorima> well the role is what setup you have, is it a combined backend/frontend or what are you seting up
<toorima> or do you have one machine doing all the recording and an other machine by the tv to play stuff with
<Decepticon> one machine
<Decepticon> i just installed everything
<Decepticon> in ubuntu 8.10, same thing happened
<Decepticon> i got a black screen instead of a gui
<Decepticon> i had to installe the nvidida drivers with envyng-core
<toorima> you probably need the legacy driver, think support has been droped for fx 5200 in the regular driver
<Decepticon> my question is, because of my graphics card mess up, does this mean im left manually configuring everything for mythtv
<toorima> with a one machine setup u dont have to care about additional roles
<Decepticon> instead of as it would have been installed normally with a workinggraphics card through the livecd
<toorima> the actuall mythtv config starts when you have a desktop, so that part will be the same, its the actuall os install that will be non gui with alt cd
<orkid> part
<Decepticon> i ran mythtv-setup and im being asked about database configuration, i havent changed a single field and im getting a error when i finish databse configuraiton on step 2, a box comes up saying 'cannot login to database?' with a ok button and it reutrns you yo database config
<Decepticon> pelase help
<Decepticon> ive never been able to get past this step with installing mythtv on ubuntu or even using the alt install cd mythtv-setup program
<Decepticon> can someone tell me how to make this error not happen? im assuming it means mysql is not started. so how do i start mysql so that i can run through the setup for once without a ereror
<sebrock> I dist-upgrade from 8.04.1 will work fine?
<leo74> hi all
<leo74> may I use this TV tuner for Mythbuntu
<leo74> http://www.avermedia.com/avertv/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=463
<leo74> ?
<leo74>  	  AVerTV Satellite Trinity
<leo74> A707
<Decepticon> i have a pvr150, im in mythtv-setup, and im doing the channel scan but im getting nothing in the results... timeout scanning us-cable 2 -- no signal
<leo74>  	  AVerTV Satellite Trinity
<directhex> linuxtv.org wiki. look there for device compatibility
<r3z`> speed:      0    B/s down -   2.4  M/s up
<r3z`> tgm4883_laptop,  Seeding speed ;)
<jphillip> !mysql | Decepticon
<Zinn> Decepticon: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<jphillip> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MassiveBlue> hi everyone
<tgm4883_laptop> hi
<superm1> !hi | MassiveBlue
<Zinn> MassiveBlue: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<MassiveBlue> yes you can :-D i installed mythbuntu some minutes ago. i have a TT S-2300 (or Hauppauge Nexus S) in this box, can I use the TVout of this card? it's much better than the tvout the nvidia-card is providing
<jphillip> I like how no one questions the $nick
<tgm4883_laptop> jphillip, it's cause it's too awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> that would be like questioning chuck norris
<tgm4883_laptop> you would just get a round house kick to the face
<superm1> MassiveBlue, generally the tv out on those types of cards is nice for mpeg2 content at specific resolutions, so before starting, do you have anything else you like to watch?
<superm1> like DVD's, HD content, mpeg4 files, etc?
<jphillip> games don't work well either
<MassiveBlue> superm1: yes, i want to watch MPEG4-movies too. i was running easyvdr (linvdr) before and used the tvout of the TT-card for this, if this helps
<MassiveBlue> superm1: but watching TV via DVB-S is most importing for me
<thedarkone2> is mythstream fixed in 8.10?
<superm1> MassiveBlue, if you are wanting to watch mepg-4 I would say just use nvidia tv out.  You will overall have a better experience
<superm1> it's quite frustrating otherwise with the tv out on these mpeg2 acceleration cards
<superm1> thedarkone2, should be fine....
<thedarkone2> in 8.04 it stoped working
<MassiveBlue> superm1: ok, i could live without watching mpeg4. the box will be used for watching DVB-S mainly
<superm1> MassiveBlue, then if you really want to go down this path, you'll have to try to use xserver-xorg-video-ivtv to do it (provided your card is supported by this type of functionality).  Since it's a DVB-S card, i'm almost thinking it might not be.
<thedarkone2> massiveblue i have mine setup for mpeg2 dvb-s on dishnet
<superm1> but talk to people who know for sure, seems thedarkone2 would be better than I here :)
<MassiveBlue> superm1: ok, thank you for your quick answer
<MassiveBlue> thedarkone2: i'm living in europe and using astra. do you use such a setup? do i have to install the xserver-xorg-video-ivtv package?
<thedarkone2> well i am usa
<MassiveBlue> ok, i will try
<thedarkone2> anyone know why i get a dcopserver error
<Decepticon> i did dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0, dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database, dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common, ran mythtv-setup, ran the mythfilldatabase step to completion, now im looking at the mythbuntu desktop (the black looking desktop) and theres aicon there that says "information available"
<Decepticon> when i click it, it says i should do dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database over
<Decepticon> wtf, why
<Decepticon> "mythtv-database reconfigure required" "the mythtv database package was upgraded or intalled but was unable to contact a mysql server."
<Decepticon> "if you were in the process of dist-ubradping . this is normal as mysql server is stopped for a portiion o f the uprgrade. if this is a fresh package installlatiuon, verify that mysql server is installed anr dunning. once you have verifiied the server is running you can reconfigure the package by running sudo dpkg reconfigure mythtv-dtabase
<Decepticon> if your root password ofr location of the myseql server are nonstandard you can also update them via sudo dpkg reconfigure mtythtv-database
<Decepticon> how can i test if my mysql is not working properly at this juncture, i thought i already managed to fix everything with sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Decepticon> i can even do mysql -u mythtv -pmythtv and get a prompt
<Decepticon> so whats the big deal
<Decepticon> please advise
<Decepticon> what is my next step
<laga> hey.
<superm1> !hi | laga
<Zinn> laga: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<superm1> ;)
<laga> !stab superm1
 * Zinn stabs superm1 with a rusty spork.
<jphillip> Decepticon leave out the p
<jphillip> if you do -p it will prompt you no matter what
<Decepticon> mysql -u mythtv?
<jphillip> ya it should then either prompt you or give you a better hint
<Decepticon> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<jphillip> there you go, you didn't set things up right, cause there is no user
<Decepticon> i set a password, the password is 'mythtv'
<jphillip> password for what?
<Decepticon> mysql
<jphillip> this is normal confusion, mysql will ask you for a root mysql password
<Decepticon> i set them both to the same thing
<jphillip> which you then need to specify when mythtv is installing
<Decepticon> the myttv username/password, and the root mysql pass
<jphillip> and then it makes a mythtv user and the password will be in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<superm1> jphillip, do you know if we have a bug opened about this confusion?
<superm1> i convinced kirkland to fix it during jaunty, but i need to point him at it
<jphillip> superm1 I'm not entirely sure
<jphillip> its not really a bug, just more of a what password is where deal
<jphillip> it works once you know whats going on, but its confusing as all hell
<superm1> well it's a bug with how mythtv's package handles it
<jphillip> also if you don't reconfigure both mythtv-database and mythtv-common your mysql.txt is out of sync
<Decepticon> i opted to use a simple password
<Decepticon> for the root pass for mysql, and the mythtv user's password
<Decepticon> i deleted the mysql.txt file and the xml file in ~/.mythtv and did dpkg-recomnfigure everything
<Decepticon> i did dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database, dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<Decepticon> i did mythtv-setup
<Decepticon> also went through mythfilldatabase
<Decepticon> now i ran the frontend
<Decepticon> but when i hit watch tv, i get black screen
<Decepticon> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f481ef49a
<jphillip> someone correct me if I am wrong, but you don't ever choose the mysql mythtv password, that gets generated
<jphillip> !blank% | Decepticon
<Zinn> Decepticon: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<Decepticon> i was having trouble getting it to work with a blank password
<Decepticon> so i opted to use a easy password
<jphillip> if your mysql is worked out, that may be your current problem
<jphillip> I'd make sure your mysql is correct first, get to the point where you can login with the mysql command to the mythconverg db
<Decepticon> im getting a primpt if i do mysql -u mythtv -pmythtv
<Decepticon> whats wrong with that
<jphillip> should be able to do show tables; and see stuff in there
<jphillip> ok if you enter the password do you get in?
<Decepticon> yes im given a prompt
<jphillip> throw a mythconverg at the end
<jphillip> do you get in though
<Decepticon> Welcome to the MySQL monitor. Commands end with ; or \g.
<Decepticon> Your MySQL connection id is 216
<Decepticon> Server version: 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 (Ubuntu)
<Decepticon> Type 'help;' or '\h' for help. Type '\c' to clear the buffer.
<jphillip> not does it prompt you
<jphillip> if you do -p it will prompt you no matter what
<jphillip> throw a mythconverg on the end
<jphillip> then do show tables;
<jphillip> and see if there are things in there, if so, you are good
<Decepticon> shows a whole bunch of stuff
<Decepticon> recordedprogram |
<Decepticon> | recordedrating |
<Decepticon> | recordedseek |
<Decepticon> etc
<Decepticon> 81 rows in set (0.00 sec)
<jphillip> Decepticon then your mysql setup is fine
<jphillip> check this now:
<jphillip> !blank% | Decepticon
<Zinn> Decepticon: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<Decepticon> any idea where my recording directory is
<jphillip> you should have set it up in mythtv-setup
<Decepticon> i remember it being /var/lib/mythtv/
<Decepticon> cant be sure
<jphillip> go and double check
<Decepticon> ls -laF /var/lib/mythtv/
<Decepticon> drwxrwsr-x 2 mythtv mythtv 4096 2008-10-31 14:19 recordings/
<Decepticon> jphillip well its chmodded properly
<Decepticon> so im not sure why im getting a black screen
<MassiveBlue> does mythtv support slowmotion? my livetv looks so :)
<Decepticon> i cant get any signal, when im doing channel scan in mythtv-setup. im getting 0% signal strength in the scan for try-all. it says timeout scanning try-all 38 -- no signal
<Decepticon> can someone please help me
<cbovy> hi all, anyone can help me debugging mythtv on Ubuntu? I want to provide some more debugging information to ticket #5832
<superm1> cbovy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<superm1> that's generally the most useful way to get debugging symbols, traces, and all that fun stuff
<cbovy> superml: I'll try it. I tried to recompile deb myself to include debug symbols, but this works better. :-)
<superm1> yeah this is the much easier way
<superm1> but if you want to do it that way with symbols "in the deb", there is one or two lines that you need to change to do it that way
<cbovy> just remove dh_strip in rules?
<cbovy> superml: I installed mythtv-backend-dbgsym and libmyth-0.21-0-dbgsym, but I'm unable to get any debug symbols.
<superm1> cbovy, no not removing dh_strip
<superm1> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=debug,nostrip
<superm1> that env variable should do it
<cbovy> thanks! I'll give it a try.
<larstr> what is the best place to specify that you have a PAL TV? I've tried editing xorg.conf, but still I get no sigar
<KjetilK> larstr: dunno, but come over to #mythtv-norge too :-)
<wilberfan> Just installed myth on top of ubuntu 8.10... i notice that the xorg.conf file looks COMPLETELY different...  Will I be able to use the xorg.conf setup from my 8.04 mythbuntu setup?
<wilberfan> This is what it looks like:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/65432/
<wilberfan> The Hardy myth was perfect:  My TV was one screen, and the monitor connected to the backend machine was a 2nd screen...
<directhex> yes, it ought to work, but i'd consider removing the input sections & allowing autoconf of those
<wilberfan> directhex,  cool.  how would that work?
<wilberfan> remove the "Section 'Input Device'" sections, and then run....what?
<directhex> automatically. no InputDevice sections needed
<wilberfan> so just copy that xorg.conf file over...and delete the InputDevice sections?   then...reboot...or...?
<MythbuntuGuest86> hello everyone. i wonder if anyone have some time to try to help my. tried to upgrade my mythbuntu to 8.10 and something seems to have gone terrible wrong
<MythbuntuGuest86> help me
<wilberfan> ouch.  i'm glad, then, that i left my 8.04 alone and did a clean install of 8.10 on a separate partition!
<wilberfan> :O
<MythbuntuGuest86> mm, i whish i never tried to do that upgrade. i'm not that good with linux or ubuntu to figure out what is happening
<wilberfan> yeah, i'm pretty new at this, too...
<hads> If you ask your question and/or explain what is happening someone may be able to help.
<MythbuntuGuest86> well, i could say as much that the system wont start up. now i get to the screen with the mythbuntu logo and below that is the text Performing autostart... been there for atleast 20 minutes now
<MythbuntuGuest86> after some time i was able to login to ssh, and doing a ps -A it seems that i have about 50-100 processes with jockey-gtk,mythfrontend.re, the PID counter is currently at 16197 and counting. It feels like some startscript or something is in a loop
<hads> pstree may help you find out what is starting everything
<MythbuntuGuest86> i'll try that
<MythbuntuGuest86> my system disk just wont stop working, so everything i'm trying to do takes forever
<hads> `sudo invoke-rc-d gdm stop` may help that.
<hads> It will stop X windows therefore stopping child processes of that which is likely where the processs are spawned from.
<wilberfan> Here's the xorg.conf I want to try (I commented out the "Input" lines) http://paste.ubuntu.com/65436/
<hads> Though you may wat to see what is starting everything before you kill it all if you can
<wilberfan> Does it look okay?
<MythbuntuGuest86> waiting for some output from pstree now =)
<MythbuntuGuest86> hmm, that was not easy to read
<wilberfan> okay...i'm just gonna jump in and try that xorg file...
<wilberfan> :\
<MythbuntuGuest86> does this make any sense? http://pastebin.com/d24420f98
<hads> Not to me, weird characters.
<MythbuntuGuest86> mm
<MythbuntuGuest86> i guess it is not possible to revert a upgrade back to 8.04 without reinstall?
<MythbuntuGuest86> look at this, it is crazy. http://pastebin.com/d757b128d
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-01
<wilberfan> ooooh...i'm close!!     my front-end isn't scaling properly on my TV...  is there a way to force that?
<wilberfan> plus, my gnome panel is showing at the top of the screen...
<MythbuntuGuest86> well, if i stop the gdm the system disk finally stops. and when i start the gdm again all hell break loose
<MythbuntuGuest86> maybe some package or something has been corrupted in the update, is there any way to verify that?
<wilberfan> how do i resize my front-end screen?  http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa82/wilberfan/dscf0078.jpg
<wilberfan> could it be something in here?:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/65436/
<wilberfan> one front end config screen said it was "1280x1024"   Shouldn't it be 1024x768?
<wilberfan> that xorg file is from my hardy-myth install (which works great)
<superm1> wilberfan, that looks like two monitors plugged in and configured funny
<superm1> wilberfan, xorg.conf handling changed in intrepid...
<superm1> you might consider rerunning nvidia-settings and reconfiguring it
<wilberfan> superm1: yes, one "monitor" is the TV..the other is my lcd connected to the backend box...
<superm1> wilberfan, the other thing that looks funny is probably it's just mythtv settings
<wilberfan> and, yes, i've seen that intrepid handles xorg differently...
<superm1> it looks like your task bar works right
<superm1> so go into mythtv's settings and just set it appropriately perhapss
<wilberfan> yeah...the desktop seems fine...
<wilberfan> it's hard to do that when the frontend extends off the bottom of the screen!
<wilberfan> :O
<wilberfan> wonder if i could vnc in...?
<superm1> you can hold alt when you click it to drag it around
<superm1> and get to different parts you cant see
<wilberfan> you happen to remember which myth settings i would need to change?  frontend, right?
<superm1> yup
<superm1> well appearance is the section you need
<wilberfan> this is weird:  i'm trying to alt-drag   it goes left-right-down...  but not up...   and you can see the desktop behind it when you move it over!
<wilberfan> the top edge of the frontend window won't go past the taskbar at the top of the screen...
<wilberfan> and it's the bottom of the frontend screen i need to see...
<wilberfan> i don't understand why the taskbar stays visible... didn't on hardy...
<wilberfan> the appearance wizard says "Size: 1280x1024".   That can't be right for a tv...?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, its a configuration thing, I run intrepid without that issue
<wilberfan> configuration of what, though?  myth or xorg or...?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, depends on the TV some will run that, some will accept it and down convert it
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, prob myth
<wilberfan> it's gotta be something about intrepid...cuz it works great under hardy...
<foxbuntu> there is a "run in a window option"
<foxbuntu> ok fine Im wrong
 * foxbuntu goes to get a beer
<wilberfan> lol
<wilberfan> bring me one, will ya?
<wilberfan> i know just enough to really screw this up...
<wilberfan> if i run the frontend on the 2nd screen (the monitor) it looks great, too...
<wilberfan> the nvidia-settings look correct...  could it have something to do with the fact that the first time i ran the frontend, it was on the 1280x1024 lcd monitor?
<wilberfan> any way to 'reset' that?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, attach it to the TV only restart X and see what happens
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: you mean unhook the monitor?
<foxbuntu> yes
<wilberfan> hmmm...  it went through the "pre-scaling theme images" on the TV...and it looks fine now...
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> wonder what will happen if i plug the monitor back in...?
<wilberfan> guess only one way to find out...
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: well..it went through the pre-scaling...but it's back to being too big
<foxbuntu> with the monitor plugged in?
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: yeah.. no monitor, frontend scales properly on the tv... WITH monitor, frontend scales on tv...but is too big, leaves top panel visible, etc...
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, ok...so its and xorg issue, what kind of card and connections are you using?
<wilberfan> nvidia 5200:  vga (is that what the non-dvi is called?) to the monitor, s-video to the tv
<wilberfan> i'm using the xorg from hardy (minus the 'input' sections)...wondering if i should re-run nvidia-settings and save to xorg?
<wilberfan> foxbuntu: too many beers, bud?  ;)
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, nope just busy...
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, you prob need to setup twinview
<foxbuntu> ...google for it
 * wilberfan sighs
<wilberfan> any idea why that xorg is fine for hardy, but not intrepid?
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, changes in the drivers and upgrade to Xorg 1.5
<foxbuntu> and the way its all handled
<wilberfan> hmmm...
<wilberfan> any idea how 'xinerama' is different from 'twinview'?
<foxbuntu> why are you trying to have a monitor hooked up to a frontend with a TV already on it?
<wilberfan> cuz it's awesome that way.. is the short answer
<wilberfan> the tv is in the next room, and I can still use the 'puter in the kitchen as a puter
<wilberfan> it was the best of both worlds in hardy...
<wilberfan> twinview in nvidia-settings seems to turn off the monitor...
<foxbuntu> wilberfan, sorry, i gtg...gl with it
 * wilberfan scratches his ass in thought
<MythbuntuGuest93> hey is anyone else having trouble accessing schedules direct?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest93: looks like their site is down
<Decepticon> i have a pvr150, dmesg detects it properly afaik, but "cat /dev/video0 > video.mpg" gives a video.mpg that is 0 kb in size, even after tuning to a known channel with "ptune --input /dev/video0 --channel 5 --freqtable ntsc-cable"
<Decepticon> as a result i keep getting timeout scanning for channels in mythtv-setup
<Decepticon> please advise
<Decepticon> i have a pvr150, dmesg detects it properly afaik, but "cat /dev/video0 > video.mpg" gives a video.mpg that is 0 kb in size, even after tuning to a known channel with "ptune --input /dev/video0 --channel 5 --freqtable ntsc-cable". as a result i keep getting timeout scanning for channels in mythtv-setup. please advise
<MythbuntuGuest66> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<raptorjr> hello guys. Hoping to be lucky today and maybe someone is awake and kan help me with my problem i got after upgrding to 8.10. Look at this http://pastebin.com/m1e20fee9
<raptorjr> My system cant start the desktop anymore becuase of hundreds of processes is started, and after some hour the desktop is restarted, and i try to login again it starts all over again
<laga> wow
<laga> that looks wrong
<raptorjr> yes it does =)
<laga> let me fire up my mythbuntu box
<MythbuntuGuest66> good morning...
<raptorjr> i'm hoping tha someone a little more skilled than me have some ideas i can try. It would be really sad to have to reinstall everything
<laga> raptorjr: i'll take a look
<raptorjr> thank you =)
<laga> raptorjr: so, your ~/.dmrc says "mythbuntu" as the session type?
<laga> raptorjr: what files do you have in ~/.config/autostart/ ?
<raptorjr> i guess? i followed the upgrade procedure and haven't changed anything else, but let me check to be sure
<raptorjr> since the system is busy to create all those processes it takes soome time for me to check things, but give me a minute i will lock what i have in autostart
<laga> raptorjr: you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<laga> to kill X
<raptorjr> yes, but even that takes a long time =) takes me a minute or two just to get into ssh
<raptorjr> now, the .dmrc says mythbuntu
<raptorjr> in that autostart folder i have a mythtv.desktop link
<laga> and mythtv-desktop says "Exec=mythfrontend --service"?
<raptorjr> yes
<raptorjr> with some other things too, but it is there
<laga> okay
<laga> i don't think the mythtv-desktop file is to blame
<laga> it looks like the session itself is started multiple times
<raptorjr> a loop from hell
<laga> raptorjr: what do you have in your /etc/mythtv/session-settings?
<laga> or in $HOME/.mythtv/session
<raptorjr> nothing at all really, all lines have a # infront of them, in /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<raptorjr> dont have a session in .mythtv
<laga> yeah, ok
<laga> so, both mythfrontend and jockey-gtk are started multiple times
<laga> other stuff isn't
<raptorjr> update-notifier will start multiple times also, but that is not shown in that output, it freaks out later
<raptorjr> but those three
<laga> raptorjr: what's in /etc/xdg/autostart/ ? any freaky symlinks?
<raptorjr> have four files, no links, jockey-gtk.desktop,update-notifier.desktop,bluetooth-applet.desktop,nm-applet.desktop
<laga> hum. looks sane
<laga> it is possible that the session management in xfce screws up
<laga> do you have ~/.xfce* ?
<laga> no, wait
<laga> try moving ~/.config/*xfce* out of the way
<raptorjr> ok
<raptorjr> then restart?
<laga> yeah
<raptorjr> i think it worked =)
<laga> oh, great
<laga> so let's blame the session management
<raptorjr> was it anything important in those directorys? something i will miss?
<laga> you can try partially restoring those directories so we can nail down that broke it
<laga> um, i don't know :)
<raptorjr> yes, will try to put it back and see
<MythbuntuGuest66> i have problems to connect to my backend... one computer is running mythbuntu 8.1 standardinstallation... i booted a vm with live session but can not connect to the backend... any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest66> i took mysql mythtv password from etc/mythtv/mysql.txt but test result says failure
<MythbuntuGuest66> ty... bye
<raptorjr> finally =) it is something with the xfce4-session folder, and the two files in that folder
<raptorjr> hmm
<raptorjr> before this little problem i could export DISPLAY=:0 and start applications. but now i only get unable to open display :0
<raptorjr> in what files should i enable xforwarding? maybe something has been restored in the upgrade
<raptorjr> never thought so much would go wrong when i upgraded, now i have no sound either
<laga> raptorjr: i have the same problem.
<laga> re DISPLAY=:0
<laga> superm1: ^^ see? it's a regression.
<laga> raptorjr: i wonder if consolekit is to blame
<laga> raptorjr: where do you have no sound?
<raptorjr> in mythtv
<raptorjr> haooy i'm not alone with the DISPLAY problem =)
<raptorjr> happy
<laga> does mplayer work?
<raptorjr> i will try
<laga> raptorjr: the DISPLAY problem is something that makes me wanna scream
<raptorjr> nope, no sound in mplayer
<laga> check alsamixer?
<raptorjr> everything is on 100%, and when there is 00 below the bars, it is unmuted, yes?
<laga> yes, i think so.
<laga> what does aplay -L say?
<raptorjr> it seems to find all speaker output
<laga> and aplay -l?
<laga> do you use spdif out?
<raptorjr> it finds one analog and one digital output
<raptorjr> no, dont use spdif
<laga> hum
<laga> then i'm stumped..
<raptorjr> i only use the speaker out, dont even have surround
<laga> what does mplayer say when it's playing back audio?
<raptorjr> the only thing i can see is No hardware mixing, inserting volume filter, other than that it looks like mplayer thinks it is playing sound
<raptorjr> but that could be because i added in mplayer config to use software mixing because the volume was so low
<raptorjr> hmm, thought the point with upgrade was to get more things to work better, not working things to stop working =)
<raptorjr> guess i have learned: if it aint broken dont fix it, the hard way =)
<Keithamus> Does anyone here have an Ati card? Im on intrepid and I cannot get the thing to work for the life of me
<MythbuntuGuest09> I'm having troubles with my ubuntu 8.10 upgrade. My X locks at "Starting the desktop manager", see http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f5db9139d for pastebin
<raptorjr> so, back to the DISPLAY=:0 problem, is there anything i can do to help to find the problem?
<raptorjr> MythbuntuGuest09, are you still here?
<MythbuntuGuest09> yep still here
<raptorjr> dont know, but you could have the same problem i had. is your system disk working like crazy?
<MythbuntuGuest09> yep
<MythbuntuGuest09> it first hang during a "performing autostart"
<raptorjr> do a ps -A, and you probably have A LOT of mythfronted.re processes
<raptorjr> same as me
<MythbuntuGuest09> yep
<MythbuntuGuest09> same here
<raptorjr> and you probably have A LOT og jockey-gtk and update-notifier processes too
<MythbuntuGuest09> i'm currently seeing if the livecd works
<MythbuntuGuest09> have to, see, i'll check my logs
<raptorjr> what you should do, and that worked for me, thanks to laga. in your .config folder in your homedirectory you have a xfce4 folder and a xfce4-session folder. Move those out of that folder and restart. For me it was enough to move the xfce4-session folder
<MythbuntuGuest09> i can remember the jockey-gtk processes, don't know sure about the update-notifier (have to see)
<raptorjr> that is not important, we seem to have the same problem, but moving thos folders helped
<raptorjr> the xfce4 folder will be created again and it seems that the xfce4-session folder is the problem
<raptorjr> it only has two files, but when i moved it back, the problem was back
<MythbuntuGuest09> i'm rebooting to the ubuntu system (nearly started installing from scratch)
<raptorjr> it would be fun to see if it worked for you too. And also, if it works, if you can do a export DISPLAY=:0 from a ssh session, that wont work for me after the upgrade. No Xforwarding =(
<laga> raptorjr: doesnt work for me one a fresh install
<raptorjr> nice to know it isn't my system then
<laga> s/one/on/
<laga> superm1 claims it's been that way for ages, but he's wrong :)
<raptorjr> it worked before the upgrade
<MythbuntuGuest09> should i only move the xfce4-session folder to try?
<raptorjr> why not, try that first
<MythbuntuGuest09> btw now it's hanging at "Performing autostart" again
<raptorjr> it was the samefor me, sometimes performing autostart, and sometimes starting desktopmanager
<raptorjr> but start whith the xfce4-session folder first
<raptorjr> i was so happy when it worked, but if i cant get the sound working i'll be reinstalling anyway =(
<laga> raptorjr: does sound work in the livecd?
<raptorjr> hmm, haven't tried, could try that. only need to find a empty cd first =)
<MythbuntuGuest09> whoo, thanks! i can confirm that renaming ~/.config/xfce4-session to some other name works
<raptorjr> =)
<raptorjr> all thanks to laga
<MythbuntuGuest09> thanks laga
<laga> i'm a bit unhappy that it happened..
<MythbuntuGuest09> should we file bug report?
<laga> yes, that'd be most appreciated
<MythbuntuGuest09> is this a ubuntu or a mythbuntu problem?
<laga> mythbuntu
<MythbuntuGuest05> i reported a mythbuntu bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/292125 (After upgrade to mythbuntu 8.10 system hangs at "Performing Autostart" or "Starting the Desktop Manager" (xfce4-session problem)). thanks lago/raporjr
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, do you have the "splash" screen turned on?
<superm1> the xfce splash that is
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, if so, this sounds like an old xfce bug
<raptorjr> is it turned on in a standard 8.04.1 installation? that was what i had and then did a upgrade to 8.10, and got that problem too
<MythbuntuGuest05> yes i have the splash turned on. i'll upload my session config to the bugreport
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, ah yes, then you have a duplicate
<superm1> if this is still quite reproducible might be able to help get it fixed too ! :)
<superm1> raptorjr, no its off by default due to this exact bug
<superm1> we never could root cause it
<MythbuntuGuest05> raptorjr or somebody else, can you set this bug to confirmed?
<a> I'm having trouble getting my asus-dh remote working in mythbuntu 8.10. I'm getting a no gap found error, which is probably because I'm calling lirc with the wrong device, but I'm not.
<MythbuntuGuest05> superm1/lago/raptorjr, what's need to be done to get this fixed?
<a> so I think there's something wrong with the irdevice, and I was wondering what to try next
<a> the irdevices driver that is, because it worked in 8.04
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest05, so that attached directory, that's the old .config/xfce4-session that will cause problems?
<superm1> it looks empty
<raptorjr> so it is off by default, but get turned on when upgrading?
<superm1> no it shouldnt get turned on afaik
<superm1> do you have a broken .config directory you could upload though?
<superm1> it looks like piterb's wasn't complete
<raptorjr> well, back to my sound problem. I had sound in 8.04.1, but after upgrading to 8.10 the sound is gone. Have tried mplayer, vlc and xine. However, running 8.10 LiveCD gets me sound. Any clue on what file could be broken?
<raptorjr> sure, i'll look
<raptorjr> how do i upload?
<raptorjr> now i have uploaded a broken xfce4-session folder, that one messes up my system
<raptorjr> look if you can see get the files inside
<raptorjr> but, could need some place to look for the problem with my sound. if the 8.10 LiveCD works it must be some file that did not get updated that is wrong. But i dont even know where to look
<raptorjr> and everything is maxed in alsamixer, so that is not the problem
<TheBlasphemer> Hi, would anyone know why network connections are no longer working in a diskless chroot enviroment ?
<TheBlasphemer> err, nevermind, resolv.conf still had some old info
<MarLaw_> Hello all - I'm on 8.10 and I'm trying to get up and running with mythtv. I install the metapackage mythtv which includes both front and backend, I followed the instructions. I want to use it with a Skystar2, which I can see with lspci and already works with Kaffeine, however in mythtv WatchTv doesn't do anything and scan channels within the settings page is always grayd ..can someone give me a hint / hand in setting it up?
<MarLaw_> the idea is that once i can see the frontend work on local, i want to use it on an apple tv connected to the big tv
<superm1> MarLaw_, well check permissions on the /dev/dvb pieces
<superm1> and make sure the user you are launching mythtv-setup as is able to read the /dev/dvb pieces
<laga> superm1: he's already being supported in #mythtv-users
<superm1> oh
<superm1> okay
<MarLaw_> yeah thanks superm1, laga
<raptorjr> is it possible to reinstall the parts that handle the sound in some way?
<superm1> raptorjr, do you by chance have pulseaudio installed?
<superm1> if so - remove it...
<raptorjr> hmm, maybe. i dont know =) if i have i have not seleted it
<raptorjr> how can i tell?
<superm1> synaptic
<superm1> open it up and search
<raptorjr> i'll check
<raptorjr> no, only libpulse0, but not the server
<raptorjr> but it is so strange, worked before upgrade, and works with 8.10 livecd, but not on my upgraded system
<raptorjr> i thought that the xfce bug would force me to reinstall, but laga saved me. And now i'm back again to thinking about reinstall. This is killing me =)
<TheBlasphemer> I'm going crazy, I've got a VIA Eppia EX10000EG board, and for some reason the TV keeps telling me it's got "no signal" unless I set openchrome to VBEModes, but that won't allow me to set the native 1360x768 resolution :(
<raptorjr> lol, now export DISPLAY works again, maybe i should wait a while and the sound will work also =)
<raptorjr> dont know if this could be to any help, but when i try to watch a recording in mythtv i get this error: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL /dev/mixer
<raptorjr>  AudioOutput Warning: Mixer attach error -2: No such file or directory
<raptorjr> but i do have a /dev/mixer, and have rw permissions for everybody
<Seeker`> will NOVA-T 500's be able to record HD when it start being broadcast on freeview?
<ldc> Hi all, just wanted to check if there are any known issues with the 8.10 release and that the network is brought down on diskless clients during shutdown?
<ldc> or semi-known
<superm1> ldc, that sounds like that would be a problem :)
<superm1> laga, ^?
<ldc> hehe, yea... been trying to figure out what's causing it
<ldc> superm1, just getting a nbd0 Receive control failed (event -4), ie write failed to socket
<ldc> superm1, and even disabled the networking init.d script.. nothing seems to be going as i want it to today :P
<laga> um.
<laga> no clue, i'll have to try that
<ldc> Also an issue that i have experienced, but also know the fix for... The latest ubuntu fglrx drivers dont work as they should with HDMI output if you try to get rid of the black borders via the aticonfig app... If you do that the borders will go away for the current session but as soon as you restart the system it will freeze the kernel (nothing out via netconsole either) and the system even stops responding to pings..
<ldc>  Workaround for this (if the latest drivers are wanted) is to remove the /etc/ati/amdpcsdb file before fglrx is loaded and rerun the aticonfig at every reboot.
<ldc> just something i thought i share with the rest of you
<geo_> Linux User - The Magazine for the practice - LU 09/2006 - Hard Disk Recording
<ldc> this is atleast for the RadeonHD 3600
<ldc> laga, oh, just managed to switch to the shutdown log console this time after some tricks.. seems like this is happening just after the killprocs script has run... might this be something as simple as that is killing of the nbd-client
<laga> not again.
<laga> :(
<laga> geo_: so?
<laga> i actually wrote about mythtv in linux user in 2005 :) but that was the german issue
<ldc> laga, just found the problem
<ldc> sendsigs (and maybe killprocs) seems to terminate nbd-client
<ldc> after doing a quickfix for it the system shuts down as it should
<laga> ldc: there is a way around that
<laga> let me fire up my VM
<ldc> laga, yea, just fix so the sendsigs also check the /var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/ folder (where the nbd-client pid-file is) and not just /lib/init/rw/sendsigs.omit.d/
<laga> ldc: well, that seems to be the case for my intrepid install?
<laga> can you confirm your /etc/init.d/sendsigs does not check that directory?
<ldc> yep
<ldc> for omitfile in /var/run/sendsigs.omit /lib/init/rw/sendsigs.omit; do
<ldc> for pidfile in /lib/init/rw/sendsigs.omit.d/*
<laga> oh
<laga> ooooh.
<ldc> ^^
<laga> i wish i could remember where i added this back then
<Lynet> Will I have any problems with an 8.04 backend and 8.10 frontend (that is, is the mythtv version in hardy and intrepid the same - if not, should I add a ppa to make sure the mythtv versions are in sync?)
<laga> Lynet: it should work.. of course, you can add the weekly builds repo
<Lynet> laga: How stable is the weekly? Would hate it if the backend went loopy and refuses to record on a regular basis.
<laga> Lynet: it should be stable, but there are no guarantees. if you're worried, just don't use them :)
<ldc> laga, /etc/init.d/mythbuntu-diskless-client:    mkdir -p /var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/
<ldc> /etc/init.d/mythbuntu-diskless-client:    pidof nbd-client > /var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/nbd-client
<laga> ldc: ah, i thought it was in the initramfs
<ldc> laga, while you are in that script fixing this maybe you feel like adding a minimal feature :)
<laga> hmm?
<ldc> laga, remove all files/dirs specified in /etc/shutdown-clean or what it now should be named
<ldc> would be great to have that to be able to manually specify things that should just go away during a shutdown
<ldc> like my amdpcsdb (and some other stuff)
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<laga> what is a amdpcsdb?
<ldc> laga, and also a way for you to implement cleanups of stuff
 * laga is very slow tonight.
<ldc> laga, it's the ati configuration-file
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<laga> ah. and why do you wanna delete that? ;)
<ldc> laga, yep... because it causes the fglrx driver to completly freeze the kernel on mysetup
<laga> ah :)
<ldc> laga, it's a bug in the fglrx driver (think it's powerplay related)... and no idea when that will go away...
<laga> the joys of closed source kernel modules
 * ldc will be running in the streets cheering when the new RadeonHD is stable enough to use! :)
<laga> heh
<laga> so, SRU time for mythbuntu-diskless then :)
<ldc> oh, already fixed and uploaded?
<laga> no
<laga> and your fix was simply replacing /var/run/sendsigs.omit.d/ with /lib/init/rw/sendsigs.omit.d/ ?
<ldc> yep
<ldc> portmap already uses that
<laga> sounds sane.
<tgm4883_laptop> if anyone wants to look at this and tell me why this one frontend keeps crashing that would be great  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/mfc6c26e
<Mr-Atomic> I'm having trouble using a nfs share as a storage group.  Recordings dont start.  I think it may be a directory ownership problem.  It's mythtv for both owner and group but when I mount the remote directory to the local, the ownership changes to my log-in.  Anyone have experience using nfs remote storage for recordings?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: apport.
<kito0> hola
<kito0> necesito ayuda
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, pport?
<tgm4883_laptop> laga, apport?
<laga> tgm4883_laptop: /etc/default/apport - enable it there
<laga> reboot
<laga> crash her, file bug report
<tgm4883_laptop> ok will do
<laga> i hope it's caught by apport
<kito0> hello
<kito0> i need some help pleace
<kito0> any one?
<tgm4883_laptop> !ask | kito0
<Zinn> kito0: Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<kito0> mythtv can't connect to mysql, is says "Acces denied" for my user
<ldc> laga, oh.. just remebered something else that might be good to include that i had to do a ugly fix for... mythfrontend must be started with LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=true when using fglrx on some systems..
<laga> ldc: you can add that to /etc/mythtv/session-settings
<ldc> kito0, remote frontend?
<kito0> no
<kito0> ldc, no
<ldc> laga, do you use the default user/password?
<ldc> err
<ldc> kito0, do you use the default user/password?
<kito0> ldc, yes
<ldc> laga, yea, but would be nice to have the option to set that via the control-center... Maybe also add an option to selected the wanted gfx-driver in there too for automatic installation
<ldc> kito0, is it the frontend or backend you are having problems with?
<ldc> or maybe both?
<kito0> ldc, frontend
<laga> ldc: you can select the VGA driver in jockey-gtk
<laga> ldc: and i'd rather ATI fix their driver
<ldc> laga, hehe.. me too... but we should probably never count on them to do it :)
<sngbk> Hi everyone.  I'm having trouble with my PS3 seeing my mythbuntu backend.  It's my understanding that uPnP should be turned on by default, but how can I verify this?
<kito0> ldc, in fact i've never been able to launch the program
<ldc> kito0, try executing "mysql -u <user> -p mythconverg" where <user> is the mythtv user for the system
<kito0> ldc, that user should be me?
<ldc> no
<ldc> the mysql user
<kito0> ldc, ok
<ldc> kito0, lets go private
<laga> ldc: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythbuntu-diskless/+bug/292319
<ldc> laga, ah.. nice...
<laga> ldc: you might wanna subscribe so you can test the bug fix in -proposed
<sngbk> Thanks, I figured out my previous question so you can cancel it if I was in a queue.  :)
<ldc> sngbk, feel free to drop me a msg if mythtv and the PS3 works good together... been thinking about getting one but cannot decide if i want another x86 frontend or a PS3 ;)
<sngbk> I'm just giving it a try now, it seems to work well.
<sngbk> I've got a pretty standard setup, hauppauge 150, so I'm doing standard def.
<sngbk> I've read that if you're using certain cards you will need to transcode the video for the PS3 to be able to play it back properly.
<sngbk> but overall, seems good so far for simple playback.
<fatmonk> Typical problem here (I believe from googling around) - am having trouble setting up S/PDIF output. Hardy Heron MythBuntu install on a GigaByte MoBo with built in S/PDIF output. Anyone around that may be able to help out?  Been tryoing to sort this for a couple of weeks now but getting nowhere, although main mythtv.org site has the board listed as 's/pdif wound working out of the box'! Standing by to give more info as re
<laga> fatmonk: you can also try the forums if you dont get an answer in here
<fatmonk> Thanks laga. I posted on mythtv-talk earlier in the week and just one response from someone saying they had similar problmes and gave up. Not very encouraging, but I intend to keep trying as I'm convinced it should work. Work so far points to the bits being there for it to work.
<laga> fatmonk: i meant the mythbuntu subforums at ubuntuforums.org
<fastie81> morning all.
<fastie81> I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I have..
<fastie81> I am building me a mc box for my home and got my self a nice silverstone GD01B-MXR case that has a remote and nice lcd display that comes with it..
<fastie81> not to worried about the display as yet cause I cant even get the remote working
<fatmonk> laga: ah, not tried there... off to check...
<fastie81> if I do a lsusb it comes up with "Bus 001 Device 005: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc. "
<fatmonk> fastie81: similar situation here with Antec Veris fusion. Remote works with direction pad, mouse clicks and numbers, but any other button kills lirc and restarting the process doesn't help - full reboot needed.
<fastie81> now when I asked google it looks like everyone got an imon pad or something next to it..
<fastie81> well mine does not work at all.. nothing..
<fastie81> and no matter what I try nothing seams to happen
<fastie81> I have downloaded the new 8.10 version hopping that it will give me something.. but not even a crash
<fatmonk> fastie81: Mine IS an iMon PAD remote for the Veris using the same IR receiver (Bus 001 Device 002: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.). Loads of googling and loads of refs as you say to lsusb mentioning the iMon PAD, but as you can see mine doesn't. Got a Huapagge card in my box, so considering trying that to see if that gets me further forward, but the Veris remote is sooo much nicer.
<fastie81> that is exactly what I got..
<fastie81> would love getting it working
<fastie81> what version of mythbuntu you running?
<laga> someone buy me an antec fusion and i'll try to write a howto ;)
<fastie81> you need a soundgraph not an antec fusion
<fastie81> I can lend you mine if I can get it working
<fastie81> fatmonk: how did you get yours working? well I know you say only a few buttons work but it will be nice if can get that far
<laga> fatmonk has a fusion so i thought it was the same
<fastie81> the boxes is diffrent but the remote and lcd is the same
<rhpot1991> silver or black?
<fastie81> I got the black
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: ever get yours working?
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, working on it right now
<tgm4883_laptop> but actually, have some bigger fish to fry first
<fatmonk> bizarrely it just worked after the standard Hardy based MythBuntu install from a couple of months ago.. whats the best way to check installed version as I also got the updates all enabled...
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: did you try setting the lirc device to imon and using the config in my bug report?
<rhpot1991> curious as if that would work
<fatmonk> oops, that was in reply to fastie81.
<tgm4883_laptop> I didn't try that, but only cause the ir receiver is low on my priority
<fastie81> well as I take all the latest lirc pits is in the new release so I was thinking it would work..
<rhpot1991> fastie81: you can try this and see how it works with yours: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/215960
<rhpot1991> mine is a silver though, so I can't promise you anything
<fastie81> well I think they have the same soundgraph in it.. well I thinkg
<fastie81> thanks I wil have a dig and let you know
<rhpot1991> they are both imon, but the black one is newer
<fastie81> o ok
<raptorjr> Any new people that could have some suggestions on what i could try to get my sound working again.Worked on 8.04.1, stopped after upgrade to 8.10, but work with 8.10 LiveCD
<fatmonk> rhpot1991: The files on the launchpad page... if I save the to the correct locations what's the 'MLG' taht you ran on them and how do you reckon I might get the remote responding after the odd disabling of it I'm seeing (after pressing any button other tha the direction pad, 0-9 and mouse clicks)?
<Mr-Atomic> a recording on the backend = choppy playback of video on remote thin client.  Hints or advice?
<rhpot1991> fatmonk: mythbuntu-lirc-generator
<rhpot1991> Mr-Atomic: any way you can copy the recording to the frontend?
<fastie81> hi rhpot1991 just a question. on 8.10 I have not got a dev lirc0 but have lircd and lircd1. how would know witch on it the soundgraph?
<Mr-Atomic> The thin client is a playback device... Popcorn hour it is not running the Myth frontend
<fastie81> how would I know witch one is the soundgraph? what sound better
<Mr-Atomic> NFS SAMBA or UPNP all same result
<Mr-Atomic> I don't know if it's hard drive or nic related
<Mr-Atomic> rhpot1991: I tried setting the popcorn as a mounted nfs share to the myth box to record directly to the gadget but had issues with it working with myth as a storge group
<rhpot1991> Mr-Atomic: I know nothing of popcorn, sorry
<rhpot1991> fastie81: the fusion has an imon, do you have a soundgraph as a seperate device?
<Mr-Atomic> its a playback device
<Mr-Atomic> any thin client would have the same issue.  Through put is upset by either over taxed hard drive or nic I think
<fastie81> rhpot1991:  I have have soundgraph if I do a lsusb
<fastie81> it is just in the link you send me on the hardware.conf it say remote is lirc0 but I don;t have a dev/lirc0
<fatmonk> fastie81: once again, same here. seems we're sharing the same pain...
<fastie81> this is so weird.
<fastie81> there must be a fix
<rhpot1991> you guys should search the forums for some info on the black fusion
<rhpot1991> once upon a time you needed to get some things that weren't new enough in hardy to use it
<rhpot1991> I have the silver so I have no idea what the state of the black is
<fastie81> ok do you know if I need to create the lirc0 or should they just be there?
<tgm4883_laptop> there is a link in the howto thread on the forum about the black fusion.  I haven't tested it though
<tgm4883_laptop> it's for hardy
<fastie81> do you have the link on hand?
<tgm4883_laptop> no
<tgm4883_laptop> !forums
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about forums
<tgm4883_laptop> nor will I look it up
<tgm4883_laptop> it's a sticky in the forum
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm debugging some other stuff right now
<fatmonk> fastie81:root@Unicorn:/etc# /etc/init.d/lirc start
<fatmonk>  * Loading LIRC modules                                                  [ OK ]
<fatmonk>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                              [ OK ]
<fatmonk> root@Unicorn:/etc# cd /dev
<fatmonk> root@Unicorn:/dev# ls *ir*
<fatmonk> lircd
<fatmonk> root@Unicorn:/dev# file lircd
<fatmonk> lircd: socket
<fatmonk>  - So it looks like th eir receiver stuff starts up OK, but no go with the remote. I'll need to reboot to get the few keys working again but am running an album art scraper at the mo.
<fastie81>  * Starting remote control daemon(s) : LIRC                                                               [fail]
<fastie81> lircd: there seems to already be a lircd process with pid 7838
<fastie81> lircd: otherwise delete stale lockfile /var/run/lircd1.pid
<fastie81> ok well now I stop it and then start it and it all started
<fastie81> ls
<fastie81> still nothing
<fastie81> fatmonk: look here http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5705807#post5705807
<fatmonk> fastie 81: just found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=907256&highlight=antec+fusion
<darkwizard> anyone know if shoutcast is fixed?
<fatmonk> fastie81: am back after a reboot. you getting anywhere with those instructions? haven't had a good read through of them myself as was having network problems.
<fastie81> well am think I am..
<fastie81> seams there is a problem cause I dont get lirc0 under dev
<fastie81> so I need to recompile the lirc
<fastie81> will let you know
<foxbuntu> fastie81, wait
<foxbuntu> fastie81, what lirc deivce are you using?
<fatmonk> sounds scary.. I also don't get lirc0, but as usual after reboot remote is part working (pad, mouse buttons and numbers for anyone new to the conv!)
<fastie81> well I am trying to get my soundgraph working
<foxbuntu> the one inside the antec fusion?
<fastie81> yes, same one as the SilverStone box
<foxbuntu> I have both antec fusion cases
<foxbuntu> the silver and black
<fastie81> have you got the remote working?
<foxbuntu> does it show up in lsusb?
<foxbuntu> yes
<fastie81> yes when I do lsusb it bring up Bus 001 Device 005: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> which device did you select for lirc to use?
<fastie81> tell me you going to help me out of my missery
<fastie81> I did all the Soundgraph imon ones..
<darkwizard> is there a patch out for shoutcast part of mythstream
<darkwizard> ?
<fastie81> well most of them the pad , ir/lcd
<foxbuntu> you need ir/lcd
<fastie81> I did select that
<foxbuntu> where are you selecting it?
<foxbuntu> MCC?
<foxbuntu> (mythbuntu-control-centre)
<fastie81> in the mcc yes
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> select it again if you havent
<fastie81> I just now yes
<foxbuntu> then run this in terminal: sudo depmod -a && sudo modprobe lirc_imon
<foxbuntu> does that produce any errors?
<fastie81> no errors
<foxbuntu> it should output nothing
<foxbuntu> ok run dmesg
<fastie81> yes it did not out anything
<foxbuntu> the last few lines of dmesg should say something about IR port
<foxbuntu> or lirc
<fastie81> ok that gives me a lot.. what do you want to know?
<fastie81> [ 6201.069812] usbcore: deregistering interface driver lirc_imon
<fastie81> [ 6201.069852] lirc_imon: module removed. Goodbye!
<fastie81> [ 6201.302042] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<fastie81> [ 6201.307092] lirc_imon: Driver for Soundgraph iMON MultiMedia IR/VFD w/imon pad2keys patch, v0.3p2k
<fastie81> [ 6201.307100] lirc_imon: Venky Raju <dev@venky.ws>
<fastie81> [ 6201.307130] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon
<fastie81> [ 6224.614781] usbcore: deregistering interface driver lirc_imon
<fastie81> [ 6224.614820] lirc_imon: module removed. Goodbye!
<fastie81> [ 6224.845735] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, major 61
<fastie81> [ 6224.851493] lirc_imon: Driver for Soundgraph iMON MultiMedia IR/VFD w/imon pad2keys patch, v0.3p2k
<fastie81> [ 6224.851501] lirc_imon: Venky Raju <dev@venky.ws>
<fastie81> [ 6224.851531] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon
<fastie81> sorry all
<foxbuntu> pastebin next time
<foxbuntu> anyways
<foxbuntu> ls /dev/lirc*
<fastie81> /dev/lircd  /dev/lircd1
<foxbuntu> intresting
<fastie81> my point
<foxbuntu> you have the black fusion or silver?
<fastie81> everyone said there should be a lirc0
<fastie81> I got the black one
<foxbuntu> yes there should be
<foxbuntu> I actually am doing some dev inside a black fusion right now
<fastie81> and don't tell me it works
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> I actually built one for a friend that uses it everyday
<fastie81> I got this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=887966
<fastie81> do you think I need to give it ago?
<foxbuntu> is this a clean load, what have you done to lirc?
<foxbuntu> you shouldnt need to
<fastie81> yes I downloaded the new 8.10 and installed it form the alternat cd as it got something wrong with the nv drivers
<foxbuntu> which mythbuntu version are you using?
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> it
<foxbuntu> whoops
<foxbuntu> too many windows open
<fastie81> lol same her
<foxbuntu> fastie81, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc
<foxbuntu> when it pops up select the remote I told you
<foxbuntu> Soundgraph IR/VFD
<foxbuntu> select none for transmitter
<fastie81> ok just did
<foxbuntu> reboot
<fastie81> ok rebooting now
<fatmonk> foxbuntu: me too... am in the sam esituation as fastie81,  but have problems with wifi reconnect sometimes after reboot as well...
<fastie81> foxbuntu: after reboot still now lirc0
<fastie81> ls /dev/lirc*
<fastie81> /dev/lircd  /dev/lircd1
<foxbuntu> fastie81, be back after a bit...my pizza just showed up, check for the lirc devices after it boots and if its not there do this: dmesg | grep imon, then post the output to a pastebin
<fastie81> ok will do enjoy
<fastie81> pastbin
<fastie81> oops
<fastie81> why does my pastbin not work
<fastie81> [   41.236403] lirc_imon: Driver for Soundgraph iMON MultiMedia IR/VFD w/imon pad2keys patch, v0.3p2k
<fastie81> [   41.236410] lirc_imon: Venky Raju <dev@venky.ws>
<fastie81> [   41.236445] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon
<fastie81> sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> fastie81, because you spell it wrong and forget the !
<tgm4883_laptop> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<fastie81> sorry.. will get it right next time
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-11-02
<fatmonk> foxbuntu, fastie81: did I miss anything during the reboots? Have got a Windows IRC session running now so mythbox reboots wont affect...
<fastie81> no foxbuntu just went for lunch... :)
<fatmonk> fastie81: how far did you get? you seemed to a /dev/lirc1 which is further than I got.. I've still only got /dev/lircd. Have you always had lirc1 in there?
<fastie81> no I had the lircd1
 * foxbuntu wonders back in from pizza land
<fastie81> welcome back
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: 2 pairs of eyes eagerly watching for next instructions!
<foxbuntu> well I just finished a complete reload again on my fusion case, and it with out doing anything was enabled
<foxbuntu> try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall lirc
<fastie81> could it be something with the soundgraph version?
<foxbuntu> fastie81, Im using the exact same case as you
<fastie81> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<fastie81> foxbuntu: here is my output
<fastie81> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m3a35e0d3
<fatmonk1> faxbuntu: I've got some real oddities going on here. I just tried teh reinstall and when it tried to stop lirc it failed as though it wasn;t running... BUT as I've just rebooted my control is working in so far as the direction pad and mouse buttons and number buttons work ok. LIRC started up again after the reboot ok though...
<foxbuntu> fastie81, pastebin this file: /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: output from the reinstall all looked good for me: pastebin: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d50a29e3d
<foxbuntu> fastie81, fatmonk what about ls /dev/lirc* after the restart?
<fastie81> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1daedc0e
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: still just /dev/lircd, no lirc0 or lirc1
<fastie81> it is on the end of my first bin still just the work lircd and lircd1
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: but can still move the mouse pointer with the remote!
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, intresting, well your remote works then
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, which remote are you using? the MCE that comes with the fusion?
<fastie81> well I don't even get the mouse working
<foxbuntu> fastie81, run this: irw
<foxbuntu> then hit buttons on the remote
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: Its branded Veris RM200, let me find it on the web...
<Seeker`> is the default recording profile "autodetect from mpeg2"
<fastie81> fastie@Palace-MediaCenter:~$ irw
<fastie81> connect: Connection refused
<Seeker`> fastie81: sudo irw?
<foxbuntu> fastie81, ok, you seem to have seperate issues
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, its the one that came with the case though right? black peanut shaped remote?
<fastie81> still connection refused
<foxbuntu> fastie81, well lets do this anyways, sudo nano /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<fastie81> this is mine but not the nob on the lcd
<fastie81> http://www.soundgraph.com/Eng_/Products/imon25.aspx
<Seeker`> with a nova-t 500 recording on an amd2700+, 1GB RAM, is tearing when playing on a remote frontend likely to be due to a slow frontend, slow backend, slow network or bad recording?
<fastie81> ok what do I do in there?
<foxbuntu> add this line: include /usr/share/lirc/remote/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: came with teh case, about 8 inches long and straight with a direction pad/joystick just above half way up. If I press anything other than the direction pad, mouse left click , mouse right click or number buttons it stops working altogether.
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, do this as well
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, oh thats a imon pad remote
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, add the line: include /usr/share/lirc/remotes/imon/lircd.conf.imon-pad
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: to the hardware.conf file?
<foxbuntu> then both of you save the file and restart lirc: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, yes
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> no
<foxbuntu> to the lircd.conf
<fastie81> ok done
<foxbuntu> then after restarting lirc run this: mythbuntu-lircrc-generator
<foxbuntu> then restart mythtv if its open on the machine
<foxbuntu> then try your remotes
<fastie81> ok here is my output
<fastie81> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m164345fe
<fatmonk1> foxuntu: already got exactly that in both /etc/lircd.conf and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<foxbuntu> you have a path wrong in your lircd.conf
<foxbuntu> fastie81, /usr/share/lirc/remote/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb should be /usr/share/lirc/remotes/mceusb/lircd.conf.mceusb
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, try running mythbuntu-lircrc-generator then
<fastie81> ok  it say You should now have a .lircrc file generated in /home/fastie/.lircrc
<fastie81> All application specific lircrc files are in /home/fastie/.lirc
<foxbuntu> ok, now continue with my directions
<fastie81> and if I test it in mythtv it it a no go
<foxbuntu> did you restart it before testing?
<fastie81> yes
<foxbuntu> ok
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: same output as fastie...
<foxbuntu> fastie81, Im not sure what you have done prior to me helping, it is prob worth while considering its a fresh install, to reload the machine and besure to select the Soundgraph IR/VFD during the install
<fastie81> ok I just restared the backend and front end with no luck
<foxbuntu> fatmonk, ok, restart mythtv and try the remote
<fastie81> ok well I will do that now..
<fastie81> would you be around in an hour?? then I will do it now quick
<foxbuntu> fastie81, prob..I am pretty entrenched in my dev machine
<fastie81> no worries.. I will see if you are around when I am back..
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: started the frontend again (do I need to restart the backend aswell?) mouse pointer stilol moving. pressed play button and remote stopped working again.
<foxbuntu> fatmonk1, nope, frotnend only
<foxbuntu> fatmonk1, exit the frontend and run irw and see what happens
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: tried /etc/init.d/lirc restart and still nothing from the remote again now...
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: that wat my windoes session, am still here...
<foxbuntu> fatmonk1, run: irw
<foxbuntu> what happens?
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: nothing being received in irw now...
<foxbuntu> push buttons on the remote
<foxbuntu> and nothing?
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: nothing at all. yup push buttons and no output, just sits back at the command line.
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> ctrl+c to kill it
<foxbuntu> dmesg | grep imon
<foxbuntu> pastebin the output from that
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: ah, now connection refused, but probably still running... hang on...
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: restarted lirc then irw started without the connection error, but still nothing output on screen. when I run irw it comes right back to command line even when I am getting remote output.
<foxbuntu> fatmonk1, ok...is your a fresh install as well?
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d644dbb6e
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: yup. about 3 weeks ago, so before the latest release. Its a hardy install from mythbuntu, with the weekly updates enabled...
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: I'm going to have to give up for the night soon, I'm afraid... will have t come back to this tomorrow...
<foxbuntu> would you be ok with a reload...I just hate chasing ghosts, I have the bad habit of changing stuff and forgeting about it too, so...
<foxbuntu> fatmonk1, alright...well if your still around and I get better ideas I will try to catch you but right now I just dont know what is going on
<fatmonk1> starting with hardy or teh very latest? remote has been behaving exactly the same since the fresh install though...
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: starting with hardy or the very latest? remote has been behaving exactly the same since the fresh install though...
<foxbuntu> fatmonk1, download the 8.04.1 disk
<foxbuntu> or use it if you already have it
<foxbuntu> the last full release before 8.10
<fatmonk1> foxbuntu: That'll be the one I have... may give that a go tomorrow. Cheers for your help so far..
<fastie81> hi guys
<fastie81> foxbuntu: you still here?
<fastie81> I have now reinstall mythbuntu and I have selected the soundgraph remote and it is still not working. when I do a lsusb it shows there, when I do a ls /dev/lirc* there is only lircd.
<fastie81> still now lirc0 or something
<fastie81> no even
<tgm4883_laptop> Is anyone else having issues with the frontend crashing in 8.10?  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f61dff420
<mrmowgli> Anyone know why my lircmd.conf is empty?
<mrmowgli> isn't it supposed to have mappings to mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> lircd.conf?
<mrmowgli> lircd.conf points to the "right" key mappings, but I thought the lircmd.conf was supposed to map those to actual commands
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu, ^
<tgm4883_laptop> i never heard of lircmd.conf
<mrmowgli> look in /etc/lirc/
<mrmowgli> so mythbuntu works without mapping anything in there?
<mrmowgli> As long as my hardware.conf is correct then everything should just work?
<mrmowgli> er
<foxbuntu> mrmowgli, lircd.conf containes the hex to button name map, ~/.lircrc and ~/.lirc/mythtv contain the name to action map
<mrmowgli> rather the lircd.conf
<mrmowgli> oh ok
<mrmowgli> Excellent, thanks!
<mrmowgli> ah ok so to set up the new mapping for a model not in there I have to modify the mappings of the files  of ~/.lirc/
<mrmowgli> Since my remote isn't supported, where would I submit changes for my remote? Huappage WinTv-HVR-1600
<Ahmuck> hi
<Ahmuck> i'd like to run mythbuntu for an ip camera.  possible?
<mrmowgli> hi
<mrmowgli> I would think so, thought I saw something bout that in the mythtv howto's
<mrmowgli> foxbuntu: If I wanted to add another remote profile to the lircrc generator, how would I go about doing that?
<foxbuntu> mrmowgli, just add an include to your lircd.conf and rerun it
<mrmowgli> add an include in which file?
<foxbuntu> /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<foxbuntu> add a line like: incldue /path/to/some/file.conf
<mrmowgli> ah, and that will generate the appropriate scripts in ~.lirc/
<mrmowgli> ?
<foxbuntu> indeed
<mrmowgli> awesome
<mrmowgli> what's location of the script generator?
<foxbuntu> its a binary
<foxbuntu> /usr/bin/mythbutnu-lircrc-generator
<mrmowgli> can I run that from a shell?
<foxbuntu> but its an installed package that I helped write and support
<foxbuntu> yes
<mrmowgli> excellent, thank you
<fastie81> hi foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> hello
<fastie81> fresh install did not do the trick.. I still have no lirc0 dev
<tgm4883_laptop> fastie81, did you add the stuff to hardware.conf?
<tgm4883_laptop> or is that in MLG?
<fastie81> add what stuff to the hardware.conf?
<mrmowgli> fastie81: did you read this one? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+spec/lirc-gpio-alternative
<foxbuntu> Damn I was right
<fastie81> with?
<foxbuntu> oops wrong window again
<foxbuntu> lol
<fastie81> lol
<foxbuntu> fastie81, did you select the remote in the install?
<fastie81> they all say that it need to point to a device /dev/lirc0 but I don't have that device!
<fastie81> yes I did, the soundgraph ir/lcd one you said
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> fastie81, im not sure
<foxbuntu> I have had to do nothing to get that thing working
<fastie81> I just know what it could be
<fastie81> I know my motherboard is ne so I need the latest kernel.. that could not me something wit that??
<fastie81> I am just stabbing in the bosh here
<canta> which packets must i install, if i want to stream tv in my local network? the computer which is running mythtv has no monitor/mice
<mfeinstein> I am trying to install mythbuntu and as soon as it get past the loading screen all i get is a blinking cursor. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<wilberfan> clean-installed mythbuntu 8.10 today...testing it out...volume OSD shows volume raising and lowering but sound levels don't change...
<wilberfan> ditto with mute...  "mute on"  "mute off"  but sound stays on...
<wilberfan> PVR-350
<wilberfan> .
<wilberfan> gnite blain
<wilberfan> Blain's back...
<Blain> It was an accident
<Blain> posted that link in the wrong room
<Blain> meant to post it to my loco
<ajhtiredwolf> hey i was hoping someone could help me with some extreme lirc lag i mythbuntu, it only happens in mythbuntu, and it doesnt happen when using the keyboard.
<JustJim> Hi all
<laga> hey
<JustJim> I'd like to know where to put my tv_grab file.  The documentation I got from the provider (Ice TV in Australia) says /usr/bin
<JustJim> but Mythtv backend setup doesn't find it there.  Any ideas?
<laga> is it baseline compliant?
<JustJim> The grabber?  I've had it working before but I've just done a re-install and can't remember where I ended up puting it last time!
<laga> JustJim: mythtv 0.21 calls tv_find_grabbers which only lists baseline compliant grabbers
<JustJim> Laga, I understood every single word in that sentence.  The whole sentence slipped over my head though.
<laga> heh
<laga> JustJim: there's a program called tv_find_grabbers
<laga> mythtv uses that to find all available grabbers
<laga> you can start it in a terminal to see what it finds
<laga> it will only list grabbers which support a specific set of interfacesd
<laga> interfaces*
<laga> these interfaces are called "capabilities"
<laga> if your tv_grab file doesn't support the --capabilities option, it's not going to work
<laga> you can always use mythfilldatabase --file to feed it a xmltv file generated by your grabber, though
<laga> okay, i've got to run
<JustJim> OK mate, thanks for your time
<oobe> laga, try linking the script to /usr/bin/tv_grab_au
<oobe> that will most likely work
<raptorjr> any alsa expert here today? =)
<JustJim> oobe, I think I got it now -- XMLTV itself was not working properly.  re apt-got it and I think I'm looking OK now.
<oobe> ok
<oobe> i live in ausralia to and i use shepherd
<oobe> i ln -s my shepherd script to /usr/bin/tv_grab_au
<raptorjr> very logical, downgrade Nvidia graphics driver and get the sound back
<laga> raptorjr: ouch
<JustJim> I'm cool.  Associating channels to tuners now.  Should be good in time for the rugby!  Thanks all.
<raptorjr> not the first thing you try when the sound is gone =) but atleast i got my sound back
<laga> raptorjr: is that reproducable?
<raptorjr> i could try, see what happends
<raptorjr> but that was why the livecd probaly worked, didnt use the restricted drivers
<laga> yeah, although it'd be really weird
 * JustJim waves goodbye
<raptorjr> yep, Nvidia version 177 no sound, version 173 i got sound
<laga> odd.
<mrmowgli> raptorjr: What model is your nvidia card?
<raptorjr> I have a Abit N73HD with onboard graphics, think it is the Nforce630i chipset with a Gforce7100
<mrmowgli> I wonder if it's because it's an onboard chipset
<mrmowgli> It's new enough you shouldn't be running into issues like that
<raptorjr> no it is strange, but i dont have enough knowledge to try to find the exact problem
<joemythtv> I have an ivtv issue with my pvr-150 noting having stereo, exactly the same issue as here: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/ivtv/devel/37436    How did he resolve it?
<Keithamus> just did a fresh install of 8.10, configured it and now I cant watch livetv; here is my mythfrontend.log: http://pastebin.ca/1243178
<Keithamus> none of my tables are broken, permissions to livetv folder are fine
<Keithamus> anyone got any idea?
<Keithamus> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fd4e3f63 here are my full logs using the mythbuntu log grabber
<KjetilK> Keithamus: I don't know, but I would investigate the line where SIP says it fails
<Keithamus> wheres that?
<KjetilK> not that I know what SIP, but that's the one thing that looked suspecious to me :-)
<KjetilK> line 25-265
<KjetilK> err, 25-26
<KjetilK> in the mythfrontend log you posted
<KjetilK> also, do hang around, it can often take a long time to get a response
<Keithamus> ah, thats just because I havent set up the mythphone plugin
<KjetilK> oh, ok, that's the SIP
<KjetilK> then dunno :-/
<Keithamus> its the bit below that
<Keithamus> 33 and 34
<KjetilK> yeah, that's not quite sufficient to understand whats wrong...
<Keithamus> yeah i know, annoying right?
<KjetilK> yeah...
<Keithamus> some people are saying its a problem with my listings, but they all work fine
<Keithamus> well, bar a few channels
<KjetilK> I had a problem getting listings for a long time, but it never caused any problems actually watching livetv
<Keithamus> ditto
<Keithamus> i had this working for months before - on hardy
<Keithamus> thought id upgrade to intrepid, do a fresh install
<KjetilK> :-(
<Keithamus> learnt my lesson
<KjetilK> I figured I would keep my box on hardy, since that's a LTS
<Keithamus> i shouldve done that
<Keithamus> but i was having troubles with my ati card, thought upgrading would fix it
<Keithamus> and it did.... just cant use it now!
<KjetilK> I feel Ubuntu doesn't do as much QA as Debian, but it is slightly easier to set up, so it is tradeoff between convenience and stability
<Keithamus> it works well, on a really plain setup
<Keithamus> as soon as you do anything fruity, you start to get issues
 * KjetilK nods
<Keithamus> one really irritating bug i had with installing 8.10
<Keithamus> I set /var/lib to sda3 (like it was before)
<Keithamus> had all my recordings on it
<Keithamus> made sure NOT to tick format
<Keithamus> but it still formatted
<KjetilK> oh, crap
<Keithamus> because its a system directory or something - it wipes it, disregarding my 300gb of hd videos and music and every recording i had ever recorded
<Keithamus> awesome, just fixed it! Just deleted all my channels and rescanned, and now its working
<KjetilK> heh, good
 * KjetilK runs off
<Keithamus> lol
<Decepticon> i have a pvr150, dmesg detects it properly afaik, but "cat /dev/video0 > video.mpg" gives a video.mpg that is 0 kb in size, even after tuning to a known channel with "ptune --input /dev/video0 --channel 5 --freqtable ntsc-cable". as a result i keep getting timeout scanning for channels in mythtv-setup. please advise
<noii> i've been using mythtv on ubuntu for a little while. I added mythbuntu, and managed to end up starting up a slightly different version of the front end, and now my OK and back buttons don't work on my remote - I'm guessing there is another lircrc that is being read before the one I set up myself? any ideas where that might be?
<rhpot1991> noii: odds are you just need to modify the buttons in ~/.lirc/mythtv
<rhpot1991> also, make a backup of whatever your final changes are, incase they get overwritten by an upgrade
<noii> rhpot1991: thanks, I'll take a look
<noii> so, I've got a ~/.lircrc with the button mappings I'm expecting to work and ~/.mythtv/lircrc linked to that. I don't have ~/.lirc/mythtv . seems like a bit of a mess - I think i will backup what I have and then try to start over.
<vn> hey hey, thumbs up for mythbuntu, just tried it, just what I needed, works nicely...
<foxbuntu> vn, thanks, always good to hear from happy users
<vn> :]
<vn> uh..no Ibex tab in the wiki yet?
<vn> I'm just looking for what's the mythweb url
<foxbuntu> https://your-backend/mythweb
 * rhpot1991 is silly and clicks on foxbuntu's link
<toorima> oh default https on mythweb in 8.10? cool
<darkwizard> anyone use shoutcast?
<foxbuntu> toorima, actually its not https its http...I am just crazy
<toorima> oh ok
<toorima> was hoping it was a new feature
<wilberfan> Installed Intrepid and layed myth on top yesterday...    PVR-350 with remote...   Volume levels & mute aren't working properly...
<wilberfan> OSD shows volume going up and down (or mute on or off) but actual levels not changing...
<wilberfan> toorima, wouldn't that be nice?!  ;)
<toorima> wilberfan: do you use ac3 passtrough?
<toorima> yeah
<wilberfan> not even sure what that is...
<toorima> ok sending raw ac3 sound to a amp
<toorima> an amp
<wilberfan> no...
<wilberfan> I can change the levels via the volume applet...
<wilberfan> Volume situation was fine under Hardy.   Installed intrepid on same hardware, different partition
<wilberfan> Zinn, sup, buddy...?
<wilberfan> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<vn> what would be the best way for me to setup my video directory, since they're span over many shares?
<NicEXE> I tried to install MythTV today but the installation was unsuccessful. (the installation was staying in the same point even if I was clicking next: "chose a new password for mysql server") The problem is that me and the rest world can no longer view my website because of a database error: "Database Error: Unable to connect to the database: "Could not connect to MySQL" How can I go back? I have a backup of all my website files and all my web server
<NicEXE> files. Help please
<laga> also, please don't cross post
<MythbuntuGuest07> Hi THere
<MythbuntuGuest07> need help booting from CD
<MythbuntuGuest07> got a 7600GT and a graphic Bug when loading Mythbuntu
<superm1> try safe graphics mode
<MythbuntuGuest07> how can i select it?
<MythbuntuGuest07> tried F6
<superm1> its one of the FN keys on the menu
<MythbuntuGuest07> FN?
<superm1> like you were looking at
<superm1> F6 F5 F4
<superm1> i forget which has it
<MythbuntuGuest07> ah now its there
<MythbuntuGuest07> just didnt found it
<MythbuntuGuest07> thank you :D
<darkwizard> anyone here
<MythbuntuGuest07> y
<darkwizard> this what my problem is
<darkwizard> i have 8.04
<superm1> !hi | darkwizard
<Zinn> darkwizard: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<darkwizard> and update mythtv to 20.2
<superm1> 8.04 comes with 0.21
<darkwizard> now i video freezes when i bring up the guide
<superm1> you mean you upgraded it to 0.22?
<darkwizard> 21.2
<laga> there's no such thing.
<superm1> huh?
<darkwizard> something .2
<superm1> there is a 0.20.2, but it's an older release than is in 8.04
<darkwizard> it is myth version 0.20.20080304-1 18207
<darkwizard> and using nvidia 173.14.12
<MythbuntuGuest79> hi again
<laga> darkwizard: you didn't get that from our repositories on 8.04, so it's not supported, sorry.
<MythbuntuGuest79> the one with the graphic problem on 7600gt
<MythbuntuGuest79> now im in safe graphic mode but the problem still appears
<superm1> well what's the graphic bug?
<MythbuntuGuest79> not seeing anything
<MythbuntuGuest79> my english isnt that good
<MythbuntuGuest79> i try to explain
<MythbuntuGuest79> the mouse is there four times
<darkwizard> laga i did threw synaptic
<MythbuntuGuest79> and so on
<MythbuntuGuest79> everything is displayed wrong
<laga> threw synaptic?
<superm1> darkwizard, it sounds like you have a third party repository enabled.  You might consider pastebin'ing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<superm1> !pastebin | darkwizard
<Zinn> darkwizard: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<NicEXE> what should I do to restore my website?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest79, 4 mice?  can you take a screen shot or digital camera shot?
<MythbuntuGuest79> y
<MythbuntuGuest79> i see 4 mice
<MythbuntuGuest79> but there is just one iknow :D
<superm1> so we can see what you mean, and possibly get the content into a bug
<superm1> so that it can get fixed
<MythbuntuGuest79> i take a photo
<MythbuntuGuest79> mom
<MythbuntuGuest79> perhaps i can try to activate the graphic driver while i am in live mode
<MythbuntuGuest79> but then i need the command for this
<MythbuntuGuest79> my linux knowledge isnt that good
<superm1> its not possible to activate a proprietary driver in live mode at this point unfortunately
<MythbuntuGuest79> mmhhh
<MythbuntuGuest79> what about installing in Text mode?
<MythbuntuGuest79> rebooting and then installing the driver?
<darkwizard> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m23a6eb8
<superm1> darkwizard, it looks like you have intrepid sources in that list.  you sure you were installing 8.04?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest79, all depends on how bad this problem is.  sure you can install in text mode
<darkwizard> yes
<darkwizard> i updated to 8.10
<superm1> darkwizard, ah okay.  can you run "apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend" then?
<darkwizard> no it won't boot
<darkwizard> it won't startx
<superm1> i thought the issue was freezing when going into the guide?
<superm1> which one is it
<darkwizard> i fixed startx but now it wacked
<darkwizard> so i have to do that
<darkwizard> and that will fix it
<darkwizard> okay that ran
<darkwizard> now u want me to paste it at pastebin
<superm1> yeah
<darkwizard> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d1e0b20c3
<superm1> so you're not actually on the current intrepid packages
<superm1> i would recommend running your updates and letting them catch up
<darkwizard> okay
<MythbuntuGuest79> so here is my Screenshot with a cam http://img379.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg6327yy8.jpg
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest79, okay so that looks like a couple of possibilities that could have caused it.
<darkwizard> is 8.10 any better
<superm1> do you have a different monitor you can install with?
<MythbuntuGuest79> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest79> a TV
<MythbuntuGuest79> and another monitor
<superm1> i would recommend trying another one.  it looks like the hsync and vrefresh might not be getting detected correctly
<MythbuntuGuest79> actually ive got a 19"
<wilberfan> morning, superm1
<superm1> good $time_o_day wilberfan
<MythbuntuGuest79> okay trying it with the 17"
<MythbuntuGuest79> thabk you
<wilberfan> i'm having a volume problem:  OSD shows volume raising and lowering...  but actual levels not changing...
<UsrCletus> Hey guys what's up? I am interested in installing mythbuntu on an older pc I have, and just bought a tv tuner card yesterday... I have digital cable, and i would like to be able to decode the QAM signal in order to bypass my box... (Basically I am paying for one box and the extra channels, but I would like avoid the fee for a second box) I know i could split the output from the box, but I would like to avoid that as well... anyone know of a
<UsrCletus> It's an older tv tuner card
<wilberfan> mute shows "on" & "off" but audio doesn't go on & off...
<superm1> wilberfan, open up alsamixer side by side and see if the mixer is changing, and if it's the right mixer changing
<wilberfan> superm1, levels WILL change if I use volume applet...
<wilberfan> (via mouse, etc)
<superm1> wilberfan, yeah i'm just suspecting myth is mapping to the wrong mixer
<wilberfan> same hardware as hardy install.  installed intrepid on sep partition...
<superm1> UsrCletus, QAM is generally encrypted for most non-local (eg avail OTA) stations
<UsrCletus> superm1: i realize, but am wondering if there is a software that will decrypt those signals...
<superm1> UsrCletus, if there was, it wouldn't be up for discussion in this room
<superm1> UsrCletus, but afaik there isn't anyhow
<wilberfan> alsamixer shows "card" as "PulseAudio"...?
<UsrCletus> so that I can essential descramble the channels i am already paying for and avoid a second box? it's perfectly legal
<UsrCletus> i'm not trying to steal cable
<UsrCletus> i already pay
<UsrCletus> why no discussion?
<superm1> wilberfan, oh yuck, pulseaudio :(
<superm1> UsrCletus, it's just one of those gray areas in legality
<wilberfan> superm1, that doesn't sound right to me, either...
<wilberfan> can't i change that config somewhere?
<superm1> wilberfan, i didn't realize you had gnome up and runnning here with pulseaudio and all
<UsrCletus> i don't want to get kicked, just don't fully understand... you know of any channels that might offer support in this area?
<superm1> UsrCletus, sorry most of the mythtv community strays away from this discussion so I can't really point you anywhere useful
<superm1> wilberfan, well so a few possible solutions; you can go into mythtv
<UsrCletus> superm1: thanks
<superm1> s frontend setup and change the device to *not* be alsa:default or alsa:pulse
<superm1> but rather something more useful.
<wilberfan> like...?
<superm1> or remove pulseaudio from your install
<superm1> like.. hum
<wilberfan> "apt-get remove pulseaudio"?
<superm1> i'm not sure
<superm1> yeah that would do the trick
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> what IS PulseAudio?
<wilberfan> oh crap...   it's removing ubuntu-desktop!   Is that right??
<MythbuntuGuest79> THe SOundserver
<superm1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<wilberfan> do i have to restore ubuntu-desktop?
<superm1> ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, so that should be okay to do.
<wilberfan> { whew }
<superm1> just when you upgrade to say 9.04, you might need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and reperform these tasks
<wilberfan> i almost NEVER upgrade...  always a clean-install?
<superm1> well then that should be a moot point for you
<wilberfan> okay...pulse is adios
<wilberfan> do i have to restart something...?
<superm1> killall pulseaudio
<superm1> and then you're set
<MythbuntuGuest79> ah now its working
<MythbuntuGuest79> it was the monitor
<MythbuntuGuest79> thank you very much :D
<wilberfan> superm1, alsamixer looks better already:  "Card: Sound Fusion CS46xx"
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> where's that remote...let me test this out...
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest79, glad to hear.  you might have more luck with that monitor post install when you install the driver for the graphics card
<wilberfan> superm1, no sound at all now...and no OSD either...
<wilberfan> :(
<superm1> wilberfan, did you restart mythfrontend too?
<MythbuntuGuest79> i think so too
<superm1> probably forgot to mention that part
<wilberfan> i just thought of that...no....
<MythbuntuGuest79> thank you again
<wilberfan> brb
<MythbuntuGuest79> by :D
<wilberfan> superm1, awwwwwwwesooooooome, duuuuuuuude....
<wilberfan> :D
<wilberfan> is "Internal" still the "prefered" playback method...?
<superm1> that's personal preference
<wilberfan> superm1, does each do something better than the others?  (and worse)?
<wilberfan> and does anyone happen to know what the vlc command line options should be (there's about 420 of them!)
<superm1> wilberfan, try setting the VLC options in the GUI instead.  it will save them as defaults
<superm1> wilberfan, it's a mattter of whether you have an external means to control volume or not (eg external amp).  it sounds like you dont
<wilberfan> no, i don't...  just out of the soundcard, into an old boombox near the tv
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> superm1, so if i install vlc, set the options in the gui, then do i just enter "vlc" in the proper frontend config screen?
<superm1> yeah more or less
<halfb8ked> having problems with the mythbuntu live cd. boots fine, but when i choose "mythbuntu live environment" i eventually just see a "not supported mode" bluescreen. can anyone help?
<wilberfan> lol   it's the "more" and "less" part that always ends up screwing me!
<superm1> halfb8ked, try safe graphics mode
<superm1> it's one of the F* key menus at the bottom
<halfb8ked> hm
<halfb8ked> those appear past the bottom of my screen
<wilberfan> does anyone here prefer something other than the Internal player? (curious)
<laga> xine for dvds
<halfb8ked> ok, found it, f4
<wilberfan> laga, interesting.  i've never tried a DVD via myth..
<wilberfan> someone last week recommended xine to avoid sound-sync problems...but then superm1 reminded me about the sound-sync option in Internal...
<wilberfan> i liked xine...but my .avi's all started with the volume at zero...  (kind of a PIA)
<superm1> remember pulseaudio was here then
<superm1> and it kills kittens
<tgm4883_laptop> and drinks their bloodd
<wilberfan> lol
<wilberfan> "here"?   where...?
<wilberfan> gosh, do i have pulseaudio on my hardy myth install??
<wilberfan> is pulse bundled with gnome, or....?
<superm1> came with gnome, but i don't know if you had it on hardy
<wilberfan> is there a way to tell without booting into hardy?
<wilberfan> (i've got that partition mounted)
<wilberfan> (wonder what kitten blood tastes like, anyway...?)
<tgm4883_laptop> ubuntu hardy shipped with pulseaudio, not sure about mythbuntu 8.04 though
<superm1> mythbuntu did not
<wilberfan> tgm4883_laptop, well, i've typically installed ubuntu, then added myth on top...
<tgm4883_laptop> my guess is that you have it then
<wilberfan> if i do a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" (for whatever reason) will pulse get put back on my intrepid install?
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, yes
<wilberfan> just found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6078392
<wilberfan> better check and see if i can log back in...!
<wilberfan> brb
<wilberfan> :)
<superm1> that's a good alternative recommended there though too
<superm1> pasuspend nameofyourapp
<superm1> as a wrapper
<wilberfan> you mean an alternative to uninstalling pulseaudio?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> if you run into other problems with it gone
<wilberfan> gleep
<wilberfan> better save that url
<jpolonsk> can anyone help me with the config for lirc?
<halfb8ked> ok, even the mythbuntu live environment using safe graphics mode is still too big for my screen?
<tgm4883_laptop> halfb8ked, yea thats a given being that safe graphics mode boots in like 800x600
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, whats up my brother!
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: hola!  just rebooting my colo machine.  :)
<jpolonsk> I've got 2 ir recievers and I'm not sure if I can set it up to recognize both
<halfb8ked> is there a way to run from the live cd and test whether it will work with my tv?
<MythbuntuGuest88> hello?
<laga> !hi | MythbuntuGuest88
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest88: Hi $nick, how are you?  Something we can help you with today?
<MythbuntuGuest88> Hello, I'm a noob linux user and have and installed mythbuntu ... i'm looking for a cheap video card to send video to the tv (not HD) ... on a PIII 733mhz machine ... any suggestions?
<MythbuntuGuest88> input would be nice too but beggars can't be choosers :-)
<halfb8ked> i'm running on a mac mini output to a samsung t3093wh 1080i crt
<tgm4883_laptop> MythbuntuGuest88, something like a pvr-150 would work well
<tgm4883_laptop> might have to grab one off ebay though
<MythbuntuGuest88> right on - thanks - i'm gonna check out the specs now
<laga> MythbuntuGuest88: that's a *capture card*
<MythbuntuGuest88> capture ... meaning it records, does it output?
<vn-> hi, I'm on my mythbuntu machine and uh...I just tried to start amovie file thats on a network share, and all I see is the theme background...what can I do?
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
 * tgm4883_laptop fails to read
<MythbuntuGuest88> so looking at this card ... i don't see an output? ...:
<MythbuntuGuest88> http://reviews.cnet.com/tv-tuner-adapters/hauppauge-wintv-pvr-150mce/4507-9332_7-31575004.html?tag=mncol;psum
<MythbuntuGuest88> i just noticed i don't meet the requirements anywho ... so back to the drawing board - still looking for a video out card for linux for a PIII 733mhz ... any other suggestiongs?
<halfb8ked> trying to start mythbuntu livecd frontend. when i click start session, i get a blue menu with language options, but i cant see any buttons to click to move forward
<darkwizard> now it is 8.10
<darkwizard> now it a really bad freeze
<fastie82> hi foxbuntu can you tell me your lsusb output for your remote on your box please.. cause I may have find why mine did not work..
<fastie82> and yours did
<foxbuntu> fastie82, sorry not near my dev center atm
<fastie82> o ok..
<fastie82> well I think it was cause you have the old vertion of the soundgraph remote
<fastie82> and I got the new one.
<fastie82> and on the lirc version that is installed on 8.10 does not support this..
<fastie82> I had to apply a patch and now I have the lirc0 and 1 devices
<foxbuntu> fastie82, not sure how that could be, I bought that case < 1 week ago
<foxbuntu> fastie82, well glad you got it working
<fastie82> I will right a page some where when I get to test it at home tonight
<fastie82> but I am one step closer I think
<fastie82> well I don;t know, something wiht if you got 0038 you got the new one.. that is mine..
<fastie82> the old on has ffcd as device
<fastie82> but I am so happy that I got them there now.. I can't wait to go home to see if it works.. been a hard few days... lol...
<fastie82> cause as I could see that is the only thing that I should have cause every one and everything point to a lirc0 device
<darkwizard> well for some reason i rebooted my pc now it says running in low graphic mode
<darkwizard> anyone tell me why
<kanoth> Hi I am having issues with not being able to setup a mySQL connection
<kanoth> !help
<Zinn> Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<darkwizard> how can i downgrade from 8.10
<foxbuntu> darkwizard, downgrade?
<foxbuntu> you would have revert to a previous kernel
<darkwizard> yes
<foxbuntu> which unless you rolled up from one you cant do without reinstalling
<darkwizard> well i did
<darkwizard> from 8.04 to 8.10
<darkwizard> now my system is wacked
<foxbuntu> then you can hit esc on boot select an older kernel make sure it works then edit your grub menu to make it default if it does
<darkwizard> well i did it says no nvidia card installed
<foxbuntu> you will need to reload the nvidia drivers for the kernel because they get built for the kernel
<darkwizard> okay well i gota figure out how now
<foxbuntu> darkwizard, what do you mena your system is "wacked"
<darkwizard> when running 8.10
<darkwizard> it don't see my dvb
<darkwizard> on 8.04 works fine
<foxbuntu> which dvb?
<darkwizard> i mean kenernal 2.6.24.19
<darkwizard> twinhan
<foxbuntu> have you tried compiling the latest v4l-dvb drivers?
<darkwizard> not on this
<darkwizard> no clue how
<darkwizard> if i do it wrong it will really wack it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-26
<OpenMedia> Anyone else having issues with MythWeb when your backend isn't on localhost?
<OpenMedia> MasterServerIP or MasterServerPort not found! You mayneed to check your settings.php file or re-run mythtv-setup
<JoJo1> I'm having a problem... when scanning for channels, I get the following on the channels that I know exists... "Timed out, no channels". I get "Timed out, so signal" for the other channels. Anyone want to try and help?
<darthanubis> JoJo1, don't use the scan for channels use find channels
<JoJo1> Darth... Thanks for the response. I don't ever recall doing that before... I'll have go figure out where that function is.
<_Techie_> when loading up the frontend i get nothing but the background of the menu, no text just the blue background
<JoJo1> Well... it looks like I may be suffering from the same old problem... from the Dmesg command, "nxt2004: No firmware uploaded (timeout or file not found?)" I think I should start there. Usually when I have this problem, I can't even define a Capture Card.
<superm1> joat, you on karmic?
<superm1> if so, try installing linux-firmware-nonfree
 * jussi01 is still looking for a fully working DVB-T with conax, any suggestions would be good. only thing I can find for sale here is an anysee c-30, but it isnt fully working. 
<jussi01> Hrm, Ive just come across this, if anyone can offer up info on whether it works with mythbuntu/linux: http://www.lapstore.net/store/product_info.php?cPath=1_57&products_id=27542
<sbak> my backend is randomly crashing. I get the daily builds. any idea what to look for in the logs? this has never happened before. Anyone else with these issues?
<sbak> ok, found it; *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/mythbackend terminated
<sbak> What does this mean?
<mrand> sbak: Googling that mesasge, it appears to be an out-of-bound array access.
<mrand> It may not be of much use to us, but is there anything in /var/crash?
<sbak> mrand: i'll check
<sbak> Nothing in /var/crash/ the lines preceeding the crash is all Firewire info.
<sbak> possibly FW issue?
<sbak> 2009-10-26 01:10:11.224 LFireDev(0022CE29BB200000): SignalReset(888->889)
<sbak> 2009-10-26 01:10:11.225 LFireDev(0022CE29BB200000): SignalReset(888->889): Updating device list -- begin
<sbak> 2009-10-26 01:10:11.226 get_guid 1, Error: eno: Success (0)
<sbak> *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/mythbackend terminated
<mrand> sbak: quite possibly!  the fact that the world is not complaining about this would imply that there is something unique about your configuration that is bringing this bug out.  Did you see that when run from a command line, or did you capture that from a log somehow.
<sbak> It is in my mythbackend log
<sbak> Yea, but the odd thing is that this didn't start happening until I started the daily builds
<sbak> I will keep digging. Good to know others arn't having the same issue.
<mrand> sbak: that's unfortunate.  Sorry about that.
<mrand> Using valgrind to watch over things might turn up something.
<Essobi> Good morning.
<Echelon> I suppse it is (12:26am here)
<Echelon> :D
<tmkt> anyone else experiencing a 2-3 minute delay before remote begins to work?
<fabio_27> hi, i'm on mythbuntu 9.04 and i'm trying to access my mysql database with mysql -u root mythconverg. but i always get access denied allthough i've never set a password for the root user...
<tgm4883> fabio_27, should be the same password you set during install
<ToeBee> ubuntu sets a root password during install
<fabio_27> hmm no i always thought that was set to "zero"
<fabio_27> anyway any chance i can retrieve this password somehow?
<ToeBee> why do you need to log in as root? the myth user's username and password can be found in .mythtv/mysql.txt
<ToeBee> (in your home dir)
<fabio_27> yes i know that but i'm trying to set up mymote: http://mymote.wikispot.org/Manual/Requirements. therefore i need to modify the mysql database for network access
<fabio_27> and doing grant all on mythconverg.* to mythtv@"192.168.1.%" identified by "mythtv"; as mythtv user doesn't work, access denied
<tgm4883> fabio_27, so enable the mythtv service in MCC?
<tgm4883> IIRC, that enables network access
<mrand> Be sure to try the password for the user that you configured during install/setup - that may be your root mysql password.  (i.e., it will be a password that you entered, not the one in mysql.txt)
<fabio_27> yes i tried that in mcc but that didn't do anything... maybe because i'm using the 0.22 ppa builds?
<ToeBee> ah yeah I guess that would require root...
<ToeBee> well if all else fails you could follow the mysql procedure for resetting the root password
<ToeBee> http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<fabio_27> ok thank you, maybe gonna try that allthough it looks ugly :)
<ToeBee> well... maybe a little :)
<tgm4883> fabio_27, ppa builds shouldn't matter
<tgm4883> worries me that you don't have root password for mysql
<tgm4883> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> !mysql | fabio_27
<Zinn> fabio_27: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<fabio_27> that's it, i've never set a password there
<fabio_27> does that mean that one is already set?
<fabio_27> i thought not entering something there would not set a password
<fabio_27> but i set one now and it is working
<fabio_27> thank you very much
<tgm4883> fabio_27, by default, it should be your main user password
<fabio_27> hmm i have set all the priviledges now
<fabio_27> but mymote is still complaining it can't connect to the mysql database
<fabio_27> but i can connect to the backend with my laptop
<fabio_27> so mysql over the network is working
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-27
<hipitihop> I'm running HMDI audio and each time I reboot I need to go into the mixer and reenable one of the switches.... how can I get things to stick ?
<foxbuntu> hipitihop, make sure you are up to date, I think there was a bug filed/fixed for that very issue recently
<hipitihop> foxbuntu: been keeping pretty mcuh up to date but doing update now and will confirm. thanks
<DonGiovanni> Hello, I have an issue where devices set to /dev/lirc0 will work but devices set to /dev/lirc1 will not (ir receiver on lirc0 and transmitter on lirc1 = ir receiver (remote) only works, if i switch transmitter to lirc0 and remote to lirc1 then only the transmitter works), any ideas?
<DonGiovanni> I have a thread open here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301052 with my conf files posted
<hipitihop> foxbuntu: indeed sound works perfectly fine after reboot.... hurray progress ?
<hipitihop> if I could only get my lirc working I'd actually have a working HTPC... usbhid still refuses to let go
<fritz3000g> Hi there.  New IRC user.  I ran into a problem with mythtv today, which I am baffled by.  When I click "watch tv", it goes black for a few seconds and then goes back to the main menu.  The other symptom is that all my recordings are shown as grey and say that the can not be accessed.  I was thinking that it might be a permissions problem, but my whole user directory is 777 permissions with mythtv as a group.  Also, var/
<fritz3000g1> Sorry if you're seeing this again.  I was on the online portion, then installed pidgin and I think that means I should post again.  So here is the question I asked a few minutes ago, again.
<fritz3000g1> I ran into a problem with mythtv today, which I am baffled by.  When I click "watch tv", it goes black for a few seconds and then goes back to the main menu.  The other symptom is that all my recordings are shown as grey and say that the can not be accessed.  I was thinking that it might be a permissions problem, but my whole user directory is 777 permissions with mythtv as a group.  Also, var/lib/myth  is the same.  Any ideas?
<OpenMedia> With Mythbuntu 9.10 rc I can't disable the Category Text fields in the EPG.
<OpenMedia> I've check the database and the value for EPGShowCategoryText is zero.
<OpenMedia> Any ideas?
<joat> fritz3000g1: did you upgrade a kernel recently?
<fritz3000g1> No not recently.  Been waiting for 9.10.
<joat> have you rebooted lately?
<fritz3000g1> Yeah a few minutes ago I did.
<joat> and it still acts up?
<fritz3000g1> Yeah, still acts up.
<superm1> does the log show anything useful?
<superm1> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<fritz3000g1> Sure it's here:
<joat> yikes!
<mrand> haha
<superm1> hence the reason for pastebin :
<joat> heh
<superm1> fritz3000g, please use pastebin
<fritz3000g> Yeah sorry.  First timer.
<superm1> if you run that tool, it will put everything on a pastebin for you
<superm1> and you can just post the URL here
<fritz3000g> Here's the link to the pastebin.  Thanks superm1 for the tip.
<fritz3000g> http://paste.ubuntu.com/302472/
<superm1> fritz3000g, that's not the log we're looking for, the backend log is what we are looking for
<superm1> that looks like a frontend log to me
<fritz3000g> I'm not sure if I did it right, but the tool that came up gave me this link:  http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f6d25d828
<superm1> so according to that you've got a problem with mysql it would appear
<superm1> well two problems that i see actually
<superm1> #
<superm1> 2009-10-26 20:48:29.019 SG(Default) Error: FindNextDirMostFree: '/home/fritz3000g/mythtv/recordings' does not exist!
<superm1> so make sure your storage directory is set up right
<superm1> and the other thing, check the mysql table for error
<fritz3000g> That's odd.  I see the directory there with 777 permissions.  How do I check the mysql table?
<superm1> can you run "ls -alhR /home/fritz3000g/mythtv/recordings" in a terminal and pastebin that output?
<superm1> perhaps its a small typographical error somewhere
<superm1> sort out that problem first, and then we'll see if the other fixes itself since files can be written again
<fritz3000g> Here it is: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m78cd0c8b
<superm1> well gee, that's perplexing then!
<fritz3000g> Thanks I suppose.
<superm1> is it possible that the drive is almost full?
<mrand> df -k
<fritz3000g> No it's got 228 gigs free.
<fritz3000g> I noticed this error in the logs I posted.  The file isn't there as far as I can tell.  /usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors: Error opening directory '/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors': No such file or directory
<superm1> well it wouldn't hurt to do an fsck on the disk
<superm1> i wonder if you've got some corruption somewhere perhaps?
<fritz3000g> I've done that before but not recently.  What command would you use?
<superm1> if you boot some live media and run "fsck DEVICE"
<superm1> where DEVICE is the partition node in /dev/
<superm1> like /dev/sda1
<fritz3000g> Ok.   I'll give that a try.  Thanks for the help superm1.
<superm1> np, good luck :)
<OpenMedia> umm. Wondering if my issues are due to a database from MythTV 0.20 that I upgraded to 0.22
<superm1> in theory the database is supposed to be fully upgradable
<OpenMedia> The DB upgrade broke at the following schema versions
<OpenMedia> 1170
<OpenMedia> 1176
<OpenMedia> 1198
<OpenMedia> Here is the debug output for 1170, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m42bf42c4
<superm1> that was skipping 0.21 though?
<OpenMedia> I checked out that there was no issues with the query and then bumped the database version to allow the upgrade to complete. Otherwise I'm stuck in an infinite DB upgrade loop.
<OpenMedia> Yeah. No upgrade to 0.21. It was a DB backup from 0.20.
<mrand> it really shouldn't matter.
<mrand> From a pure database standpoint.
<OpenMedia> Here is an updated link showing all 3 of the updates that failed
<OpenMedia> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/d5bf8d587
<OpenMedia> I've tested upgrading the same 0.20 database to 0.21 under Mythbuntu 9.04 without any issues. This problem only happens on 0.22 and Mythbuntu 9.10
<superm1> tbh, those things are probably best raised in #mythtv-users and/or on a bug report on svn.mythtv.org than here
<OpenMedia> Just checking it wasn't something you'd seen before.
<superm1> Nope, sorry :(
<mrand> mdean on the mythtv-users mailing list often looks over these kinds of reports as well.
<OpenMedia> Otherwise seriously impressed with 0.22 on 9.10.
<OpenMedia> One oddity I've got is I can't disable the Category Text fields in the EPG. Looking at the database the value for EPGShowCategoryText is zero which is what I'd expect.
<hads> OpenMedia: It's theme dependant now.
<hads> csed -i 's/<showcategories>yes<\/showcategories>/<showcategories>no<\/showcategories>/' /usr/share/mythtv/themes/Mythbuntu/schedule-ui.xml
<hads> erm, minus that c.
<OpenMedia> hads: Cheers. Bit odd. It used to be selectable in the setup.
<hads> Yeah, they (upstream) decided to make it theme dependant.
<OpenMedia> Nice.
<DonGiovanni> any ideas what would cause a device set to /dev/lirc1 to stop working when they otherwise work when set to /dev/lirc0?
<fritz3000g> Whey you say "set to", you mean in xorg.conf?
<DonGiovanni> nah in my /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<DonGiovanni> i have a remote (ir receiver) and a serial ir transmitter.  whichever device i set to /dev/lirc0 will work, the one assigned to /dev/lirc1 will not work
<fritz3000g> Not sure, even after half the day working on lirc myself.
<DonGiovanni> the confusing thing is
<DonGiovanni> this configuration has worked perfectly for almost two years now
<DonGiovanni> then my harddrive died so i reinstalled mythtv on a new drive and just used the backups of my config files
<DonGiovanni> but for some reason only the first lirc device works, the second one doesn't
<DonGiovanni> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1301052
<fritz3000g> Posted this earlier, and was recommended to run fsck on the disk.  Here's the original post, and the error log.  I ran into a problem with mythtv today, which I am baffled by.  When I click "watch tv", it goes black for a few seconds and then goes back to the main menu.**The other symptom is that all my recordings are shown as grey and say that the can not be accessed. I was thinking that it might be a permissions problem, but my whole user dire
<tgm4883> fritz3000g, what about your user dir?
<fritz3000g> It's got 777 permissions.
<tgm4883> your recording directory is inside your user directory?
<fritz3000g> Yeah it is.
<tgm4883> yea don't do that
<fritz3000g> What should it have?
<tgm4883> you should put it outside your user directory, owned by mythtv:mythtv and permissions 755 I think
<fritz3000g> Ok I'm moving it.
<tgm4883> there is also
<tgm4883> !%blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<fritz3000g> Ok I'll do that too.  Thanks.
<fritz3000g> Hey who knew.  It worked.  Thanks Zinn and tgm4883.
<tgm4883> fritz3000g, np, I've seen many strange issues putting it in the home dir
<hads> !blank
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about blank
<hads> !blankscreen
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<hads> !bla%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<hipitihop> how do I disable userid & password prompt on the http asx stream ?
<ToeBee> mine doesn't have one. Then again, I don't have any password on my mythweb in the first place
<ToeBee> (my mythbox is not accessible from outside of my network)
<ToeBee> on the other hand, video isn't working in mine :/
<Vhexation> So...tech support? = )  I'm running Mythbuntu and upgraded a few weeks ago to 9.10.  Things were pretty good, but yesterday I ran updates on the server (required a reboot) and since it came back up I've been having weird sound issues.  I have a PVR-350 and HVR-1600.  The programs that were recorded with the PVR-350 today had no sound.  So I checked LiveTV and sure enough, the PVR-350 had no sound in live TV, but the HVR-1600 had sound
<hads> Vhexation: PVR-150 here works with current updates. Not very helpful but it's not all of ivtv that's broken
<Vhexation> That's helpful though, means I might not have to look too deep into ivtv.  It might be my box for all I know.  I had a PVR-500 do something similar with video last year.
<Dorgo> hey guys.
<Dorgo> been trying to install mythbuntu 9.10 all day. every time , it reaches 76% and dies with [Errno 5] input/output error at 76%
<Dorgo> i have tried both the beta and the RC (burned two disks each, at 24x), checked the MD5.
<Dorgo> three different hard drives.
<Dorgo> any ideas?
<mrand> Dorgo:  1. Where are you getting the .iso from?  2. Did you try booting in both live mode (option 1) and install mode (option 2, I think).  They behave slightly differently, but both allow for installing.    3. Did you try booting in safe mode?
<Dorgo> iso from mythbuntu website. yes tried both live and install.
<Dorgo> not safe mode
<mrand> I would hope safe mode wouldn't help if you're already up and running at 76%
<Dorgo> just burned a new cd of a different type with a different program and ran the disk check and got no errors
<mrand> Probably not worth trying.
<Dorgo> so let me try this one before we look any further
<mrand> Backup is to try standard ubuntu desk.
<Dorgo> k
<Dorgo> just a random question... am i cool to just do the guided partitioning on an 80gb then move around partitions later to for example use the other 500gb for data etc?
<Dorgo> I couldn't find a decent explanation of the ideal partitions and filesystem types
<mrand> The mythbuntu disk that is likely going to press is here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/   but the changes between rc and release on mythbuntu are pretty small.  You can get the latest ubuntu disk from here (this is likely what will be going to press): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dorgo> got 40gb,80gb&500gb in the box
<mrand> Yes, 80 GB is more than enough for OS and everything... really only takes a couple gigabytes.
<Dorgo> ok
<Dorgo> well how about that. it was just dodgy cds (or a dodgy burning program) :-D
<mrand> great@!
<Dorgo> yep :) now i just have to work out how to get it to see all the movies, tv and music i already have. capture card mission tomorrow.
<Bicchi> I have a question regarding HDTV. Currently i use a box to convert the analog signal to digital that feeds to my TV.
<Bicchi> What kind of card would I need that is compatible with Mythbuntu
<Bicchi> I also need one that would allow me to change channels, that is, that it comes with a remote control.
<Bicchi> My setup is like this: [COAX CABLE FROM THE STREET] -> [HD BOX] -> [LCD TV]
<Bicchi> I would like to use another output from the [HD BOX] to feed the signal to a TV card in the mythbuntu.
<Bicchi> My current TV card (PVR-250) doesn't record in HD and don't know what other options i have to record the signal.
<tgm4883> Bicchi, are you sure the HD BOX isn't converting the digital signal to analog?
<ToeBee> or for that matter from digital to digital like my setup
<ToeBee> digital cable -> converter box -> HDMI
<Bicchi> well comcast advertises it as a "High Definition Television"
<ToeBee> pretty sure any HD content you get is coming in over "digital cable"
<Bicchi> i think it is just used to boast the HD signal that comes in the coax
<ToeBee> it is probably decrypting the digital HD video stream using a CableCard stuck in the back
<Bicchi> Anyway, anything i record with the PVR-250 looks awfull now that i got a HD TV
<Bicchi> i think cause is recording at 720x480 quality
<Bicchi> My TV is playing things at 1920x1080 resolution.
<Bicchi> Which explains why i want to get a card that can record at those high resolutions.
<ToeBee> yeah same here. The problem is the encryption that comcast puts on the digital signal. Unless something has changed recently, you can't get a CableCard tuner that works in Linux :(
<Bicchi> i was looking at this one pcHDTV 5500
<tgm4883> Bicchi, you need an HDPVR
<ToeBee> heck, your TV probably has a digital tuner in it so you wouldn't even need the HD Box they gave you... except your TV can't read the encrypted signal
<tgm4883> likely, you would only receive local HD channels
<Bicchi> I see. I can see some channels in high def. without the box like CBS.
<ToeBee> yeah. The others are all encrypted. I'm pretty sure Comcast does this mostly just to force you to pay the extra $5/month for the cable box
<Bicchi> i thought the box would boost the signal or something.
<ToeBee> same thing with mythtv. They want you to shell out $15/month for *their* HD DVR. But yeah, that hd-PVR should work
<ToeBee> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_HD-PVR
<ToeBee> nope
<ToeBee> signal is fine. They're just money-grubbing bastards :)
<Bicchi> what a crap is comcast trying to pull off
<Bicchi> the lady over the phone told me that the box was to increase the signal strength and without i will not be able to see channels in high def.
<ToeBee> not just comcast. I have the same issue with Cox
<ToeBee> wow. I'm pretty sure that is a big load of steaming crap
<ToeBee> but they are correct that you DO need it to see all your HD channels. It just has nothing to do with signal strength
<ToeBee> unless your TV has support for CableCard
<tgm4883> Bicchi, yea, they people you talk to aren't very technical
<Bicchi> i though the box was to convert the signal from 480i into like 1090i. something like that.
<tgm4883> well it does do some conversion, but nothing that mythtv couldn't handle itself. And the conversion it does is whatever the channel broadcasts in to whatever you selected it to come out as
<tgm4883> But really, the only technical reason you need the cable box is because they encrypt their content
<Bicchi> ok
<Bicchi> will the tunner from the hd-pvr be able to change the channels?
<tgm4883> well you need to an IR blaster, but IIRC the HDPVR has one
<tgm4883> IIRC, you can use firewire to change the channels too (and not record), but i'm not 100% sure on that
<Bicchi> any internal pci/pci-e you recommend that plays nice in linux ?
<tgm4883> Bicchi, do you want to get more channels than just your Local HD?
<Bicchi> if possible yes
<mrand> Bicchi: there is only one HD capture device, the HD-PVR.  Anything else will only be able to capture un-encrypted channels.
<tgm4883> Then there is no internal card that will do what you want to do, not for Linux, Windows or Mac
<Bicchi> what about this one. i know is not internal http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html
<mrand> Last I heard, jarod was working on getting the IR blaster working on it.  I don't know the latest status.
<tgm4883> wtf are we talking about here?
<tgm4883> Bicchi, you mean the same card we have been recommending you get for the last 10 minutes?
<tgm4883> well, technically it isn't a card
<ToeBee> well not so much "card" as "box"
<tgm4883> but yea
<ToeBee> heh
<Bicchi> i know is not a card.
<Bicchi> i was just asking if this one http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hdpvr.html records more thant the local channels
<ToeBee> yes, it basically acts as a TV. You hook it up to your cable box with component cables
<tgm4883> No, that box that we have been recommending for the last 15 minutes to do exactly what you want which is capture all channels your cable box
<tgm4883>  /sarcasm
<ToeBee> then it captures the picture signal and sends it to a computer via USB
<Bicchi> does it work with mythtv and does it bring a remote control?
<tgm4883> Bicchi, I'm going to let ToeBee answer that
<Bicchi> don't worry i am just going to google the rest. thanks guys
<ToeBee> :/ I already linked you to the mythtv page for it
<ToeBee> I don't think it comes with a remote though
<ToeBee> now if you can write to your congress critter and/or the FCC and convince them to outlaw all this DRM crap then the world would be a much happier place for all of us
<tmkt> odd problems with mythtv 0.22 2-3minute delay for the remote to start working on initial FE startup
<tmkt> 2 - Choices in Terra theme like Video Manager and Delete Videos that are useless
<tgm4883> tmkt, useless how?
<tmkt> just there is no point for them
<tmkt> video browser does all the work
<tmkt> go to Delete Videos
<tmkt> it just plays them
<tgm4883> tmkt, not sure about the delete videos, i'd check your logs
<tgm4883> video manager has been removed in the latest mythtv builds
<Memphisau> yeah, was sad to see it go :P
<tmkt> no need for it...just like delete videos...is not needed
<Memphisau> actually I quite liked it, it was easy to tell the family members: navigate to video manager, click that, then go back to 'watch videos' and the new shows on the USB hdd they plugged in would be available
<Memphisau> now I have to define a menu button and teach them a new trick to do that
<Memphisau> this is on a remote though
<MythbuntuGuest34> can someone tell me if the 6200ch binary is included in Mythbuntu 9.10 RC? I see it is part of Ubuntu's MythTV package but I can't find the executable to change channels on my Motorola box
<tgm4883> tmkt, why is delete videos not needed?
<MythbuntuGuest34> I cannot find the binary and I also am getting an error making the file from source "cannot find lraw1394" I am a bit stuck. Any help would be appriciated.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest34, where do you see it's in the mythtv package?
<tgm4883> and what is the binary called?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest34, looks like it is in the /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/channel_changers/6200ch/ directory
<MythbuntuGuest34> 6200ch.c is the binary, and this link says it is included in the ubuntu mythtv package https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_External_Channel_Changer
<tgm4883> but doesn't look to be compiled
<MythbuntuGuest34> yes I have the directory (and sorce files) but I am getting an error saying cannot find lraw1394 when trying to compile
<tgm4883> well that file is there, it's zipped though
<tgm4883> well if you are trying to compile it, it's not the binary
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<MythbuntuGuest34> brb, firefox is frozen with this java aplet open, I am going to look again for the binary
<tgm4883> I can't find a single file containing the keyword 6200.ch
<tgm4883> which is what the binary should be called
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, do you know ^^
<MythbuntuGuest34> did you say the binary was in the 6200ch.c.gz file?
<MythbuntuGuest34> I can't find/open that file anymore but locate 6200 still shows it in the .../6200ch folder
<MythbuntuGuest34> I also tried downloading the precompiled 6200ch.c file from the ubuntu wiki link earlier but the file no longer exists on the server
<tgm4883> no, i don't see the binary anywhere
<MythbuntuGuest34> ok, I guess I will need to either track it down or figure out why it isn't included. For now I guess I will try out mythchanger https://wiki.ubuntu.com/majoridiot
<MythbuntuGuest34> mythchanger is working fine for now. I will just stick with that. Thanks for your help tgm4883
<javatexan> so why xfce instead of gnome?
<javatexan> just curious
<superm1> well at the time it was because gnome is much more heavyweight
<superm1> nowadays that proved to be a good decision with how tight pulseaudio is with them
<superm1> and with their move to heavy compositing/gnome-shell next year
<javatexan> k
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I had to reinstall eveything the other day (corrute backup) and decided to go with 9.10rc and now I am having trouble with a couple of items: a) shutdown will not work anymore, log says "sudo no tty present and no askpass" as an error message and I have read that I need to ## out the requirement for tty in te sudoers but I cannot seem to find anything in my sudoers file ...
<Redhammer_the_Ol> when starting up mythfront end from command line I can see that it cannot connect to the lcd server, the lcd display in my case shows the time but nothing else, any ideas why that is
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thirdly has anyone installed 9.10 and then enable the avenard repo and been sucessful
<Redhammer_the_Ol> thanks for all your help
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, I do, but I would have to look it up, its something like that, 6200dch maybe?
<tgm4883> Redhammer_the_Ol, why would you activate the anenard repo on 9.10?
<tgm4883> I thought that just enabled VDPAU on 0.21?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> at tgm4883: because it gives more audio options
<hipitihop> tgm4883: IS VDPAU enabled by default ? or how do I tell if it is being used ?
<tgm4883> hipitihop, enabled by default, no. you need to set up a playback profile for it
<hads> tgm4883: I think the only thing jya has with 0.22 is the new audio patches
<hads> software volume and upmixing etc.
<tgm4883> ah ok
<Redhammer_the_Ol> and the audio patches help me output to multiple options
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anyone have any ideas abou the lcd connection problem and about the sudo no tty present and no askpass ?
<hads> Yeah I was hoping that would make it into 0.22, at least 0.23 won't be too far away
<hipitihop> tgm4883: so VDPAU is a playback option ... I assume the wiki had doc
<hipitihop> what streaming protocols does myth support ? I see mythweb provides ASX which seems ot be a stream and a mpg which is full file download ..
<hads> ASX is a wrapper around the actual stream
<hads> wget it and take a look
<hads> So the streaming it support is just a HTTP stream of the recording from the backend.
<hipitihop> hads: what format is the http stream ?
<hads> What the recording is.
<hads> Actually, maybe it's not.
<hads> Yeah I think it is.
<hipitihop> I'm just trying to wok out what players understand the stream.... I can use vlc on my desktop but vlc is not available on all platforms/distros
<hads> Why not?
<hipitihop> not sure .... for example, I have a freerunner phone, running a debian distro but vlc is not available, at least not in the normal feeds, whereas mplayer is there.
<hads> Oh that type of platform.
<hads> Well yeah, standard recording format I believe.
<hipitihop> maybe the question is, can I get mythfront end on to it :-)
<hipitihop> ok, how do I disable mythweb security ... those stream links always need userid and password and while vlc handles it correctly, gnome-mplayer and others don't and just fail.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-28
<ToeBee> hipitihop: mythbuntu control center has an option to enable/disable mythweb security
<ToeBee> although when I check mine it says it is enabled but it isn't asking me for a password...
<hipitihop> ToeBee: thanks, that seems to have done the trick
<tmkt> ToeBee: try dpkg-reconfigure mythweb
<ToeBee> well I wasn't complaining. My mythbox isn't visible from outside my NAT so I don't WANT authentication
<ToeBee> just observed :)
<hipitihop> ToeBee: yes I agree... although I have 4 kids machines on the network and I didn't want them stuffing with mythweb but the security is a pain so now disabled :-)
<ToeBee> might be able to do some more fine-grained control using .htaccess files for apache
<ToeBee> so for example you could only require a password for "important" pages
 * ToeBee wonders why he is watching live TV
<ToeBee> keep wanting to skip the ads...
<superm1> ToeBee, if your mythweb security thing is enabled but doesnt ask for a password, you probably started at a time when there was a bug
<superm1> that reconfigure cycle or disable/enable in mcc should resolve it
<ToeBee> well I just installed all the updates. We'll see what happens when I reboot :)
<ToeBee> love the new hardware though... "Flag Commercials 3% Completed @ 101.735 fps."
<Willy_> wow irc is cool
<Willy_> I am setting up a mythtv in a linux computer
<Willy_> but I want to run a frontend from a windows computer
<Willy_> that has the tv capture card
<Willy_> is there a way to do it through the network
<foxbuntu> Willy_, I think you are confusing the terminology
<foxbuntu> Willy_, while there are frontends for windows, and ways for windows PCs to interact with a Mythbuntu machine, you cannot use the capture card from a Windows PC to record video on your Mythbuntu machine
<Willy_> so
<Willy_> what about watch tv?
<Willy_> i saw this guy that watch tv in a laptop and I got the impression that he was using a wireless network
<Willy_> is it possible
<Willy_> some how access that programming
<Willy_> using my router
<Willy_> or no
<Willy_> i am new to ubuntu and mythtv
<Willy_> but i am fast learner when it comes to computer stuff
<hads> Mythtv is pretty much Linux software, AFAIK the Windows port isn't done.
<Willy_> this guy did something nice  http://members.iinet.net.au/~davco
<Willy_> for windows
<Willy_> but I had trouble with the mysql
<Willy_> because you sort have to know how to setup
<Willy_> I was able to open the program but I couldn't connect to local host
<Willy_> the mythubuntu is so nice
<Willy_> because it does all that stuff for you
<Willy_> no if I setup a server
<Willy_> and run it on a linux machine
<Willy_> can I broadcast it some how through the network?
<hads> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Executive_Overview
<ToeBee> Willy_: there are players for windows but the video capturing and recording needs to happen on linux. http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<Willy_> yes
<Willy_> I can make it
<Willy_> i have a computer that has a capture video
<Willy_> but hopefully i found the software for it (drivers)
<Willy_> i can make that work
<Willy_> do all the capturing and recording at a linux box
<ToeBee> check the mythtv compatibility to see if your hardware will work in linux
<Willy_> but how do I broadcast the video
<ToeBee> well you can either stream things through the mythweb plugin or use something like the player I posted above that connects directly to the backend server
<hads> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Executive_Overview
<Willy_> cool
<ToeBee> yes, definitely read that link
<Willy_> hey
<Willy_> it ask me for a member group password
<Willy_> I am trying to run it for the first ime
<Willy_> *time
<BitS> so, I just asked in #mythtv-users with no joy and was suggested to try here, so here I am
<foxbuntu> BitS, asked what?
<BitS> to make a long story short: seperate front and backend machines.  Backend can be connected to from a mac running mythfrontend, but my mythbuntu front end fails
<BitS> or rather, hangs
<BitS> with no ui
<foxbuntu> BitS, please gather more info using Mythbuntu Log Grabber and post the link it generates here.
<BitS> http://pastebin.org/48880
<BitS> oh
<BitS> thats the output of mythfrontend -v all
<foxbuntu> BitS, that will help as well
<BitS> should I still run the log grabber
<BitS> I'll do that
<foxbuntu> yes
<BitS> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f68bab4ed
<BitS> heh, first time I looked at those logs
<BitS> the initial problems were simply because the backend was sitting at a boot prompt due to my own stupidity
<BitS> I don't suppose it could be something as silly as the nvidia drivers?
<BitS> I've had both the frontend machine and backend machine initially setup as frontend/backend standalone systems and it worked during my initial playing around, now I'm trying to move things around so I can put the backend in a closet.  I've reinstalled both with 9.10rc i386, both using the iso as it comes and after a apt-get update/upgrade
<BitS> the backend was amd64 initially, but I switched it to i386 as that was my first guess as to the weirdness
<superm1> BitS, do you have some upnp hardware in your network?
<superm1> possibly a router, or anything like that?
<BitS> when I say switched, I should say clean reinstall
<BitS> my router is a fbsd box, I've got one WAP that shouldn't for any reason and a xbox360 thats turned off
<BitS> actualy I think the 360 isn't even wired at the moment as I stole the network cable for this
<superm1> Okay that's good to keep it ruled out
<BitS> lemme think about that for a second
<superm1> someone came in here a week or two ago with similar problems and it appeared to be caused by some kind of UPNP conflict
<BitS> theres a windows box
<superm1> can you remove it from the network temporarily just to isolate this problem out?
<BitS> 2k3 domain controller, it shouldn't do anything
<BitS> just a sec, I'll disconnect everything that isn't required
<BitS> hrm, I forgot about my freenas box
<BitS> its probably doing upnp for itunes or something
<superm1> well if you do determine that's the cause, then there may still be a bug here in the conflict, but you'd at least have a workaround to get you up and running until that bug could be figured out/sorted
<BitS> yea
<BitS> freenas is off, nothing but the wap, fbsd firewall/router, the frontend, the backend, and this machine
<BitS> taking the wap out of the picture is a little harder
<BitS> the #mythtv-users guys basically said 'i have no idea, it looks like its working except its not'
<BitS> and my mac frontend works fine :/
<Willy> hey what is that command to install mythtv from terminal
<superm1> BitS, can you try running "mythfrontend -v all -d"  That should disable the backend autodiscovery and hopefully skip some of that upnp stuff
<superm1> BitS, that and you can modify /etc/default/mythtv-backend on your backend to disable upnp from that side too
<Willy> hey how do Install mythtvubuntu from terminal
<superm1> Willy, apt-get install mythtv if you just want mythtv
<superm1> Willy, apt-get install mythbuntu-desktop if you want all of mythbuntu
<Willy> what is the difference superml
<superm1> Willy, if you aren't sure of the difference, please just install from the Mythbuntu CD
<BitS> still no joy
<superm1> you'll have a better experience without having to learn a lot of the intricacies
<BitS> I guess there is a really slim chance I've installed something upnp related on the fbsd box
<BitS> the puzzling part is the working mac frontend
<superm1> yeah...
<BitS> unfortunately, I don't want to leave my laptop hooked up to the TV, and that doesn't help the other rooms
<BitS> someone in #mythtv-users suggested a multicast routing issue but I've got what appears to be valid multicast routes
<BitS> on both the backend and frontend
<BitS> not sure how to test mcast routing really though
<Willy> i can not do it superml
<Willy>  i think i need access as adminstrator
<BitS> heh, yea, thats a requirement
<Willy> how do i login as admin
<hads> You don't. Use your user password.
<BitS> hrm
<BitS> rm -rf .mythtv and starting the frontend with -d doesn't give me a config screen anymore
<Willy> never mind i got it
<BitS> it still knows about the server
<BitS> pardon my ignorance but uhm, wtf?
<BitS> wtf
<BitS> so it connected
<BitS> renamed /etc/mythtv
 * BitS shoots himself in the foot
<superm1> wait so what was the final solution?
<superm1> /etc/mythtv is chosen as the main location for config related stuff purposefully
<superm1> so that jamu and mirobridge and a few other things work right
<BitS> I'm not sure
<BitS> I differed the two directories and the only differences were that the new fild has the dbport set to 0 instead of 6543 which I added during trial and error, and the new config.xml has a MediaRenderer guid
<superm1> well if you figure out what it was causing it, please get it on a bug :)
<BitS> removed both of them and its still working
<BitS> yea, I'm gonna figure it out now cause I've screwed with both systems so much I want to start over
<BitS> it very well could have been a combination of the config dir and something on my network
<BitS> I'm down to a firewall, the myth machines and one laptop
<BitS> I'e taken out the wap, the w2k3 domain controller, and a freenas box
<BitS> the only file difference I can see is the MediaRenderer tag is different now
<BitS> I presume thats used in the database for settings and such related to the specific frontend?
<Willy> hey how come
<Willy> i need a password when I run mythtv
<Willy> it says i need to belong to a group
<BitS> glad its working, but my living room is a mess with wires and computers
<superm1> Willy, that it normally handled when you do a mythbuntu install
<superm1> Willy, (from cd)
<Willy> yeah
<superm1> Willy, if you are installing on top of gnome or anything, it attempts to configure your system proprerly
<Willy> i do not have a cd
<superm1> with regard to group management
<BitS> okay
<BitS> it has something to do with my /etc/mythtv
<BitS> if I rename it to something else, the frontend runs
<BitS> if I put it back without touching anything, it breaks
<superm1> compare the permissions between the two perhaps?
<BitS> so, if I have both /etc/mythtv and ~/.mythtv, both with config.xml files, does the /etc one get loaded first and ~ one get overlayed?
<BitS> nevermind
<BitS> removing the one in /etc doesn't matter
<BitS> we're down to mysql.txt
<BitS> moving it solves it
<BitS> interestingly, ~/.mythtv symlinks to /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt (which seems normal enough) , if I remove ~/.mythtv/mysql.txt it just recreates the symlink, which again makes sense
<BitS> but removing it from /etc/mythtv works
<BitS> sigh, okay, so now to figure out why
<BitS> sorry, I'm rambling
<BitS> this gets logged somewhere right, so my useless thoughts my be useful to someone in the future? :)
<superm1> Yeah
<BitS> I wonder how I screwed this up off the start
<BitS> so uhm
<BitS> don't set DBPort in mysql.txt
<BitS> apparently
<BitS> if its 0, it works, if its 6543, it doesn't work
<BitS> is /etc/mythtv a mythbuntu thing or a standard mythtv thing?
<BitS> trying to figure out where this belongs
<BitS> as far as reporting a bug or stupid mistake
<hads> It's standard in ~/.mythtv/
<hads> DBPort sounds like the mysql port, which isn't 6543
<BitS> my ~/.mythtv symlinks to /etc/mythtv/
<BitS> well, the mysql.txt and config.xml do
<BitS> heh
<BitS> that
<BitS> that would explain a lot wouldn't it
<hads> :)
<hads> One of those d'oh moments.
<superm1> so whow did dbport get set in mysql.txt?
<Willy> ok the program runs
<Willy> but when i press watch nothings happen
<hads> !logs | Willy
<Zinn> Willy: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Willy> how do i do that zinn
<Willy> give me the command to run in terminal
<hads> Come on, you need to think a little yourself too.
<superm1> usually what you say is a permissions problem
<superm1> !bla%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<Willy> come on... help me out. I am new to both things linux and mythtv
<BitS> oh god, finally, HD goodness
<superm1> again it would have been done properly if you installed from a mythbuntu live cd...
<BitS> thanks for all your help
<Willy> yeah the cd
<superm1> BitS, glad it was fixed
<Willy> well I was downloading an iso
<superm1> BitS, do you have any insight where that DBPort got set?
<Willy> maybe i could turn that into a cd
<superm1> at what point?
<BitS> I did it
<hads> :)
<BitS> originally upnp wasn't working, so I entered the info when prompted
<Willy> so if I click on watch tv and nothing happens is because is not properly install
<BitS> I'm not sure WHY I thought that was the right port, I saw it somewhere online and used it, but after thinking about it, its obviously not the standard mysql port, at the time I just assumed it was different for some reason in mythbuntu
<BitS> I should have known something was up when I saw 6544 as the mythtv status port
<hads> You got confused with the backend port.
<BitS> yep
<hads> These things happen
<BitS> obviously it was a user error, but ... something needs to be added to timeout or warn that the db isn't functioning properly
<BitS> and thats why its hangging
<Willy> hey how can i check if my capture card is working
<hads> BitS: Good luck in there :)
<superm1> Willy, that depends on the type of capture card
<Willy> i know there a command you can use to know what hardware you have
<BitS> hads: heh, could be worse, I made the mistake of asking a stupid question in #c on efnet years ago
<hads> BitS: heh, it's usually not bad in there, just a bit of attitude sometimes.
<Willy> sudo lshw  i did this
<Willy> and found something for the video card capture
<Willy> Bt878 Video Capture
<BitS> omgomgomg latoya saw michaels ghost
<BitS> is there no one in that family who has any self respect
<Willy> superml
<Willy> i found some drivers
<Willy> how can test to see if they make the capture card work
<hipitihop> when I inert a DVD and then use Optical Disks .. Import DVD, it fails with "...this is bad" dialog, where do I look for errors ?
<hads> hipitihop: mtd.log
<hads> I think, I don't use it myself.
 * ToeBee files another minor bug
<Willy> ok i tested my video card capture and it works
<Willy> i tested with tvtime
<Willy> i was able to see my local channels
<Willy> i think i did the installation wrong for mythtv
<Willy> because i run the setup
<Willy> and everyting
<Willy> but when I go to front end and click watch tv nothing happens
<superm1> you have to make sure that you associate it with a video source
<superm1> if you have no guide data source, then you still have to set it to no data
<Willy> let me check that
<Willy> i click on video source
<Willy> and it did xmltv grabber search
<superm1> check the backend log then for what's going wrong
<superm1> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<hipitihop> hads: log says: "mtd started at Wed Oct 28 14:26:46 2009..mtd is running on a host called ion-htpc...14:26:46: Waiting for connections/jobs...14:26:46: mtd is listening on port 2442...14:26:46: a client socket has been opened...14:26:46: Drive not available: /dev/scd0...14:27:22: a client socket has been closed...14:27:31: a client socket has been opened
<hipitihop> hads: nothing stands out apart form not available. /dev/scd0
<hipitihop> but playing the the dvd is fine.
<hipitihop> checking dmesg
<hipitihop> hads or others, pls see snip from dmesg and please help me shed some light on the problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/303444/
<hads> "Out of memory: kill process 3358 (mtd) score 1243418 or a child
<hads> You have memory issues.
<hipitihop> so 2gb is insufficient for importing a DVD ? current used is 471916k and free is 1325464k
<hipitihop> as per top
<hads> As I said, I don't use it so I don't know. It looks like you have memory issues though. Something isn't right.
<_abbenormal> hello guys
<_abbenormal> where do we change the ip address to static from dhcp in the past i would use /etc/network/interfaces but no info there about eth0
<_abbenormal> http://pastebin.com/m1dce83d8
<_abbenormal> i figured it thanks
<_abbenormal> nope adding that to the etc/network/interfaces does not work as now i have noi eth0 to work with so something is still not right in mythubuntu-9.1.0
<superm1> do it from the network manager GUI
<_abbenormal> wont stay keeps going back to dhcp
<_abbenormal> ill try again
<_abbenormal> brb
<_abbenormal> ok now it is showing up so where are those setting stored at
<MythbuntuGuest33> hi I am trying to upgrade to 9.10 - update-manager asks for sudo password ?  - what is it/or did I forgot it ?
<Guest66834> Has anyone tried pinning to defer the upgrading of myth packages?
<Guest66834> sudo is the same password as your user password.
<MythbuntuGuest33> great - then I forgot my password.. must find out how to solve this then. - thanks.
<Guest66834> reset password by booting to single use mode or rescue mode or whatever it is called, go to a root prompt and type "passwd username"
<MythbuntuGuest33> thank you
<MythbuntuGuest55> getting a blue screen when playing videos,  from desktop using mplayer changing  the driver to x11 works fine.  Changed player line in config to "-vo x11" and still get blue screen
<lorenzo1985> hi , Does anyone know how to configure multiple instances of lirc. Such that the init.d thing starts each instance with seperate config
<superm1> lorenzo1985, it's all set up in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf
<superm1> set up the second instance as a transmitter
<superm1> and the init script handles the rest
<lorenzo1985> The second instance is just a
<lorenzo1985> another reciever, i want to connect the two together
<lorenzo19851> Like so:
<lorenzo19851> /usr/sbin/lircd --output=/var/run/lirc/lircd --driver=devinput --device=/dev/input/event5 --pidfile=/var/run/lirc/lircd1.pid --listen=8765 /usr/sbin/lircd --output=/var/run/lirc/lircd --driver=devinput --device=/dev/input/event6 --connect=localhost 8765
<lorenzo19851> posibly a third instance too
<superm1> lorenzo19851, that's what the logic does currently
<superm1> just configure it in the transmitter section even though it's not a transmitter
<MythbuntuGuest55> getting a blue screen when playing videos,  from desktop using mplayer changing  the driver to x11 works fine.  Changed player line in config to "-vo x11" and still get blue screen.  How does one correct this? It just started when I upgraded from 8.x to current.  Clean install did not fix
<superm1> sounds like you dont have a lot of vram possibly
<tgm4883> !dailies
<Zinn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<MythbuntuGuest55> <superm1> how do I verify?
<Wicked> hello all. I installed 9.10 but cant seem to get my pvr-150 to work
<Wicked> all im getting from /dev/video0 now is black static
<Wicked> also the ir blaster wont work as it cant find the lirc_pvr150 module
<Wicked> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1294825
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest55, well are you using an integrated video card?
<superm1> if so, check for a bios setting to increase vram
<superm1> if there isn't one, there is something an X setting, depending on the driver
<Wicked> ok some more googleing and i found i needed to switch the input from the composite input to the svideo input....so now i got video from the tuner...but my blaster cannot change the channel on my stb..so it cant record anything :(
<MythbuntuGuest55> superml,  intel 82865g
<MythbuntuGuest55> yes it is integrated
<MythbuntuGuest55> I have tried http://www.mythtvtalk.com/forum/installation-issues/11939-blank-blue-screen.html to no avail
<superm1> i would recommend adding a discrete card to the system if yo can
<MythbuntuGuest55> unfortunately it is a small form-factor dell with no slots
<Wicked> anyone have any ideas how i can get my ir blaster working in 9.10?
<MythbuntuGuest55> superml, does it help that I can get it to work under desktop, but when launched from myth it displays blue screen with audio?
<superm1> Wicked, lirc_i2c and lirc_pvr150 are both broke for 9.10
<superm1> it's a bigger problem than just he lirc modules
<superm1> some i2c infrastructure broke in 2.6.31
<Wicked> crap
<Wicked> so absolutely no way i can use a blaster on 9.10?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest55, no, go check the vram stuff i said.  you're only options are gonna be bumping up that vram if you can find a setting, or finding a way to get the discrete card in the box
<Wicked> if thats the case im gonna have to stick with 9.04
<superm1> Wicked, well there is some efforts to get it working, but i dont think it's complete
<superm1> check with j-rod in #lirc to see where he's at
<Wicked> damn. i friggin hate when distros are released and old hardware that used to work flawlessly breaks
<Zinn> Wicked: Please watch your language.
<Wicked> sorry
<Wicked> ok superm1
<superm1> problem is that no one tested the i2c stuff early enough i believe
<superm1> another solution can be to switch to a mceusb2 for blasting
<superm1> or a serial
<Wicked> i only have this one pvr150 and its my single ir receiver/blaster
<Wicked> i wish i had known about this before installing 9.10..but i guess it serves me right....not fully doing my homework
<Wicked> guess i just assumed since it was one of the best supported cards in linux...it would stay that way
<superm1> well everything else about it is well supported
<Wicked> yea.
<Wicked> i can still capture video off the card...but it cant blast....which for me is a total deal killer.
<Wicked> no blast = no recordings
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-29
<hazure> I have a (likely easy to solve) problem with a fresh install: Mythbuntu live works, CD checks fine, but after the install it just does nothing with a black rectangle on the screen after bootup. Is there something I'm doing wrong during the install process?
<hazure> Actually occurs when the 'Launch MythTV Setup' step is performed during the install as well...
<_wily_sal_> I'm trying to install mythtv on 9.04 and when I try to set up the backend all the menu items are blank. Is this a common problem? I can provide my logs
<_wily_sal_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fa5b95cc
<mrand> _wily_sal_  I had that problem on 9.04  sometimes.  Can't explain it.  I haven't noticed it on though.
<_wily_sal_> it means I can't set up mythtv, which is a bit of a pain obviously
<mrand> Yes, I understand completely.  Are you running gnome?
<_wily_sal_> I am
<_wily_sal_> are there any other ways to watch tv, other than mythtv?
<mrand> _wily_sal_: when I had that problem, I chalked it up to MythTV 0.21 combined with 9.04.   You could try MythTV 0.22 and see if that helps.
<mrand> 1) Install the Mythbuntu Repos package and select MythTV 0.22
<mrand> 2) Run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<mrand> Repo's package is here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<_wily_sal_> did it work for you?
<mrand> other ways to watch t.v.?  Well, most video players will let you watch.  MythTV is much more than that though... it's a super DVR (scheduling and such).
<_wily_sal_> i'm installing .22 now
<mrand> _wily_sal_ I had 0.22 running on kubuntu 9.04 briefly.  Most other installs had the problem shown in your pastbin.com
<_wily_sal_> mrand: no joy I'm afraid
<_wily_sal_> it was worth a try though
<mrand> yeah.  Do you need to stay on 9.04, or could you move to 9.10?  I never had a problem the many times on 9.10.
<_wily_sal_> i suppose I could update
<mrand> Of course, I say that and then my luck will be that you end up with some esoteric issue.
<mrand> :-)
<_wily_sal_> probably
<_wily_sal_> this isn't the first time I've tried to set up mythtv, though last time it was an lirc issue that stopped me from going ahead
<mrand> Well, 9.10 has much improved lirc stuff as well.
 * mrand digs his hole deeper.
<_wily_sal_> lets just hope this upgrade goes smoothly
<_wily_sal_> if i dissapear and don't come back it's safe to assume I borked it
<mrand> hahaha.  I need to go.  But if you have questions, just pose them here and hopefully someone knowledgable will come by (if they aren't all asleep).
<_wily_sal_> thanks for the help
<mrand> sure thing.
 * mrand sleeps
<psicobra> hi all hoping sme one can help i am tryingt o setup myth tv to access a samba share for playing movies i have got the samba share to auto mount at startup but when i point myth tv at it it fails to see the folder has any movies in it
<psicobra> i think it has to do with permissions
<psicobra> but i cant change the permissions of the folder i have mounted the share in
<psicobra> am i going about it the wrong way? thanks
<psicobra> back u guys my idea failed
<psicobra> it seems when fstab mounts the network share it changes the folder permissions
<puff> Hm, in the mythbuntu UI, is there some way I can switch it from view icons to view list?
<psicobra> is there any one in here avle to help with folder permissions
<psicobra> hi all i am trying to set up my myth box to access a samba share i have managed to get the samba share to auto mount on start up but it has the wrong privileges can any one help
<Pwen> hi all. anyone using mythtv 9.10 with an imonlcd?
<Pwen> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<wombo> Pwen got o #mythbuntu for user questions
<Pwen> err #mythbuntu forwards me here?
<wombo> ahh ops sorry my mistake
<wombo> I thought I was in the dev channel
<wombo> :(
<wombo> which revision of Mythbuntu are you running?
<Pwen> 9.10
<Pwen> RC
<wombo> ahh ok things have changed for this release
<wombo> do you have the LCD or VFD?
<Pwen> yeah, all the forum/user help Ive found refers to 9.04 stuff
<Pwen> I have the LCD
<wombo> ahh same as me
<Pwen> I'll tell you where I'm at: I can get the LCD to "work", but when I start LCDd it displays the startup message and then appears to hang
<wombo> hang?
<wombo> like does it just display the time and not update
<Pwen> and prints screenlist_process() to the console forever until I ctrl-c
<Pwen> yeah its as though it just wants to print the startup message forever :P
<wombo> thats an odd one, I havent seen before
<wombo> what steps have you taken to get where you are now?
<wombo> BTW 9.10 final should be out in a few hours
<Pwen> pretty much none - before I installed mythbuntu 9.10 yesterday I had never used mythtv, LCDd or lirc before. Ive just been reading a lot
<wombo> hehe
<Pwen> seems good so far
<Pwen> seems good so far
<Pwen> woops
<wombo> ahh did you set the Protocol version in the LCDd.conf file?
<wombo> its should be 0
<wombo> as I am assuming that you have the ffdc version
<Pwen> hmm? I thought it was the other way around
<wombo> umm
<Pwen> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.
<wombo> ok so you need to set it to '1'
<Pwen> yup
<Pwen> thats set
<wombo> I am really not sure why you are seeing that then
<wombo> have you tried forcing some text to the screen
<Pwen> Im not sure how to do that
<Pwen> here are the relevant sections of my LCDd.conf
<Pwen> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m5ab7fe08
<wombo> it looks normal
<wombo> (thats good)
<Pwen> the Hello= message gets printed to the screen and the heartbeat appears and beats, but the hello message never goes away
<wombo> ahh ok
<Pwen> how do I write text directly to the display?
<wombo> so then when does it get to the 'screenlist_process()' bit?
<Pwen> after I start the LCDd on the commandline, it goes through its startup messages then prints
<Pwen> screenlist_switch(s=[_server_screen])
<Pwen> over and over and over
<Pwen> screenlist_process()
<wombo> it sounds like it is sending the console messages for LCDd to the LCD
<Pwen> hmmm
<Pwen> I just tried the command "sudo lcdproc CPU"
<wombo> If you look at the bottom of the first post in this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1069267
<Pwen> and it switched to the LCDd console printout then back to a time display. I tried the command again and now it's showing the CPU details. how strange!
<wombo> you can see meantion of 'screenlist_process()' meantioned
<wombo> thats goosd
<wombo> good
<wombo> now try mythtv
<Pwen> ok, cool
<Pwen> it seems to be working
<Pwen> scrolling through all the screens now
<wombo> :)
<Pwen> wombo: what remote do you have?
<wombo> MS MCE
<wombo> and
<wombo> Logitech Harmony
<wombo> + MORE
<Pwen> I have a Harmony 525
<Pwen> and I have programmed it to support the "Antec Fusion 350" (my case)
<Pwen> should it "just work"?
<wombo> I hope so
<wombo> if not try to iMon Pad
<wombo> tell me the results please
<Pwen> I dont have the pad remote, just an "RM100" tiny remote
<Pwen> no buttons on it
<Pwen> also, I am having the problem with the remote of double-presses (down and up), did you fix this?
<wombo> ahh this is a common problem
<wombo> the fix is to just not let the button go
<wombo> hehe
<wombo> I havent looked into it much yet as I keep rebuilding my machine every fews days anyway at the moment
<wombo> I did hear of Logitech being able to change the config on the remote
<wombo> do some reading on it as that problem is with the remote config not lirc
<Pwen> ah ok
<Pwen> I am having the strangest time with this LCD
<Pwen> I just exited mythfrontend
<Pwen> and started it up again, and now the LCD is blank
<Pwen> and now Ive just restarted LCDd and tried lcdproc CPU again, and its turned off the backlight and I cant see anything
<Pwen> so very inconsistent :P
<wombo> I am not sure sorry
<wombo> but they are quite strange LCDs at times
 * Pwen nods
<Pwen> ok
<Pwen> I can sort that out later. I have some more questions about mythtv?
<Pwen> wombo: I have setup my videos directory. but when I go to "Watch Videos" mythvideo tells me there are none. how can I make it generate an index or whatever it has to do?
<wombo> Do you have any movies in that directory yet?
<Pwen> about 250gb
<wombo> ok
<Pwen> theyre exising tv shows etc I copied in there
<wombo> just a sec
<wombo> go to Setup then Video Manager
<Pwen> I have Setup -> Media Settings -> Videos Settings?
<wombo> yeah that should do it too
<wombo> I must be honest I dont do this bit often
<wombo> is there anything in there
<Pwen> yeah then I go to General Settings
<Pwen> this is where I specified the folder that contains my videos, I set it to /home/owen/Videos -- but now Im thinking, if mythtv runs under its own user its obviously not going to see my home directory
<Pwen> what a stupid question
<Pwen> lol my bad
<Pwen> ok, moved it to the proper dir
<Pwen> still not seeing them
<wombo> Yeah sorry I am not much help for you on this, there should be alot of docos on it though
<wombo> try wiki.mythtv.com
<Pwen> ok, thanks
<Pwen> I have one more question; sometimes when I watch hi-def channels or channels where the audio codec is ac3, I just get a crackling noise. channels with the other audio codec (cant remember which) work fine
<Pwen> but sometimes, depending on what channel I start "Watch LiveTV" on, the ac3 chans work
<wombo> not sure again sorry
<wombo> wait around someone might be able to help
<wombo> or ask at #mythtv-users
<Pwen> cool
<Pwen> thanks for your help
<jaja> anybody here using an antec fusion case?
<jaja> what improvements have been made in karmic
<jaja> i cannot wait for the release
<Cyber-Dogg> crazy times in the ubuntu world! :-)
<jaja> why?
<Cyber-Dogg> 9.10 release
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm freaking pumped
<Cyber-Dogg> it solves about 3 problems for me
<jaja> me 2
<jaja> when will the mythbuntu iso be build?
<jaja> i wonder
<DickesC> hey there, how are the naming conventions for multipart avis in mythvideo?
<Essobi> WEEE!
<spook_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<darthanubis> Happy Ubuntu everyone!
<Cyber-Dogg> so what's the ETA on 9.10 look like?
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm a fairly new Mythbuntu user so I'm not familiar with the release lag
<Cyber-Dogg> I know it's small though
<ToeBee> not sure what causes the update manager to pick it up but you can force it to look for a new distribution by running "update-manager -d"
<Cyber-Dogg> yeah... I was hoping to just do a clean install
<Cyber-Dogg> my box is acting goofy
<Cyber-Dogg> how is it just installing ubuntu and then putting mythtv on it?
<Cyber-Dogg> I'm interested in that option because then I'll have a full ubuntu install too :-)
<MythbuntuGuest42> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest42> i am running 9.10 rc
<MythbuntuGuest42> i cant get music to display albulmn folders
<MythbuntuGuest42> i have tried all combinations
<MythbuntuGuest42> is there a way to just display folders in music
<MythbuntuGuest42> my music path in settings points a samba share mount locally
<yfaykya> howdy all. Is the pvr150 blaster supported by 9.10? I think I read somewhere that pvr150_lirc has been renamed/removed.
<darthanubis> I don't use the blaster, but everything else works with my pvr150
<darthanubis> I suspect the blaster would as well
<superm1> we dont have lirc_zilog which is needed for it in 9.10
<superm1> it's on j-rod's git tree
<superm1> eventually will need to build a dkms package of it
<yfaykya> superm1 : Sounds great. Guess I will not be updating today then!
<superm1> we really should release note that
<superm1> ^
<superm1> tgm4883,
<yfaykya> superm1 : Where would that package be available in time? From a PPA or a mythbuntu repo? I build my own myth so don't use mythbuntu repos
<superm1> yfaykya, probably on mythbuntu-testing repo
<yfaykya> superm1 : Ok thanks. I might try and build one now for the sake of it. Have you a pointer to that git repo?
<superm1> http://git.wilsonet.com/linux-2.6-lirc.git/
<yfaykya> ty
<superm1> yfaykya, do you have much experience building dkms packages?
<superm1> maybe you might be able to get the dkms package built for folks...
<yfaykya> superm1 : Not really but I won't let that stop me trying. I will have a go
<superm1> yfaykya, cool thanks.  would help a lot
<yfaykya> Need to do some upgrades first though :-)
<sikko> hi, im seeding mythbuntu9,10 on my own now, anyone willing to seed?
<sikko> there is a torrent, but no-one is seeding, already 30 ppl started dl-ing, but quit, as there are no seeds
<Cyber-Dogg> just go seed on the official
<Cyber-Dogg> that's what I'm doing
<sikko> i justt dl the cdimage thing, and keep feeding new parts to it, till i got it complete
<sikko> how come there is no-one seeding it? im on the torrent.ubuntu.com one ....
<sikko> and anyone who got parts, got it from the parts ive seeded
<sikko> is there a more official one?
<sikko> Cyber-Dogg: got more trackers for me?
<sikko> ok, my seed is complete, i hope im not staying the only seeder, i only got 90k
<sikko> ok, going strong now, already 5 ppl over 10%
<sikko> if i keep this up, the first person wil complete the torrent in 70 minutes
<sikko> is there no-one in mythbuntu who made sure there would be a few seeders at the start of the release, ubuntu386desktop has almost 2500 by now
<tgm4883> sikko, Canonical creates the ISO's and torrents for us, but doesn't give us access until they release. So we get the torrent file the same time you do
<sikko> so? i dl-ed it, and put the parts on the torrent as i got them
<sikko> so could the project?
<tgm4883> i'm at work, some of us have jobs
<sikko> sorry, not meant to offend
<sikko> im in a different timezone :)
<sikko> just thought that this would be an easy thing to prepare for
<tgm4883> usually I do, but you don't know what happened right before release
<tgm4883> plus, if you notice the mythbuntu web site lists the current version as 9.04, so we haven't actually released yet
<sikko> no, im just glad that i could help out, and was thinking why i had to :)
<tgm4883> now I just went on break, so I will try to get the release done
<sikko> i understand the announcement hasnt gone out by you, but ubuntu done it already
<sikko> so as i saw everybody jumping on the torrent and leaving again, i saw i could help out
<tgm4883> and we appreciate that
<sikko> so i hope you understand what im trying to say. Itś not a complaint, just that i  was wondering, and jumped in :)
<sikko> ok, great!
<tgm4883> usually when Ubuntu releases, they give the Mythbuntu release manager a little bit of notification
<tgm4883> this time, they did not
<pat-TLLTS> howdy guys
<tgm4883> hi
<pat-TLLTS> happy release date to you all
<tgm4883> I can't even get on the site to download the torrent files :/
<sikko> so now we could use some more ppl who would be willing to quickly dl the iso, and seed it on torrent
<sikko> lol, it took me about 15 minutes to reach it.
<sikko> the site is being hammered
<pat-TLLTS> wow the servers are going to be glowing tonight
<sikko> inthe end i did wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.10/release/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sikko> and that worked
<sikko> only got 200-400 dl speed though
<sikko> but i think thats soing down soon, as more ppl start hammering
<pat-TLLTS> posting the torrent in here and maybe the mythtv-users mailing list before publicly announcing the release might be a good idea
<pat-TLLTS> so at least they're enough seeders
 * tgm4883 sighs
<pat-TLLTS> :)
<sikko> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.10/release/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<sikko> well, this is the torrent, hop on :)
<sikko> i already gave 31%
<tgm4883> !release
<Zinn> Mythbuntu 9.10 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
* tgm4883 changed the topic of #ubuntu-mythtv to: Mythbuntu 9.10 released :: Please visit www.mythbuntu.org for more information :: Paste logs @ http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com Please stick around for people to answer your question
<tgm4883> well I can't help seed now, but I can do all that
<tgm4883> so maybe more people will jump on now that we have released
<sikko> wow! same situation with the 64 bit edition
<sikko> im downloading it now, but got no time to wait for it to finish, got to go to work in 10
<sikko> so anyone: pls dl http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.10/release/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<sikko> and seed these torrents: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/9.10/release/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent or http://www.mythbuntu.org/files/mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<sikko> the source at http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso is very slow, only 90k/s
<tgm4883> sikko, FYI, those torrents are identical
<sikko> ok, didn know how to check, so i gave both
<sikko> i just started seeding 64bit, only 5% though
<tgm4883> I don't know how to check unless you download both and compare them
<tgm4883> I just know they are the same because I wget'ed the file to the web server
<tgm4883> <- Mythbuntu release manager
<sikko> sorry if i jumped the gun on you, if there is anything else you want me to do/stop with, tell me, not trying to do your job
<sikko> yes! another seeder on 32bit
<sikko> ok, ill update to over 30% in a few seconds, then ill have to go, but ppl will see proogress ont heir seeds already. if someone steps in within the next 30 minutes, the torrent will continue, without anyone seeing full stop
<sikko> ill probably be too late at work, but ill try to get the dl to 100% so the torrent runs on
<sikko> ok, i seed the full 64 bit version now as well, hope we get a lot of downloads and good reviews of the new release, hereby i want to thank tgm4883 for everything he did to make this release possible, and also everybody in the rest of the team. thank you for a great distribution!
<sikko> and thanks that i could find something to do to help as well :)
<sikko> got to go to work now, hope i dont get in trouble for it ;P
<sebrock> is the 9.10 mythbuntu officially released?
<sebrock> oh nevermind I see it is
<wombo> !release
<Zinn> Mythbuntu 9.10 http://www.mythbuntu.org/downloads
<sebrock> Someone missed to update the site... is says 9.03
<sebrock> *9.04
<sebrock> on first page that is...
<sebrock> hmm will the amd64-bit run on a Intel Core 2 Duo with 64-bit capabilities?
<sebrock> or why is it named "amd64"
<puff> With mythbuntu, when I go to play videos from the hard drive, is there any way to have it use a list view instead of an icon view?
<crankharder> how do I change my repo from the UK to the US?  tried reinstalling the package off of the website but it just put the UK repos back in the file
<darthanubis> WOW! torrents are WICKED fast!
<darthanubis> just started and I'll have me iso in 13minutes!
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi similar to what was posted here: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/402110?page=last I cannot get my board to accept rtc/wakealarm unless I use relative time ie sudo sh -c "echo +300 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm"
<Redhammer_the_Ol> all other options just add 5min from prompt times and gives no date, so my question is how can I amend the wakeup script to use relative time // what do I need to add to mythtv setup -- this was not a problem with 9.04 but unfortunately my system decided to give up and I had to do a fresh install and then chose to use 9.10
<Cyber-Dogg> I have mythtv installed on ubuntu 9.10
<Cyber-Dogg> I setup the playback to use the VDPAU profile
<Cyber-Dogg> and as far as I know I have an appropriate video card for that
<tgm4883> crankharder, use MCC
<Cyber-Dogg> when I do playbck it fails and I checked the log
<Cyber-Dogg> it says no compiled playback format found
<Redhammer_the_Ol> yes what did the log say, what driver are you using and what car do you have
<Redhammer_the_Ol> card I mean
<tgm4883> well car too
<Redhammer_the_Ol> and what file format were you trying to play
<Cyber-Dogg> LOL... my car sucks :-)
<tgm4883> we need to make sure you represent mythbuntu properly ;)
<Cyber-Dogg> driver is 185
<Cyber-Dogg> my car is a 2001 taurus
<tgm4883> Cyber-Dogg, what card?
<Cyber-Dogg> looking
<Cyber-Dogg> 8200
<Cyber-Dogg> it's an onboard
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a shuttle SN78SH7
<tgm4883> sec
<Cyber-Dogg> let me go pastbin the logs
<Redhammer_the_Ol> ok if its an geforce 8200 it shoul work, I have the same chipset
<tgm4883> !logs | Cyber-Dogg
<Zinn> Cyber-Dogg: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Cyber-Dogg> filebin.ca/crat
<Cyber-Dogg> I just got the frontend log
<Cyber-Dogg> uh... file format...
<Cyber-Dogg> I have a firewire STB that works (this setup works if I change the profile to cpu--)
<Cyber-Dogg> mpg feed
<Cyber-Dogg> sorry I didn't properly format the URL :/
<tgm4883> Cyber-Dogg, yea I can't read that
<tgm4883> use the log grabber tool
<Cyber-Dogg> ok
<Redhammer_the_Ol> its actually just text, open page with gedit works
<Redhammer_the_Ol> you error: 2009-10-29 13:58:36.568 VidOutVDPAU Error: Failed to initialise VDPAU
<Redhammer_the_Ol> 2009-10-29 13:58:36.593 VideoOutputXv: Desired video renderer 'vdpau' not available.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> can you check that you installed the vdpau files ? and what version they are I for awhile had a problem that the symlinked vdpau files all were linking to other versions ie instead of linking to the driver that was correct they kept relinking themselves on startup to  some other version, I deleted the "wrong" version and that fixed it for me
<atomicpile> so, I just upgraded to mythbuntu 9.10 (was using gentoo actually) and now I am not able to get a livetv output with my HD-PVR. I am able to cat /dev/video0 > blah and capture video but mythtbackend keeps kicking out the error "MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: StartEncoding failed
<atomicpile> eno: Resource temporarily unavailable (11)"  any ideas? Google isn't being much help today. I have checked permissions on /dev/video0 and there are not issues
<tgm4883> Resource temporarily unavailable (11) usually means soemthing else is using it
<atomicpile> there is nothing else running, and I am able to access the device by cat /dev/video0 > blah.ts and get a capture. reloading the kernel modules and replugging to don't help either
<Cyber-Dogg> Redhammer_the_Ol: sure... how do I do that :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1aa80dee
<Redhammer_the_Ol> ok first check in synaptic and search for vdpau, is it installed
<Cyber-Dogg> when I search for that all I see the nvidia driver
<Cyber-Dogg> the 185
<Redhammer_the_Ol> then ls -l /usr/lib | grep dpau
<Redhammer_the_Ol> is nvidia-185-libvdpau installed ? then check with the ls -l | grep vdpau what you see
<Cyber-Dogg> yep
<Redhammer_the_Ol> btw can anyone help me / has any had the issue with the clock writing I have had ? I mean that only sudo sh -c "echo +300 > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm"  adding time will work ?
<Cyber-Dogg> looks like I have the symlink issue too
<Redhammer_the_Ol> is it linking to the wrong version ? then correct the symlinks
<Cyber-Dogg> there are several links in htere
<Cyber-Dogg> which one do I need to change?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> paste the output and let me look
<Cyber-Dogg> http://pastebin.ca/1648265
<Redhammer_the_Ol> the links look fine -- in my case the linking was to libvdpau_nvidia.so.180.xx.yy instead of 185.18.36
<Cyber-Dogg> ah
<Redhammer_the_Ol> so that is not it
<atomicpile> fixed my problem, forgot to set my proto to PAL, didn't think that mattered with the hdpvr, but that's what I get for thinking
<Cyber-Dogg> hmm...
<Cyber-Dogg> it looked to me like the main "entry" was not pointing to the nvidiai
<Cyber-Dogg> that's why I thought it might be wrong
<Redhammer_the_Ol> no it goes in a loop for some reason but that is "normal"
<Cyber-Dogg> sure...
<Cyber-Dogg> but I just didn't see a path from libvdpau.so to libvdpau_nvidia.so.185.18.36
<Cyber-Dogg> and I assume that that is the important file
<Cyber-Dogg> but... what do I know :-)
<Cyber-Dogg> any other thoguhts?
<yfaykya> superm1 : ping
<superm1> yfaykya, pong
<yfaykya> superm1: Who mantains the package lirc-modules-source ? It is already set up for dkms
<yfaykya> If that could be patched it would be ideal
<superm1> yfaykya, that's us who maintains that too
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hmm cyber-dogg does this happen with all media types ?
<yfaykya> I think ppl would have to get their own f/w though
<superm1> yfaykya, yeah patching that would be doable
<superm1> at least for living on the PPA
<Cyber-Dogg> uh... haven't tried any others :-)
<yfaykya> I don't see any lirc_zilog.c in there though
<superm1> yfaykya, yeah that's a new module that's not upstream
<superm1> similar to how lirc_pvr150 wasn't
<yfaykya> Ah .. This will be my 5th upgrade on my production systems so I am confused as to what is new! :-)
<yfaykya> This release I can drop dvb sources which is nice
<yfaykya> Are upstream slow or are they against lirc_zilog for some reason?
<superm1> against lirc_zilog
<superm1> because it requires that pieces of "firmware" with questionable licensing
<yfaykya> indeed
<yfaykya> So *buntu decided to include lirc_pvr150 anyway?
<superm1> yeah
<yfaykya> Anyways the lirc_pvr150 that came as standard did not work (blaster support).
<superm1> because of the missing firmwrae
<yfaykya> No - even with f/w I always had to roll my own
<superm1> really?
<superm1> well hopefully during lucid you can help get things to working OOTB
<superm1> we can get the zilog support in by default
<Redhammer_the_Ol> anybody know how I can add the current time to a script ? what I mean is edit this : http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m445b0e5 so that it converts from time_t to time_t - current time so that I can change the second line to echo +(time_t - current time) > /sys/class/rtc/rtc0/wakealarm
<superm1> and talk about maybe packing that firmware into linux-firmware-nonfree or something
<yfaykya> That would be a nice way to do it.
<yfaykya> I am going to try and patch and build that module now but wary to upgrade my prod box until I know it works. I have no pvr150 in my laptop
<yfaykya> Should I clone jarods tree or try and merge into existing lirc-modules-source?
<superm1> so the nice thing about doing it with dkms is that you can bring that dkms package over
<superm1> yeah that's probably the best way to do it
<yfaykya> which one ;-)
<superm1> oh i read that "and" not "or"
<superm1> do both!
<superm1> you'll have to clone the tree to see what parts need merging anyway
<yfaykya> true.. Ok - enough procrastination. Thanks..
<superm1> best of luck :)
<Cyber-Dogg> tgm4883: I pasted the mythbuntu logs earlier
<Cyber-Dogg> did they help you see anything wrong?
<tgm4883> Cyber-Dogg, repost?
<Cyber-Dogg> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1aa80dee
 * Cyber-Dogg crosses fingers
<d^v3> howdy
<tgm4883> hi
<d^v3> im set on building a dvr
<d^v3> does anyone think mythtv is the way to go as far as this
<Cyber-Dogg> are you expecting anyone here to say no? LOL
<d^v3> i suppose
<hads> Depends what you want to do. Myth isn't suited to everything.
<d^v3> i really just want to record shows when im not around
<hads> e.g. some people just want to watch videos and music, there are better options for that.
<hads> For recording TV etc. myth is great. There's a bit of a learning curve if you don't know Linux though.
<d^v3> knowledge of linux is ok
<d^v3> im no command line guru or anything
<d^v3> but ive been using debian for about a year now
<Cyber-Dogg> I'll tell you waht... I'm almost convinced that someone with no linux knowledge could put up mythbuntu without having learning a thing
<Cyber-Dogg> so simple!
<hads> True, they have made it a lot easier to use.
<hads> 9.10 is a great release, 10.04 is going to be even better.
<superm1>  i think it's getting to the point that the usability of mythtv-setup is the part that will need work now
<hads> Yeah
<Cyber-Dogg> so anyone see anything in my logs for VDPAU?
<Cyber-Dogg> I'd sure like to get that working! :-)
<tgm4883> superm1, maybe you should hold off on that
<tgm4883> Cyber-Dogg, i'm not seeing anything :(
<hads> I see there's been discussion about reworking mythtv-setup
<tgm4883> hads, have you seen how mythdora does it?
<hads> Na never touched it.
<tgm4883> via web browser
<superm1> the whole thing? do they really?
<hads> JUst modifying the DB directly I assume?
<tgm4883> IDK, I haven't tested it
<superm1> that sounds like a horribly large amount of work to keep that in sync though
<d^v3> anything crucial i should know before i pop the iso in?
<superm1> because of skew with the DB
<hads> For sure
<tgm4883> that needs to be incorporated in mythweb
<hads> d^v3: Not that I can think of.
<d^v3> ok
<yfaykya> superm1 : I got it to build and install on my laptop. Know anyone who can test? I can in a few days if I set up enough time to upgrade my backend
<yfaykya> uses dkms
<yfaykya> brb
<superm1> there was a fwe people who have come in here the last few days with trouble
<superm1> Wicked was in here the pother day needing help
<tgm4883> superm1, you want to take a peak at Cyber-Dogg's logs?
<superm1> and tmkt
<tgm4883> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f1aa80dee
<superm1> tgm4883, i'm just new into VDPAU seriously myself as of about 12 hours ago, so i'm not the bset person to help debug a vdpau problem ATM
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> that makes 2 of us
<tgm4883> Cyber-Dogg, I actually don't even see the error you are talking about
<hads> There's nothing relating to VDPAU in there is there?
<hads> I've not used it either yet.
<yfaykya> superm1 : I will tidy it up and make a diff
<hads> I haven't used VDPAU yet either.
<superm1> yfaykya, cool thanks
<Cyber-Dogg> LOL you're right
<Cyber-Dogg> I don't know how that happened...
<Cyber-Dogg> if you look at filebin.ca/crat
<Cyber-Dogg> that's where I took it amnually
<yfaykya> superm1: http://www.skynet.ie/~shabba/zilog.diff
<yfaykya> That is against the unpacked /usr/src/lirc-0.8.6/ that lirc-modules-source installs
<yfaykya> a "sudo dkms build -m lirc -v 0.8.6" works and a modprobe of modules produces no errors.
<superm1> yfaykya, cool thanks
<superm1> amazing that's all that's needed
<yfaykya> Hopefully can try in morning
<superm1> if someone would have caught this say a month ago, we could have included it :)
<yfaykya> Yeah just a few includes
<superm1> i'll try'n put this on the testing ppa later too
<yfaykya> I should have to be honest
<superm1> oh well, live'n'learn.  :)
<yfaykya> :-)
<Pwen> could someone please tell me how to upgrade from 9.10RC to 9.10? thanks
<darthanubis> Pwen, familiarize yourself with APT
<darthanubis> Pwen, familiarize yourself with Ubuntu
<darthanubis> Pwen, familiarize yourself with Debian
<foxbuntu> Pwen, sudo update-manager -d
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, attempt to help, not hinder please
<darthanubis> you did not help I did not hinder
<darthanubis> what are you talking about?
<darthanubis> him familiarizing himself with those things HINDER?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, sarcasm is not always received properly in irc
<darthanubis> there was no SARCASM
<darthanubis> quit your sanctimonious preaching
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, but how does it answer his immediate question?
<darthanubis> how does instant gratification enlighten him?
<darthanubis> you think you are doing him a favor?
<Pwen> darthanubis, foxbuntu thanks
<foxbuntu> he will/should learn from my advice, while becoming enraged at the lack of help helps him how?
<darthanubis> he may not have the understandnign of a 12 yr old
<darthanubis> I gave him that much credit
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, you don't need the -d?
<darthanubis> you holding his hand is condescending
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, your right, but it wont hurt
<darthanubis> you don't need none of it
<tgm4883> plus just opening it should be fine
<darthanubis> sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<tgm4883> or apt-get upgrade
<darthanubis> BINGO
<hads> darthanubis: That's incorrect.
<darthanubis> really?
<tgm4883> missing a sudo?
<foxbuntu> indeed
<darthanubis> works just fine here
<Pwen> I tried already apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, and it told me zero to update, so I am going to assume that means my mirror isnt updated yet?
<foxbuntu> Pwen, mirrors are current
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, not all mirrors?
<hads> It's recommended to upgrade with update-manager.
<hads> As foxbuntu suggested.
<tgm4883> i mean, there could be a strageler out there
<darthanubis> Pwen, dude your fine. You are curent
<darthanubis> Pwen, nevermnd the hand wringing
<Pwen> hahaha it doesnt bother me - the philosophy is interesting
<darthanubis> it's also reccomended not to adjust your radio volume when driving. Pwen I think you can handle such tasks;)
<Pwen> lol
<hads> darthanubis: familiarize yourself with Ubuntu
<darthanubis> hads, back at you
<foxbuntu> haha
<darthanubis> hehe
<darthanubis> see laughs all around
<darthanubis> gotta love ubuntu
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, instead of acting like a child, try providing actual help, or not answering at all
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, and this is not a debate
<darthanubis> yeah because children never name call right?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, if you dont like the rules, leave
<darthanubis> I debated with no one
<darthanubis> what "rules"?
<darthanubis> I was not rude
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, would you like to enlighten darthanubis ?
<darthanubis> Pwen said thanks
<hads> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<darthanubis> only you and hads had an issue
<darthanubis> you can't poin tto a rule I broke
<darthanubis> but I see a nice link
<darthanubis> both of you. I'm done
<darthanubis> peace
 * hads ignores
<tgm4883> eh?
<tgm4883> !polite
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about polite
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<tgm4883> CoD rules only apply to people that have signed it?
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, can I make your ignore list please?
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> CoC
<darthanubis> tgm4883, I signed it
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, then you didnt read it
<darthanubis> like you would n=know mister name caller
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, what name?
<darthanubis> stalk someone else sir
<Pwen> fyi guys this kind of arguing is probably what deters new users, more than unhelpful responses :p
<darthanubis> Pwen, and if you do run sudo update-manager -d you'll see, it tells you you are at final because you already ran the cmd line I gave you:)
<darthanubis> Pwen, totally
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, just please be helpful instead of telling people "Learn Ubuntu"
<darthanubis> stalk someone else sir
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, This is my last comment. If you continue to treat new users in this manner you will be removed.
<darthanubis> stalk someone else sir
<darthanubis> he did not complain
<darthanubis> YOU did
<darthanubis> why is that?
<tgm4883> alright, end of discussion
<tgm4883> right now
<darthanubis> please
<darthanubis> ty
<tgm4883> next comment on it gets 24 hour ban
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-30
<whoDat_> so..the latest mythbuntu is using mythtv .22 even though .22 isn't a release yet?
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, yes. The release for .22 should be shortly
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, the decision was made long ago to adopt .22 for this release rather than wait until 10.04 for .22
<mattwj2002> man you guys are quick!
<whoDat_> foxbuntu: okay just wondered
<mattwj2002> how did you modify ubuntu 9.10 so quickly?
<whoDat_> hmm I use vlc all the time.. so I shouldnt upgrade to 9.10?
<foxbuntu> mattwj2002, what do you mean?
<whoDat_> I mean I don't use it within mythtv, i just run it from the xwindows menu. is the faq referring to using it in mythtv somehow?
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, if its already installed it will upgrade just fine, we dropped it as the default
<mattwj2002> don't you need to wait until ubuntu 9.10 is out before you can modify it to release it
<foxbuntu> mattwj2002, no, we have our own development cycle alongside the ubuntu development cycle
<whoDat_> foxbuntu: what do you mean? i cant install vlc from the package manager in 9.10?
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, you can. I mean we just dont install it by default anymore in 9.10
<mattwj2002> oh doh
<mattwj2002> I should have known that
<whoDat_> i download movie .iso's and just play them by mounting through a loopback device
 * mattwj2002 is embarassed
<whoDat_> and play them with vlc
<whoDat_> i will still be able to do that?
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, mythvideo will do that
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, and yes.
<whoDat_> then the faq confuses me, lol
<foxbuntu> whoDat_, you are in no way restricted from using VLC
<foxbuntu> mattwj2002, no problems
<noisymime> Hi Guys... Just wanted to say great job on getting 9.10 out the door. You work is appreciated
<foxbuntu> noisymime, thanks, its always good to hear good things form the users.
<mattwj2002> I am using bittorrent on 9.10 right now
<mattwj2002> but 9.10 rc was great
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> same goes for me
<mattwj2002> great work!
<whoDat_> foxbuntu: i saw on the wiki that .22 only has like 6 tickets open.. so guess it was close enough to use. lol ;)
<noisymime> Quick question (as its the only hick-up I ran into), I'm guessing package linux-firmware-nonfree can't be included by default due to it being in multiverse?
<foxbuntu> noisymime, you got it
<noisymime> bummer. ahh well, can't be helped I guess
<whoDat_> what the heck
<whoDat_> "canonical ltd no longer supprots these packages..blah blah blah"
<whoDat_> i have to enable community maintained software?
<Guest24120> Does anyone know if karmic mythtv has VDPAU?
<Guest24120> support that is...
<Guest24120> I'm trying to install to a nvidia-ion
<Pwen> mythtv 0.22 supports vdpau
<Pwen> I am using it right now :)
<Guest24120> nice
<Guest24120> painless to setup? just create a profile?
<Pwen> profiles already created
<Pwen> just enable them
<Guest24120> I'm really hoping I can get this Acer Aspire Revo going with VDPAU and audio over HDMI
<Guest24120> I think I would cry with joy
<Pwen> I have audio over HDMI; Im using the S/PDIF output of the motherboard into an nVidia 9400GT graphics card with HDMI out
<Pwen> works fine
<Guest24120> that sounds great... on this system it's an NVIDIA 9400
<Guest24120> with HDMI out
<Guest24120> only other audio out is mini
<Guest24120> do you know if your HDMI is > stereo?
<Guest24120> like 5.1?
<Pwen> HDMI AFAIK carries whatever audio is output to it
<Pwen> and SPDIF is digital - so if the output from the computer to SPDIF is dolby 5.1 or something, it should go over the hdmi cable as 5.1 as well
<Guest24120> yeah HDMI does from the standard, but I've not heard conclusively that there's great support
<Guest24120> well, this is all looking great
<rhpot1991> Guest24120: yep, ion should be fully supported
<Guest24120> that would be so sweet
<Guest24120> $200
<Guest24120> for a 1080p frontend that's the size of a router
<rhpot1991> I'm not positive if we got the vdpau playback profiles in at this point or not, if not you just have to make one for yourself
<Guest24120> with low power consumption
<Guest24120> yeah, that shouldn't be a problem
<Guest24120> geez... I'm trying to install to a USB stick to see if I can boot from it and it's painfully slow
<Pwen> flash media is painfully inconsistent ^_^
<rhpot1991> well flash doesn't use any hardware offloading
<rhpot1991> so its pure cpu rendering
<bubba> it's brutal
<bubba> <--- just changed user name
<Guest62357> ack!
<Guest62357> it just switched me back
<rhpot1991> I've yet to attempt it on my ion to be honest
<Pwen> can you guys link me to a script or something that renames episodes intelligently so myth can pull metadata for them?
<rhpot1991> Pwen: there should be a myth.rename.something in the contrib folder
<Guest62357> rhpot1991, you haven't tried USB boot on your ion?
<rhpot1991>  /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/user_jobs/mythrename.pl
<rhpot1991> Guest62357: yep it works, a bit slow but once the OS gets up its just fine
<rhpot1991> I'm running of a 4gb usb stick for now
<rhpot1991> I've filled it up a few times though, so keep an eye on df -h
<rhpot1991> Pwen: thats location above is for you
<Guest62357> this is a 2GB stick and it's more of a POC than anything right now
<Guest62357> if I find I'm filling up I'll just get a bigger one
<rhpot1991> 2gb is gonna be tight I bet
<Guest62357> really?
<Guest62357> the installer didn't stop me
<Guest62357> so I figured that I was OK
<rhpot1991> john@ravage:~$ df -h
<rhpot1991> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<rhpot1991> /dev/sda1             3.5G  2.3G  1.1G  69% /
<Guest62357> yikes
<Guest62357> but how much have you put on it?
<Pwen> thanks guys
<rhpot1991> thats a stock install, with only mythtv things added onto it
<rhpot1991> so themes and such
<Guest62357> oh also, are you ubuntu?
<Guest62357> I'm using mythbuntu
<rhpot1991> mythbuntu
<Guest62357> err
<Guest62357> was hoping you were ubuntu (i.e. big gnome)
<rhpot1991> see how far you can get with it, but I'd venture you will fill it up when you try to upgrade anything
<Guest62357> hopefully I won't need to upgrade anything for this test
<Guest62357> I just want to prove that I can get 1080p (w/ VDPAU) and audio over HDMI
<Guest62357> then I'm either going to break things or celebrate
<Guest62357> and over the weekend I can do a real install (hopefully)
<Guest62357> why don't you remote boot?
<rhpot1991> powerline ethernet, I try to keep any traffic to that box at a minimum
<Guest62357> ah..
<rhpot1991> plus I had the usb stick just laying around
<Guest62357> I couldn't find good instructions
<Guest62357> for remote boot
<rhpot1991> I do plan on upgrading it to a 8gb though
<rhpot1991> Guest62357: check the forums should be some pretty good writeups in there
<Guest62357> I could dig into it, but I had bigger problems at the time
<rhpot1991> I believe there is no MCC plugin for it though, so you will be executing commands by hand in order to set it all up
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Guest62357> yeah, you're exactly right rhpot no plugin
<Guest62357> it was relying on another project that I can't remember the name of
<Guest62357> it's used to deploy diskless systems...
<Guest62357> and that project might have some documentation
<Guest50941> rhpot, can you tell me if there are some video types that the ion will have a hard time playing?
<hipitihop> I'm also running one of the ION setups, the POV ION 330 .. but I'm a little concerned about cooling. Is there a way I can remotely monitor temperatures ?
<bubba_> I don't have an answer to your question, but I'm currious... why are you concerned?
<bubba_> usb install died at 16% (1.5 hours into the install)
<bubba_> post-installation script failed
<mrand> hipithop: I haven't done it, but google turned this up real quick:  http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/enabling-hardware-sensors-in-linux/
<mrand> bubba_ usb installs have been problematic for me on one of my computers - had to burn a CD.  But before doing that, did you verify the usb contents with the check function on the first menu?
<bubba_> mrand, I actually tried doing using "USB startup disk creator" first
<bubba_> but it just installed the .iso to the stick and when I booted it was just the Live image
<bubba_> so I know the disk is formattable and bootable
<hipitihop> mrand: thanks
<bubba_> I'm not sure which check function you're referring to
<mrand> hipitihop: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<mrand> bubba_ on the menu where you choose between booting into live environment and booting directly to an install, there is also a checksum function that you should try running.
<bubba_> install is counting past 100%... I'm at 104% now, but it's still displaying install operations
<bubba_> so I think it's still going
<bubba_> oh sure to check the .iso
<mrand> 104 is better than 100, right? :-)
<mrand> right
<bubba_> yeah, I hope so :)
<bubba_> you know, I rarely check the image
<bubba_> I've not often seen that problem
<bubba_> but you're right, it could be the culprit
<ToeBee> heh I had a DOS scandisk go past 100% once. I don't think that story ended well for the hard drive
<bubba_> yikes!
<bubba_> I really just want to test out this ion
<bubba_> I don't really want to be messing with USB Boot
<bubba_> but I also don't want to wipre the pre-installed OS if this system fails me and I have to return it
<bubba_> hmm... it just removed samba
<bubba_> but it is running a bunch of post-install scripts
<bubba_> restart
<bubba_> blinking cursor on USB boot
<bubba_> OK, time for mythbuntu to stomp on XP
<rhpot1991> bubba_: weird you are having those issues installing, installing was fine for me, but booting from the installed usb stick is a little slow
<bubba_> I'm currently installing over the pre-installed OS now
<rhpot1991> hipitihop: lmsensors can do that for you
<bubba_> I'm more interested in VDPAU and audio over HDMI right now
<rhpot1991> heh looks like mrand already pointed you at that though
<bubba_> what, that it should work?
<rhpot1991> bubba_: both work out of the box in karmic
<bubba_> OK, I want to see it for myself
<rhpot1991> bubba_: no that was pointed at hipitihop
<rhpot1991> for hdmi audio, just run alsamixer
<rhpot1991> enable all the iec985 outputs
<rhpot1991> and set mythtv to use alsa:hdmi for output and passthrough
<rhpot1991> and it should work
<bubba_> awesome... thank you
<rhpot1991> for VDPAU, just install the nvidia drivers, and use the VDPAU playback profile (if it exists, if not you will need to make one)
<rhpot1991> I tweaked my xorg.conf a bit for vdpau too
<bubba_> do you disable pulse?
<Pwen> I set myth to use default sound and hdmi worked
<Pwen> rhpot1991: what other tweaks did you make to xorg?
<rhpot1991> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7bc67709
<rhpot1991> Pwen: ^
<bubba_> how so did you tweak xorg? I was going to try the config utility and then try this xorg from a blog
<rhpot1991> disabled composite, and enabled tripplebuffer
<rhpot1991> just open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an editor, and save it
<rhpot1991> backup first, just in case
<bubba_> Option  "TripleBuffer" "True"
<bubba_> and disable composite
<rhpot1991> #
<rhpot1991> Section "Extensions"
<rhpot1991> #
<rhpot1991>         Option         "Composite" "Disable"
<rhpot1991> #
<rhpot1991> EndSection
<rhpot1991> woops, spammy sorry
<Pwen> what does that actually do? mine is performing fine as it is
<rhpot1991> Pwen: don't worry about it then :)
<Pwen> ^_^
<rhpot1991> I was having some tearing issue
<bubba_> I think that cut-n-paste is only bothersome in high traffic rooms
<bubba_> but that's my opinion
<rhpot1991> anything more than 3 lines you should pastebin
<rhpot1991> general rule to follow
<hads> Naughty rhpot1991 :)
<bubba_> but why in a room where there are only a few people chatting?
<bubba_> just becuase there's a chance someone's comment will get clobbered?
<rhpot1991> bubba_: its a curtsy thing
<bubba_> which is probably reason enough
<rhpot1991> sometimes clients will auto kick you and stuff for that too
<bubba_> HDD install on this atom is pretty brutal too
<rhpot1991> bubba_: are you installing from usb, cd?
<bubba_> CD
<rhpot1991> maybe you have a bad burn or something
<bubba_> 62%
<rhpot1991> did you error check it?
<bubba_> it's moving, but it's slow
<bubba_> nah, skipped error check again...
<bubba_> if this fails I'll definitely error check
<rhpot1991> if it gives you problems do that, and check the md5sum on your iso
<bubba_> in fact, I'll D/L again now just in case
<rhpot1991> off to watch some TV, if you have questions yell and I'll check back later if someone didn't hop in by then
<bubba_> thanks for the help!!!
<rhpot1991> no problem, good luck
<hipitihop> rhpot1991: yes thanks, looking into lmsensors now
<bubba_> anyone have a good remote control recommendation? I have a Snapstream Firefly and a SS FF mini
<bubba_> I accidentally smashed the FF mini receiver though so I need a new remote
<mrand> Can't get another off ebay or something?
<mrand> There are lots of good remotes in the world.  Just depends on what features you want and what you are willing to pay!
<bubba_> I can get another one... the SS stuff hasn't been 100% successful for me
<bubba_> the FF (non-mini) needs some config file changes for support
<bubba_> and the mini has some issues too
<mrand> What kind of changes?  you should try to get any changes integrated into lirc.
<mrand> I thought I remember reading that they were a pretty inexpensive RF remote.  Most RF remotes are not cheap, so if you're really happy with it, I'd probably stick with it.
<bubba_> the FF (non-mini) is radio
<bubba_> err RF
<bubba_> which is really nice because you don't need to direct it to a receiver
<mrand> Yeah, I have an RF remote that I need to reenable.  They are nice.
<hipitihop> mrand: & rhpot1991: followed that link and even rebooted, sensors claims no sensors found and during the install I got #----cut here----
<hipitihop> # Chip drivers
<hipitihop> # no driver for Fintek F71858DG Super IO Sensors yet
<hipitihop> #----cut here----
<mrand> bummer
<mrand> You on 9.10?
<hipitihop> yes, the beta with all updates
<mrand> Strange: http://www.lm-sensors.org/changeset/5109
<hipitihop> well mythtv-themes have been kept back for last few days but all else seems fine
<mrand> More odd: http://www.lm-sensors.org/ticket/2297
<hipitihop> indeed.. out of my depth now
<mrand> I don't quite get it.  That changeset was from early 2008 and the bug was filed later than that.... and is still open.
<mrand> *puzzle*
<hads> lmsensor seems a bit slow
<mrand> Oh.  Looks like Ubuntu hasn't updated lm-sensors in forever: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=lm-sensors
<mrand> in what way, hads?
<hads> I should say, lm-sensors in Ubuntu is slow at picking up support for new stuff
<bubba_> playback hangs when I try to play from the backend
<hipitihop> 1:3.0.2-2ubuntu4
<bubba_> "please wait..."
<mrand> hipithop: yes.... see the ppa mentioned here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lm-sensors-3/+bug/336418
<mrand> hipitihop: this might apply: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31
<mrand> bubba_ : it might be worth letting it sit there for quite some time to see if it ends up coming back: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/381744?search_string=please%20wait;#381744
<hipitihop> mrand: this ppa ? https://launchpad.net/~eudoxos/+archive/ppa
<bubba_> I'm going to mount a remote nfs share and try to play some video
<mrand> hipitihop: lmsensors-3 from  https://launchpad.net/~ari-tczew/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=
<toorima> anyone know how to get mplayer to play black and white? can't find much about in the man pages about it
<hipitihop> mrand: thanks, shold I remove previous install first you think ?
<mrand> hipitihop: I probably would.  I'd hope it wouldn't matter and that he'd remove the old one.
<mrand> toorima: it is mentioned on this man page: http://linuxreviews.org/man/mplayer/
<hads> -vo zr only
<toorima> hmm I'll try that
<toorima> thx
<mrand> -zrbw (-vo zr only)   Display in black and white. For optimal performance, this can be combined with '-lavdopts gray'.
<toorima> I get no video when I try that
<hads> That's because it's -vo zr only.
<rhpot1991> bubba_: this one is pretty good: http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Control-Receiver-Windows-A9O-00007/dp/B00066FIO6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1256871227&sr=8-1
<rhpot1991> just don't pay too much, check the used and new there, 30-40 is ok, I wouldn't pay more than that
<toorima> hmm any other way of doing it? lover colors or something?
<bubba_> I like that one, it's rounded like the firefly
 * rhpot1991 goes back to TV
<bubba_> comfortable to the hand
<hipitihop> mrand: lm-sensors away !! .. many thanks... now back to original artical to see how to remotely watch :-)
<bubba_> hmm... not having much luck with this system so far
<bubba_> codec install through MCC hung
<bubba_> so I can't get videos in mythvideo to play
<bubba_> and recordings from the backend have previews (static)
<bubba_> but they hang on "Please wait..." when I try to play any
<bubba_> using your xorg.conf rhport1991
<toorima> thx guys, just adding -lavdopts gray gives black & white output, thx again :)
<bubba_> sigh...
<bubba_> just hangs at "please wait..." and I can't seem to get any video files in mythvideo to play either
<Casper0082> bubba_: are these videos on a nfs or samba share?
<bubba_> nfs
<Casper0082> bubba_: double check that it's actually mounted and you can get to the videos via terminal
<Casper0082> I remember having my videos just sit there and it was because I bounced my storage server and forgot to remount
<bubba_> they're mounted and I can see them from the command line
<Casper0082> ok, are these ripped movies (Video_TS folder) or ISOs?
<bubba_> I've got them all
<bubba_> .avi, .wmv, .iso somewhere
<Casper0082> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide#Storage_Groups
<bubba_> vlc plays videos
<bubba_> it's choking on a 720p video though
<Casper0082> You using storage groups?
<bubba_> no
<bubba_> not that I'm aware of
<Casper0082> I'd read that and double check
<Casper0082> since those are known issues
<bubba_> so this is a storage server that I've been using with myth for a few years
<bubba_> everything was working well until I broke my frontend
<bubba_> the mobo just died on me
<bubba_> so I'm installing to a new system
<bubba_> I'm fairly confident in the server setup
<bubba_> and the frontend is a fresh install
<bubba_> I'm not getting any audio out of HDMI either
<bubba_> was randomly trying video files
<bubba_> and one started the player..
<bubba_> but it's just sitting on "Please Wait..." too
<mattwj2002> hi all
<namg989> is the website down
<mrand> appears to be.
<mrand> thanks
<BitS> I don't suppose anyone has a download link for the 9.10 release?
<BitS> since it appears that the website is hosed
<mrand> sure...
<BitS> care to share? :)
<mrand> working on it.....   seems like the outage is more widespread than I thought
<BitS> oh
<BitS> well, is there any overwhelming reason why upgrading from the RC wouldn't result in the same thing?
<BitS> I have an RC iso I can work with
<mrand> upgrading from RC should get you the exact same thing.  Upgrading may be a bit slow for the next few days due to the release.
<BitS> I'll just do that then
<BitS> slow is better than nothing :)
<BitS> oh, one last thing, are there any known issues with a 64 bit backend and a 32 bit front end?
<mrand> Yeah - I'm sure the ubuntu side would appreciate less bandwidth usage.
<mrand> No, should be no compatibility problems between 64 and 32 bit builds.
<BitS> yea, I can wait on the updates anyway, I'm guessing mythtv itself isn't majorly different
<mrand> If it is any different, it isn't much at all.
<mrand> mythtv upstream is kinda frozen at the moment.
<mrand> They are in RC mode, and fighting unrelated server problems as well.
<BitS> oh yea? Trying to get a .22 released?
<BitS> ah
<BitS> This will be my third stab at an install, my QAM card is giving my crappy output, which I'm blaming on poor signal quality, but getting the cable company off their butts without a digital box in the house is like pushing an elephant
<mrand> Once they get RC2 out, and then final out, they'll start back porting more to the 0.22-fixes branch, which you'll be able to pick up with the auto-builds repo.
<mrand> I can imagine!
<BitS> mythtv tells me I've got 0% signal (which I just assumed is bad data from the card as it never changes) and a 2.5db S/N
<mrand> happen to have a digital tv with a tuner, or know a friend with a small set?
<BitS> unfortunately since I just switched from WMC all analog to MythTV with a QAM and a Analog card I'm in uncharted territory
<BitS> for myself anyway
<BitS> not anywhere near enough to be useful
<mrand> google is your friend ;-)
<BitS> I've got a friend that works for the cable company on the cable modem side, but the cable modem signal is good enough
<BitS> not enough that he can justify sending someone out
<mrand> bummer!
<BitS> we had the cable company digital box about a year and a half ago, it had the same artifacting and sound issues, so its a safe bet
<BitS> probably going to have to go back to it long enough to get them to fix it
<BitS> then take it bakc
<BitS> anyway, enough rambling thanks for your hel
<BitS> p
<namg989> my wmce system died yesterday. moving to mythbuntu. what tuner card should be at the top of my list?
<mrand> BitS: sure thing.  good luck.
<mrand> namg989: digital capture?
<namg989> would like to do both. willing to do two cards or a combo
<mrand> I'm not up on combo cards.  I'm guessing most any analog card that is listed on wiki.mythtv.org as working would be fine for SD.   For digital capture, people absolutely rave about the HDHomerun.  It just works - and has two tuners.
<mrand> For HD capture, there is only one solution: HD-PVR
<mrand> There are plenty of other (less expensive) solutions for digital capture besides the HDHomerun... but I don't have first hand experience, so I hesitate slightly.  Searching mythtv archives or wiki should turn up plenty of alternatives.
<mrand> Bed time... ahve fun!
 * mrand sleeps
<namg989> any problems with building a system with analog card in pci slot, and HD in pci-e
<rhp> Hi all, I was about to as whether the release of mythbuntu would wait for the release of mythtv 0.22, but I see in the topic that it is already out. Maybe that explains why the website seems down.
<rhp> I suppose that when mythtv 0.22 is released, the mythbuntu packages are updated?
<rhp> What I'm trying to ask: is it sensible to install mythbuntu already? Or is it better to wait a bit?
<hads> rhp: Install away
<hipitihop> rhp I have been running it for some weeks now... originally a 9.04 mythbuntu upgraded to the karmic beta along with .22 YMMV but sofar ther eis no lookking back for me
<hipitihop> I'm still getting mythfilldatabse reporting "Last mythfilldatabase run started on 2009-10-30 18:04 and ended on 2009-10-30 18:04. mythfilldatabase ran, but did not insert any new data into the Guide for 1 of 1 sources. This can indicate a potential grabber failure."  How do I debug the issue or otherwise turn off the grabber ?
<hipitihop> reporte by mythweb status
<rhp> hads: 9.10 will get the final release of 0.22 once released?
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> does someone know how to change the default tv tuner settings globally?
<bubba_> anyone know how to change the cpu frequency scaling in mythbuntu?
<bubba_> looks like there's a xfce4 plugin
<quinten_> hi! quick question
<quinten_> does the 9.10 release include the latest alsa drivers? i've been having to download the drivers for each new kernel update to get hdmi audio support in the past
<quinten_> i guess anything about 0.18
<mrand> 9.10 uses ALSA version 1.0.20 but it's a customized version with a lot of backports from 1.0.21
<mrand> http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/10/29/upgrade-alsa-1-0-21-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10/
<curif> Hi! somebody can help me with a time/date problem?
<curif> The time and/or time zone settings on this system do not match those in use on the master backend.
<curif> But frontend and backend are in the same machine...
<curif> I change the tzdata, and later execute the frontend in a session with a tz environment variable
<curif> adjusted to the tzdata, and the forntend runs ok, but the date in the screen is wrong,
<curif> !help
<fpr02> Hi, is there a mailing list post somewhere talking about the decision to have mythtv-themes conflict with certain themes?
<fpr02> the retro theme's always worked fine for me under both 0.21 and 0.22 so i was suprised to see it vanish
<superm1> well some themes work better than others in that scenario
<superm1> upstream preferred that people need to go out of their way to add in 0.21 themes if they want them
<superm1> both as a jab at the theme author to go fix  them (or someone in the community), as well as to get them away from supporting things that have a tendency to  break
<superm1> you can
<superm1> remove the mythtv-themes meta and just install one of them still
<superm1> this was all discussed in IRC
<fpr02> thanks, i see if i can find it in the logs
<fpr02> *i'll
<superm1> fpr02, it was in an unlogged channel
<superm1> well unlogged publicly
<superm1> #ubuntu-mythtv-dev is where we talked about it
<dedi> after installing mythbuntu 9.10 from netboot, mysql isnt properly setup, either database or user for myth exists.
<fpr02> ah
<fpr02> what exactly is wrong with it? can i do anything to get it put back?
<dedi> u run mc.sql and also created a user with password from /etc/mythtv/mysql, still cant login
<superm1> fpr02, just remove the mythtv-themes meta package (it will do no harm doing so)
<superm1> and then you can reinstall the deb
<fpr02> erm, I meant to get Retro back into mythtv
<superm1> yeah that's how you do it
<fpr02> i mean upstream
<fpr02> so retro is supported again
<fpr02> :0
<fpr02> hmm, wrong emoticon, :)
<tgm4883> fpr02, you need to contact the author
<tgm4883> and get them to make it compatible with 0.22
<fpr02> fair enough, what way is it currently incompatible?
<fpr02> would this merely involve updating xml files?
<superm1> fpr02, well it needs to be converted to mythui
<superm1> fpr02, join #mythtv-theming
<superm1> they'll help get you started if you want to get it fixed up
<fpr02> thanks
<ourtv> so is it just me or does the delete recordings menu point to watch recordings for everyone? i have know way to delete recordings
<ourtv> 9.10
<mrand> I'm not in front of my box, but if you right arrow on a recording, does it give you a menu?
<tgm4883> mrand, that doesn't work anymore because of mythui
<tgm4883> you have to hit i
<ourtv> mrand, no.  it did on 9.04.  but in 9.10 right arrow just takes you the group listing
<ourtv> tgm4883, but when i hit i there is no option for delete
<superm1> scroll down further
<superm1> its off screen i think
<superm1> gbutters, ^ is that possible to resize that dialog to fit the delete thing on there to prevent confusion?
<tgm4883> or implement an arrow indicating that there is mroe
<tgm4883> more*
<ourtv> superm1, nope.  the list item in the list is Help(Status Icon)
<superm1> when you hit "i"?
<ourtv> superm1, yep
<tgm4883> maybe it's not mapped to i
<superm1> if so, try "m"
<tgm4883> it's i on the MCEUSB remote
<tgm4883> yea, try m
<ourtv> superm1, ok. it's i
<ourtv> superm1, thanks.  so is it by design then that delete recordings and watch recordings goes to the same menu?
<superm1> not sure
<superm1> #mythtv-users might be able to tell ya
<gbutters> tgm4883: There should be an arrow there
<tmkt> ourtv: yes
<Burstaholic> Hey, is the latest mythbuntu available for powerpc?
<tmkt> it is by design
<tmkt> delte recordings shouldn't exist
<tmkt> since you should be able to delete recordings from the watch recordings screen
<tmkt> using the info menu
<mrand> Burstaholic: There are no PowerPC specific disks made with Mythbuntu.  But in theory, I suppose you should be able to add the myth packages to a PowerPC install, but we haven't heard of anyone doing it in recent history.  Let us know if it works!  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPC and the links at the bottom of that page.
<Burstaholic> thanks
<android6011> is this the recommended way of doing pxe boot? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Hardy/Diskless
<android6011> or is there a better updated method
<android6011> ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-10-31
<tate_> Hello gents, I'm having some sound drama I need some guidance on.
<tate_> I just installed mythbuntu 9.10 and when mythtv is running no other sound can play.
<tate_> Is this a setting or is it just a nasty, nasty bug?
<bubba_> I can't tell you anything about it, but I've observed similar behavior on my ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<bubba_> I just tested and I could not start vagalume with mythtv open
<bubba_> vagalume will not play if it can't access the audio device (I think)
<bubba_> my guess is that it's pulseaudio related
<mrand> tate_: hold on a second... there is something that might help you.
<tate_> I've had SO much trouble with pulseaudio
<tate_> I'm likely going to attempt a gentoo installation soon.
<tate_> It's my media center and ubuntu can't give me working sound.
<bubba_> yeah, I just hear people complain about it a lot and I've had lots of problems
<mrand> tate_ check out the work-around on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/460579
<bubba_> have you done the basics like check alsamixer
<tate_> Yeah, that's a negative; didn't resolve the problem
<tate_> Also my speakers often crackle when mythtv isn't running.
<tate_> Pulseaudio sucks
<tate_> I hate this.
<mrand> tate_: we do too.
<tate_> Is Fedora in bed with it?
<mrand> Yes.  Pulse Audio is the future for linux audio.  Rollout has been pretty bad though.
<mrand> I'd found a thread about disabling pulse audio in the past... let me see if I can find it again.
<tate_> I tried that in 9.04 and had no luck.
<tate_> My logic in moving to gentoo is that I can have a distribution without pulseaudio
<tate_> But I've had so much trouble with this.
<mrand> tate_ : are you running mythtv on top of GNOME?
<tate_> Among others yes
<tate_> I run it over kde, xfce, and gnome
<mrand> tate_: the bug that the above bug references (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/436792) contains considerably more information about the types of things that people have tried, including a link to the forums.
<mrand> If you do find a combination of things, we'd greatly appreciate hearing about it on Bug #460579
<quinten_> can i safely upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10? or do i need to upgrade to 9.04 first?
<hads> You need to go through 9.04 is you're doing an in-place upgrade.
<hads> If you want to reinstall with your old database saved that should work okay.
<quinten_> hmm, i guess there's no other software installed that i need
<quinten_> that would mean just downloading the .iso and installing over the existing install?
<foxbuntu> quinten_, it will format the drive
<mrand> foxbuntu: actually, if you don't select "format", it won't ;-)
<quinten_> i'll just do the upgrade in two stages. just thinking of reducing strain on the servers
<foxbuntu> mrand, yes, but I was making the assumption he wasnt going to dual boot mythbuntu and mythbuntu
<quinten_> is mysqldump a good enough way to backup the db?
<foxbuntu> quinten_, yes
<quinten_> anything else i should backup? will any of the .mythtv files get overwritten, or my lirc configs?
<mrand> foxbuntu: not talking dual boot either. when I was doing a little upgrade testing, I found that if you do not tick the format box, it will just overwrite the files it needs to and leaves everything else alone (like files my home directory).  I'm not saying it is a suggested upgrade path, since it seems likely that it would overwrite your database and such.  Just an interesting tid-bit, really.
<foxbuntu> quinten_, I would backup anything you might have customized
<foxbuntu> mrand, ah...I guess I had never tried that
<foxbuntu> brb...switching window managers
<mrand> quinten_: for example, I have apache set up for stuff other than mythweb, so I'd want to save those.  And stuff in my home directories.  And yes, I'd probably save lirc related configs, just in case.
<mrand> brb... switching shoes
<Pwen> hi all. anyone care to help me with my harmony 525/soundgraph imon combo?
<Pwen> the problem I am having is rather strange. it was working before, but then I rebooted, and now its not working. irw doesnt pick anything up but when I try to use mode2 to grab the raw codes I cant because the lirc hardware device is already in use (by lircd I would assume)
<mrand> Sorry, I'm rusty on my lircd stuff... did you try to kill or stop lircd?
<Pwen> yeah, when I stop lircd and use mode2, it can grab the raw codes
<Pwen> so the remote/hardware is ok
<Pwen> and when I start lircd again it appears to be behaving normally
<Pwen>  3639 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/lircd --output=/var/run/lirc/lircd --device=/dev/lirc0
<Pwen> thats all good, lirc0 is the device node I capture the raw from using mode2, the output is the socket that irw reads
<mrand> sorry - so it works when you manually start it?
<Pwen> no. irw doesnt ever see any keycodes as translated by lircd
<Pwen> mode2 can read the hardware and grab the hex values, but from there lircd isnt reading those hex values or isnt passing the keycodes onto irw - not sure which
<Pwen> even tho the lircd.conf is exactly the same as before :|
<mrand> so would that point to a problem with the hardware.conf file?
<Pwen> good thought
<Pwen> I havent used lircd before a few days ago so Im still a bit lost ^_^
<Pwen> everything in hardware.conf appears normal
<mrand> I haven't messed with it in nearly a year, and even then it just worked for me.
<Pwen> loading the correct modules etc
<Pwen> ... I can move the mouse around on the screen with the arrow keys, but irw still doesnt pick anything up
<Pwen> now Im really confused
<mrand> ah... something else is grabbing it and treating it like a keyboard and/or mouse.
<Pwen> well, its got that dual functionality
<mrand> Well, I mean its grabbing the keyboard portion and not passing it on to lircd maybe.  I don't have any specific ideas beyond looking over this wiki page I put together a while back... the remote is obviously different, but the concepts might still apply (as I recall, Adam Pierce talked about something grabbing the input as well):  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Gyration-based_MCE_Remotes#Linux_Installation
<Pwen> hmmm
<Pwen> both the devices mention mouse
<Pwen> in my listing by-id
<Pwen> but I think that is normal
<Pwen> I fixed the remote
<Pwen> note to everyone who didnt know: lircd.conf cannot have any comment-only lines
<Pwen> I put a comment in the file and effectively split the config in two
<Pwen> D:
<foxbuntu> Pwen, what do you mean?
<foxbuntu> Pwen, there are comments in it by default
<Pwen> foxbuntu: yeah but they are no more than one crlf seperating each config option
<Pwen> so it might say
<Pwen> KEY_BLAH xyz
<Pwen> KEY_BLAH1 abc
<Pwen> if you put a # comment in between those lines, apparently lircd breaks
<Pwen> at the end of each line is fine tho
<foxbuntu> Pwen, oh you mean you put one between the code state/end sections
<Pwen> yah
<mrand> Man, who comes up with these parsers?!
<foxbuntu> Pwen, yes, that will bust it
<Pwen> ^_^
<freakqnc> does anyone know if http://mythbuntu.com/ is don?
<freakqnc> down
<freakqnc> nevermind http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythTV_distros has a wrong link .com instead of .org
<freakqnc> :)
<superm1> .com used to redirect to .org i thought
<superm1> that could still be a problem
<jrjackso> hey, i just upgraded to 9.10. previously my remote was working (hauppage wintv card)
<jrjackso> now no /dev/lirc0 is being created
<Cuco3> hi
<Cuco3> I planned to uninstall mythtv and I deleted the mythtv account. problem is, when I go to remove mythtv, it won't let me uninstall. probably I need that account. can anyone help?
<nurettin> i am using avert tv analog cad
<nurettin> i am changed system
<nurettin> v4lctl video standart is ntsc
<nurettin> how can i change
<nurettin> to pal
<nurettin> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m444d91af
<Seventoes> anyone know where to get a cheap low profile vid card with composite out?
<satfan39> Hi
<satfan39> Hi, looking for support for mirobridge and cron
<satfan39> mirobridge runs fine when started from the terminal but crashes after a few seconds when started via crontab
<satfan39> according to mythtv.org this is because it can not connect to mythconverg because it does not find the "config.xml" file
<satfan39> But in my case, the  config.xml file is ok and located in the .mythtv directory so I am lost
<satfan39> I use miro 2.5.3 and ubuntu Jaunty kernel 2.6.30
<satfan39> I run the latest version of svn ( 22659 )
<satfan39> I mean mythtv 0.22 svn 22659
<satfan39> this is the error message that I get when attempting to run mirobridge via crontab
<satfan39> /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/MySQLdb/__init__.py:34: DeprecationWarning: the sets module is deprecated
<satfan39>   from sets import ImmutableSet
<satfan39> 2009-10-31 09:52:01,298 - mirobridge - INFO - Using python library 'pyparsing' version 1.5.0
<satfan39> /usr/local/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/MythTV/MythLog.py:34: DeprecationWarning: BaseException.message has been deprecated as of Python 2.6
<satfan39>   self.message = message
<satfan39> Exception AttributeError: "'MythDB' object has no attribute 'db'" in <bound method MythDB.__del__ of <MythTV.MythDB.MythDB object at 0xb79df26c>> ignored
<satfan39> 2009-10-31 09:52:04,320 - mirobridge - CRITICAL - MythTV python bindings could not be imported
<herby_> Hello everybody
<herby_> I have a problem with mythstream on MythTV 0.22. Could it be possible that anybody can help me? (Please excuse my unperfectly english its not my first language)
<pknight_> hey, just upgraded to 9.10 and having a heck of a time gettiing my remote to work again.. no /dev/lirc0 device
<pknight_> (hauppauge win tv go plus remote - used to work fine with "Hauppage TV Card" picked)
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all, probably a simple one for you.  i'm running frontend/backend on one machine, and ubuntu with mythtv installed on another machine.  having difficulty connecting to the backend.  in control center, i can test the connections succesfully, but when i try to watch tv, it says "could not connect to the master backend server -- is it running? is the ip address set for it in the setup program correct?" any suggestions?  do i ha
<caustic386> !help
<caustic386> just installed 9.10 this morning, anybody else have trouble with USB?  my usb ports compeltely stop working after boot, so no keyboard or mouse
<caustic386> it also refuses to mount CDs, so I can't install any wireless utils to try and troubleshoot from CLI
<jeffjeffdejeff> anyone able to help?  have set up mythnews and have selected the feeds that i'm interested in, but i don't seem able to view them when i select them.  any suggestions?
<tmkt> where can i see mytharchive status without using the fe?
<tgm4883> tmkt, mythweb?
<tmkt> yeah..looked there
<tmkt> couldn't find anything
<tmkt> another issue
<tmkt> when mytharchive is installed
<tmkt> project-x isn't a dependency
<tmkt> so using myth archive fails
<tgm4883> tmkt, it's a suggests
<tgm4883> which means it isn't a requirement
<tgm4883> does it not function at all without it?
<tgm4883> what does project-x do?
<Spirits-Sight> can MythBuntu be installed along side windows XP like regualer Ubuntu 9.10
<tgm4883> Spirits-Sight, yea
<tgm4883> Spirits-Sight, are you talking about wubi, or dual boot?
<Spirits-Sight> so it will give the same option when installing ubuntu (dual boot)
<Spirits-Sight> ubuntu = mythbuntu
<tgm4883> Spirits-Sight, I'm not sure, I assume so, but I don't have any windows machines to test on
<tgm4883> are you talking about during partitioning?
<Spirits-Sight> I believe so
<tgm4883> Spirits-Sight, we use the same partitioner, so yea it should be fine
<Spirits-Sight> OK thanks
<tgm4883> I got to run though, birthday party
<ourtv> i have lots of empty recordings.  is myth.find_orphans.pl what i use to clean them up?
<android6011> does anyone use xbmc instead of mythfrontend?
<ourtv> well i'll be if i can get myth.find_orphans.pl to work.  what's the magic word?
<tmkt> tgm4883: nope..fails without it
<tmkt> tgm4883: not quite sure what it does
<ourtv> frustrating having all of these empty recordings and not being able to mass delete them.
<Cuco3> Hi is anyone around?
<Cuco3> I have a question about uninstalling MythTV. The backend won't completely uninstall; it gives me an error msg when I try "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend" ...dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Cuco3>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Cuco3> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Cuco3>  mythtv-backend
<Cuco3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 			 		
<Cuco3> I have a question about uninstalling MythTV. The backend won't completely uninstall; it gives me an error msg when I try "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend" ...dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Cuco3> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Cuco3> Errors were encountered while processing: mythtv-backend
<Cuco3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 			
<Nickni_Name> hello, can someone help me i cant activated tvout. when i use atitvout the tv make some "blinks" and its activaeted but nothing i see
<Cuco3> I have a question about uninstalling MythTV. The backend won't completely uninstall; it gives me an error msg when I try "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend" ...dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Cuco3> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Cuco3> Errors were encountered while processing: mythtv-backend
<Cuco3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 			
<quinten> is there a good OSD for mythui?
<quinten> i'm not a big fan of the default one. i like the new mythbuntu theme though, very nice
<quinten> just want an OSD to go along with it :)
<ourtv> yay! huludesktop and boxee from the main menu!  that's sweet
<Cuco3> I have a question about uninstalling MythTV. The backend won't completely uninstall; it gives me an error msg when I try "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend" ...dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Cuco3> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Cuco3> Errors were encountered while processing: mythtv-backend
<Cuco3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 			
<Cuco3> I have a question about uninstalling MythTV. The backend won't completely uninstall; it gives me an error msg when I try "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend" ...dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Cuco3> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Cuco3> Errors were encountered while processing: mythtv-backend
<Cuco3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 			
<darthanubis> mythtvfrontend on one remote goes all zombie
<darthanubis> I can use the frontend to do everything BUT watchtv and play recorded shows
<darthanubis> This seems to just began out of nowhere
<darthanubis> on another frontend the auio plays fine, but the video plays extremly fast
<darthanubis> everything seems to work correctly on the backend, except for the backend not reading videos from themounted nfs share. The muisc module is reading the nfs mounted music folder just fine however?
<darthanubis> Seem it broke after going final. RC worked flawlessly
<darthanubis> there is no crash file for the frontend as I have to kill it manually
<Cuco3> I have a question about uninstalling MythTV. The backend won't completely uninstall; it gives me an error msg when I try "sudo apt-get remove mythtv-backend" ...dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<Cuco3> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Cuco3> Errors were encountered while processing: mythtv-backend
<Cuco3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) 			
<superm1> Cuco3, you'll probably need to add a "set -x" on the second line of /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythtv-backend.postinst to debug that
<Cuco3> Thanks will try this out now! :)
<Cuco3> This is how my mythtv-backend.postinit looks like:
<Cuco3> #!/bin/sh -e
<Cuco3> set -x
<Cuco3> case "$1" in
<Cuco3>     configure)
<Cuco3> (the first few lines, at least)
<superm1> something like that yeah
<superm1> and hopefully when you try to remove it will shows you clearly where it's failing now
<Cuco3> ok, so now I try uninstalling ...?
<Cuco3> ah ok
<superm1> oh wait Remove
<superm1> it should be in postrm
<superm1> my bad :)
<Cuco3> np
<superm1> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythtv-backend.postrm
<Cuco3> here was the results for what its worth
<Cuco3> + [ -x /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend ]
<Cuco3> + update-rc.d mythtv-backend defaults 24 16
<Cuco3> + which invoke-rc.d
<Cuco3> + [ -x /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d ]
<Cuco3> + invoke-rc.d mythtv-backend start
<superm1> !pastebin | Cuco3
<superm1> oh wait i think Zinn is mia
<superm1> try to put that in http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ instead of the channels
<Cuco3> ah sorry
<spirits-sight> Is installing MythBuntu from scratch better then installing Ubuntu then mythbuntu on top ?
<Cuco3> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m55a38956
<Cuco3> so I removed "set -x" from postinit and added it to postrm
<Cuco3> that pastebin was the result
<superm1> Cuco3, how do you not have /home/mythtv?
<superm1> that's the cause of your problem clearly
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-01
<superm1> /home/mythtv is  created by the mythtv-common package
<superm1> spirits-sight, you are better off installing from scratch yes
<Cuco3> i deleted it manually
<superm1> well that's the cause of your problem :)
<Cuco3> should I recreate it?
<superm1> go make it again, and then script will run fine
<Cuco3> thank you gonna try it out now
<superm1> spirits-sight, more stuff is preconfigured for you, and you dont have to deal with pulseaudio which can cause problems sometimes
<spirits-sight> ok superm1 when I did this then installed ubuntu desktop it now shows the myth menu on my gnome with panels at top and bottom ??
<superm1> spirits-sight, that's a bug with compiz i think
<superm1> i dont know, we dont really "support" running it in gnome, but for "the most part" it works
<spirits-sight> also when I want to shut down it says enter passcode as its a policy to ask when other user log in
<superm1> another gnome specific bug
<Cuco3> you're the man, suprm1 !
<Cuco3> it's gone!
<superm1> Cuco3, dont go mucking around like that in the future :)
<Cuco3> yeah :-/
<Cuco3> :::stupidstupidstupid:::
<Cuco3> i was just desperate to get mythtv working and I was screwin around
<ToeBee> hmm I'm curious if anyone else has seen bug 462432
<Cuco3> how great a program is it?
<ToeBee> oh right. no bot. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythmusic/+bug/462432
<Cuco3> Does MySQL remain on my computer if I remove MythTV?
<Cuco3> cuz I'm hoping to get that off, too. so I can start a fresh installation of mythtv
<spirits-sight> can u recommend a cheap USB TV that supports CC and able to handle composite (three / two wire connection or would allow a coax to composite converter
<spirits-sight> or for the USA that is
<rictec> anyone here?
<rictec> can someone tell me in karmic how do i check for vdpau on xine,mplayer and mythtv?
<Cuco3> Does anyone know if you uninstall MythTV Frontend+Backened that MySQL also gets removed? I'm hoping yes, just need a quick answer. Thank you.
<darthanubis> what would cause all the frontends to break at once, while the backend is totally fine?
<darthanubis> one frontend claims not to even notice that the backend is running, another sees the backend but when it tries to play any video the frontend disappears but you can still hear the audio?
<darthanubis> The frontend that sees the backend still plays the videos, but when it does, the whole frontend goes invisible. If I hit esc it stops, then I hit enter, and the frontend reappears.
<darthanubis> reinstalling the frontend does not help, and the backends database is not corrupted
<darthanubis> two instances of mythtvfrontend.re that are zombied
<hads> Cuco3: Depends how you do it. Of course you can just remove mysql.
<Cuco3> thanks hads. I have a couple of mysql packages installed. I'm wondering which one is the database.
<Cuco3> I'm wondering if it's mysql-common
<hads> Cuco3: mysql-server
<Cuco3> ahh ok. yeah, that one's not listed here as installed, perfect!
<Cuco3> ty for that info, hads. :)
<hads> NP
<darthanubis> the frontend is only broken in gnome
<darthanubis> even with compiz off I get a black window
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, learn MythTV
<darthanubis> X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes) 8
<darthanubis> This is the issue
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, learn X
<hads> haha
<hipitihop> I did have mythfrontend installed on a 9.04 desktop just playing to see if it could talk to another real backend but never used, however I have just done an upgrade to karmic and the machine has rebooted looking like a frontend with xfce etc... how can I remove xfce etc and have a standard karmic ubuntu desktop
<Raspberry> ok .. so I just dist-upgrade to 9.10 from 9.04 and X is fux0r'd
<Raspberry> heh
<Raspberry> lucy, you have some splain' to do
<Raspberry> Xorg process just runs at 100% of the cpu indefinitely
<Raspberry> I'm thinking of deleting the X.org config and re-running the X dpkg-reconfigure
<Raspberry> I didn't have to do that between 8.10 and 9.04
<Raspberry> most of the other services work (testing MythTV shortly via MythTV Player) but X seems to be borked
<Raspberry> MythTV Backend works
<mtrelins> can i follow http://www.mythbuntu.org/Upgrading to upgrade to 0.22 and not upgrade 9.04 to 9.10
<mtrelins> ?
<hads> Hi mtrelins
<mtrelins> hi hads
<mtrelins> i can just autoremove it if it screws up yeah?
<mtrelins> and remove the repo, apt-get update, apt-get install mythtv... etc
<mtrelins> to go back to 0.21
<mtrelins> ?
<hads> Sure, you can remove it and start again, though keep in mind that the database will be updated by the upgrade.
<mtrelins> but doesn't it back it up?
<hads> So you will need to keep a backup of the database around.
<mtrelins> i can dump it
<mtrelins> it's just mythconverg, right?
<hads> I believe it does automatically but I would do it manually to be sure.
<hads> Yes
<mtrelins> 2) Backup your database with the following command (it will prompt for the password from step 1)
<mtrelins> mysqldump -u mythtv -p mythconverg > mythtvbackup.sql
<hads> Yeah
<hads> Then if you need to go back to 0.21 (you shouldn't) you can just restore the db.
<mtrelins> so if i have the backup, 0.22 epic fails, i can just reimport the mythtvbackup.sql to mythconverg
<hads> Correct
<mtrelins> and apt-get install mythtv again (The 0.21 version)
<mtrelins> can a 0.21 frontend talk to a 0.22 server
<mtrelins> ?
<hads> Nope
<mtrelins> dang
<mtrelins> ok
<hads> Myth has a protocol version which has to match.
<mtrelins> do you run 0.22?
<hads> Yes, on 9.10
<mtrelins> is playback better on live tv?
<hads> I upgraded from 9.04, and 8.10, 8.04 etc before that.
<hads> I haven't had a problem with playback on either.
<mtrelins> somehow upgrading ubuntu using dist-upgrade sits like a windows me -> windows vista upgrade
<mtrelins> lol
<hads> Na, it works fine.
<mtrelins> i guess i had a bad taste in my mouth from earlier ubuntu
<mtrelins> like 5.04
<hads> I recently reinstalled a machine that had been upgraded since about 6.06 or something
<hads> No issues
<mtrelins> do you know anything about frame tearing fixes?
<mtrelins> i eliminated frame tear on the backend
<mtrelins> but it happens on the frontend
<hads> Throw hardware at it? :)
<mtrelins> ok, i'm only doing 720x480
<mtrelins> 5mbit
<mtrelins> just regular satellite
<hads> I haven't had a problem with tearing since I upgraded to newish hardware.
<mtrelins> amd x2 64 3ghz
<mtrelins> would i really need faster proc for 720x480
<mtrelins> 100mbit switch
<hads> Should be heaps, nvidia graphics?
<mtrelins> no :(
<mtrelins> ati :(
<mtrelins> hd 4000 or something
<hads> Ah, that's possible it then.
<hads> THough I know nothing about ATI.
<mtrelins> ATI Radeon HD 4200
<mtrelins> 2gb ram
<mtrelins> sata
<mtrelins> here's the thing
<mtrelins> playing 1280x720 video in mplayer through mythvideo is flawless
<mtrelins> using -vo gl
<mtrelins> however
<mtrelins> enabling GL sync for tv playback = death
<Raspberry> is there some X reconfig I can run from the console?
<mtrelins> frontend freezes
<mtrelins> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<hads> X shouldn't need much config these days.
<Raspberry> well it shows a bunch of machine languagee
<hads> mtrelins: I'm not sure sorry, I've not had to debug that type of issue so don't know a lot about it.
<mtrelins> is there a better changelog from 0.21 to 0.22 fixes?
<mtrelins> i'm reading the wiki and there's only a handful of stuff
<hads> Not that I know of. It would be pretty long if it was details.
<Raspberry> how do I use the service utility?
<Raspberry> apparently /etc/init.d/ isn't recommended anymore?
<hads> service something restart
<Raspberry> the issue I have is that my mythtv frontend user isn't running since the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade
<Raspberry> it doesn't autostart
<hads> What doesn't autostart?
<Raspberry> the mythfrontend user
<Raspberry> isn't auto starting
<hads> I don't follow. You mean auto login?
<Raspberry> yes
<hads> Okay, you can configure that with mythbuntu-control-centre
<Raspberry> hads -- well my issue is that X doesn't start properly since the upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Raspberry> hads -- I'm not trying to be annoying :)
<mtrelins> anyone here use mythgame?
<Raspberry> mtrelins: I've run mythgame, but it's never felt very complete
<mtrelins> just wondering if it's best to do 32bit os for that
<mtrelins> or 64 bit os
<mtrelins> a lot of other emulators don't want to compile in 64bit
<mtrelins> xmess gives crappy performance for snes / nes
<Raspberry> mtrelins: unless you're running over 4gb of ram (and you need to) there's no HUGE advantage to 64bit
<mtrelins> do you think there's a disadvantage in compatibility ?
<mtrelins> the processor is x86_64
<mtrelins> so i could run 32bit ubuntu
<mtrelins> and compile 32 bit emulators right?
<Raspberry> i run 64bit
<mtrelins> i currently get errors like "popa not supported on 64 bit"
<Raspberry> everything is pretty much good to go
<mtrelins> when i try to compile
<Raspberry> but you'll find a few things that won't work
<mtrelins> what emu do you use for NES?
<Raspberry> zsnes
<mtrelins> zsnes works for plain old nes?
<Raspberry> no
<mtrelins> oh
<mtrelins> regular NES
<Raspberry> I use femu
<mtrelins> femu?
<Raspberry> or rocknes
<mtrelins> rocknes works in 64bit?
<mtrelins> can you provide a d/l link?
<Raspberry> anything that doesn't work native 64bit
<Raspberry>  I use a 32bit emulated enviornment
<mtrelins> how do you do that?
<mtrelins> linux32 before a command?
<Raspberry> mtrelins: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rocknes
<mtrelins> har har
<Raspberry> well seriously :)
<Raspberry> it's the first link
<mtrelins> rocknes 5.04 is .exe for windows?
<Raspberry> uh...
<Raspberry> there are other downloads
<mtrelins> not to be thick, but i'm not seeing it at http://rocknes.kinox.org/
<Raspberry> i see
<Raspberry> looks like they've quit support other OSes
<Raspberry> use this:
<Raspberry> http://www.emulator-zone.com/doc.php/nes/
<mtrelins> how do you emulate a 32 bit?
<luke_> I get: mythtv is using all inputs but there are no active recordings
<luke_> I restarted but same problem
<Haffe> Hi guys. Have any of you tried using mythtv with the apple front row remote?
<Raspberry> mtrelins: how to setup ia32 chroot ubuntu
<Raspberry> mtrelins: http://tinyurl.com/yfcge46
<mtrelins> you can toss me let me google that links all day
<mtrelins> however
<mtrelins> the first few hits in there are just blue prints
<mtrelins> with what should happen
<mtrelins> not how to do it
<hads> Raspberry: Be nice and helpful.
<luke_> anyone got any ideas?
<hads> !logs
<luke_> where can i put them?
<luke_> ahhh ok, read topic :)
<hads> "MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin." is what that was meant to tell you.
<luke_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m158c93f2
<luke_> thanks for any help
<hads> Nothing intersting there.
<luke_> damn
<hads> Well, except the "ERROR when trying to delete file"
<hads> Did you actually try and start watching TV then? THe logs don't show it.
<luke_> I think I did... ill do it again to make sure
<Raspberry> hads: be nice
<luke_> if I remove log files will it create new ones?
<hads> luke_: Yes.
<hads> Raspberry: Oh, a new nick huh. Same old attitude.
<Raspberry> hads: no, same nick for the last 8 years :P
<Raspberry> hads: I'm just giving you a hard time :D
<hads> Okay, thought you were someone else.
<Raspberry> nope :)
<hads> But I was serious about the be nice, lmgtfy isn't that helpful.
<luke_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7f065f2c
<luke_> thats all i get when i try watch tv, no backend log was created.
<hads> `sudo service mythtv-backend restart`
<hads> That will create the log file.
<luke_> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m75237f7e
<luke_> added backend after service restart
<hads> Yes now try and watch TV
<luke_> ok brb
<luke_> yea its working again? but I got no idea what just happend...
<luke_> thanks by the way, you got the wife off my back :)
<hads> Perhaps the backend wasn't running before.
<hads> No problem.
<luke_> I thought a full restart of the machine would have done it? mythtv does not start when I turn on my machine which is something i need to sort out
<luke_> I'm thinking mythbuntu might be a better option than doing a full 9.10 and putting mythtv on top of it, I just liked having a full desktop for surfing internet etc
<mtrelins> ok FYI about the frame tearing
<mtrelins> i just updated the ati driver
<mtrelins> apparently there's a new catalyst driver
<mtrelins> came out 7 days ago
<mtrelins> it helps a lot
<hads> luke_: Either way should work.
<mtrelins> anyone know which deinterlacer looks best at 720x480?
<mtrelins> bob2x is out of the question
<hads> mtrelins: Cool, thought it would be ATI that was the issue.
<mtrelins> yeah it's not perfect
<mtrelins> but it's better
<mtrelins> so that says to me it's an ATI issue
<mtrelins> hopefully a year from now it'll be fixed :-D
<hads> If you wanted an instant fix then an nvidia card would probably do that.
<luke_> how can I rescan artwork for my mythvideo movies? I have some that have the wrong artwork for some reason and hitting 'w' does not update them
<hads> m for menu and then reset the metadata
<mtrelins> hads: is nvidia really that much better?  do you know of a card that's < 100$ and has hdmi out
<hads> AFAIK yes it is that much better.
<luke_> hads, thanks again, is there a way to get them to pull the images down or do you have to do them 1 by 1?
<hads> Look into jamu.py
<hads> mtrelins: I don't know of card costs as I don't know where you are etc. I'm sure whatever country you are in has a price comparison website or something though.
<mtrelins> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/BFG+-+NVIDIA+GeForce+210+512MB+DDR2+PCI+Express+Graphics+Card/9543461.p?id=1218121950209&skuId=9543461
<mtrelins> looks like hdmi
<mtrelins> what's this VDPAU thing?
<hads> Check the mythtv wiki, should be on there.
<mtrelins> can you recommend a good deinterlacer for 720x480
<hads> Not sure
<luke_> hads, i hit 'm' but cannot find any option to reset metadata
<MythbuntuGuest46> !help
<MythbuntuGuest46> hi there, i got a problem when i want to scan for channels, i cant use the "scan for channels" button in my backend setup. anyone here who can help me?
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all.  anyone tell me how i play a dvd on my backend from a frontend running on a different machine?
<Pwen> hi all. does anyone use pulseaudio with mythbuntu?
<heron> hi guys
<heron> I updated my old (8.04 i belive) mythbuntu to 9.10 yesterday
<heron> after the db update the filenames of the recordings seem to be messed up
<heron> for example
<heron> 1026_20091101001500.mpg exists
<heron> but it is looking for 1026_20091101132803.mpg
<heron> if I symbol link the recording plays OK
<heron> any ideas?
<mohanohi> hi..
<mohanohi> i have frontech tv tuner card .. is it supported?
<mohanohi> !help
<tmkt> check the website
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm an Ubuntu translator on Launchpad and I'm interested in translating parts of Mythbuntu. However, I can't find the correct package to translate on Launchpad. All packages I've tried so far aren't configured for translation
<cumulus007> For instance, the Karmic package for the Control Centre cannot be translated
<cumulus007> anyone?
<heron> hmm everyone seems to be idleing :)
<cumulus007> !help
<heron> !help
<heron> ok no bot here ?
<superm1> cumulus007, i think we need help getting it into a translatable state
<superm1> i'm not sure that all of the code is translator friendly atm
<cumulus007> superm1, hmm, that's a pity
<superm1> cumulus007, do you know anyone who can help with that?
<cumulus007> I'm afraid not
<cumulus007> I don't know a lot about programming, that's why I prefer translating :)
<darthanubis> two things that solved my frontend issues 1.cairo breaks X with nvidia, and opengl sync with an intel onboard speeds up the video.
<superm1> cumulus007, the translatable strings should live in mythbuntu-common actually
<superm1> can you see if that portion is available in the launchpad translation stuff?
<cumulus007> I'll have a look
<cumulus007> mythbuntu-common is not set up for translation either
<cumulus007> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/mythbuntu-common
<olejl> I'm running Mythbuntu 9.10 with the fixes branch. If I try to change e.g. channel visibility through MythWeb, my changes are not saved. Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<superm1> you might need to restart mythbackend for them to take effect
<olejl> ok will try that
<superm1> (sudo restart mythtv-backend) should do it
<olejl> superm1: no it didn't help
<superm1> and you've restarted the frontend too?
<olejl> I uncheck on of the visible checkboxes, and click save. When the page is reloaded, the checkbox is checked again. If I check the database, visible is still 1.
<olejl> If I manually set the visible flag in the database to 0, and refresh the webpage, it is displaying the correct info. Without restarting the FE or BE
<superm1> oh hm
<superm1> then that certainly sounds like some type of bug :)
<olejl> I was hoping someone would test it on their system to see if it a bug or only my setup
<darther> hi, i need help with ir homebrew serial receiver, i have config file for my remote, but im not sure about lirc processes running while im not selected any receiver in mythbuntu control centre, because "irw" command dont work. thank for reply
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all.  anyone tell me how i play a dvd on my backend from a frontend running on a different machine?
<sebrock> hey, will the new backend be ported to 9.04?
<superm1> it's on auto builds
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<superm1> load that on 9.04 and you'll get the new version
<darther> how to get work homebrew serial receiver in 9.10? thank
<Pinnacle70e> Hello. doe anyone know how I can make my pinnacle usb 70e device work on karmic?It seems like there isn't drivers support.Regards
<heron> has anyone got flgrx running in 9.10?
<heron> from my google foo it seems that the problem was solved in the beta but I still do not see it in the hardware manager :(
<superm1> you probably have to have an up to date apt cache for it to be offered by hardware manager
<sebrock> superm1, I mean into repo. Already have 9.04 backend but the new frontend 9.10 will not work with it
<superm1> sebrock, Yeah and that's still on auto builds
<superm1> sebrock, you can grab the newer 0.22 backend for 9.04 on the auto builds
<superm1> heron, so if you run update manager's update cycle and then reboot, hopefully hardware drivers should offer you fglrx
<heron> hmm I will try after this nights movie ;)
<heron> but it should be in rigth?
<superm1> it is available yes
<sebrock> superm1, I have to add some repo then, it's not in the standard Ubuntu 9.03 repo right?
<superm1> and of course your hardware has to still support it.  older AMD/ATI graphics hardware doesnt
<heron> thanks, then I will get it working ;)
<superm1> sebrock, grab that deb and it will do it all for ya...
<superm1> But yes.
<heron> hmm my old 8.04 did
<heron> else I finally have a reason to go and by a nice nvidia card instead of the crappy on board ati/amd chip
<superm1> within the last two years they have stopped supporting some hardware
<superm1> so it's quite possible
<superm1> that unsupported hardware generally works pretty well w/ the open source driver though
<heron> hmm, I had to switch off opengl for playback for now
<heron> if it really is not supported anymore I will have to see if something eith the configuration of the open driver is wring :/
<heron> wrong
<superm1> what's the card?
<heron> radeon X1200
<heron> at least that is what xorg thinks ;)
<heron> will have to look at the manual for specifics
<heron> looking at /var/log/Xorg alot of stuff goes wrong with the open source driver too
<superm1> don't think it works for fglrx
<superm1> http://osdir.com/ml/debian-bugs-dist/2009-10/msg01947.html
<heron> so I thought I rather get fglrx working again
<heron> damn
<Zinn> heron: Please watch your language.
<superm1> it's a good excuse to get some nvidia hardware that supports vdpau though
<superm1> you'll be greatful you did after you see the results
<heron> yes
<heron> ^^ I hope so
<sebrock> superm1, I grab the deb from 9.10? How can I automate this to include all myth-backend related stuff?
<superm1> sebrock, so you grab that deb that's linked there, install it on 9.04 and it adds the repos / keys/ configures
<superm1> then you open up update manager
<superm1> and it will offer you upgrades to the myth stuff
<heron> great!
<heron> ... and perhaps I will give the dualhead another shot too
<heron> I got a old 10" screen somewhere that would look awsome in my rack ;)
<heron> anyway, thanks a lot for the info
<sebrock> superm1, my backend runs on a headless server
<sebrock> maybe it would be best to do a full dist-upgrade
<darther> Hi, can i get some tips for hombrew serial receiver set up? throught mythbuntu gui, or terminal. thanks
<mtrelins> how do i not make the guide show up when entering livetv?
<hads> Not make the guide show up?
<tgm4883> frontend setting
<tgm4883> hads, when you enter live tv, you can either go directly to live tv, or have the guide pop up automatically
<tgm4883> I would guess that is in general frontend settings
<hads> Yeah, that setting is off by default so I assumed one would know how to turn it off if they turned it on :)
<tgm4883> is it off by default in Mythbuntu though?
<hads> Should be
<tgm4883> I think it is
<tgm4883> i'll check where it is after I burn this iso to flash drive
<hads> Unless you guys specifically altered the setting from myth defaults. But I've never noticed it on my installs.
<tgm4883> hads, there are a few things we did (storage groups in 0.22) but I don't think the guide was one of them
<hads> Yeah, that would be an odd one to change.
<tgm4883> mtrelins, in 0.22, in the frontend, the setting is in Utilities/Setup > Setup > TV Settings > Program Guide
<tgm4883> it's on page 1 of that
<tgm4883> ok, time to do a fresh install of karmic
<hads> Seems he already got help in #mythtv-users
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> so I upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04
<Raspberry> and now my screen just flickers constantly during boot
<Raspberry> during the runtime / service loading it just flickers as it loads... then goes to a black screen when it finishes -- I've reinstalled X, deleted my xorg.conf... reinstall X... it's a standard onboard intel
<OpenMedia> Anyone here have issue adjusting the GUI size for overscan?
<OpenMedia> If I set the GUI width to less than the screen width then the XFCE menu bar is always visible, even though I haven't adjusted the GUI height.
<abarbaccia> if i want to apply a patch to the mythtv source and repackage, any suggestions or guides that would be useful?
<abarbaccia> want to test out CoreAVC on linux performance
<tgm4883> abarbaccia, apt-get source > add patch > push to personal PPA?
<abarbaccia> tgm4883: how do i do the last part?
<abarbaccia> i've done 1 and 2...
<abarbaccia> well, how do i build the package
<tgm4883> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<tgm4883> abarbaccia, ^^
<tgm4883> abarbaccia, debuild -S -sa
<darthanubis> mythvideo can see the files, open them and attempts to play them
<abarbaccia> tgm4883: i might not even have to build it on my machine if the patch applies correctly and i just upload to the ppa
<darthanubis> The videos are frozen
<darthanubis> the only way to get any kind of motion is with fast forward or to keep hitting the play button
<darthanubis> and even then no sound
<tgm4883> darthanubis, odd
<tgm4883> darthanubis, logs?
<darthanubis> everything else is perfect
<abarbaccia> tgm4883: nvmd. reading documentation
<darthanubis> let me go back to that machine
<darthanubis> thx
<abarbaccia> tgm4883: ill come back with a question after i break something...
<tgm4883> abarbaccia, you would apt-get source packagename
<tgm4883> then add the patch to the patches directory in debian/
<tgm4883> then debuild -S -sa
<tgm4883> then dput ppa package
<tgm4883> but yea, read the docs cause that last part is a bit fuzzy
<abarbaccia> tgm4883: so the patches in /debian/patches are .dpatch
<tgm4883> abarbaccia, yea so you need to make the patch a dpatch
<abarbaccia> ..?
<abarbaccia> im getting packaging 101 here from tgm4883
<abarbaccia> tgm4883: i found the ubuntu doc on updating packages
<tgm4883> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#dpatch
<Tuv0k> tgm4883, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f3669f5a7
<Tuv0k> [pulse] working around probably broken pause functionality,
<Tuv0k> [mpeg4 @ 0x7f1775c0aa80]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<Tuv0k> tgm4883, besides the emails from the backend not being able to be sent to my local mail box because my local mailbox is not setup and leaving 4k messages unsent, those two lines, particularly pulseaudio not playing with me, seems to be the issue with mythvideo not playing my movies?
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/421229
<darthanubis> and since mythvideo is using mplayer, maybe this bug has everything to do with it, and I need to change the player from mplayer to vlc?
<darthanubis> not sure what to do from the bug report
<darthanubis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292926
<darthanubis> I think I'm drilling it down
<tgm4883> Tuv0k, odd
<tgm4883> pulseaudio is bad news though
<darthanubis> tuvok and I are one ;)
<tgm4883> i see
<darthanubis> trying to get this solved. No doubt I will. It is just disrupting family movie night
<tgm4883> darthanubis, what type of files are they?
<tgm4883> the video files that is?
<darthanubis> all avis mostly
<tgm4883> and which version of Mythtv is this, which version of Mythbuntu/Ubuntu
<darthanubis> 9.10
<darthanubis> everything is 9.10 in this house now:)
<darthanubis> so mythtv .22
<tgm4883> was this a Ubuntu + MythTV install, or a Mythbuntu install?
<darthanubis> Ubuntu + MythTV install
<tgm4883> ok
<darthanubis> I always do it that way
<tgm4883> that explains the pulseaudio breakage
<darthanubis> :/ how so?
<tgm4883> MythTV and pulseaudio are not friends
<tgm4883> !pulse%
<Zinn> Pulse Audio, aka kitten killer.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio for more information.  Pulse Audio seems to cause problems with MythTV, so if you don't have any dependencies on it, it's recommended that you remove it.
<darthanubis> aww
<tgm4883> you could try using vlc
<tgm4883> or xine
<darthanubis> I will
<tgm4883> this is an upgraded mythtv database?
<darthanubis> do you have a link for how to switch default player or is it as simple as changine the mplayer line with vlc?
<darthanubis> no, this is a fresh 9.10 install
<tgm4883> this is a complete fresh install?
<darthanubis> yes
<tgm4883> bummer, this is going to be more work then ;)
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> where are your videos stored?
<tgm4883> what dir?
<darthanubis> I mean I installed it from alpha 6 then just upgraded to final
<darthanubis> in the default directory
<tgm4883> /var/lib/mythtv/videos?
<darthanubis> oh no wait
<darthanubis> they are from a nfs share mounted in /home/anubis/videos
<tgm4883> great
<darthanubis> permissions are totally open
<tgm4883> that should make things easier
<darthanubis> great
<tgm4883> so in the frontend, go to Utilities/Setup > Setup > Media Settings > Video Settings > General Settings
<tgm4883> in the "Directories that hold videos" you need to put in /home/anubis/videos/
<tgm4883> then hit next until you are back to the menu
<tgm4883> Then you have two options for setting VLC/xine as the player to use
<tgm4883> you can set it as the default player, or you can set it as the player for a certain filetype
<tgm4883> which would you like to do?
<tgm4883> darthanubis, you there?
<darthanubis> one sec plz
<tgm4883> ok
<Ray1> Hello, I am trying to migrate from ATSC to QAM.  I had an air2pc card that is atsc only and replaced it with an HVR-950Q.  This seemed to be much easier to get working in 9.10, so I upgraded my backend.  The system is working for the most part.  I have a problem with my other tuner card, the FusionHDTV5 RT Lite.  This card works, but there are quality problems, there is occasional blocking in the video and the audio has digital noise almos
<Ray1> I have not used the FusionHDTV5 RT Lite card with QAM before, only ATSC OTA.  I have done what I can to ensure it is getting a strong signal, the HVR-950Q works fine with the signal provided.
<chuk> what happened to diskless in mythbuntu 9.10?
<tgm4883> chuk, afaik, it's gone
<tgm4883> well
<chuk> oof, I can't imagine why
<tgm4883> actually, I think there are ways to get it back
<tgm4883> but the dev on that hasn't been around to comment on it
<tgm4883> he's pretty busy
<chuk> I'm sure there is, just wondering why it was dropped, that was one of the best features
<chuk> all of my clients are diskless
<tgm4883> chuk, not so much dropped, as not updated for 9.10 due to time constraints
<chuk> I can't imagine it was a huge change to go to 9.10
<chuk> but that's easy for me to say
<tgm4883> chuk, unfortunatly I don't know, I'll try to ping the dev again
<darthanubis> tgm4883, i'll try that now
<tgm4883> darthanubis, how does mythtv know where your videos are?
<tgm4883> since they are in a non-standard location?
<Tuv0k> tgm4883, I told mythtv with the "directories that hold videos" setting
<tgm4883> ah ok
<Tuv0k> however I'm not finding the "set default player option" yet
<tgm4883> thats in player settings
<tgm4883> not general settins
<tgm4883> you might also want to look at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VLC
<Tuv0k> mplayer -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv %s
<Tuv0k> yeah, thats what is in there by default
<Tuv0k> I should just be able to put in vlc
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> you will want something like
<superm1> chuk, the problem is that the GUI wasn't rewritten for the new MCC
<tgm4883> vlc file://%s vlc://quit
<superm1> all of the backend code for it still works
<tgm4883> fearless leader!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-01
<stratagem_bot> hmm, oddly enough it's working from console now just running mythtranscode --infile (name of mpg)
<stratagem_bot> where does mythtranscode store files?
<stratagem_bot> loosk like a .tmp file for now
<stratagem_bot> maybe I didn't have the right packages.  I recently installed mythexport from MCC
<stratagem_bot> hm, any way to make mythtranscode not eat up the whole processor?
<stratagem_bot> I don't get what the Transcode feature on mythweb is supposed to do.  it just made my file even larger
<stratagem_bot> and audio is all f'd now
<stratagem_bot> guessing nuvexport is what I'm looking for
<stratagem_bot> not idea the point of mythtranscode
<fluvvell> Gibby, I had a link to your diskless wiki page on mythbuntu.org, but I can't find it now. Can you help with a pointer ?
<Gibby> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/network-boot-mythbuntu-diskless
<fluvvell> Awesome thanks, I'm puzzled by why its not searchable on the site though. Oh and I'd noticed a little formatting issue partway down the page. Starts with a bullet //Alternative dhcp.conf
<fluvvell> Gibby, has someone submitted it on your behalf? Its an excellent start to a good help page.
<Gibby> Acutally I submitted it, the DHCP part is funky on formating haven't been able to fix it
<fluvvell> Gibby, if I get some time I'd like to help with the page. Currently though two of the four diskless networks I'm doing work and two dont.  My own test bed is jamming at the nbd load, somehow I'm pointing it back to my router box. I'm still learning how the whole nbd server thing works
<Gibby> nbd?
<fluvvell> network block device, served up via openbsd-inetd
<mrand> fluvvell: any help would be appreciated!
<fluvvell> mrand, I just keep trying things till it works :-)  With my own I can afford to carry on as my current front end has a drive, but the test does not
<fluvvell> Gibby, have been trying to find how the front end gets the idea of which ip to look for the nbd server?
<Gibby> what is your DHCP server?
<fluvvell> gibby, its in two parts!  Router computer(ubuntu 8.04.4), then my myth-server as a slave (10.04.1)
<Gibby> hmmm that is where i am lost since I have never used ubuntu as a router
<fluvvell> Gibby, just used hardware routers?
<Gibby> nope, I use untangle built on Debian
<fluvvell> Wow from the iso?
<Gibby> yep
<Gibby> check this our for you DHCP setup http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/edubuntu/handbook/C/ch03s06.html
<Zinn> [doc.ubuntu.com] Managing DHCP
<fluvvell> My router has shares, does backups, serves websites and has Zimbra email server on it. I cant install an iso.
<Gibby> correct that is not what i meant
<fluvvell> Gibby, Ahh, the edubuntu stuff.  I moved away from the pure DHCP server a few years ago as it wasn't as easy as using dnsmasq, which combined local dns serving.
<Gibby> untangle does that, and since it is technically Debian you can edit the /etc/apt and install other stuff on it
<fluvvell> Could you post your dhcpd.conf file or whatever?
<Gibby> dhcp-boot=pxelinux.0,,X.X.X.X
<Gibby> where x.x.x.x is the IP of my LTSP server
<fluvvell> Gibby, yeah the pxe side works ok. I boot right up to the point where the client looks for the nbd devices, then instead of asking for from the mythbox, it asks the router.
<Gibby> log?
<fluvvell> Which log? The frontend hasn't started to log as the nbd device isn't mounted. Syslog ok?
<fluvvell> urrk, pastbin crashed???
<fluvvell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/524094/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<Gibby> what is the IP of your DHCP server and the IP of your LTSP server?
<fluvvell> Gibby, after which the front end sits asking my router for the nbd device. Wait, I'll check something...
<fluvvell> Gibby, 192.168.3.1 and 192.168.3.125
<fluvvell> I tried running the ltsp server on the router, but as it was only running 8.0.4 it was not compatible.
<Gibby> hmm, i have to run to a meeting, will be back on later tonight, i will need your LTSP logs too
<fluvvell> Ta
<fluvvell> will do
<fluvvell> Gibby_away, not sure which log has ltsp logging.
<fluvvell> Problem with IRC is its very difficult to work out what time zone ppl are in
<baggar11> does mythbuntu 10.10 no longer have the w32/64 codecs options in the mythbuntu control center?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-02
<tgm4883> baggar11, nope
<IOU> hiya, has anyone had experience with mythbuntu-diskless-server and ubuntu 10.04-10.10
<baggar11> tgm4883: is that functionality included somewhere else now? Just trying to track changes before updating...
<IOU> im getting to IP-Config: eth0 hardware addres xxxxx mtu 1500 DHCP RARP
<IOU> and from there, just hanging
<tgm4883> baggar11, you are going to need to refresh my memory with your question :)
<tgm4883> my backlog at work doesn't go back that far
<baggar11> tgm4883: was just asking why the mythbuntu control center didn't have the option for w32/64 codecs anymore.
<tgm4883> baggar11, nope it's not elsewhere. You don't usually need that anymore so it was removed
<tgm4883> there are some other reasons it was removed, but thats one of htem
<baggar11> no problems with video playback without them?
<baggar11> or do they silenting install with the dvd support option?
<tgm4883> not unless you have some strange codecs
<tgm4883> I haven't seen an issue
<tgm4883> no, it does not install with dvd support
<baggar11> ok, thanks
<baggar11> Playing around with auto-builds on 10.10. I have a sole backend that doesn't test successfully for mysql in the mythbuntu control center. Was trying out 0.24. Have a separate frontend that lost connection to the backend too. Anyone come across this?
<baggar11> Just tried this with 10.04 and 0.24 auto-builds. Is there another step that needs to be done after the repository update/upgrade?
<smudgeblot> Hey all...I am in need of some help.  I'm an ultra-noob in regards to ubuntu (first time installing yesterday) and am trying to run mythtv.  I got the backend set up with a tuner but as soon as I try to "Watch Live Tv" the screen goes black and reboots.  I'm assuming it's my video card but don't know what to do.
<baggar11> 10.10 and 10.04 were all fresh installs too
<smudgeblot> (I have an Nvidia 8400gs with current drivers and activated)
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: check your logs
<smudgeblot> ok, like the mythfrontend.log?
<rhpot1991> odds are your tuner isn't setup correctly, or you have permissions problems
<rhpot1991> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: most likely backend logs here
<rhpot1991> if its the issues I think it is
<rhpot1991> what tuner?
<smudgeblot> ok..ultra noob.  which log exactly do I want to get?
<smudgeblot> it's a Hauppauge 950q
<rhpot1991> check mythbackend.log
<smudgeblot> what program do i need to install to open the logs.  I tired firefox but it doesn't open
<rhpot1991> make sure that you have a valid starting channel set in mythtv-setup
<smudgeblot> rhpot1991: first, how do I open the mythbackend.log, I double click and asks for a program. firefox wont open it
<smudgeblot> ok, I have mythbackend.log open.  What am I looking for?
<rhpot1991> I use vi myself from the command line
<rhpot1991> you may want to install nano if you aren't used to vi
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: errors, warnings
<dewman> smudgeblot, you might be better off to use the mythbuntu-log-grabber, this way it can post the log file to pastebin website.
<rhpot1991> also works ^
<rhpot1991> then you can show us too
<dewman> and then we can all see the log. =)
<smudgeblot> ok, I did the mythbuntu-log-grabber
<smudgeblot> now how do I show you guys? =)
<dewman> ok did you select the backend log?
<smudgeblot> yes
<smudgeblot> I actually selected front and backend
<smudgeblot> I clicked it twice so both are mine from about 4 mins ago
<dewman> ok, so hit apply.
<smudgeblot> Ok..
<dewman> this will post the logs to pastebin and it will also give you a log, copy the pastebin link to this channel.
<smudgeblot> ah, the url
<smudgeblot> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/CfmyLyzP
<dewman> yep.
<smudgeblot> that is for the backend
<savantelite_> Smudgeblot, how is ashblot doing? Aceblots enjoyed cupcakes today:)
<smudgeblot> =) Ah, I was just about to text you back
<savantelite_> tanks for cupcakes
<qwebirc25048> Anyone use, have experience with "Mythbuntu-bare, a backup/restore utility for your MythTV configuration files", or have a link to documentation?
<tgm4883> qwebirc25048, whats your question?
<smudgeblot> dewman: you can see my log, right?
<dewman> smudgeblot, yep
<smudgeblot> dewman: any ideas of what is wrong (if u need more time, no prob at all...i have no idea what to be looking for in it)
<dewman> smudgeblot, eating meatloaf at the moment. =)
<smudgeblot> ah, tasty
<smudgeblot> so anyone else ever had that problem:  connect tuner, get channels, open front end, start Live TV and just crashes (everytime).  I'm at a loss
<smudgeblot> Is this the right channel to find help with hardware issues for mythtv or is there somewhere else to go?
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot:
<rhpot1991> 2010-11-02 01:29:50.529 DVBChan(1:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) Warning: Opening DVB frontend device failed.
<rhpot1991>                         eno: No such file or directory (2)
<rhpot1991> 2010-11-02 01:29:50.576 DVBChan(1:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) Error: Failed to open DVB frontend device due to fatal error or too many attempts.
<rhpot1991> your card isn't setup correctly
<smudgeblot> I think I fixed that this morning (around 9 am MST)
<smudgeblot> how would I check?
<rhpot1991> 2010-11-02 10:36:12.540 DVBChan(1:/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) Error: SetChannelByString(Please add): CheckChannel failed.
<rhpot1991>                         Please verify the channel in the 'mythtv-setup' Channel Editor.
<rhpot1991> thats later on
<rhpot1991> 2010-11-02 10:36:12.587 ChannelBase(1) Error: Setting start channel 'Please add' failed,
<rhpot1991>                         and we failed to find any suitible channels on any input.
<rhpot1991> make sure you have channels attached to the input, and make sure the starting channel is valid
<smudgeblot> Ok, I do have a valid starting channel.  That was this morning and then when I opened frontend to watch, it crashes
<smudgeblot> I am deleting my card, reinstalling as DVB again, and rescan for channels and try it again.
<smudgeblot> I may crash out, and then i'll be back shortly if that happens.
<dewman> smudgeblot, do you have the card setup as a V4L2 device?
<smudgeblot> let me check what it says
<smudgeblot> Card Type: DVB DTV capture card (v3.x)
<smudgeblot> (trying with re-setup), brb
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: it sounds like he just didnt have the card setup right
<rhpot1991> ummmm
<rhpot1991> thats not a dvb card...
<Shadow__X> what card does he have
<rhpot1991> Hauppauge 950q
<rhpot1991> http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr950q.html
<Zinn> [www.hauppauge.com] WinTV-HVR-950Q Product Overview
<rhpot1991> crap he is gone
 * rhpot1991 grumbles
<smudgeblot> ok, guys I am back.
<dewman> so...how did you set the card up?
<smudgeblot> I reset my tuner and changed the starting channel.  3 of the 5 channels come in, but when I try to watch the other two channels, I get a black screen and restart
<smudgeblot> I set it as DVB
<smudgeblot> Video Source I did No Grabber (just want to get it workign first)
<smudgeblot> Input Connections connected DBV to my Video Source Icreated (antenna) and did a scan for channels
<smudgeblot> I got the same channels I get on my TV for OTA but two of them cause the system to restart
<smudgeblot> on mythtv (they come in fine on my actual tv)
<dewman> i dont think that card is a dvb card.
<smudgeblot> When I looked on the forums for the Hauppauge 950q that is what it said to set it as for getting digital channels OTA
<smudgeblot> That and analog are the only two that it picks up when looking through card type
<rhpot1991> thats not a dvb card
<smudgeblot> ok, what should I set it as?
<rhpot1991> actually google may be telling me otherwise
 * rhpot1991 is confused
<Shadow__X> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-950Q
<Zinn> [linuxtv.org] Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q - LinuxTVWiki
<smudgeblot> Zinn: I'm not sure what to do with that statement =)
<Zinn> Hi smudgeblot, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<smudgeblot> oh, zinn is a bot =)
<Zinn> Hi smudgeblot, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Shadow__X> !slap ?
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about slap ?
<Shadow__X> !trout ?
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about trout ?
<Shadow__X> !fishy
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about fishy
<Shadow__X> oh come on
<dewman> !jesus
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about jesus
<dewman> lol
<tgm4883> !stab noobs
 * Zinn stabs noobs with superm1's Dell "mini" LHC.
<tgm4883> muahahahaha
<rhpot1991> !stab things
 * Zinn stabs things with a rusty spork.
<rhpot1991> isn't dvb non astc/qam?
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: i thought you setup atsc/qam under dvb
<Shadow__X> tgm4883: :( each bot switches things up
<smudgeblot> dvb picks up atsc channels
<rhpot1991> DVB-C (VHF/UHF) uses QAM: 16-QAM, 32-QAM, 64-QAM, 128-QAM or 256-QAM.
<rhpot1991> I stand corrected, carry on
<smudgeblot> so I do have the right setup for my tuner?
<Shadow__X> smudgeblot: if one of the channels causes mythtv to crash make sure the channel is ok
<tgm4883> is it just one channel?
<smudgeblot> It is ok on my actual tv in the other room
<Shadow__X> it could be a connection issue or signal
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: and you got that channel by scanning in mythtv-setup?
<smudgeblot> ok, so if the connection is bad it can cause it to reboot?
<smudgeblot> yes, by mythtv-setup
<smudgeblot> side question: I am thinking about getting the HDHomeRun, would I see the HD through that card? I don't think I'm seeing the HD through the 950q
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: its a clear qam channel, not analog right?
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: yes you should throw the 950q in the trash and get a HDHR immediately :)
<dewman> rhpot1991, lol
<smudgeblot> rhpot1991: not sure the whole qam and analog and which it is.
<rhpot1991> analog will be your standard def channels
<rhpot1991> clear qam are your digital channels, normally your local OTAs in HD
<rhpot1991> sometimes those same standard defs in digital, depends where you are at
<smudgeblot> Its picking up the OTA digital...like 2.1, 2.2, etc
<Shadow__X> analog is also what your supplier is most likely getting rid of slowly
<rhpot1991> a lot of these cards don't work with analog is why I am asking
<rhpot1991> and google isn't showing me good results on what works and what doesn't work with that card
<smudgeblot> HDHomeRun picks up OTA digital, right?
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: clear QAM (unencrypted cable) and ASTC (antenna)
<Shadow__X> the 950q should do qam
<Shadow__X> the 950 doesnt
<smudgeblot> I am picking up ASTC on the 950q (dont have cable at my house)
<Shadow__X> you wont get qam unless you have cable
<rhpot1991> 950q can still do ASTC
<smudgeblot> rhpot1991, shadow_x: so the reason the main channel would cause my computer to restart is because of bad signal?
<smudgeblot> even though it comes in fine on my tv?
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: the entire computer is restarting?
<rhpot1991> that sounds unlikely
<smudgeblot> no,,black screen and then get a login for mythbox (my computer) and log right in.  not full system boot
<smudgeblot> all screens open in mythbuntu do close though
<smudgeblot> acts like a restart of mythbuntu (without the loading time of first boo)
<smudgeblot> *boot
<rhpot1991> ah there are some bugs about that lets see
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/658524
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #658524 in Mythbuntu: “mythfrontend crahes X server on Zotac Zbox”
<smudgeblot> rhpot1991: so is that saying it is the nvidia card that crashes it?
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: its worth testing
<rhpot1991> I thought I saw similar issues elsewhere but I can't seem to find them now
<smudgeblot> ok, I read that page you opened but I'm not sure what I'm suppose to test (thus my noobiness sticking out)
<smudgeblot> rhpot1991: it says use the hardware drivers tool but I dont seem to have that in mythbuntu.
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: before you do that, what card are you using?
<smudgeblot> nvidia 8400gs
<rhpot1991> and what playback profile?
<smudgeblot> ...not sure what that is
<rhpot1991> mythtvfrontend > setup > tv > playback > a few pages into here
<rhpot1991> going off of memory there I could be off
<smudgeblot> Current Video Playback Profile: CPU+
<rhpot1991> give me a second
<rhpot1991> change that to slim or normal
<rhpot1991> then hit next and keep going till you get back to the menu
<rhpot1991> then try to watch something again
<smudgeblot> ok...brb
<smudgeblot> wow
<smudgeblot> that worked
<smudgeblot> rhpot1991: genius =)
<smudgeblot> What does the playback profile do exactly?
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: which one did you use normal or slim?
<smudgeblot> normal
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: handles the playback, what features on the video card are used and so on
<smudgeblot> so when I buy the HDHomeRun, what would be a good Playback Profile?
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: i though cpu+ just used the cpu for playback
<Shadow__X> with vdpau using the gpu to render
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: I believe XvMC is involved with the issue here, not certain though
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: what CPU do you have?
<Shadow__X> oh ok which using some parts of the gpu to display correct?
<smudgeblot> Athlon 64 x2 3800
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: ya you should be fine then
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: its pretty common to go with a lower cpu and get something that supports VDPAU to offload all the graphics work
<rhpot1991> !vdpau
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<tgm4883> your playback profile shouldn't change based on what content you record
<sturebror> hi! i'm not getting any eit data in my new mythbuntu 10.10 installation (budget c1500 dvb-c), live tv works fine. anyone had the same issues?
<mrand> sturebror: are you in the US?
<sturebror> .SE
<sturebror> the answer's no :)
<mrand> sturebror: sorry to say you likely won't get a usable answer here.  You'd probably need to ask in #mythtv-users or on the mythtv-users mailing list.
 * mrand wife is .SE
<sturebror> oh okay
<sturebror> tell her "hejsan" from me
<mrand> hej hej!
<sturebror> :)
<mrand> BTW, be sure to specify your mythtv version
<mrand> that's more important than your Ubuntu version
<sturebror> gotcha
<mrand> and doing both covers all bases ;-)
<sturebror> are you involved in mythbuntu?
<mrand> I help out with small stuff when I can.
<sturebror> nice
<fluvvell> Gibby, what logging does LTSP do per se?
<baggar11> anyone running auto-builds in here?
<tgm4883> baggar11, lots are
<baggar11> I'm losing connection to the backend whenever I enable 0.24 from auto-builds on fresh installs of 10.04 and 10.10
<baggar11> is there somethin I need to do after installing the auto-build deb file, and running update/upgrade?
<tgm4883> shouldn't be, do you get connection in MCC?
<baggar11> in the mysql section, no.
<baggar11> If I hit test connection and then apply, it tells me the mysql plugin is not fully filled out.
<tgm4883> baggar11, did you put in a pin in mythtv-setup?
<baggar11> yeah, it shows 0000
<baggar11> I enter that into the mythbuntu control center, still doesn't give me the green light
<tgm4883> baggar11, I think you might have to make it not 0000
<tgm4883> I recall seeing that somewhere
<baggar11> changed it to 1234, control center still complains
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-03
<dewman> wow....I just looked at my backend logs for ncis. backend says it flagged 139 commercial breaks....Thank god the elections are over!
<smudgeblot> Hey, all, I'm new to mythbuntu and I want to install myth 0.24.  I have it download and untarred but I'm not sure how to update it from there
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<rhpot1991> will be an easier route
<rhpot1991> is there a specific reason you want to run 0.24, it is not yet released yet
<smudgeblot> yes, I want to have hulu plug in inside mythtv
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: feel free to try the autobuilds, just not sure its a great idea for you to run unreleased software when you are so new to things
<rhpot1991> might run into more issues and all
<smudgeblot> good point =).
<smudgeblot> when they have the stable version done, can I download it from the same link?
<smudgeblot> the autobuild that is
<rhpot1991> smudgeblot: ya once 0.24 is released we will have it up on there
<rhpot1991> I'd say hold off a bit till then, should be sometime soonish
<rhpot1991> its getting close
<smudgeblot> ok, thanks
<rhpot1991> no problem
<smudgeblot> I don't intend to do this, but what would I have needed to do to install it from the untarred files?
<smudgeblot> if you'd be willin to tell me (it'd help me understand the os a little better)
<smudgeblot> or even a guide on a website that explained it would be plenty
<smudgeblot> just tryin' to get my feet wet in ubuntu and there's an ocean to jump in to =)
<loxs> folks, which oe of mythbuntu and ubuntustudio would you recommend for usage as a home sound system?
<sturebror> seems to me ubuntustudio is more of a creator's distro while mythbuntu is the viewer's/listener's distro
<loxs> is it designed for usage like a NAS server http://www.radscan.com/nas.html#DOWNLOAD
<Zinn> [www.radscan.com] The Network Audio System (NAS)
<dewman> rhpot1991, you around?
<rhpot1991> dewman: kinds, whats up?
<rhpot1991> kinda
<dewman> remeber that mysql bug a while ago that I logged?
<rhpot1991> the stack overflow or whatever?
<dewman> yep.
<rhpot1991> yep whats up?
<dewman> I upgraded to 10.04 and it still occurs, seems like they moved it to incomplete. Wonder if I should any anything else to it.
<rhpot1991> dewman: how old is this system, was it a fresh 9.10 install?
<dewman> I hate to just re-install mysql but I guess that might be the only other option.
<rhpot1991> doubt it would help, you could try to purge it to make sure its not a config issue, but I thought we bumped that by hand in the config
<dewman> yes it was a fresh 9.10 install...its been up for over a year or so.
<dewman> yeah we moved it up....It still didnt like it.
<rhpot1991> I'd comment on the bug again
<rhpot1991> saying that you upgraded and its still happening
<rhpot1991> to be honest I don't know what to do about it
<dewman> no biggy....=) I will do that, I will try it again and attach some more logs to it...
<rhpot1991> it really shouldn't be happening, and I'm pretty sure the error message clearly says it needs x size and you have y size allocated where y is larger than x
<rhpot1991> dewman: so is the install stuck then for you?
<dewman> its just for mythexport so its not a big deal, but it never installs...
<rhpot1991> I could help you get around that error, but I'm pretty sure you will get an error again in the future when it tries to upgrade
<dewman> no worries, I will attach another log to it and see if anything comes out of it.
<rhpot1991> I'll have a look later and see what we can do
<dewman> thanks!
<smudgeblot> Hey all, I was wondering if anyone would know how/why my cron I made for mc2xml to mythtv doesn't seem to go through
<tgm4883> smudgeblot, we don't support that here
<smudgeblot> ah, ok.  should I go to mythtv-users for that?
<tgm4883> you can try
<tgm4883> i'm not sure they support that either
<smudgeblot> ok, thanks
<mrand> smudgeblot: cron is a generic linux/ubuntu thing, so you'd find the best support on the ubuntu forums or maybe #ubuntu
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-04
<smudgeblot> Hi all...I'm trying to add the Wirless Networks available to mythtv, but I don't know what the name /how to find the program that opens available networks. Any ideas?
<zuixro> Hey I have Mythbuntu 10.04, I tried to upgrade to 10.10, but I had a crash during the upgrade. I did a partial upgrade, now there's about 200 packages that I can't update. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<rhpot1991> zuixro: tried sudo apt-get -f install?
<zuixro> rhpot1991 No luck. I don't think it's a dependancy problem. I'm backing up everything right now to do a reinstall.
<rhpot1991> zuixro: if you do sudo update-manager -d
<rhpot1991> again
<rhpot1991> it doesn't fix it?
<zuixro> I'm getting "Not all updates can be installed"
<zuixro> And it offers a partial upgrade, which I already did
<qwebirc92932> Hi - we just installed a Nova T500 DVB card, but it won't display video. We had to turn the LNA on for it to find channels. I note that there were issues in the past but it's meant to work out of the box now. Any standard answers on making this card work?
<sturebror> use firmware 1.10, not 1.20
<qwebirc92932> that fixes just the remote doesn't it?
<qwebirc92932> and yes it is using 1.20 at the moment
<qwebirc92932> oh well - I guess we'll just keep plugging away at it
<Seeker`> anyone running trunk tried iplayer on mythnetvision?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-05
<castlec> hey guys.  i recently upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04.  It looks like the diskless config is gone from control centre.  Is this true or is my stuff messed up?
<castlec> no comments?
<chiluk> so does anyone know if there has been any progress on a dlna client (a.k.a renderer) for mythtv?
<mrand> castlec: it is true.  Several people have worked on it recently... I thought they were updating the wiki
<castlec> worked on it to have a plugin again?
<mrand> Gibby and fluvvell most recently.  Some others before them
<mrand> just figuring out the steps to getting it working I believe
<castlec> i found some tutorials that i'm willing to follow to get it back up but it would have been helpful to play with it before upgrading
<castlec> that's what I get for assuming it would be there but better :)
<castlec> are others just putting disks on all of their front-ends?
<arriflex> After upgrade to 10.10 some of my ATSC recordings won't play back properly.
<arriflex> In perspective, also updated hardware
<arriflex> went to VDPAU amongst other things
<arriflex> Otherwise everything seems fine aside from a little wierdness with a streamzap remote
<arriflex> video problem is that playback of certain HD streams (not all) appear to be playing at about 2x speed while the sound is normal.
<zuixro> Has anyone else had random logouts since upgrading to 10.10? I upgraded last night, and I keep getting logged out.
<arriflex> Yeah, that happens depending on my playback profile
<zuixro> Mine happens outside of MythTV too though
<arriflex> hmm, dunno
<arriflex> If I set my Playback Profile to CPU-- It crashes out the session everytime.
<arriflex> This is the mythfrontend.log entry:
<arriflex> Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<rhpot1991> you will want a VDPAU playback profile if your hardware can support it
<rhpot1991> if not check out slim and normal
<rhpot1991> there are a number of bugs out there, feel free to add your hardware information to one
<rhpot1991> at this point we know the root cause but aren't sure if disabling it will affect other users
<arriflex> I am having problems with my VDPAU
<arriflex> That's why I was trying other profiles, to see what I could see
<rhpot1991> arriflex: what kind of problems?
<arriflex> I don't intend to use it that way.
<arriflex> I think it is nvidia driver related
<arriflex> playback is mostly 2x speed
<arriflex> audio sync issues
<arriflex> frontend log shows buffer underuns, prebuffering pauses
<arriflex> fun
<rhpot1991> arriflex: what cpu?
<arriflex> cpu is an intel core 2 duo, don't remember the speed
<arriflex> gpu is a 210
<rhpot1991> what vdpau profile are you using?
<arriflex> normal
<rhpot1991> no network invovled?
<arriflex> problem exists throughout the profiles
<arriflex> no, frontend backend combined
<rhpot1991> well you just ruled out all the reasons I've ever seen buffer underruns :)
<arriflex> tried non-vdpau profiles also
<arriflex> seems like it's probably audio driver related
<rhpot1991> arriflex: verified you are using nvidia driver and not the open source one?
<arriflex> yup.
<arriflex> 260.19.06
<arriflex> or audio configuration related
<arriflex> took me forever to get the audio over hdmi figured out
<rhpot1991> arriflex: I would hit up the mythtv-users mailing list
<rhpot1991> could also ask #mythtv-users
<rhpot1991> !list
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about list
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rhpot1991> !mailinglist | arriflex
<Zinn> arriflex: The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<arriflex> yeah, tried them earlier, they were sleeping
<rhpot1991> hit the mailing list and see what happens tomorrow
<arriflex> mythtv-users that is
<arriflex> thanks
<rhpot1991> you have a unique issue so you are gonna have to find someone who knows about that
<rhpot1991> sadly those take time to fix themselves normally
<arriflex> my issues are always unique!
<rhpot1991> good luck, and let us know what the fix is if you come to one
<Seeker`> is there anything I can do about the abysmal flash playback in mythbrowser?
<Seeker`> or, alternatively, another way of playing iplayer inside mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-06
<kenni> FYI, in case you haven't noticed, it seems like mythmusic from the autobuilds is broken (http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/9186)
<Zinn> [svn.mythtv.org] #9186 (MythMusic Plugin Missing in Frontend) – MythTV
<kenni> :)
<c-square> hi all, I have installed the latest mythbuntu, but when selecting directory as sort in mythmusic I am still unable to browse my directories
<c-square> I have already cleaned the database and rescanned my whole music folder
<c-square> okay strangely enough it seems to work now? :s :s
<stevieman> I'm having a proble getting my remote workingwith sdlmame and I'm wondering if I am in the right place for help
<castlec> is anyone available that can talk me through getting my myth/mysql setup correct?  I've been trying to get a second front-end working and started with no upnp on it.  Now I've hosed my local frontend
<Chiwauwa> I've upgraded from Ubuntu (Mythbuntu) 10.04 to 10.10 - work perfect except for the fact that autostart of mythfronend doesn't work anymore. MCC can not correct it ... disable/apply/enable. Editing custom.conf and .gnomerc doesn't work either. Any suggestions?
<Chiwauwa> castlec, do you have the primary frontend working with the backend?
<castlec> not anymore.  I edited mysql.txt to change localhost to my ip and it decided it didn't want to work anymore even after changing it back
<Chiwauwa> castlec, are they running on the same machine (backend/primary frontend)
<castlec> yes, backend and primary frontend are on the same machine. i was attempting to add another frontend
<mrand> castlec: Check the .xml file and make sure it matches your mysql.txt file.  mysql.txt is slowly being done away with.
<castlec> slowly.... ick :)
<castlec> which config? each user has one correct?
<mrand> each user could have one, so each user that is launching a front end should match. .  And then /etc/mythtv has one as well I believe
<castlec> so what is mysql.txt still used for?
<mrand> mysql.txt is the old way.  It is the fallback if config.xml isn't present.
<castlec> so, in actuality, I could delete it?
<mrand> castlec: I thought I understood that is not present on new installs (if done with 10.04 or 10.10)
<castlec> i upgraded from 9.04 so maybe it's a remnant
<castlec> no dice on the config.xml update. It says unable to login
<mrand> castlec: so you're saying that your config.xml has the correct IP, username, and password?
<castlec> i believe so, yes
<castlec> try to log in to mysql with it?
<mrand> sure.  that'd be easy enough and would prove that out
<castlec> getting access denied messages
<castlec> successful to localhost rather than ip
<mrand> your remote frontend works?
<castlec> negative
<castlec> since i started messing with it, I now have no frontends working
<castlec> so again, locally, I can get into mysql -u mythtv -h localhost -p password
<castlec> but not with -h ipaddress
<castlec> my.cnf, bind-address            = 192.168.1.2
<mrand> I was just about to ask about that
<mrand> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-6.html#ss6.2 (Modifying access to the MySQL database for multiple systems )
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] MythTV, Open Source DVR
<castlec> that's where I started and got myself into this mess :)
<mrand> so you've done the grant all
<castlec> question, what is the /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf for?
<castlec> [mysqld]
<castlec> bind-address=0.0.0.0
<castlec> i did do the grant all, yes
<castlec> my guess is that the mythtv.cnf is overwriting my already set bind-address
<mrand> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/316686 mentions the two .cnf files
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Remote frontend not working - Mythbuntu Control Centre option greyed out? | MythTV | Users
<mrand> I think you may be onto something there
<castlec> does a mysql restart require a backend restart?
<castlec> still the same behavior
<mrand> I assume that data corruption could occur if the backend is in the middle of writing something to the database, so my understanding is yes.
<mrand> but only for that reason
<castlec> i'll try the grant all again just to make sure
<castlec> is there a way to check the address it is bound to?
<mrand> sorry, we've about exhausted all of the mysql knowledge i have... I'll have to suggest you ask in #mythtv
<mrand> errr
<mrand> #mythtv-users
<mrand> NOT #mythtv :-)
<mrand> having said that, I am positive that others have encountered what you are, and have solved it, so it should be on the mythtv-users mailing list or forums.
<castlec> accidentally restarted :)
<castlec> still same behavior.  I can't access mysql with ip address
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-11-07
<castlec> Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<castlec> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.2:3306        0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<stevieman> I'm having a proble getting my remote workingwith sdlmame and I'm wondering if I am in the right place for help
<formolQC> Hi. I got "no upnp" with a fresh install of myth-tv. did I miss something? I never get this error all the time before I did try mtyh-tv
<castlec> so I'm certain i've got my remote db connect issues taken care of.  my local frontend works now.  I'm still having an issue with my new remote frontend.  help would be appreciated
<castlec> update: i've got a db connection on remote front end.  Now I'm getting 'Could not connect to the master backend server' message.  Suggestions of what to look at?
<superm1> kenni, thanks for the heads up. i'll take a look
<ernstp> If I install the backported 2.6.35 kernel on mythbuntu 10.04 the buttons on my remote control changes
<ernstp> What could that be?
<XVampireX> Hello
<XVampireX> I am running mythbuntu 10.10 from live cd right now and I'm wondering if there is any way to work without a backend, with just the frontend?
<XVampireX> since I'm not thinking of doing any of the TV Broadcasting things
<XVampireX> I just want to have a frontend capable of playing music
<XVampireX> playing movies
<XVampireX> and running emulated games
<XVampireX> like a media center, only without running it through a backend :-/
<XVampireX> or as I understand it I have to install it to be able to use the interface
<XVampireX> Nevermind, I'll figure it out later since no one is here.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> probably want something like xbmc then
<tgm4883> but you left
<castlec> hey all.  trying to get my backend running correctly.  i am able to start from command line as root after fixing mysql.txt.  it looks like i've got a permission problem for the mythtv user
<castlec> cat: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt: Permission denied
<castlec> cat /etc/mythtv/config.xml works
<castlec> lrwxrwxrwx 1 mythtv root      22 2009-08-03 23:16 config.xml -> /etc/mythtv/config.xml
<castlec> -rw-r--r-- 1 mythtv mythtv 28388 2010-10-30 19:42 jamu.conf
<castlec> lrwxrwxrwx 1 mythtv root      21 2009-08-03 23:16 mysql.txt -> /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<castlec> same permissions from what i can see
<castlec> also, I question why it's using mysql.txt instead of config.xml
<tgm4883> castlec, what is the permissions of /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<castlec> how much more info can i give than what is already pasted in?
<castlec> not sure what to check.  i copied the file to home and chowned it. that worked but I'd prefer to have it right
<stevieman> I'm having a proble getting my remote workingwith sdlmame and I'm wondering if I am in the right place for help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-10-31
<goibhniu> drat .. that didn't help :/
<goibhniu> ah .. problem solved .. my version of unetbootin was rather old :)
<mrand> goibhniu: thanks for reporting back that you figured it out
<goibhniu> my pleasure :) .. thanks for the great distro!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-01
<goibhniu> Hi, I'm using MythBuntu 11.10 and I've enabled the MythBrowser plugin but it doesn't seem to do anything
<goibhniu> It appears in the menu, but I can't seem to launch it
<tgm4883> goibhniu, any error messages in the frontend log?
<goibhniu> "No entries at priority level 5 or lower" .. I guess that's the right place to look?
<goibhniu> in System status
<tgm4883> goibhniu, I usually look in /var/log/mythfrontend.lo
<tgm4883> log*
<goibhniu> thanks, there is nothing that looks interesting there. I'm using the arclight theme (if that matters?)
<goibhniu> is it possible to launch the browser outside of the frontend?
 * goibhniu can't find anything myth* that sounds like a browser
<goibhniu> maybe I just need to reinstall mythbrowser
<goibhniu> hmm, that didn't do anything magical, I also changed the theme to the mythbuntu theme .. that shows some more information:
<goibhniu> "No bookmarks defined" etc .. it also shows "[x] Name   URL"
<goibhniu> sorry :)
<goibhniu> I get it now
<goibhniu> or ... maybe not
<goibhniu> I added a bookmark and was able to select it, but it just says "loading..."
<goibhniu> ah .. no network .. sorry again :)
<goibhniu> it works perfectly now
<goibhniu> ah, but not at all when I select arclight as a theme :/
<tgm4883> goibhniu, sorry, I'm at UDS so switching between sessions
 * goibhniu is so silly .. it does work .. I just needed to select the url on the right
<tgm4883> so everything is working now?
<goibhniu> yes indeed!
<goibhniu> sorry for the noise
<tgm4883> goibhniu, no worries, glad everything is working now
<goibhniu> thanks
<Shadow__X> when i enable dynamic button mappings andfrontend restart mappings in mythbuntu control center nothing seems to happen
<Shadow__X> actually scratch that frontend restart mappings works
<Shadow__X> what does dynamic button mappings do
<superm1> dynamic button mappings calls mythbuntu lirc generator
<superm1> and rebuilds lircrc files
<Shadow__X> oh ok so it starts over?
<tgm4883> yes, I believe it overwrites the previous file
<superm1> well it backs up the old stuff first
<Shadow__X> it still places the files in ~/.lirc right?
<tgm4883> ah
<superm1> yeah it should keep stuff with that structure
<tgm4883> which reminds me, I've heard there is a bug in the lirc plugin for MCC
<tgm4883> always overwriting in some scenarios
<rhpot1991> I never liked that wording
<rhpot1991> dynamic button mappings
<rhpot1991> always confused the heck out of me
<Shadow__X> yeah, that was confusing to me
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, file a bug
<superm1> and a patch please :)
<Shadow__X> after i edit irexec do i have to restart it using service?
<Shadow__X> to load in the edits?
<tgm4883> Shadow__X, I would assume there is some sort of "reload/refresh" using service
<Shadow__X> hmm i tried to add a button combo to open boxee ontop of the one created by mcc but nowniether works
<Shadow__X> i went into mcc to regenerate the file but it still wont work
<Shadow__X> how can i tell which remote i have in lirc irexec
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: where it says remote = ?
<rhpot1991> or am I reading your question wrong
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: http://paste.ubuntu.com/725706/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> there is an example
<Shadow__X> yeah i meant to identify which remote name lirc is picking up but its ok i forgot to realize i had a mce hauppauge remote. I am having an issue where i can not get ircexec to open boxee though
<Shadow__X> thanks rhpot1991 i have that working now but i tried to add a part for it to also open boxee using red and green
<Shadow__X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/725709/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: so do this
<rhpot1991> run irw
<rhpot1991> hit those buttons
<rhpot1991> and it will show you the button names
<rhpot1991> and the remote
<Shadow__X> yup did that
<rhpot1991> if it doesn't then you have more work to do
<Shadow__X> ah i didnt realize it gave the remote name
<rhpot1991> ok 2 things
<rhpot1991> I think you need to have a & at the end
<rhpot1991> of the line
<rhpot1991> and check permissions
<Shadow__X> what should the permissions be
<Shadow__X> right now they are -rwxr-xr-x
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: this is what i have now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/725723/ I am not sure what i am doing wrong
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: what happens if you run /opt/boxee/run-boxee-desktop & by hand?
<Shadow__X> it runs fine
<Shadow__X> on the machine of course not through ssh but it does run fine. It does output data into terminal but other than that it runs
<rhpot1991> Shadow__X: smells like permissions
<rhpot1991> you could simply the command to touch a file or something
<rhpot1991> make sure you are actually getting to that point in the process
<rhpot1991> then go from there
<Shadow__X> ok that makes sense so something like config = touch ~/test.test ?
<Shadow__X> so this would seem like a problem. I was testing different options and was changing the filename of touch and now when i hit red and green i get 3 different files
<Shadow__X> well now it is working correctly after i restarted lirc and then ran sudo irexec -d
<Shadow__X> ok it works now wohoo
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-02
<TLE> Hallo. I have a problem with a freshly installed mythbuntu 11.10, where everyone once in a while it does not start up correctly, it gets stuck at the end of the splash screen. Does anyone has any ideas on how I should trouble shoot it?
<rhpot1991> TLE: I'd say to check your logs
<TLE> yeah, but which ones, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/X.??? anything else?
<qwebirc20882> Hello
<qwebirc20882> i have a question about the new Mythbuntu and the KNC1 DVB-S2 TV Station / Multiproto diver
<qwebirc20882> tryed to install it ... but got compiling errors
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-03
<cantoliv> hi, would like to configure mythtv to receive radio (audio broadcast) from tnt.
<cantoliv> I can record it and play it back : all is ok.
<cantoliv> but in livetv , it report video buffering problem , of course, there is no video for audio broadcast. !!!!!
<cantoliv> how can i fix it
<quentusrex_> Anyone know of a tutorial to setup mythtv with HD-PVR
<rhpot1991> quentusrex_: checked the mythtv wiki?
<rhpot1991> its pretty straight foward
<quentusrex_> will it work with just component cables from the cable box, and a usb cable into mythbuntu?
<quentusrex_> that's really my only question. Since I've set it up I only see black screen.
<tgm4883> quentusrex_, yes, although you would need a way to change the channel on the cablebox
<quentusrex_> ok, good. I've got that.
<quentusrex_> tgm4883, is there a way to use to IR blaster that comes with the HD-PVR?
<tgm4883> quentusrex_, IDK, i use firewire
<tgm4883> I've seen posts on it and maybe a guide on the forums, but I haven't tested it
<quentusrex_> firewire from mythbuntu to cable box?
<tgm4883> quentusrex_, yep
<quentusrex_> do you have a link to a guide for that?
<tgm4883> sec
<quentusrex_> I think I've gotten something like that working years ago
<tgm4883> quentusrex_, I just read http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/FireWire
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] FireWire - MythTV Official Wiki
<cantoliv_> I want tu seup livetv listen tnt radio (thus, only audio broadcast), dvb is ok.
<cantoliv_> up to now, error "vide buffer error ", of course there is no video for radio... how can i fix it.
<cantoliv_> video buffer error
<mrand> cantoliv_: you'd do best by asking on mythtv-users mailing list or irc channel.  I doubt anyone here has a good idea.
<cantoliv_> thanks
<quentusrex_> tgm4883, is there some command like option like %d I have to set in the change channel field?
<quentusrex_> since I'm now setup to use the 6200ch app to change the channels?
<tgm4883> you mean for channel?
<tgm4883> or something else?
<tgm4883> IIRC I use the 6200ch as well
<quentusrex_> does the field need to be just: /usr/bin/6200ch
<quentusrex_> or: /usr/bin/6200ch -4 %d
<quentusrex_> I'm asking if mythtv needs something specific to know how to pass the channel number to the script.
<tgm4883> IIRC it already adds a space and number at the end for channel
<tgm4883> you shouldn't need anything else
<tgm4883> easy way to check though
<quentusrex_> aah, thanks.
<quentusrex_> yeah, I'm in the middle of checking
<tgm4883> ok
<Shadow__X> are there faster mirrors to use for the autobuilds other than the ppa.launchpad ones?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-04
<quentusrex_> is there a good way to handle switching the HD-PVR from my cable box to my xbox? I want to be able to record game play.
<quentusrex_> ok, I nearly have it. Now I just need to figure out how to cycle a firewire connection.
<quentusrex_> the channel changing script is failing to see the cable box
<quentusrex_> Where are the livetv recordings located?
<quentusrex_> I can't seem to find them listed under Media Library
<munson> haup wintv 1600 setup...need help.  its all blue screen on both tuners.  I set one for dvb and an ivtv one. using 11.10 with schedules direct blhablah...any ideas?
<munson> haup wintv 1600 setup...need help.  its all blue screen on both tuners.  I set one for dvb and an ivtv one. using 11.10 with schedules direct blhablah...any ideas?
<christoph_> Problem with mythbackend on oneiric during upstart
<christoph_> Anybody?
<dekarl> what problem?
<dekarl> can you paste your backend.log from start to crash at paste.ubuntu.com ?
<christoph_> Problem is mythtv-backend.conf in /etc/init related: LANG=$LANG /usr/bin/mythbackend --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --user mythtv -v most,important does not generate a log file
<christoph_> and syslog tells me that it's giving up on the upstart script as mythbackend is respawning to quickly during system start.
<dekarl> ok, was about to ask what happens when you do "service start mythtv-backend" (or whatever its called) manually
<dekarl> is that mythbuntu or ubuntu + mathtv?
<christoph_> My mythtv-backend.conf at is http://paste.ubuntu.com/728439/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<christoph_> Manual startup works. It a generic oneiric installation with 0.24.1 added from the repos.
<christoph_> Just stopped working yesterday...
<dekarl> I'd bet upstart is trying to start the backend to early...
<christoph_> Crazy thought (as I removed fglrx from that machine due to a kernel oops and replaced it with the generic radeon drivers for X): could this be related? Does the backend do any video driver things or is this purely frontend-related?
<christoph_> For some reason I recall coming a remote suggestion in a forum recently...
<dekarl> the backend does nothing X related as far as I know
<christoph_> Thought so too but then I replaced
<dekarl> I have changed the start line to wait for "eth0" instead of "lo" so I can bind to the real network instead of the loopback
<christoph_>  sleep .5
<dekarl> or just sleep more...
<christoph_> with sleep 2 in the .conf script -> same problem
<christoph_> Cool - will try right now!
<christoph_> But should this matter? I thought the backend would connect using localhost instead of the real NIC?
<dekarl> depends... for remote frontends it needs to listen on the real network
<dekarl> basically you just make it wait more by that
<christoph_> Not running any frontend bar xbmc on this machine. I noticed that the backend was gone when xbmc couldn't connect to it anymore...
<dekarl> you could try with sleep 60 just to see if that helps, but put the sleep to the pre-start script *and* script... gtg
<dekarl> if it does call the backend then the latter is enough
<christoph_> still doesn't work though...
<christoph_> Syslog says:  init: mythtv-backend main process (1347) terminated with status 127Nov  4 20:06:23 htpc kernel: [   16.153872] init: mythtv-backend main process ended, respawningNov  4 20:06:23 htpc kernel: [   16.163405] init: mythtv-backend main process (1352) terminated with status 127Nov  4 20:06:23 htpc kernel: [   16.163437] init: mythtv-backend main process ended, respawningNov  4...
<christoph_> ...20:06:23 htpc kernel: [   16.173241] init: mythtv-backend main process (1357) terminated with status 127Nov  4 20:06:23 htpc kernel: [   16.173272] init: mythtv-backend respawning too fast, stopped
<dekarl> which means its not working... 20:06:23 until 20:06:23 is not what sleep 60 (a minute) should do
<christoph_> BTW: any idea what exit status 127 means?
<dekarl> sorry no, maybe its time to try on #mythtv-users (gtg again)
<dekarl> or #mythtv-de ;)
<christoph_> libs/libmythdb/exitcodes in the source code talks about about CMD_NOT_FOUND... If I could have the backend produce a proper log, this may help...
<suprdave> none of my channels match up with schedules direct.  which makes set up recording very hard
<suprdave> I'm using an HD Homerun box
<suprdave> How can I re aline the listings to match the channel scan?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-05
<shubes> Hello, I'm a noob to mythbuntu, with linux experience.
<shubes> Having trouble getting channels scanned. I have a USB HVR-950, and I finally got the firmware loaded, and no more hate messages in dmesg.
<shubes> Trying to configure backend for mythbuntu, scanning broadcast channels (antenna).
<shubes> It says no signal for channels with no signal, but channels that should be there say no channels.
<shubes> Any pointers?
<shubes> I'm using mythbuntu 11.10 btw.
<shubes> Fresh install.
<shubes> Wondering if perhaps my antenna signal just isn't strong enough.
<TandyUK>  does anyone know if it is possible to make a usb hdd masquerade as a flash drive?  A friend has bought a brand new set top box, which plays media files from a usb stick, but refuses point blank to detect a usb hdd and id rather plug in a 1.5tb drive than copy stuff in block of 16gb :S
<shubes> TandyUK: I don't think it's the physical device so much as the partition and filesystem on the HDD. Check the filesystem type and partition on the HDD. I don't know what the set top box expects, but fat32 will probably work. You may need to format it from a linux box, as some OSs (don't recall which ones) can't format fat32 that large.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-11-06
<SharkMonkey> I accidentally clicked on view tv. Myth informed me that mythtv has no capture card. Which is fine.
<SharkMonkey> But now I'm stuck at that pop up window
<SharkMonkey> Nothing I press on the keyboard or remote seems to do anything
<SharkMonkey> Had to log in via ssh to kill it
<SharkMonkey> Is there an easy way to hide that button?
<goibhniu> Hi, I suspect I'm missing something obvious... I'm trying to configure a generic MCE remote on 11.10, but I don't know which option to choose
<goibhniu> should I be using lirc at all?
<goibhniu> If I pick some random option from lirc some of the buttons work
<goibhniu> irrecord complains that /dev/lirc doesn't exist
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-29
<somethinginteres> hi all, somehow the mythbuntu repo has decided to download from the v0.26 branch, despite me setting it to download 0.25. Can anyone tell me a safe and proper way to downgrade to mythtv v0.25?
<dr01dy> when I setup my infrared in MythUbuntu Control Centre do I need to add something for the IR to work in the External Channel Changer part in Mythtv-Setup
<dr01dy> to tell the device I want to channel up channel down
<skd5aner> hey, any challenges with mythtv on 12.10?  I compile from source
<superm1> skd5aner: no there shouldn't be
<skd5aner> superm1: ok, thanks... There's some stuff in the newer kernel that I'm hoping will address some things I've seen with the HD-PVR
<superm1> we do have pre built packages though if you'd be interested for the 0.26 and 0.27.x series on our PPA's for 12.10 too
<superm1> skd5aner: you should be able to pull the kernel from 12.10 onto a 12.04 box though too potentially
<superm1> without having to use the rest of the userspace
<skd5aner> superm1: yea, I've just always done it the hard way since 2003 and sometimes I like to patch and test :)
<skd5aner> superm1: ah, didn't really think about doing that
<skd5aner> superm1: but, I already started the upgrade, heh
<superm1> matter of fact 12.04.2 will be pulling in 12.10 kernel here in a few months too, so if 12.10 kernel fixes your situation then in a couple of months when 12.04.2 gets releases you could just swithc to the released kernel to stay on that track
<superm1> oh ok :)
<skd5aner> but, thanks for the info...
<skd5aner> that'll be helpful for others!
<skd5aner> I'll report back if I run into any unexpected issues - 95% of upgrades have gone fairly smoothly for me
<superm1> sure.  if you hit some other problems with your upgrade and myth feel free to shout out, there could be some bugs since it's not a fairly well tested upgrade path at this point
<skd5aner> the last one was actually the most difficult for some reason
<superm1> in general we're gonna try to keep people on LTS if we can supplementing them with those backport kernels for situations like this
<skd5aner> makes sense, so long as the critical fixes get backported
<skd5aner> you guys do good work
<skd5aner> and I'm glad to see the mythbuntu team has kept the momentum going over the last several years unlike some of hte other distros
<superm1> thanks! hopefully keeps up
<skd5aner> ok, well... upgrade went well, except for I told it to keep my existing gdm conf file, however some of hte options have changed, and I now want to use the packagers version of the conf
<skd5aner> how can I get that installed now, after the fact
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-30
<skd5aner> does mythbuntu use gdm or lightdm?
<skd5aner> it wasn't the smoothest of upgrades, but I made it
<skd5aner> lots of changes to the nvidia drivers that support this kernel version, changed the way they do color and overscan correction
<skd5aner> also, gdm wouldn't work correctly for me, so I moved to lightdm, which took a bit of arm wrestling
<Zinn> [freenode.net] freenode: frequently-asked questions
<superm1> skd5aner: lightdm
<superm1> gdm should have been deprecated a few releases ago
<superm1> and really that goes for all the GTK based *buntu's
<skd5aner> superm1: yea, I know... I run vanilla ubuntu and compile mythtv from source... I've been running GDM for years, and it's "just worked" so no reason for me to switch (until now)
<superm1> surprised it worked this long.  i know within a release or two of when we moved to lightdm in mythbuntu there were some bugs with gdm that prevented it from running
<izzi4> how do you restart samba?  /etc/init.d/smb isn't there
<izzi4> am I looking in the wrong place?
<izzi4> ok nm just used service smbd restart
<skd5aner> superm1: I see you mythbuntu had a lightdm theme, I instlaled it via apt, but It doesn't appear to show up in the login screen - thoughts?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-10-31
<jgautier> I have mythbuntu up and running watching live TV with sound great through my GT 430 sound card.  However when I try to get zsnes or snes9x to play the video works fine but there no audio...any ideas?
<jgautier> over hdmi
<superm1> skd5aner: probably you had something else providing the /etc/lightdm/ configuration
<superm1> depends on what order you set stuff up
<superm1> alternatives is supposed to handle all that i believe, but i'm not sure if something went wrong
<supermagnum357> Hello, Is it possible to watch channel B while recording channel X ?
<SteveGoodey> Yes
<supermagnum357> cool!
<tgm4883> supermagnum357, providing you have 2 tuners (or one that supports multirec)
<tgm4883> supermagnum357, live tv counts as 1 recording, and you can do 1 recording for every tuner you have
<supermagnum357> Thats not a problem to get hold of here in Norway.  Duoflex C&T from digital devices has 2 tuners and a CAM slot.
<supermagnum357> Is it possible to switch between mythbuntu to the kubuntu desktop and back again, so Mythbuntu can record tv shows while I am chatting on facebook ?
<SteveGoodey> supermagnum357: You might find this useful. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Executive_Overview
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Executive Overview - MythTV Official Wiki
<tgm4883> yea thats a good link to read
<tgm4883> Call for help. Does anyone want to (or assist) in writing a good guide to setting up a backend only machine?
<supermagnum357> Seems that it is possible to switch between worskpaces with ctrl+alt+Cursorleft
<supermagnum357> Any opinions on my hardware ?  http://pastebin.com/DUQNuniN
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] HTPC/silent gaming - Pastebin.com
<SteveGoodey> superm1: Mythtv is not a fire and forget solution. I think you will find you need to devote a fair amount of time and effort to get it working how you want. YMMV!
<SteveGoodey> superm1: Apologies, that should have gone to supermagnum357
<SteveGoodey> supermagnum357: ^
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-01
<{MS}DjFlyBy> I have installed mythweb and chose that it would NOT be using apache exclusively, but now I can't access any other of the websites, it just defaults to asking for the login info for mythweb. How can I fix this please?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-02
<skd5aner> So, I'm trying to get lightdm to mimic the way GDM used to work for me with autologin...
<skd5aner> right now, I use an ~/.xsession file, which launches fvwm2, xterm, and mythfrontend...
<skd5aner> if mythfrontend segfaults, or is killed, the x session is killed, and relaunches via lightdm.... however, lightdm will not autologin except for the first time the lightdm service is started
<skd5aner> so, if mythfrontend dies, I'm just stuck at a lightdm login screen
<skd5aner> why is that?
<Dj_FlyBy>  I installed mythweb for mythtv while I Was away, worked great, what I failed to see was my other sites stopped working... now I'm home trying to fix this. I uninstalled mythweb hoping it would again; to no prevail. Any suggestions on how to get my ip defaulting back to /var/www instead of the /var/www/mythweb which doesn't exist anymore PLEASE?
<somethinginteres> having some issues with my capture cards after I added a second card. Myth can't or won't work with either.
<superm1> skd5aner: why not just put a wrapper on mythfrontend like mythbuntu's launcher script does?
<superm1> https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/debian/mythfrontend.sh
<Zinn> [github.com] packaging/deb/debian/mythfrontend.sh at master · MythTV/packaging · GitHub
<riddlebox> hello, I am trying to connect with mythfrontend on my android phone and I cannot connect to my mythbuntu box.. with ip:6544/
<KjetilK> riddlebox, have you checked that it can't be a firewall issue?
<skd5aner> superm1: I might look in to that... thanks... I've been doing it the other way for nearly 8 years, so...
<skd5aner> superm1: how do you launch it?
<skd5aner> what's the process flow?
<superm1> skd5aner: it's launchedf rom the mythbuntu xsession file
<skd5aner> boot, lightdm, xsession... what's the xsession file look like?  Does it leverage a window manager?
<superm1> yes, it's a basic xfce session
<superm1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings/view/head:/usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu-dev/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-default-settings : contents of usr/share/mythbuntu/session.sh at revision 173
<superm1> then the mythfrontend script is in ~/.local/autostart or similar
<superm1> well symlinked in there
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-03
<sampe> Hi, just wanted to check which date the 12.10 release is?
<sampe> On the mythbuntu.org page it just says "12.10 Release day!" but there is no date for it?
<sampe> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<mcc1975> Hi everyone
<homebrewcider> can someone help me please. I have a second hdd on my backend mounted at "/home/xxx/data" what I want to do is have the video folders on that drive show up in the regular videos folder, which I believe is /var/lib/mythtv/videos. How do I do that?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-11-04
<homebrewcider> never mind
<homebrewcider>  got it don, haha
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-28
<qwebirc22778> Dear all, is there a way to change the MythTV updates repo to a newer version (0.26->0.27) without using MythTV command center? My problem is that command center always changes lirc settings, and I'd rather not mess my remote if possible. I'm running Mythbuntu 12.04.03.
<superm1> qwebirc22778: yes you can do it by command line if yo uwant too
<superm1> go into /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<superm1> rename mythbuntu-0.26.list to mythbuntu-0.27.list
<superm1> and then edit the file and change all instances from 0.26 to 0.27
<qwebirc22778> superm1: Thanks for your reply! However, there's no file called mythbuntu-0.26.list in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d.
<superm1> qwebirc22778: what's there?  it's possible we've changed it around a little bit since i'm remembering how we did it, it might just be mythbuntu.list now
<qwebirc22778> superm1: canonical.commercial.list, jockey.list, medibuntu.list, mozillateam-firefox-stable-lucid.list,opera.list, ubuntu-wine-ppa-precise.list. Nothing matches grep 26 *.
<superm1> qwebirc22778: is it in /etc/apt/sources.list then?
<superm1> or do you not have a PPA installed in the first place perhaps and you're just running stock 0.25.2 from mythbuntu 12.04.3
<tgm4883> superm1, it's not. IIRC, we use apt-add-repository to add it so it's named after the PPA I think
<superm1> but did add-apt-repository's behavior change at some point?
<tgm4883> not that I know of
<superm1> i would expect that it should have been in /etc/apt/sources.list.d with all his other stuff
<tgm4883> superm1, yes, it will be in there
<tgm4883> it just won't be named mythbuntu.list
<superm1> mythbuntu-0.26.list is what it should be right?
<tgm4883> something like that
<tgm4883> He can just do 'apt-add-repository ppa:mythbuntu/0.27'
<tgm4883> that would add 0.27
<qwebirc22778> superm1: I just checked that synaptic shows I'm running .26, which is also what control center tells me.
<superm1> yeah but he should make sure he takes off the 0.26 repository wherever it's listed
<qwebirc22778> Last time I upgraded, I did it using command center and it messed my remote.
<tgm4883> qwebirc22778, can you pastebin the output of 'grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*'
<qwebirc22778> tgm4883: Whoops, I've been using at the wrong terminal... If I go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d on my mythbuntu server, I do seemythbuntu-0_26-precise.list.
<superm1> oh good
<superm1> so change all the 26's to 27's and rename the file and you should be set
<qwebirc22778> superm1: Sorry for my mistake...
<qwebirc22778> Ok, I can see the PPA entries. I'll give it a try and make the changes.
<qwebirc22778> I made the changes to mythbuntu-0_26-precise.list and synaptic shows that I can update packages to 0.27. Thank you so much, superm1 and tgm4883.
<superm1> sure thing
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-29
<qwebirc21442> I'm using 12.04.03 and today it upgraded and now it won't boot into Mythbuntu.  It keeps going to the login screen.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-10-30
<biffhero> I feel like an idiot with upstart.
<biffhero> status mythtv-backend ----> mythtv-backend stop/stopping
<biffhero> How do I make that finish the job.
<biffhero> I have no myth* processes running, there are no files in /var/run/mythtv/ , and I can't get it to restart.
<biffhero> If I run the script in /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf directly, I am OK.  But I suspect there's a problem with PID tracking.
<tgm4883> biffhero, if you do a 'sudo service mythtv-backend start' it should list the PID it's tracking
<biffhero> tgm4883: thanks, it wasn't showing that, but I'll 2xcheck next time I have a chance to shut down the backend.
<biffhero> As a matter of fact, let me go try that right now.
<tgm4883> biffhero, when you do...
<tgm4883> also check what PID mythbackend is actually using 'ps aux | grep myth'
<biffhero> That's my problem.  There's no mythtv-backend running at all.
<biffhero> Is there a way to see if anyone is watching anything on the frontend machine?
<tgm4883> biffhero, is the backend currently started?
<biffhero> Yeah, I faked it with running the script from /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf by hand.
<tgm4883> ah
<biffhero> "exec /usr/bin/mythbackend --syslog local7 --user mythtv --daemon"
<biffhero> Because if I hadn't done that, no TV.  No TV, no happy wife.
<tgm4883> I don't know of a way from the backend to do it, but you could use the services API to check I think, sec
<tgm4883> biffhero, this would work 'http://frontendip:6547/Frontend/GetStatus'
<biffhero> [514]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ sudo service mythtv-backend status
<biffhero> mythtv-backend start/stopping
<tgm4883> biffhero, no, 'sudo service mythtv-backend start'
<tgm4883> biffhero, so you start it with that, it should list the PID
<biffhero> [514]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ sudo service mythtv-backend start
<biffhero> start: Job is already running: mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> hmm
<biffhero> [515]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ !ps
<biffhero> ps auxw | grep -i myth
<biffhero> rob       6656  0.0  0.0   4428   836 pts/12   S+   08:47   0:00 grep -i myth
<biffhero> root     12361  0.0  0.3  55364  3136 pts/5    S+   Oct12   0:09 emacs -nw ./mythremctl.py
<biffhero> root     14350  0.0  0.0   4288   128 pts/21   S+   Oct07   0:01 tail -f mythbackend.log
<tgm4883> what happens if you stop it?
<biffhero> Hangs, I'll try it right now.
<biffhero> Just sitting there.
<tgm4883> I seem to recall this when I was debugging the startup script. Can you pastebin the conf file?
<biffhero> See the output of the "status" command.  It believes that the backend has received a "start" command, and that it is in the "stopping" phase.
<biffhero> sure.
<biffhero> Now, I want to give you a heads up on the /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<biffhero> I thought that might be my problem, and I saw a bug in ubuntu about it.
<biffhero> Soi I grabbed the new one.  It's not much different, but I am definitely running the one from most recent, while my mythtv-backend wasn't upgraded.
<tgm4883> ok
<biffhero> I used RCS to preserve the old version, so I can choose either one of them.
<biffhero> Which one would you like me to pastebin?  (both had the same symptoms)
<tgm4883> the new one, as it should in theory be correct
<biffhero> ok
<biffhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330651/
<tgm4883> hmm ok, that looks good
<biffhero> I think the problem is that upstart doesn't have the equivalent of "/bin/bash -x /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop"  where I can see exactly where it is hanging, go grab the .pid file, and move forward....
<tgm4883> are you using packages or building from source?
<biffhero> packages.
<biffhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330654/
<tgm4883> Take a look in /var/log/upstart/mythtv-backend.log and see if it looks like anything is important
<biffhero> Yep, I've been there.  There is not an /var/log/upstart/mythtv-backend.log file.
<biffhero> There are .1.gz, etc.  It's like the logrotate killed it.
<tgm4883> ok
<biffhero> There's a segfault at the end of the .1.gz file.
<biffhero> zcat .1.gz | pastebinit ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330654/
<biffhero> I think we are safe to ignore all of the duplicate entry things, and move on down to the very end for the segfault.
<tgm4883> that is the same pastebin you gave me before
<biffhero> Oh, my bad.
<biffhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330668/
<biffhero> yeah, that's it.
<tgm4883> I'm not going to worry too much about the segfault for now, that would be an upstream thing anyway
<biffhero> Sure.
<tgm4883> so we'd want to open a bug with them
<tgm4883> ok, do this
<tgm4883> 'sudo service mythtv-backend stop'... then ctrl-c when it hangs
<biffhero> I'm ok leaving that one alone until I can reproduce it when I have more than 22G free on my recording filesystem.  Is there a way to change "keep this much free space" without re-running mythtv-setup ?  I set it to 10G, but maybe that's not enough.
<tgm4883> edit the conf file
<biffhero> ok.
<tgm4883> in the conf file, comment out line 18 "expect fork"
<tgm4883> save the conf file, then do
<biffhero> Heh.  that one "... stop" that I did before that was hanging, I just now hit Ctrl-c, and ...
<biffhero> ^C[513]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ sudo service mythtv-backend stop
<biffhero> stop: Job has already been stopped: mythtv-backend
<tgm4883> 'sudo service mythtv-backend start'
<tgm4883> ok
<biffhero> so it worked, I just needed to wait longer?
<tgm4883> yea, lets make that conf file change and start it again
<biffhero> ok.
<tgm4883> biffhero, no, it sounds like it's tracking the wrong PID
<biffhero> I couldn't figure out how to get it to spit out what PID it was tracking.
<biffhero> Yeah, I saw that in a bug report, and that's there the "eval" came from, right?
<tgm4883> did you start it again after changing the conf file?
<biffhero> I did last night, but not yet.  I'm doing that right now.
<tgm4883> ok, yea lets remove the expect fork and see what happens
<biffhero> just did it.
<biffhero> the service is taking a long time to start
<tgm4883> but it's not complaining of being already started?
<biffhero> that is correct.  The ctrl-c of a few minutes ago was the first time that a stop seemed to report success.
<tgm4883> are you able to open another terminal and see if mythbackend is running?
<biffhero> yeah, I'm tailing /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log in a different screen.  "tail -F /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log"
<biffhero> Nothing is happening there.
<tgm4883> ok
<biffhero> mythbackend is not starting, according to "ps"
<biffhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330704/
<tgm4883> what about in the upstart log for the job?
<biffhero> wait, that's bad.
<biffhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330705/ there you go.
<biffhero> nothing in /var/log/upstart
<tgm4883>  /var/log/upstart/mythtv-backend.log ?
<biffhero> Yes, that is correct.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330712/
<tgm4883> geez, wtf upstart
<biffhero> yeah, it's better!  (unless it isn't)  Why isn't there an "-vvvv" option?
<tgm4883> superm1, ping
<biffhero> the "sudo service mythtv-backend start" is still sitting.
<tgm4883> biffhero, go and and ctrl+c that
<tgm4883> as far as I can tell, upstart isn't even trying to start that job
<biffhero> ok, done
<biffhero> yes, I wouldn't be surprised if the mythtv ping isn't working, but how to tell?
<tgm4883> well that is checking mysql is running
<biffhero> Yes, and when I run them, it is all good.
<tgm4883> humor me for a second, can you logout of root and go back to your regular user and starting it?
<biffhero> root@freezer:/mnt/local/sdb1/shares/mythtv/recordings# /usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping >/dev/null
<biffhero> root@freezer:/mnt/local/sdb1/shares/mythtv/recordings# echo $?
<biffhero> 0
<tgm4883> you might have to issue the stop command first
<biffhero> I thought I _was_ using my regular user to do the sudo.  Wasn't I?  Hang on.
<biffhero> yep, I was.
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<tgm4883> so the above is from a different terminal where you are logged in as root?
<biffhero> the mysqladmin was from root.  I'll try that as a user, but I have been doing "sudo", so .... ?
<tgm4883> yea IDK, this just isn't making any sense. I would expect something to show up in the log files
<biffhero> [513]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ sudo /usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping >/dev/null
<biffhero> [514]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ echo $?
<biffhero> 0
<biffhero> Me too.
<biffhero> I'll comment out that pre-start check, and see where that goes.
<biffhero> I put the "expect fork" back in, removed the "pre-start script"
<biffhero> [516]rob@freezer:/mnt/local/sde1/rsnapshot$ time sudo service mythtv-backend start
<biffhero> hanging.
<biffhero> commenting out the "expect fork", so both of them are out.
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> biffhero, also remove the --daemon from the command to start mythbackend
<biffhero> ok, you think that the --daemon is a problem?  I'm getting hanging, moving on to the "remove --daemon" test now.
<biffhero> wait, do we want "expect fork" in there or not?
<tgm4883> biffhero, no, it will put mythtv logs also in the upstart log too
<tgm4883> so hopefully we'll see *something* happen
<biffhero> ok, no exec, no pre-start, no --daemon
<tgm4883> the --daemon also causes mythbackend to fork (which is why we have expect fork), so the way we've got it now in yours is that mythbackend isn't forking, upstart isn't expecting a fork
<biffhero> here's an interesting one.
<biffhero> before I re-run the start, I do a "time sudo service mythtv-backend stop" first, just for safety.  The first one (right now) hangs.
<biffhero> Ctrl-c, 38 second wait.
<biffhero> run it again, it immediately says, "already been stopped"
<tgm4883> yes, always do the stop
<biffhero> running start now.
<biffhero> hanging, nothing showing up in /var/log/upstart
<biffhero> nothing showing up in /var/log/mythtv/
<biffhero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6330795/ it isn't starting
<biffhero> Waited 6m30s, not started, ctrl-c, starting it by hand, in case there's anyone at home who is watching.
<biffhero> Let me know if you find the -vvvv option to /sbin/initctl
<superm1> tgm4883: yeah?
<superm1> biffhero: just to double check.  what version of ubuntu are you running and what version of mythtv?
<tgm4883> superm1, it's really odd, it's like upstart isn't even attempting to start the job
<superm1> and is this upstart behavior a "new" problem, or this has been from the get go a problem
<tgm4883> I'm not sure if there is a way to debug upstart easily
<superm1> it's possible to debug upstart  - /var/log/upstart logs stuff
<superm1> jobs output will end up there
<tgm4883> superm1, yea, but there is nothing for the mythtv job
<superm1> at least on my 12.04 based ubuntu box I see tons of logs there
<tgm4883> so then where do you go
<tgm4883> superm1, that is the correct place for job logs
<superm1>  /var/log/upstart/$job.log
<tgm4883> but his doesn't have any new stuff, only old stuff
<superm1> does mythtv-backend.log show anything?
<superm1> oh.  ok
<tgm4883> nope
<biffhero> no.
<biffhero> getting versions.
<biffhero> 13.04, 2:0.26.0+fixes.20121118.340b5d4-0ubuntu1
<biffhero> nothing shows up in /var/log/upstart/
<biffhero> I'm going to restart something else, see if it goes in there.
<superm1> oh, ok so quite newer
<superm1> has this ever worked?
<superm1> the fixes for --daemon and forking and such weren't commited until about 6 months ago.  https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/commit/7e395a139566134b82a05f32382a18f38799c9fe
<biffhero> Yes, it has been working for quite a while.
<biffhero> Yesterday morning, it decided to die.  I'm not sure why, but there's a segfault in a job at 6am, feels like a logrotate timer.
<superm1> just to make sure / isn't full right?
<biffhero> 87G free.
<superm1> and does this same behavior happen on a fresh boot?
<biffhero> There's _nothing_ in /var/log/upstart/ that's not a .x.gz file...
<biffhero> no, that's where it works OK.
<biffhero> I haven't been able to reboot this time.
<superm1> so it's only upon trying to stop and restart the job it's happening
<superm1> you "can't" reboot?  as in /sbin/reboot isn't working?
<biffhero> As in right now it is busy doing other things.
<biffhero> so I'm confused as to why the upstart isn't doing the job, and trying to debug it.
<superm1> oh ok
<superm1> well we debugged this ages back when we saw similar problems with it not tracking pids properly and reboots taking a long time
<superm1> that link above on github is what we came up with that should properly execute and track the pid and what we keep in 0.26, 0.27, and 0.28 branches now
<biffhero> I _can_ run it ok if I just pull the script out of the command, but I don't know how to make upstart tell me what it is doing.  It seems like such a black box move away from "/bin/bash -x"
<biffhero> yeah, I have those files, have moved through a few iterations of them.  I think these are all upstart problems.
<superm1> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Debugging you can turn on verbosity of upstart logging
<superm1> just add --verbose to your kernel command line and reboot when you can
<biffhero> it requires a reboot!  bah.  what a piece of work.
<biffhero> So can you go from --verbose to non-verbose without a reboot?
<superm1> upstart manages pid 1 (/sbin/init)
<superm1> that's what it increases verbosity of
<superm1> so you can't restart /sbin/init without rebooting
<biffhero> and it won't take a signal to re-read the config file?
<biffhero> I thought that's what "kill -HUP" was for.
<superm1> if you want to add more logging for the job like they show on that debugging examples there you can do that
<superm1> and it rereads jobs
<superm1> but the managing daemon itself i don't believe will
<superm1> In newer versions of Upstart, "initctl log-priority <priority>" will set the level of logging. See the initctl manpage for valid priority levels. The debug and message priority levels can be useful for debugging job definitions.
<superm1> not sure whether the 13.04 version has that feature or that came in 13.10
<biffhero> nice page.  initctl list | less shows a lot of stuff in "stop/waiting"
<biffhero> but the one that I just shut down on my own shows "stop/killed, process xxxx"
<superm1> some jobs are only intended to run and then stop immediately
<superm1> i think upstart calls them "tasks"
<biffhero> The /waiting makes me think that they aren't finished yet.
<superm1> i believe the stop/ means they are presenting stopped.  the /waiting means they are waiting for a signal to start
<superm1> similar that a bunch that say start/ are presently in the started state
<biffhero> Sure.
<biffhero> But by that logic, wouldn't start/waiting mean the same as stop/waiting ?
<biffhero> start/started == stop/stopped
<superm1> oh the manual says "<goal>/<status>" http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#stopped-job
<superm1> 10.1.6.18.1
<biffhero> ok
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-01
<stevie_man> wondering if anyone remembers how to setup the PVR-150 card? I still have a few analog channels I'd like to get
<tgm4883> stevie_man, it was pretty easy, set it up as an mpeg encoder card
<stevie_man> tgm4883: lspic -n sees the card but mythtv-setup does not
<tgm4883> odd
<tgm4883> I haven't used mine in years so IDK
<tgm4883> does it have a /dev/video#
<stevie_man> tgm4883: odd is right. I'm running .24 if that makes a difference
<stevie_man> tgm4883: not sure which /dev/video# might be assigned to the 150 card. I know it's not 1 but there is a 0
<stevie_man> tgm4883: but video0 is not an option in -setup, just video1 which is my digital card
<tgm4883> stevie_man, IDK, sorry
<tgm4883> I haven't dealt with a PVR card or 0.24 in probably 5  years
<stevie_man> tgm4883: no problem. I was going to use it as the analog portion of my hybrid card doesn't seem to scan any actual analog channels
<superm1> stevie_man: might be a permissions thing
<superm1> check permissions on /dev/video*
<superm1> and see if whatever permissions it has you can actually use from the user you're running mythtv-setup as
<superm1> and more importantly that the mythtv daemon user has those permissions too
<stevie_man> superm1: hmmm not sure what I did but now video0 and 24 are no longer listed when I do a ls /dev
<superm1> reboot and they should be created by udev if the card is working and drivers load
<stevie_man> superm1: I'll give that a try right now
<stevie_man> superm1:Same permissions that video1 has which is a working card in Myth
<superm1> stevie_man: look it up with 'getfacl'
<superm1> see if they're the same with that
<stevie_man> superm1: I think I noticed a few messages on bootup about ivtv0 which I believe is the 150 card. Do you have any idea which log I should check for bootup messages?
<superm1>  /var/log/syslog
<superm1> or the command dmesg
<stevie_man> superm1: Thanks, found what I was looking for looks like I'm missing some firmware? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6342681/ (line 59)?
<superm1> stevie_man: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Firmware
<superm1> that should get you what you need
<stevie_man> So I found the firmware file and the card is noticed by mythtv-setup now
<superm1> i could have sworn we had that part of the linux-firmware-nonfree package at some point, but maybe it got dropped
<superm1> good :)
<stevie_man> superm1: thanks
<superm1> sure
<stevie_man> superm1: I have a new problem. The channel scan takes about 20 seconds, doesn't go above 5%, locks on every channel, and finds no channels
<superm1> stevie_man: check in that same syslog for the driver mentioning anything about this
<superm1> or in the terminal mythtv-setup is running in
<stevie_man> superm1: It's a scan for analog channels if that makes any difference
<stevie_man> superm1: Apparently the analog scan doesn't work in myth .24 but I can manually add the channels and they are just fine
<superm1> oh weird
<superm1> why not upgrade to a newer release?
<stevie_man> superm1: I haven't got around to it, plus I'm on Debian so it's a PITA
<stevie_man> superm1: ALso apparent;y the 150 isn't supported in .25+
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-02
<croppa> I am using ubuntu 12.04. Can i have sound output through analogue as well as hdmi at the same time?
<Clam> what is going on guys?
<Clam> so i did more homework on getting mythbuntu to work, purchased a compatible tv tuner card, etc
<Clam> tried installing it and when configuring the backend it would give the ip of local loopback
<Clam> but it was getting an IP from the dhcp server
<Clam> whenever i tried setting it correctly or even setting it back to local loopback i would keep on getting "cannot connect to backend" errors
<Clam> alright well im going to reinstall and start from scratch
<Clam> *sigh*
<Clam> cant get mythmote to work either.
<Clam> anyone alive in here?
<Clam> its like if i try to configure the backend it stays shut off and doesnt start up again
<Clam> even after a restart the backend doesnt start up
<Clam> and here i thought mythbuntu would be better than windows media center.  silly me.
<Clam> time
<Clam> when trying to start mythbackend manually from a terminal i get a fatal error.
<Clam> that might be whats going on.
<Clam> Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1250
<Clam> in the backend configurator in the capture card setup it finds frontendID samsung S5H1409 QAM
<Clam> so im assuming that is the right configuration for this capture card (dvb dtv capture card)
<Clam> to my understanding there shouldnt be any extra steps for me to take for this to work
<Clam> so i dont understand why the backend is failing to load
<Clam> i dont even think anyone is listening here.  been here for a while.
<Clam> i should have known this IRC chat was full of fail.  i will go to #mythtv where there are forms of life
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-11-03
<mythfan> Someone here know linhes ?
<skrap> I can't rewind (skip back) live tv. I'm not sure what I did. i'm new mythtv user (3 weeks). rewinding tv worked ok on fresh install. when i press the skip back button, it stutters like it's trying to skip back, but it just starts playing again from the current (live) position.
<skrap> i read an archive mailing list email about a certain playback mode possibly disabling search/scan indexing. is that a setting i may have changed?
<skrap> I can't rewind (skip back) live tv. I'm not sure what I did. i'm new mythtv user (3 weeks). rewinding tv worked ok on fresh install. when i press the skip back button, it stutters like it's trying to skip back, but it just starts playing again from the current (live) position.
<skrap> i read an archive mailing list email about a certain playback mode possibly disabling search/scan indexing. is that a setting i may have changed?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-27
<jac1d> Fresh install of 14.04.1 just now.  Mobo with onboard Nvidia connected over HDMI to TV.  Chose to instal NVidia driver during setup and did not enable any TV out (as HDMI is just seen as a monitor, correct?) and when the system booed for the first time, I got a black screen with a cursor in the corner.  I used CTRL-F1 to get to the console and an doing an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to see if that resolves it.  Any other ideas?
<jac1d> This hardware is about 5  years old and has onboard NVidia graphics.  I have a vauge recollection about an alternate/older NVIDIA driver, is that right?
<Kwisher> what gpu?
<Kwisher> i use a GeForce 8400 with no problems
<jac1d> GeForce 9400 embedded on board
<jac1d> Apparnetly a LOT of people have issues with this and something about setting the busid int he xorg.conf file may help but I can't find the fricking file
<Kwisher> did you install the nvidia drivers?
<jac1d> yes
<Kwisher> can you connect a vga monitor?
<Kwisher> does the tv have vga input?
<jac1d> I'm ready to abandon mythbuntu entirely
<jac1d> this is just absurd, it has worked just fine for 5 years on an earlier release
<jac1d> and this is a disaster
<jac1d> I got it working, following various threads on the net, adding busid information to the xorg file (why the heck is it missing?) and then I had to reboot and I'm back to black screen of death
<qwebirc81794> Hello how do I install mythbuntu on an existing ubuntu installation without using the software center? I don't see a deb or repo link anywhere on the site
<tgm4883> qwebirc81794: http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<qwebirc18674> Sorry the chat froze that is exactly the link that is not working for me
<qwebirc18674> it requires the Ubuntu Software Center be installed
<qwebirc18674> I want to either download a deb file or add a repo to my sources.list and then install using apt-get
<tgm4883> qwebirc18674: did you bother searching for it
<tgm4883> in the repo
<qwebirc18674> in what repo there is no link tgm4883
<tgm4883> in the official repos. Install mythbuntu-control-centre via whatever method you normally install packages
<qwebirc18674> ok thank you ... so where/how do I request that information get added to the downloads page? as I am sure I am not the first person to have had this question
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-29
<qwebirc12521> Hello?\
<ubuntuaddicted> hello. something is up with my schedules direct. i just now today noticed i didn't ahve any guide data. this is what mythweb is showing for listings. !!NoTrans: SQL Error: Table './mythconverg/program' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed [#144]!!
<ubuntuaddicted> it turned out my database tables were corrupted. i ran perl /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/maintenance/optimize_mythdb.pl and then mythfilldatabase --refresh 14 and all is working again
<Kwisher_wrk> ubuntuaddicted: are you on the myth ppa?
<ubuntuaddicted> Kwisher_wrk, yes i am
<ubuntuaddicted> Kwisher_wrk, the mythbuntu ppa yes. 0.27.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-10-31
<qwebirc96113> anyone have problems with using HLS after latest update?
<qwebirc96113> http://pastebin.com/3j6LvpQv
<qwebirc96113> it's making 0 byte .ts files
<qwebirc96113> in the streaming folder
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-01
<jac1d> Need some lirc help please.  I have an older commandir that I had working with a much older Mythbuntu release.  I have a fresh 14.04.01 install and I have moved over the various config files.  I can see the button presses correctly when I run irw but I can't seem to get any response when I am running the frontend
<jac1d> I noticed in my lircrc file that the program is listed as "mythtv" but the binary is actually mythfrontend
<jac1d> do I need to rename anything to get it to work?
<g44> hi
<g44> is it possible to make mythtv listen on all interfaces or is there at least an easy way to set the ip to the current network interface ip address. i might want to give a mythtv backend machine to a novice user and it should be ready to use out of the box without fiddling with backend/network config
<qwebirc66352> Hi all, I'm trying to install mythbuntu 14.04 on a new PC build with an H97M motherboard. The installer isn't able to find my network connection.
<qwebirc66352> After installation there's no Eth0 interface, however if I run lspci -v it shows an eth0 controller on the bus and that a kernel module is loaded.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-11-02
<qwebirc66352> Sigh... nevermind, 6 hours of digging into the software... broken new ethernet patch cable
<qwebirc52953> I'm about to go postal... I need serious help here.
<qwebirc52953> anyone there?
<qwebirc52953> not sure I can hang out for an hour...
<qwebirc52953> I have multiple questions, but right now I'm trying to figure out why my XBMC client (cmyth) won't connect to my myth backend. I think it's the mysql password or maybe I haven't properly enabled external access to mysql
<qwebirc52953> afk
<qwebirc52953> hello?
<SmallwoodDR82> can you login to the db through command line?
<qwebirc52953> well, I used to be able to...
<qwebirc52953> I've been fiddling with things that i found on the web while waiting for help here, and I've probably screwed it up
<qwebirc52953> I can't start mysql now
<qwebirc52953> I'm trying to undo what I did
<qwebirc52953> damn.. not working
<Zinn> qwebirc52953: Please watch your language.
<qwebirc52953> are you still there?
<SmallwoodDR82> you need to get your sql db fixed before even attempting to get xbmc to connect
<qwebirc52953> ok, I'm back in business
<qwebirc52953> had to restart the box, but I can now log in with the generated password in the config.xml file
<qwebirc52953> I can watch TV with the local frontend client
<SmallwoodDR82> ok now use those credentials on xbmc
<qwebirc52953> I've done that, and it's failed... let me go check again to be certain nothing has changed, but I was at this point an hour ago
<qwebirc52953> brb
<qwebirc52953> no joy. it says "no PVR clients have started yet", but I've enabled the cymth and configured it. I've also enabled Live TV in Settings.
<qwebirc52953> the adb logs say it can't connect
<SmallwoodDR82> can you try command line from your XBMC box?
<SmallwoodDR82> to your sql db
<qwebirc52953> no... it's an Amazon Fire TV with XBMC app sideloaded - but it's not rooted
<qwebirc52953> I can get to adb logs, but that's it
<qwebirc52953> I can try from a terminal on my Mac, though
<qwebirc52953> how would I do that?
<SmallwoodDR82> i just use sequel pro on my mac
<qwebirc52953> is that free?
<SmallwoodDR82> http://www.sequelpro.com/
<SmallwoodDR82> yes
<qwebirc52953> isn't there some way I could just do this from a bash prompt?
<qwebirc52953> ok, let me DL
<qwebirc52953> says connection failed
<qwebirc52953> do I need the DB name?
<qwebirc52953> or the "Name" field?
<qwebirc52953> I filled in the host, username (mythtv) and password (string in the config.xml)
<qwebirc52953> and changed port to 6543
<SmallwoodDR82> when you setup mythtv did you use 127.0.0.1? or the IP of the box?
<qwebirc52953> IP of the box. Statically assigned by my router.
<qwebirc52953> 192.168.1.120
<qwebirc52953> crap, nevermind... had the wrong IP
<qwebirc52953> I'm logged in now from sequelpro
<qwebirc52953> let me make sure I didn't screw up the IP on xbmc.... brb
<SmallwoodDR82> ok verify your xbmc config with IP
<qwebirc52953> O...M...G...    somehow xbmc took the value "1192.168.1.198"..... note the extra "1"
<SmallwoodDR82> :)
<qwebirc52953> so, since I have a live human here...
<qwebirc52953> as I was trying to debug this for hours, I found notes on the web about having to enable remote access to mysql
<qwebirc52953> is this true?
<qwebirc52953> the first thing I saw said to do this from mythbuntu control centre
<SmallwoodDR82> correct
<qwebirc52953> I selected "enable" on the mysql option for "master backend role"
<qwebirc52953> then I saw lots of other stuff about modifying the my.cnf file for mysql, which is what I was trying to do when you found me
<qwebirc52953> was any of that necessary??
<SmallwoodDR82> i never "modified" any files with my setup
<SmallwoodDR82> all done through GUI/myth setup
<qwebirc52953> ok
<SmallwoodDR82> i'm running xbmc as well
<qwebirc52953> finally, is there a SIMPLE way to modify the myaql password? I don't like the generated one in the config file
<SmallwoodDR82> not on FireTV but still...
<SmallwoodDR82> there is a file you can change...
<qwebirc52953> right, the config.xml file
<qwebirc52953> that's it? just change the file and restart?
<SmallwoodDR82> i feel like this is another step...let me see if I can find it
<qwebirc52953> I saw all sorts of other posts about changing this password via mysql commands, and it was ugly
<qwebirc52953> ok, great - thanks
<SmallwoodDR82> .27?
<qwebirc52953> ?
<qwebirc52953> oh, yes
<SmallwoodDR82> k
<qwebirc52953> any luck?
<qwebirc52953> I've got it working now.... so at this point, I'm going to go play with it a bit. If you find any info, please just post it here. I'll be in and out.
<SmallwoodDR82> I'll post if I find it...
<qwebirc52953> thank you so much for helping, even though it was just pilot error... I have a feeling I've been chasing all sorts of things in vain
<SmallwoodDR82> some reason I can't find the post I'm looking for
<SmallwoodDR82> no problem...happy to sorta assist :)
<qwebirc52953> It took me a long while to figure out that the password wasn't "mythtv"
<qwebirc52953> that's one of the big things I figured out tonight
<qwebirc52953> I just hate the one it chose... I'm fine with "mythtv", if I can figure out how to change it
<qwebirc52953> so  - thanks again, and thanks in advance if you find the post with the info
<jac1d> Weird issue, remote works at command line with irw confirming correct keypresses, but nothing seems to make it in to the mythtv frontend process.  What is required to connect the two?  14.04 with an MCE remote on a CommandIR USB receiver
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-10-28
<chiluk> smacktalk: the basic driver is already built into the 3.13+ kernels..
<chiluk> smacktalk: the firmwares are what you need to download
<chiluk> smacktalk: as far as getting the firmwares, the links I used to have are now down.. but basically all you do is stick the file in /lib/firmware and the driver will pick it up on the next boot.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-11-01
<hipitihop> Is there a reinstall I can perform on mythbackend ? After my system ran out of space and cleanup, my mythfilldatabase fails with unexpected EOF on  /home/<user>/.mythtv/FTA-Oz.xmltv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-02
<qwebirc77349> how can I download just the iso image directly?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-04
<qwebirc51483> hello
<qwebirc51483> Could anyone help me with what I need to do to get my hauppauge hvr-955q with linux and mythbuntu more specific?
<compdoc> is there a way to connect to streams of talk radio with mythtv?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-11-05
<dmfrey> tgm4883: just ran some updates on one of fe's, now getting opengl render errors
<dmfrey> ran dpgk-reconfigure on mythtv-frontend, but I can't get a minimal interface up to change the playback profile
<dmfrey> Nov  5 11:58:08 mythsunroom mythfrontend.real: mythfrontend[1974]: E CoreContext mythrender_opengl.cpp:39 (__glCheck__) OpenGL: : 1281 @ mythrender_opengl.cpp, 1481
<dmfrey> Nov  5 11:58:08 mythsunroom mythfrontend.real: mythfrontend[1974]: E CoreContext mythrender_opengl.cpp:1484 (ClearTexture) OpenGL: glTexImage size 3686400 failed
<dmfrey> Nov  5 11:58:08 mythsunroom mythfrontend.real: mythfrontend[1974]: E CoreContext mythpainter_ogl.cpp:170 (GetTextureFromCache) Failed to create OpenGL texture.
<dmfrey> any thoughts?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: Not sure. I don't suppose switching to qt allows you to open it?
<tgm4883> dmfrey: or wait. Are you saying you can't open the frontend at all, or just playback issues?
<dmfrey> the frontend is showing the purple background of steppes in only the upper-right quarter quadrant
<dmfrey> is there a way to reset the settings back to default
<tgm4883> dmfrey: there's override settings you can do with mythfrontend https://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Override_settings
<dmfrey> will try that in a bit, thanks
<dmfrey> tgm4883: I had to go into the settings table for that fe on mythweb and set it from auto to opengl. when I set it to qt, the fe would crash, but the audio was still playing, but all I saw was the desktop
<dmfrey> something might be hosed up in the settings
<dmfrey> its an old nvidia ion box, with vdpau normal profile
<dmfrey> now i'm getting some tearing
<dmfrey> need to figure out why I can't use qt
<dmfrey> setting it to opengl2 is what causes the display i mentioned above
<dmfrey> hmm, i can't seem to vnc into either
<bonelifer> tgm4883: will mythbuntu's mythtv theme continue to exist?
<tgm4883> bonelifer: yes it will
<bonelifer> great, I only use the front to edit video, but it's nice to know I won't have to get used to another theme.
